#ubuntustudio 2010-04-26
<rredd4> any US mirror for studio?
<titichapo> hello world :) from France under UuntuStudio as desktop, and pure debian as servers :) how do youdo everybody? :)
<jussi> hi titichapo!
<titichapo> hello jussi
<peterkirn> This may be a ubuntustudio-devel question, but is JACK not set to automatically terminate PulseAudio? (This is now the default behavior on Fedora, and may be something that could be incorporated from their upstream package.)
<tucemiux> peterkirn, if you dont have any audio applications opened JACK works but I dont think JACK terminates PulseAudio
<peterkirn> tucemiux: thanks. Let me look at how Fedora's JACK now does it; maybe it's as simple as modifying the jackd script.
<peterkirn> killall pulseaudio does it, but of course you need to make sure something in GNOME doesn't immediately restart it. Ideally, what you want is to kill pulseaudio, do your jack stuff, and then allow pulseaudio to start up again on its own for other apps.
<peterkirn> right now, I'm getting the dreaded "Could not connect to JACK server as client."
<SteelSide> peterkirn, qjackctl pauses pulseaudio if set up to
<SteelSide> ubuntustudio did it for me
<peterkirn> SteelSide: You can set that up in qjackctl?
<SteelSide> peterkirn, i think it was. Anyway - proper way would be to run it from a terminal as pasuspender qjackctl
<SteelSide> pulseaudio will then release its locks
<peterkirn> ah okay
<peterkirn> I had forgotten the command, thanks ;)
<tucemiux> peterkirn, youre getting the "could not connect.." error on ubuntustudio?
<peterkirn> yeah; I thought it was a pulseaudio issue, but still running into it -- this is on Lucid, though.
<tucemiux> peterkirn, well looks like youre testing lucid then LoL  I actually get the same error on my desktop but since I very rarely use the desktop for audio stuff I just noticed it yesterday, my laptop works like a charm, im going to buy an external sound card to record though im trying to figure out which one to buy
<peterkirn> well, this card CAN work really well - NI's Audio Kontrol 1.
<peterkirn> but I've got something borked in my lucid install or my config here, so... trying a couple of things. logging out and back in again, back in a sec and I'll let you know how it goes. :)
<peterkirn> ha, okay, I'll rtfm. ;) It seems the audio prefs, audio group aren't set up by default if you install jack from the ubuntu repository (rather than doing a proper ubuntustudio install). Fix that, and it all works. And the GNOME menu entry also lacks pasuspender.
<peterkirn> but yes, now all working perfectly. No need to uninstall pulseaudio, which has benefited from lots of upstream fixes - and those NI audio interfaces really do work beautifully, as the guy who did NI's audio dev did kernel drivers for all of them.
<tucemiux> peterkirn, lucid is a bit different so I wont even comment on that, i heard lucid doesnt have the real time kernel and you need to patch it
<tucemiux> peterkirn, if it worked then great, if you encounter stuff that doesnt work then I encourage you to file a bug report so that it gets fixed some time this lifetime, lucid is LTS by the way
<peterkirn> tucemiux: there's definitely an rt branch of 2.6.32, whether ubuntu has it or not yet. ;) But I'm sticking with the generic kernel for now.
<peterkirn> tucemiux: Indeed. I'm not really sure that qualifies as a 'fault,' however. I'll open a ticket on putting pasuspender in the menu entry, as that does seem to make sense as far as coexisting with PA and I think you *do* have to prepend that for it to work.
<peterkirn> as for modifying limits.conf, though, that is clearly labeled in JACK's output; that should probably just be on the wiki, etc.
<tucemiux> yup yup
<_guitarman_> lucid does that for you
<_guitarman_> the limist.conf
<_guitarman_> limits.conf
<tucemiux> when I first started using JACK with plain vanilla flavor I had to mess around with the config a lot which was cumbersome because I reimage my machine every 6 months, then ubuntustudio was released and I've never had any issues configuring my laptop for sound
<tucemiux> plain vanilla **ubuntu*** flavor I mean
<_guitarman_> hmm
<peterkirn> _guitarman_: it doesn't in the vanilla ubuntu install. But I think limits.conf would have to be adjusted in the distro itself; a package can't modify that file. So it's just a matter of making sure that difference is documented if people come from vanilla ubuntu.
<peterkirn> tucemiux: right, but - this particular example aside - I don't think it should be *that* different.
<_guitarman_> hmmm ... i thought lucid did it when u installed jack
<_guitarman_> unless that was me in karmic before i upgraded
<_guitarman_> i can't recall anymore
<peterkirn> _guitarman_: oh, maybe. I don't know what the etiquette is there, whether a package should be doing that or not. :)
<tucemiux> peterkirn, it's not different at all but I mean, stuff should just work out of the box, that's why I use ubuntustudio, JACK actually works and anything else that works with jack does too -- out of the box.  I had a difficult time with plain ubuntu and the only real reason I use ubuntustudio is because of the sound appz and it has a simpler menu
<peterkirn> tucemiux: sure, of course, that makes sense. But while there are some peculiarities when you install the rt kernel, with the generic kernel this stuff should (and I think can) "just work" on vanilla, too. I don't know in this particular case, though. I'm not overly concerned - I just had to run two extra commands and logout and login and it worked. I just was a bit dense about remembering the specific cause there. ;)
<_guitarman_> yup you can get pretty good performance from a generic kernel these days
<_guitarman_> i've heard that from Transmogrifox in #opensourcemusicians and also from ScottL himself
<tucemiux> peterkirn, i heard that ubuntu will eventually have the real time kernel but I guess that's still in development but I guess if we dont file bug reports it'll never get fixed, im just waiting to see what the final lucid release will be like
<peterkirn> Well, I do find that generally the need for the rt branch is lessening. This is not a criticism of Ubuntu, as that would be inappropriate in this forum, but I will say that the CCRMA folks are doing a pretty great job of maintaining the kernel on Fedora (and they're using .32, so I've tried it and had it work). I think actually what I should do is try doing some actual comparisons with the same hardware of rt versus non-rt and see how performanc
<peterkirn> e may vary. I've done it casually, but never scientifically. Anecdotally, yes, a lot of folks are getting along fine without the rt branch.
<tucemiux> peterkirn, you use fedora?  are there any issues with pulse audio with fedora?
<peterkirn> But that wouldn't be a bug report; the rt branch stuff is all upstream - just needs to be tested. I can try compiling myself and let you know what happens. Um, when I have some time. In the meantime, I'll let you know how generic goes.
<peterkirn> Right now, PulseAudio is working pretty perfectly for me on both Ubuntu and Fedora.
<peterkirn> I haven't checked version numbers, but my guess is that Fedora and Ubuntu are pretty much in sync on that, since they're both roughly in sync on GNOME versions.
<tucemiux> ive had nightmates with pulse audio on boty desktop and laptop, lucid doesnt look any better, when lucid is released ill probably upgrade to that one and get rid of pulse audio if its still busted
<tucemiux> **nightmares** i mean
<peterkirn> tucemiux: I'll be honest, I was blaming things on pulseaudio and discovered that wasn't the issue. ;) What problems have you had? I just use JACK for the pro audio apps and leave PulseAudio for music players, Flash, Skype and whatnot.
<peterkirn> what were your nightmares?
<tucemiux> peterkirn, sound **dies** with pulse audio, if im listening to mp3z or looking at youtube videos the sound dies randomly, I once removed and purged pulse audio and that fixed it, I upgraded my hard drive and reinstall and Im having the same problems again
<peterkirn> tucemiux: oh, that sounds unpleasant. but it also sounds like an audio driver issue, not pulseaudio. What's the audio card?
<tucemiux> it's an integraded intel, the ones that come with dell latitude d610, I already tried removing pulse audio once --- sound worked perfectly fine afterwards but then I upgraded my hard drive and installed, i have the same problem again
<tucemiux> and i dont believe it's the audio driver, if it works just fine with alsa?? it's definetely pulse audio, I posted a bug report and its supposedly fixed in lucid -- its not.
<peterkirn> tucemiux: that's bizarre. which OS version? PulseAudio has been improved from earlier versions, and my understanding is that some versions of Ubuntu significantly misconfigured PA. But it's working fine on Lucid, for sure (and also Karmic, Fedora 12), and I'm also using integrated Intel audio.
<tucemiux> ubuntustudio
<peterkirn> which *version*?
<tucemiux> karmic
<SteelSide> hmm? for me pulseaudio is lovely
<SteelSide> fedora 8 was buggy, requierd loads of patching for pulse to work good
<SteelSide> fedora 10 required like 15mins
<peterkirn> tucemiux: no idea. I'd at least entertain the possibility that it may be something other than pulseaudio that's causing your problem. How did you install Flash?
<SteelSide> fedora 12 was set up out of the box
<tucemiux> and i tested lucid on my old hard drive, pulse audio still makes my laptop sound die
<peterkirn> SteelSide: Yep, my experience exactly - F12 and Karmic and later have made me learn to like PA again
<tucemiux> peterkirn, I thought it was flash but then I have the same problem playing mp3z?
<peterkirn> tucemiux: which mp3 player? The problem is, it could be some other driver getting in the way. I have seen odd things happen with Flash if installed via a route other than ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<tucemiux> I use rhythmbox
<peterkirn> tucemiux: yeah, no idea; wish I could help. I have two setups here with at least common elements (Karmic / Lucid, Rhythmbox, PulseAudio, integrated Intel audio) but no problem, so there's some other variable.
<SteelSide> peterkirn, i never purged pulse thou :P I had my mind set that pulseaudio is the future for the distro I'm going to use, so either man up and deal with it, or go back to winblowz. that was my motto and it worked so far ;)
<tucemiux> peterkirn, but I removed and purged pulse audio -- then everything worked just fine, sound didnt die afterwards, the only bad thing is that the volume button didnt work on the laptop itself, I had to use the software to lower/raise volume
<peterkirn> tucemiux: right, I believe you, I just don't know why that worked. ;)
<peterkirn> it's possible there's some other kernel module that's deciding to cause havoc, something specific to your setup.
<peterkirn> but definitely submit a detailed bug report there, or see if you can find someone with a similar setup.
<tucemiux> my suspicion is that it was pulse audio but I guess were going to find out in a few weeks, this time im going to upgrade to lucid, im not going to install using the ISO
<SteelSide> when i had issues with pulse i always went to the perfect setup page
<SteelSide> and checkec that everything was in place
<tucemiux> SteelSide, is that a magical place with plenty of weed and women for everyone? :-)
<tucemiux> no seriously, SteelSide what's the URL and I'll go look it up
<tucemiux> SteelSide, perfect setup in pulseaudio.org, got it, thanks for the info!!
<peterkirn> wait, which link?
<SteelSide> tucemiux, yeah sorry for no reply, haven't got any notifications set up for my irc client and was alt+tabbed to other things :P
<SteelSide> peterkirn, http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<peterkirn> SteelSide: thanks! I have to say, a quick look through there and I haven't had to do any of that, but it will be handy to keep around for reference!
<SteelSide> yeah it was pretty much necessary for fedora 8
<SteelSide> but after that I have just used few parts of it for the occasion of a failing program
<peterkirn> actually, that's a handy page, as it does a good job of documenting how much has moved forward.
<peterkirn> WINE is one thing I haven't looked at so much yet, but via wineasio you can just use jack, correct? (that'd be preferable for the way I tend to use WINE!)
<tucemiux> SteelSide, no worries, I figured you had to go away from your computer or minimized your chat client, thanks for the info, i gotta go do laundry pzzz
<Luyza> Anyone know how I set wacom in GIMP? I go to input devices, then it says 1 2 3 4 5 6  (Sorry, but what the hell is that? :P)
<Luyza> Basically, I am trying to set up Pressure sensitivity
<Luyza> O MG.... what did I do... Now the wacom doesnt draw on the canvas, and there is a "secondary" cursor that follows the  brush around :O
<Ray_ME> Hello everyone, first time here.
<rlameiro> Ray_ME: welcome :D
<Ray_ME> ty^^
<Ray_ME> i was on the ubuntustudio website and found there is a mirc, so i though id come and check it out. anyone here using the OS for sound recording, mixing/master, ect?
<rlameiro> i personaly use it for other things, like realtime audio processing etc
<rlameiro> but there are in here people that use it more for mixing recording
<rlameiro> i make that rarelly
<rlameiro> hey stochastic
<stochastic> hey
<Ray_ME> nice, ive been thinking about switching from xp to ubst for music production. by your expirance would you much rather work with xp or ub for sound proc, might go without saying since we're here but would like to get some insight.
<Ray_ME> hello, stochastic
<rlameiro> well, it depends, on what you need
<rlameiro> if you dont depend on very fancy plugins, then yeah you can make it on ubuntustudio
<rlameiro> also you can try to use windows plugins using wine
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-27
<rlameiro> Wine is a compatibility layer for windows software
<_guitarman_> Ray_ME: i dont miss anything
<_guitarman_> Ray_ME: there are tonnes of plugins to play with ... judge for yourself
<Ray_ME> i did a bit of reading about wine
<Ray_ME> have you tried using adobe audition 3 by any chance?
<rlameiro> why would i?
<rlameiro> hehe
<Ray_ME> with ubst wine set up?
<Ray_ME> :P
<_guitarman_> Ray_ME: from what i see- wine is a headache ...
<rlameiro> you have ardour
<rlameiro> why do you need audition?
<_guitarman_> Ray_ME: why not dual boot
<Ray_ME> no i own it, ive been using the cool edit family since back in the day
<_guitarman_> see how you like it.  adobe audition is a fine daw...
<Ray_ME> ive been thinking about switching because my gear is outdated but i dont want to upgrade, xp crashes way too much
<_guitarman_> ahhhh there you go
<_guitarman_> Ray_ME: do you have the means to install it alongside your XP?
<rlameiro> well :D welcome then
<stochastic> Ray_ME, I've always loved the Cool Edit family when on windows, but since moving to Ardour (for multi tracking) and Rezound (for editing) I've been very happy.
<_guitarman_> enough hd space, or a spare disk drive
<Ray_ME> i built my own pc so i had to install xp on it
<Ray_ME> cool, im going to take a look at those daws stochastic
<Ray_ME> i built it about 2 years ago just for my studio work, but only recently learned about ubuntu studio
<_guitarman_> Ray_ME: if you do just audio then ardour for the daw, if you do audio and midi then look up Qtractor.
<Ray_ME> thanks for all the input, i just want more options and stable results
<_guitarman_> here's a Q though... what audio card/interface do you have Ray_ME
<rlameiro> Ray_ME: hang around in here
<Ray_ME> hehe i use the c-port st audio
<rlameiro> lots of info can be exchanged in the channel
<Ray_ME> i will, im digging this room, its been years since ive been in a irc
<rlameiro> Ray_ME: which sound interface you have?
<Ray_ME> dsp2000 c-port
<rlameiro> dont know it
<_guitarman_> looks like maybe its supported by alsa
<rlameiro> well, i am not an expert also, so its natural :D
<_guitarman_> google says it knows
<Ray_ME> so what are you all in to, music, graphics, multi-media ect...
<_guitarman_> music is fun. il ike it
<Ray_ME> hello, komputes
<eein> is anyone familiar with sound forge?  I am trying to find a wave editor that can do acid functionality like half selections, show in measures when a set bpm is chosen, mix in a paste, and snap selection to a zero sine.  I have been trying to work with audacity for the longest time but it just doesn't work well for what I am looking for (or at least I dont know how to make it work)
<komputes> hi Ray_ME
<Ray_ME> hi
<Ray_ME> not familiar with audacitys functions eein, sorry
<eein> Ray_ME, are you familiar with any wave editors that would do that functionality?
<holstein> live gig http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<Ray_ME> sorry i was afk. i just use adobe audition 3 because im very comfy using it.
<rlameiro> eein: i dont know what you want to do, but did you tried ardour?
<Ray_ME> if you are trying to get a wave to snap at zero and its lining the wave at an off time. you should just be able to high-light the start of the wave and hit delete to remove the offset
<eein> my main issue with audacity is i want to set a bpm for the wave file and then have the time represented in measures, this helps to find a note that is off
<eein> it only displays in time, smaples, and various video time
<Ray_ME> might want to try some other programs keyed to in depth editing.  iver tried audacity for a few minutes and i didnt like the work flow
<rlameiro> eein, Ardour works with bpm and bars etc
<Fezzler> Is there a REAPER IRC channel?
<AutoStatic> Is there any news regarding 10.04 and a possible RT kernel?
<jussi> AutoStatic: yes there is, its available for testing!
<jussi> AutoStatic: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntustudio/all
<AutoStatic> oh sorry, I was busy with something else
<AutoStatic> I'll check it out right away!
<AutoStatic> Thanks jussi
<jussi> :)
<AutoStatic> so as in yellow is the new orange
<AutoStatic> preempt is the new rt? ;)
<AutoStatic> and the daily build includes the 2.6.31-rt headers
<AutoStatic> but not a 2.6.31-rt image?
<sib> Hello, there. I've got an external drive that seems to be changing permissions on me. How do you guys set permissions on external drives that travel between several different boxes?
<holstein> hey sib
<holstein> for me
<holstein> i got a firewire/USB drive
<sib> holstein: hey there...
<holstein> external
<holstein> and i just mount it each time
<holstein> and i havent had any issues
<sib> holstein: karmic?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> but its been like that for a while
<holstein> hardy
<holstein> sib: what is the error?
<holstein> is this gnome?
<sib> holstein: huh. I'm having the stupidest time with it right now.
<sib> holstein: gnome, yes.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> SO
<sib> holstein: first, I recorded audio onto an external drive (esata), that I can't even remember how, but I finally got permissions on.
<holstein> OH, USB ?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok
 * holstein has not used an Esata drive
<sib> holstein: then, using grsync (rsync front end) I backed up the session to an external firewire drive that just mounted.
<holstein> what have you tried?
<holstein> did you try to mount it
<holstein> into a mount point
<holstein> and chown that dir ?
<holstein> i added a PATA drive to my system
<holstein> in etc/fstab
<sib> holstein: now, again with rsync, rsync sees the exact same disk (the FW external) as read only, and I've not changed any permissions on it...
<holstein> and when it was added, i didnt have write permissinos
<holstein> permissions*
<sib> holstein: the esata drive is behaving itself, but the fw is flipping out, somehow.
<holstein> that is strange
<holstein> sib: my user is in the video group
<holstein> because i have a firewire audio interface
<sib> holstein: I've tried using "gksudo nautilus" to change the permissions, but no dice. they just don't "take"
<sib> holstein: hmmm... "video" group, eh? I made an "audio" group and gave it permissions, they seem to be on the drive, I'm in the audio group, but now I can't even create a folder (as normal or super user) and rsync contantly bitches that it's a "read-only" system.
<sib> holstein: I guess I'll just chmod it to give everyone permission. I don't like the idea of that, but I'm not sure why; it's not a system disk or anything.
<sib> anybody here have netjack (particularly alsa_in and alsa_out) working in Karmic?
<sib> holstein: BTW, I forgot to mention that both external drives in question are HFS+, and that may be adding to or even causing my problems...
<holstein> sib: thats a lot of variables that im not familiar with
<holstein> i have only had FW/USB drives FAT formatted
<holstein> i still would not expect the formatting to effect permissions
 * holstein gotta run
<holstein> i did some successful netjack tests on karmic
<holstein> sib: check out #opensourcemusicians
<sib> holstein: cool. thanks.
<holstein> my tests were local
<sib> holstein: have you used alsa_in and alsa_out?
<holstein> some guys in there were doing it VIA lan
<holstein> sib: its been so long
<holstein> i forget what all i tested
<holstein> i know i had my firewire device going on my main box
<holstein> and a 'dummy' device on the other
<holstein> and thats the main configuration i used
<holstein> and that would not be using alsa
<milanbv> hi there! any dev around?
<vlada> hi
<vlada> are ppl awake here?
<vlada> since 10.04 release is near, and 9.10 is my first ubuntu linux ever, I want to know what is the proper way of upgrading...
<vlada> is it safe to do already, or should I wait for famous "New release available" button to appear
<vlada> ?
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-28
<fluxburn> so I typically use Fedora so couple questions on Ubuntu Studio; So it is just setup out of the box, but I need to add repositories for 3rd party drivers right?
<rlameiro> wich drivers fluxburn ?
<rlameiro> ussually you can use restricted drivers
<fluxburn> oh I found that ubuntu seems to auto find the drivers... easier then Fedora. Broadcom wireless, Nvidia graphics
<rlameiro> wireless, nvida ati etc without adding new repos
<rlameiro> yea
<rlameiro> i use the broadcom driver
<rlameiro> you dont need to add repos
<fluxburn> but I read that the RT kernel and the propeirary video drivers sometimes don't play well together
<rlameiro> they have a restricted repo for that
<rlameiro> with broadcom i never had problems
<rlameiro> i dont have nvida or ati to test
<rlameiro> but i dont see complains
<rlameiro> altough the next ubuntustudio will release with a generic kernel or a preempt
<rlameiro> later should come up a RT kernel on ubuntustudio team ppa
<holstein> vlada: i would think your safe to upgrade now
<holstein> oops, i gotta run...
<vlada> holstein, thanx :)
<holstein> try 'sudo update-manager -d'
<fluxburn> cool info lameiro
<vlada> holstein, hopefully I wont fiddle much with setting up my wacom tablet :| It worked brilliantly under 9.10...
<vlada> gone now... thanx again
<fluxburn> So out of the box, ubuntu studio 9.10 doesn't have support for a midi keyboard to drive virtual synths?
<SanGohan> hello
<SanGohan> je poste, j'arrive pas à faire apparaître les rouages dans le cube histoire de tester, faut être en transparent mais j'ai la flemme de chercher partout, le transparent s'active pas et donc je vois pas les rouages..c'est ballot..;
 * wolfwalker_prime pokes his head in.
<holstein> buy something, or get out wolfwalker_prime ;)
<holstein> hehe
<wolfwalker_prime> How long after a distro release does ubuntustudio usually take for a new release?  To wit: how long before Ubuntu Studio 10.04?
<holstein> wolfwalker_prime: there are testing iso's availalble
<holstein> BUT the meta-packages for ubuntustudio are there
<holstein> SO in theory, at the same time
<wolfwalker_prime> So just install Ubuntu latest and install studio on top of it?
<holstein> im not sure if the final iso for ubuntustudio has to follow a schedule
<holstein> wolfwalker_prime: thats what i would do
<wolfwalker_prime> How do you change audio buffer size in Ubuntu?  I was wanting to download Ubuntu Studio because I figured it would already be low latency.
<wolfwalker_prime> I've asked in #ubuntu several times how to change audio buffer size, no help yet.
<holstein> you mean in JACK wolfwalker_prime ?
<wolfwalker_prime> (And dmix has a (*@#&)$(*& large buffer)
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<wolfwalker_prime> No I wasn't even running Jack.  I was just fiddling with LMMS in Ubuntu.  Terrible latency for MIDI/VSTi playing though.
<holstein> the /etc/security/limits.conf
<holstein> wolfwalker_prime: if your not running JACK
<holstein> you shouldnt even be talking about latency in my opinion
<holstein> JACK just takes care of a lot of that BS
<holstein> with a real time kernal and JACK
<holstein> you can usually get pretty low latency
<holstein> even with internal soundcards
<wolfwalker_prime> Oh brave new world, that has such...  I'm coming from Windows, ASIO4all, Reaper (DAW) and VSTi.
<wolfwalker_prime> So Jack = ASIO4all?
<holstein> wolfwalker_prime: check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> nice podcast
<holstein> and community
<holstein> really helped me get over a hardware hump at the beginning of my linux studio times
<wolfwalker_prime> Hmmm.  I just want something that will work, work well, without a lot of fiddling.  And I want it to read my mind, automatically make the music I'm thinking about, burn it to a dvd and sell it to stores.
 * wolfwalker_prime slaps himself back to reality.
<holstein> you can have that
<holstein> kind of
<holstein> when i set up windows boxes now
<holstein> i fiddle a LOT
<holstein> trying to download drivers
<holstein> install them
<holstein> its rather fiddly
<holstein> BUT i can remember when i thought the opposite
<holstein> JACK and ardour are F'n awesome
<holstein> the journey is well worth it
<holstein> in my opinion
<wolfwalker_prime> As I was saying... my primary interest is playing live music through my midi keyboard and computer.  Keyboard is M-audio keystation 88es, standard class-compliant MIDI-USB interface.  It worked seamlessly in regular ole Ubuntu with LMMS.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i got a cheaper Maudio
<holstein> and its plug and play too
<wolfwalker_prime> Just the stupid latency, and nobody in #ubuntu seemed to even know what an audio or period buffer was.
<holstein> JACK and the RT kernel is your answer
<wolfwalker_prime> Well I would have gone cheaper if I could, but I have to have all 88.
<wolfwalker_prime> Does the latest LTS have a realtime kernel?
<holstein> give http://en.flossmanuals.net/Ardour/StartJackUbuntu
<holstein> a look
<holstein> wolfwalker_prime: it doesnt come with the RT kernel
<holstein> you can sudo aprt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> and then you have to make sure grub lets you boot into it
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> how new to linux are you?
<wolfwalker_prime> o.O
<holstein> you can always run uname -a
<wolfwalker_prime> I thought you had to build a new kernel...
<holstein> and that will let you know what kernel your running
<holstein> sometimes the grub menus go by so fast
<holstein> its hard to tell if you did it right
<holstein> NAH
<holstein> you can just install it like a package
<holstein> wolfwalker_prime: i would try JACK first
<wolfwalker_prime> I've been using ubuntu for quite some time, years.  I'm a basic end-user though.  I don't go pasting any script I can find on the forums in a wild hope it will solve my problem, but I don't know many commands in CLI.
<holstein> witht he generic kernel
<holstein> that might do it
<holstein> THEN if your not getting the latency you want
<holstein> you can install the RT kernel
<wolfwalker_prime> How active is Ubuntu Studio these days?  Is it still alive as a working project, going forward?
<holstein> sure
<wolfwalker_prime> And what DAWS are there (besides aforementioned LMMS) that will use VSTi?  I already have my instruments picked out y'see.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i havent tried it myself
<holstein> but, i know its a possibility
<wolfwalker_prime> I hardly can hope my RealGuitar will work in Linux... :\
<wolfwalker_prime> By the way etc/security/limits.conf doesn't have anything about audio.
<holstein> limits.conf has to do with priority settings
<holstein> for low latency
<holstein> that link
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<wolfwalker_prime> Been reading that
<wolfwalker_prime> Weeeeeeell... it's time I was a-headin for my beddin.  Thanks for the tips holstein.
 * wolfwalker_prime buys a stein for holstein, tips his hat and saunters out the door.
<holstein> wolfwalker_prime: :)
<nerd> ubuntu ultimate talk permitted here???
<vlada> hi holstein
<_pg_> hey does anyone know if 10.04 update is a ok for x64 users ?
<_pg_> can anyone report sucess?
<rlameiro> _pg_: well i tested the iso, they work
<vlada> _pg_, amd64 here and working great
<vlada> there are still some interesting quirks here and there, but those are purely cosmetic
<_pg_> did anyone upgrade from 9.10? I am nervous about the RT kernel, heard some were having issues
<vlada> _pg_, me. yesterday
<_pg_> vlada: so how is that going?
<vlada> great! kernel is still at 2.6.31, and that is what I don't understand (it's a bit outdated)
<vlada> other then that it's great
<vlada> well, there is ugly boot screen for us, proprietary nvidia driver users
<_pg_> vlada: so did you just sudo update-manager -d?
<vlada> but nothing alarming; especially given very fast boot time... ;)
<vlada> _pg_, basically yes
<vlada> prepare to answer a few questions during upgrade. "During" being the key word
<_pg_> vlada: Im so afraid! lol. Did you have to do anything special with the kernel? or did it just choose the safe one by default?
<vlada> I've left it downloading updates over the night and was surprised with window that asks questions in the morning
<vlada> _pg_, no intervention on kernel, no
<_pg_> vlada: I did the same thing on my other box. lol running regular ubuntu. expected it to finish the 2 hrs overnight and in the morning it has 1:45 left lol
<vlada> not really user friendly ( as in - expected), but at lesat it's harmless
<_pg_> vlada: agreed. I will do the update tonight!
<vlada> :D
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... is there is a big difference between ubuntu and ubuntuStudio ... or just tools ?
<mudfly> cobra-the-joker: It is mostly the default package selection, but there is a real time kernel also included
<cobra-the-joker> mudfly , pardon me ...whats a real time kernel ?
<mudfly> cobra-the-joker: provides low latency to audio and video for real time recording
<cobra-the-joker> hmmm ...nice
<mudfly> when you record layers on top of previously recorded audio it allows you to not have to compensate (at least as much) for hardware lag
<mudfly> rather kernel priority lag
<cobra-the-joker> aha
<holstein> cobra-the-joker: also, you can install the real-time kernel to regular vanilla ubuntu too
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> if your not in a situation where you are having issues, or needing lower latency
<holstein> i wouldnt worry about it
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-29
<SanGohan> salut les gens
<SanGohan> hello world
<SanGohan> got a question
<SanGohan> when lucid will arrive, will our studio be affected (of course with the sources.list) but do you think some softwares will be really upgraded with our studio configuration? thanks
<SanGohan> or is it more safe to wait the studio team to check is everything is allright? thanks
<astraljava> SanGohan: The software is the same as with the Ubuntu vanilla. Whatever you use on plain Ubuntu, you use with Ubuntu Studio. Everything you install on US, you can install on Ubuntu.
<astraljava> SanGohan: Ubuntu Studio is just a branding, with carefully thought out _default_ software, with themes and certain other structures.
<astraljava> SanGohan: But the grounds are the same.
<SanGohan> yes you're right. when i install servers, i'm working with pure debian, but i have to admit that ubuntustudio is working fine in desktop environment. excuse my english if i don't speak well, i need some vocabulary and some gramatical structures ;) but thanks for your answer :)
<SanGohan> the only thing i saw, is that the last time i was upgrading studio, i got problems
<astraljava> SanGohan: Your English is totally fine with me, I understand completely. Hell, it's not my native language either. :)
<astraljava> SanGohan: Do you recall what sort of problems you encountered?
<SanGohan> ok :)
<rlameiro> good thing now ia that jack is on the main repository, and is configured at installation time
<astraljava> SanGohan: Testing with Studio setup is on-going for the devel cycle, so you can say that the team is checking that everything is alright.
<rlameiro> also
<rlameiro> ardour and a lot of other software are being upgraded
<SanGohan> yes, i started studio with 8 and each time i was upgrading. but i notice instability, at the boot, sometimes, i got errors with "unread ..etc." (i have to note it to give you). the GUI was instable too. and some network services like SMB were working one time of 2...
<rlameiro> and the defaul guitar effects is now rakarrack
<rlameiro> creox is out of the "default" ubuntu studio
<SanGohan> even on laptop and desktop. architecture is X86
<rlameiro> well, now i am runnig on it
<rlameiro> i dont have errors
<rlameiro> about the display, it can be because the drivers you use
<SanGohan> yes you're right
<rlameiro> yor graphic card, is it nvidia or ati?
<SanGohan> about the drivers. but with the boot sequence..i don't understand, i never saw that
<SanGohan> it's not blocking
<rlameiro> SanGohan: well, sometimes thats happens
<SanGohan> but "désagréable"
<rlameiro> but if the sistem boots and works, normally are erros that dont harm
<SanGohan> yes,infortunately ;) but this is our goal, to manipulate and have errors ;) it's exciting for us, engineers :D
<rlameiro> SanGohan: You know, before linux didnt had a graphic login... the boot process was a bunch of lines printed on the screen
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> old times
<astraljava> Err... I always disable the splash, and watch the normal boot process instead.
<astraljava> usplash*
<mezquitale> when is lucid going to be released?? O_o
<mezquitale> whatever happ[ened to jussi01?!?
<astraljava> mezquitale: Lucid is out tomorrow.
<astraljava> I dunno, just needed a nickcut?
<mezquitale> LoL
<mezquitale> so now it's just jussi??
<mezquitale> no more 01?
<mezquitale> jussi, where art thou!
<jussi> I dont exist anymore! :P
<mezquitale> i mean besides the point
<mezquitale> astraljava, do i should be able to download the DVD ISO tomorrow then?
<mezquitale> jussi, what happened to the 01? O_o
<mezquitale> astraljava, **so** I should be able to download the DVD ISO tomorrow?
<astraljava> Oh, I didn't realize I was in the US channel. Someone else from the team should be able to answer that one, but Ubuntu vanilla is released tomorrow.
<mezquitale> astraljava, ubuntu vanilla is released right now, i was officially released a few minutes I go, I just downloaded the ISO using the torrent
<mezquitale> astraljava, **it** was officially released a few minutes ago
<astraljava> Oops, so it seems. I was certain it was not until tomorrow. Oh well...
<tucemiux> astraljava, if it's april 28 in your part of the world then it was released early, its april 29 in most part of the world, it's already the 30th in japan
<astraljava> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.04/release/
<tucemiux> astraljava, thanks!  we got us a winner!!!  I'm actually going to upgrade this time, as oppose to do a clean install from an ISO, im most definetely not configuring all my appz in my server
<astraljava> tucemiux: You have US as a server?! You're kinky. :D
<tucemiux> astraljava, im using ubuntustudio as an ssh server :-)  Nothing big though, im the only one that uses it for my own personal use
<astraljava> Okay, that makes more sense. :)
<digitaloktay> hi
<digitaloktay> does working rt-kernel with nvidia driver ?
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-30
<vlada> digitaloktay, it does
<digitaloktay> ah thx ^^
<digitaloktay> and with radeon 9800 pro ?
<digitaloktay> with boot options   radeon.nomodeset=0
<vlada> digitaloktay, I don't know
<mac9416> I'm sure y'all have answered this question a thousand times already, but... When will Ubuntu Studio 10.04 be released?
<digitaloktay> its out
<mac9416> Someone forgot to put it in the News on the website.
<digitaloktay> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/
<mac9416> OK, looks like someone just needs to update the site.
<mac9416> And the channel topic.
<mac9416> Yep, there it is. Thanks much!
<digitaloktay> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/lucid/release/MD5SUMS
<digitaloktay> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/lucid/release/ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<digitaloktay> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/lucid/release/ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-i386.iso
<digitaloktay> check md5sum before :)
<mac9416> Actually, I plan to order it from OSDisc.com. I have a 5GB/mo cap on my Internet, so I have to be careful.
<mac9416> I hope it's available on OSDisc soon.
<digitaloktay> f7991951bc3520bc25ddc7d4661f225b *ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<digitaloktay> 38a999563d595306829084852800071c *ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-i386.iso
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-01
<irv_> anyone know if i can install the audio packages after the install?
<irv_> i accidently hit enter cause i wasn't thinking instead of space
<irv_> and that was that
<irv_> lol
<irv_> so it's installing with none of the added packages now
<rlameiro> irv_: yes you can
<rlameiro> on synaptics search for ubunutstudio
<irv_> how do i isolate just the audio packages?
<rlameiro> and then you install the metapackages that suit your needs
<rlameiro> ubuntustudio-audio
<irv_> kk
<irv_> thx
<rlameiro> and ubuntustudio-plugins
<rlameiro> search for it you will get it
<irv_> cheers
<rlameiro> irv_: hang around the channel :D
<irv_> i will :p
<irv_> i'm on freenode anyways
<rlameiro> you never know when you can help someone
<irv_> mhm
<irv_> i'll probably have more questions too anyways ;p
<rlameiro> you always can help
<rlameiro> even making the right questions is help :D
<irv_> roger that. i'll let you know how this install works out
<irv_> do any of you do a lot of sequencing? drum or otherwise?
<irv_> i'm trying to figure out what the best solution for sequencing songs is, it looks like rosegarden..
<irv_> but perhaps there's something out there that i haven't stumbled across hehe
<rlameiro> irv_: qtracktor
<rlameiro> doenst do score, but it works ok
<rlameiro> and it supports jacktransport, so you can sync it with ardour trhoug jack
<rlameiro> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Ftek.sapo.pt%2Fnoticias%2Finternet%2Fpirataria_pode_ser_amiga_da_cultura_1061712.html&sl=pt&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8
<irv_> oh sweet
<rlameiro> lol
<c3l> what practical implications does realtime kernel have?
<holstein> he c3l
<holstein> hey*
<holstein> do you record audio?
<holstein> real-time kernels give lower latency
<holstein> useful for example if you have a MIDI keyboard connected
<holstein> and you press the key
<holstein> if you have high latency
<holstein> you can hear the sound after you press the key
<holstein> OR if your overdubbing
<holstein> and you play along with a track you have already recorded
<holstein> when your playing, your lined up
<holstein> BUT when you listen back
<holstein> you'll be late by however much the latency is
 * Blank__ wonders if someone should update the topic to mention the release of the 10.04 LTS
<holstein> can jussi do that?
 * _guitarman_ installing low-latency kernel
<_guitarman_> from ppa
<holstein> hey gniourf_gniourf
<holstein> OOPS
<_guitarman_> heheh
<holstein> _guitarman_: ^^
<_guitarman_> tab fail
<_guitarman_> :)
<holstein> how did the generic kernel do?
<_guitarman_> ok... i'd like to see if i can push things a bit more so trying low-latency
<_guitarman_> also watching lsd's tutorials to help with tunestorm while waiting for it to install
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> i think im just going to do it the old fashioned way
<_guitarman_> oh yeah?
<_guitarman_> without samples
<_guitarman_> play them live?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> we'll see
<holstein> i got a concept
<holstein> i just need some time
<holstein> and im kinda busy
<_guitarman_> i am so tempted to trash my windows partition on this mininote but i need to keep it in case i need to send it back for repairs
<holstein> which is great really :)
<holstein> _guitarman_: yeah?
<holstein> did they send you discs?
<holstein> i had HP send me discs for my mininote
<holstein> it took some talking, but i got them shipped for free
<holstein> BUT that was SUSE
<_guitarman_> oh no i didn't get disks
<_guitarman_> i have a restore partition
<holstein> OH
<_guitarman_> and an install
<_guitarman_> i used gparted to cut the win7 installs space in 1/2
<holstein> can you image it you think?
<_guitarman_> and installed ubuntu on that
<_guitarman_> holstein: i bet i could
<_guitarman_> use clonzilla on it
<holstein> im looking at a mini
<_guitarman_> my problem is i don't have any external media to store something that big - same problem on my desktop...
<_guitarman_> i need external storage.
<holstein> its like $262 US
<_guitarman_> i must confess - i'm looking at wiping slackware off of the desktop
<_guitarman_> life in ubuntu is so much easier
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> do you feel its as fast?
<_guitarman_> but after i finish that song
<_guitarman_> ;)
<_guitarman_> hmmm
<_guitarman_> it may not be.
<_guitarman_> but ....
<_guitarman_> i dont have the time to compile everything - thats really starting to piss me off
<holstein> yeah
<xenodrox> Hi all! I have Ubuntu Studio 8.4 freshly installed and updated. I've plugged in my wacom intuos tablet but to no avail. tried restarting with the tablet plugged  in. it worked out of box in regular ubuntu, so I know it works. any help?
<_guitarman_> there are ppa's and such for ubuntu that make it nice and easy
<_guitarman_> xenodrox: does it show up in a regular kernel boot?
<_guitarman_> ahhhh
<holstein> w0w, hardy
<holstein> old-school
<_guitarman_> xenodrox: i suspect the realtime kernel does't have the support built in
<_guitarman_> holstein: heheh yup
<holstein> xenodrox: would you try a lucid live CD?
<_guitarman_> brb - rebooting - goign to try the low latency kernel
<_guitarman_> holstein: good idea
<holstein> i have a wacom tablet
<holstein> and it just works when i plug it in to lucid
<xenodrox> holstein: yeah i would be very willing
<holstein> xenodrox: thats 10.04
<holstein> you can try the live without messing with your current set-up
<holstein> xenodrox: if your not doing audio, you dont need MOST of what ubuntustudio will offer
<holstein> you can install from that lucid live disc
<xenodrox> holstein: i do audio too
<holstein> and run sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-graphics
<holstein> OH
<holstein> OK
<xenodrox> i'm grabbing the 10.04 DVD :)
<holstein> xenodrox: cool, BUT its not live
 * holstein goes to find the wacom
<xenodrox> alternately, how would i go about setting up support for the tablet in my current version?
<human> is there anyone can help me how to install ubuntustudio wubi or wubi like soft
<holstein> xenodrox: you mean, besides writing some software?
<holstein> nah, im not sure
<holstein> maybe you can load a module
<holstein> or compile a custome kernel
<holstein> xenodrox: i have the CTE-430 (pearl)
<holstein> what is yours?
<holstein> hey human
<human> is there anyone can help me how to install ubuntustudio by wubi or wubi like soft
<human> hey
<holstein> human: have you done a wubi install before?
<human> ya but with ubuntu only
<holstein> well, you can convert that to ubuntustudio
<holstein> they are the same
<holstein> and use the same repos
<holstein> theres just some nice custom artwork
<human> change the name of the iso?
<holstein> and a BUNCH of software already installed
<holstein> human: NO
<xenodrox> holstein: apologies, had to roll myself a cig. intuos is mine. assuming you   mean tablet.
<holstein> you can install ALL that makes ubuntustudio in an normal ubuntu install
<holstein> xenodrox: yup
<human> can u tell me how?
<holstein> human: are you familiar with synaptic?
<holstein> package manager?
<human> no
<holstein> OR apr-get?
<human> ya
<holstein> apt-get*
<human> i got it
<human> apt-get i know about it
<xenodrox> screw this i'm installing windows
<holstein> you can run sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<holstein> xenodrox: hehe
<xenodrox> :P
<holstein> xenodrox: you might want to try installing the current ubuntu :)
<human> ok thanks and another thing
<holstein> 8.04 is 3 years old
<xenodrox> holstein: you guys are just too nice here.
<human> can i install ubuntu 10.4 64 bit by wubi
<xenodrox> holstein: i migrated over from regular ubuntu, jaunty. it worked well and i thought ubuntustudio might make the whole audio thing work out better, had heck with JACK
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> human: im not sure, but it shouldnt matter
<holstein> xenodrox: what audio interface?
<human> thanks
<xenodrox> the windows thing is slightly unrelated. i'm gonna dual boot so i don't have to jump through hoops for audio and use ubuntu studio for all else.
 * holstein is a JACK fanboy :)
<xenodrox> holstein: really? i just can't figure the thing out.
<holstein> jack and ardour
<holstein> its a pain at first for sure
<holstein> BUT quite worth it
<xenodrox> i mean, i'll follow the guides well enough and never get any sound
<holstein> i was running cubase on XP
<holstein> and enjoying it
<holstein> making recordings
<holstein> sounding good
<xenodrox> what i would really like is rosegarden
<holstein> THEN i finally got my linux rig sorted out
<holstein> i felt like someone had gave me a new studio
<holstein> in expensive one
<holstein> an*
<xenodrox> hey, isn't there a way to update ubuntu to the newest version from within ubuntu?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> xenodrox: what version are you on?
<holstein> karmic?
<holstein> you should go in order
<xenodrox> studio 8.04
<holstein> OH
<holstein> im pretty sure you can jump from hardy to the new one
<holstein> xenodrox: if you run the update-manager
<holstein> does it say there is a new version available?
<xenodrox> gives option to upgrade to 9.04
<holstein> it only been available for about 24 hours
<holstein> hmmm
<xenodrox> think i found the fix
<holstein> did you look at 'software sources' ?
<holstein> thats the only place i have ever changed that setting
<holstein> under there
<holstein> you got an 'updates' tab
<holstein> at the bottom should be 'release upgrades'
<holstein> you should select 'long term support releases only'
<holstein> THEN you should see an upgrade to 10.04
<xenodrox> holstein: are you talking about in update-manager?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> should be in system-administration
<holstein> software sources
<xenodrox> did not work.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what about sudo update-manager -d
<holstein> you might just have to step up through some of the old ones
<holstein> id probably just do a fresh install before id do that
<xenodrox> alright. well, i'm about to head to bed, so i'll set a download and leave it at that for the night
<xenodrox> thanks a lot, man!
<LinuxGuy2009> Ubuntu Studio is only available as a alternate disk? No live dvd huh?
<LinuxGuy2009> This due to unusable performance of some tasks when using a live environment?
<LinuxGuy2009> Im guessing.
<_guitarman_> LinuxGuy2009: it's just laziness
<_guitarman_> <is totally joking>
<_guitarman_> ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> hehe yeah
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org  | Please be patient, not everyone is watchin'. | Ubuntu Studio 10.04 Now released | This Channel is logged! | Support forum is provided by http://ubuntuforums.org | For general ubuntu help, try #ubuntu  | Ubuntu Studio does not have a live cd. | General music making and studio chatter is allowed, but try not to wande
<Blank__> jussi, good job :)
<jussi> :)
<c3l> holstein, ahh thanks. does it have some negative implications otherwise? I mean, since a realtime kernel isn't used in most of the different distros out there..
<c3l> or anyone who knows something about realtime kernels. Also, what is the difference of StudioUbuntu, and Ubuntun + the package ubuntustudio-desktop?
<astraljava> c3l: ubuntustudio-desktop is the meta-package which sets the application selection for Ubuntu Studio.
<c3l> astraljava, so the difference between those is that I dont get the realtime kernel? and do you know what negative implications a realtime kernel has? why does't every distro run realtime kernels?
<astraljava> c3l: I'm not the expert on that, but you can always install realtime kernel by yourself too.
<astraljava> c3l: At times the realtime kernel hasn't played well together with proprietary video drivers, but that might not be true anymore.
<c3l> ah I see, well thanks =)
<valkyr> Just installed Lucid. Where's software centre / add/remove programs gone?
<rlameiro> ubuntustudio doesnt come with add/remove software
<rlameiro> you can install with the synaptics package manager
<rlameiro> you even can install the software centre on synaptic
<c3l> # apt-get install program   . works fine afaik ;)
<astraljava> I'd prefer aptitude, though.
<rlameiro> well
<rlameiro> to software center
<rlameiro> sudo apt-get install software-center
<c3l> # aptitude
<rlameiro> lol
<valkyr> Yeah, I don't really need it but I just wondered. I see it in Synaptic anyway, thanks.
<valkyr> apt-get isn't so good when you're just browsing the available packages to see if there's any that look interesting ;)
<c3l> valkyr, why? $ apt-get cache search program
<c3l> works great
<c3l> and if you dont like typing that much, add an alias to ~/bash.rc so that "apt-get cache search" has an alias like searchpkg or w/e you want
<c3l> same applies for all commands of course. so you can do that with the "sudo apt-get install" too
<astraljava> c3l: Just to clarify, it's apt-cache search <foo>.
<c3l> ups, yes. thanks
<valkyr> yeah, but that just gives package names, no? I need the descriptions...
<astraljava> valkyr: When you find a package, try apt-cache show <package>.
<valkyr> hmm. ok. I guess that might come in useful.
<JeffBongi> Is anyone available to help me troubleshoot my almost freshly installed ubuntu studio?
<JeffBongi> When I hit play on rhythym box, nothing happens and there is no error. When I record in ardour it's very slow moving (gets through a couple seconds after a minute or so) and does not record any sound, my internal microphone (which worked fine on 9.10 not-studio) isn't working, and when I play a file in lmms nothing happens and there is no error
<JeffBongi> I followed the complete guide located here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<bartje> hey, it's the wrong version of scribus that's in the repo's :-(
<bartje> those of lucid I mean
<rlameiro> ??
<rlameiro> bartje: i dont get it?
<bartje> in Karmic the stable release was a more recent one than in lucid
<rlameiro> ???
<rlameiro> really?
<rlameiro> maybe it had some bug and they made a regression
<bartje> I've tried to reach the scribus website, but it's down
<rlameiro> wow....
<rlameiro> its true
<rlameiro> its really old
<rlameiro> 2008
<rlameiro> WTF???
<rlameiro> well in debian they use the same
<rlameiro> maybe there is some ppa with a recent version
<bartje> possible, but I'm off again, it has been a long day :-), good night
<andyzweb> hello: who is the package mantainer for UbuntuStudio
<rlameiro> the ubuntustudio team andyzweb
<rlameiro> what do you need to know?
<andyzweb> do they need any more volunteers?
<jussi> yes!!!
<jussi> andyzweb: join #ubuntustudio-devel
<rlameiro> yes!!!!!
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-02
<Sylvester_Ink> hey all
<Sylvester_Ink> I'm eager to install Ubuntu Studio, but my preferred desktop environment is KDE
<Sylvester_Ink> How well does KDE perform with Ubuntu Studio?
<ScottL> Sylvester_Ink, i've seen posts at Ubuntu Forums that mention they use KDE with Studio
<Sylvester_Ink> Ah, I checked but couldn't find any.  Probably didn't look hard enough :P
<Sylvester_Ink> Thanks!
<Sylvester_Ink> One other thing, I mainly use linux for programming, but would like to toy around with Ubuntu Studio.  Is there anything I should know about this setup, or should it work just the same as a standard ubuntu install
<ScottL> it works pretty much the same, it should at least because it's the same code base
<Sylvester_Ink> Okay, I figured as much.  Just wanted to make sure the optimizations didn't introduce anything new I should be aware of
<Sylvester_Ink> (Still new at developing on Linux)
<_guitarman_> ScottL: i tried the low-latency kernel - didn't seem to make much difference compared to the generic
<_guitarman_> ScottL: not sure what others are finding
<_guitarman_> but thats what happened on my mininote
<ScottL> _guitarman_, thanks for the information
<ScottL> that's kinda surprising, the order is supposed to go -generic -> -preempt -> -lowlatency -> -rt
<ScottL> so the lowlatency should be pretty aggressive for low latency (no pun intended)
<ScottL> here's a good wiki page that abogani worked up
<ScottL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<ScottL> if you want the 2.6.32 -rt kernel for i386 it is available in abogani's ppa (see link above for another link to the ppa)
<ScottL> oh, i should point out that the kernel wiki page listed above needs a little clean up which i have been meaning to do
<ScottL> but if you see something that needs correcting (e.g. a typo, something you know is wrong) then please log into the wiki and fix it!
<ScottL> this applies to everyone who uses Ubuntu Studio and has an account on wiki.ubuntu.com
<ScottL> i would encourage everyone to make corrections and even add pages that you think are necessary
<jussi> ScottL: just so you dont have to go find it in the future:
<jussi> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<jussi> although that  page could do with an update....
<ScottL> thanks jussi!
<jussi> :)
<funkyHat> The -rt kernel could do with an update too :(
<ScottL> why do you say that funkyHat ?
<ScottL> are you speaking of the -rt kernel version in the official repository?
<edakiri> I got a tip here that looked good but I lost it due to a crash, so I ask again.  I already searched the IRC logs for the answer.  I was told of an audio player written for dot.Net/CIL which allows rating songs.  What is the name?
<funkyHat> ScottL: yes
<ScottL> if so, you can get the 2.6.32 -rt kernel from Alessio Bogani's PPA
<ScottL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<ScottL> funkyHat, look at the link above which has a link to his ppa :)
<funkyHat> Mm, he suggested I do that on a bug I reported, but I haven't tried it yet. I should do.
<funkyHat> Hopefully fglrx works with it...
<astraljava> ScottL: From abogani's PPA:  linux-realtime   2.6.31-12.21   Alessio Igor Bogani  (2010-03-08)
<ScottL> hmmm, maybe it's in the ubuntu studio ppa...hold on
<ScottL> i seem to remember that bogani had created a 2.6.32 -rt kernel
<astraljava> Seems he hasn't uploaded it, then.
<astraljava> ~ubuntustudio-dev has an even older version.
<ScottL> 2.6.32-12.40~ppa1 -lowlatency for amd64 ->   https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ppa/+build/1498091
<ScottL> 2.6.32-12.40~ppa1 -lowlatency for i386 -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ppa/+build/1498092
<ScottL> but no -rt kernel :(
<astraljava> How did you dig those up? They're not in the package listing.
<ScottL> i started with the ubuntustudio-dev ppa and 'view package details'
<ScottL> then 'view all builds' and then filter by 'successfully built'
<ScottL> ah, but the long and short is that i need to talk with abogani again and clarify my understanding of the kernels apparently :(
<ScottL> maybe a chart on one of the wiki pages with the current available kernels and their locations
<_guitarman_> ScottL: thx - i added the repo which is how i got the low-latency kernel... its a good page on describing whats what, but yeah, didn't notice much.
<psidrum> why does ubuntu studio use a different installer?
<psidrum> why not use the regular ubuntu installer, i cant get my wifi working with the ubuntu studio staller
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-25
<Kurdistan> hey will ubuntustudio have gnome classic or unity default?
<Kurdistan> will ubuntustudio come with liveinstallation?
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-26
<cr3> does ubuntustudio still install a realtime kernel?
<holstein> cr3: hasnt for a while now
<holstein> and you probably dont need it
<holstein> if you do
<holstein> theres several PPA's
<cr3> holstein: that's what I thought, just curious, for how long?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> hopefully by next release
<holstein> or 12.04
<holstein> the -generic kernel will meet everyones needs :)
<holstein> cr3: the 9.10 RT kernel was moved over to 10.04
<holstein> and that was the last of it
<cr3> holstein: awesome background information, thanks a lot!
<holstein> cr3: anytime
<holstein> we were hoping to push the -lowlatency kernel in for 11.04
<holstein> but it didnt happen
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-27
<Zburatorul> anyone know an ABX tool for linux? (double-blind testing of audio files)
<Ximmer> Hi I'm wanting to do a dist upgrade from Studio 10.04 to 10.10 and the update manager is telling me it's going to remove 17 packages including ardour, jackd etc. Anyone know what's going on there?
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-28
<zus> hello - all
<keantoken> Hello.
<holstein> keantoken: o/
<keantoken> My OS wants to upgrade to Narwhal, will this break anything in Ubuntustudio? Or cause other awful annoyances?
<holstein> your OS?
<holstein> keantoken: dont let it push you around
<holstein> what do you want to do?
 * holstein is still running 10.04
<holstein> you should do what makes you comfortable
<holstein> is there any known issues?
<holstein> you should be fine*
<holstein> would i?
<holstein> no
<holstein> but, ugrading still takes longer that a fresh install
<holstein> so, i sometimes do it to test the procedure
<holstein> but, i almost always do a fresh install
<keantoken> Ok thanks.
<keantoken> Would it be slower and more bloated?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> maybe faster?
<holstein> really depends
<holstein> but, barring some driver issue with a newer kernel
<holstein> it wont get slower
<keantoken> Alright.
<keantoken> I think Flash is causing strange problems with my graphics.
<keantoken> Firefox keeps telling me it crashed.
<holstein> i dont do flash on my production machine
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> it should be stable
<holstein> keantoken: you using FF4?
<holstein> and you have flash up to date?
<keantoken> I have FF 3.6
<keantoken> To my knowledge it updates automatically as I have seen it do, but I will check
<holstein> keantoken: i added a PPA for ff
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<keantoken> Why should I get FF4?
<holstein> you dont have to
<holstein> if you're having flash issues with ff
<holstein> i would suggest upgrading or downgrading FF and/or flash
<holstein> to try and figure out the cause
<holstein> +, FF4 is just better
<holstein> no reason not to have FF4
<holstein> unless you just dont want to
<holstein> which is fine
<keantoken> I assumed FF3 would upgrade itself to FF4 when it was ready.
<holstein> keantoken: no
<holstein> thats not the way it works
<holstein> you get ubuntu
<holstein> say, verion 10.10
<holstein> and FF is at the 3.0 stage
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you get that verion upgraded
<holstein> if there is a rev to 3.x
<holstein> OR
<holstein> a security fix
<holstein> to jump to a newer version
<holstein> you need to build yourself
<holstein> OR use a PPA
<holstein> ff4 has been out for a month or so?
<holstein> something like that
<keantoken> I just discovered Swiftfox, but it looks like it is based on Firefox 3 source code. If I built FF4 on my system would I effectively get a Swiftfox version of FF4?
<keantoken> Optimized to me processor etc?
<holstein> ff4 is fast again
<holstein> i would just try it
<holstein> and see if its still an issue
<keantoken> I guess I should try to fix flash before installing new things...
<holstein> well, i would check that flash is up to date
<holstein> then
<holstein> try flash in other browsers
<holstein> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<holstein> for example
<holstein> or midori
<holstein> see if you can isolate what the issue is
<holstein> im just postulating its FF3
<holstein> since, i dont have flash issues
<keantoken> Thanks, will do now.
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-29
<Mahjongg> hello, how can I record some audio that is already playing on my system?
<orngjce223> Fire up JaCK and patch system into system? I dunno
<holstein> Mahjongg: what audio?
<Mahjongg> holstein, google translate pronounciation...
<holstein> if its from the internet, i suggest asking the creator for a digital copy
<holstein> hmmm
<Mahjongg> I just need one word pronounced, and do not think they'll bother at all
<holstein> Mahjongg: i would just fire up gnome-recorder
<holstein> or whatever it it
<holstein> sound recorder?
<holstein> something easy
<Mahjongg> gnome-sound-recorder? tried it with no luck
<holstein> Mahjongg: ?
<holstein> what was the result?
<holstein> you heard the audio
<holstein> pushed record
<Mahjongg> I heard but recorder did not record anything
<holstein> and nothing got recorded?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> alsamixer
<Mahjongg> yep
<holstein> hit F5
<holstein> and see what you have there
<holstein> i would get something playing
<holstein> and hit record
<holstein> and come over there and tweak
<holstein> OR
<holstein> get a little cable
<holstein> and go from the headphone out to the input ;)
<Mahjongg> holstein, I would prefer not blow anything in my laptop, if possible :)
<Mahjongg> holstein, come over to alsa mixer and tweak... can you a bit more specific at that point?
<Mahjongg> I have like 8 channels when I hit f5
<Mahjongg> all seems to be at highest
<Mahjongg> 91/91 85/85, etc...
<Mahjongg> except SPDIF ones
<Mahjongg> there are two of them
<holstein> Mahjongg: well, no
<holstein> since all the label can be incorrect
<holstein> you really just have to tweak
<holstein> everything
<holstein> you should do it carefully*
<Mahjongg> just play with levels and see if something gets recorded, right?
<holstein> yeah
<Mahjongg> carefully?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> if you're worried about blowing something
<holstein> which is not likely
<holstein> since we *should* be adjusting capture levels
<holstein> not output levels
<holstein> dont waste too much time there
<holstein> theres a pulse package you can try too
<Mahjongg> holstein, pulseaudio-module-xx
<Mahjongg> ?
<holstein> nah
<Mahjongg> pulseaudio-utils?
<holstein> pavucontrol
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<holstein> that'll be pulse audio volume control
<holstein> if that doest work, i would literally get a cable
<holstein> and plug it from the headphone out
<holstein> to the line in
<Mahjongg> holstein, installed pavucontrol fine, it is working, but not very sure how to attack it...
<Mahjongg> I can enable disable audio coming from chromium
<Mahjongg> I can change chromium audio's right left balance
<holstein> probably
<holstein> Mahjongg: is it recording the audio?
<Mahjongg> it records the audio that mic heards from the speakers...
<Mahjongg> hears...
<holstein> well, thats a start
<holstein> you have to change the source
<holstein> you have it set to internal mic
<holstein> you can get the cable i keep mentioning
<holstein> and select line in
<holstein> OR, you need to somehow select the mix
<holstein> *whats playing
<Mahjongg> where do I change the source? input devices?
<holstein> Mahjongg: try that
<Mahjongg> there I have two items... monitor of internal audio analog stereo
<Mahjongg> and
<Mahjongg> internal audio analog stereo
<Mahjongg> second hears me typing...
<Mahjongg> first is disabled
<orngjce223> Hmm.
<orngjce223> Is it possible to enable the first?
 * orngjce223 idly muses on how this'd be so much easier with a genuine patchbay
<Mahjongg> on the condifuration tab I have these:
<Mahjongg> under internal audio:
<Mahjongg> analog stereo duplec
<Mahjongg> analog stereo output
<holstein> with these things
<Mahjongg> digital stereo iec958 output+analog stereo input
<holstein> you usually just have to try them all
<holstein> and fiddle with them
<holstein> since the settings are hardware specific
<holstein> and dont have to be labled properly
<holstein> Mahjongg: do you have a cable?
<Mahjongg> hmm I wish I remembered the original configuration :/
<holstein> a little 1/8th inch trs cable?
<Mahjongg> I already played with them :)
<Mahjongg> I have a cable in my car yes
<holstein> just plug that in
<holstein> and select the line in as the source
<holstein> and that'll work
<Mahjongg> regular headphone jack on both ends
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats the one
<orngjce223> I have many broken cheap headphones and am considering just soldering one of those together for my own use.
<holstein> if the wire works like that
<holstein> sometimes, its so cheap, you cant solder it
<Mahjongg> holstein, thanks so much! actually it worked right as you suggested...
<Mahjongg> even before the cable...
<holstein> Mahjongg: :)
<holstein> thats even better*
<Mahjongg> I cahnged the configuration to one of them and it started recording inner audio
<holstein> the cable is a bit of a work around
<orngjce223> Cool.
<Mahjongg> thanks again, bye
<kjxl9> hello
<holstein> o/
<kjxl9> im new to ubuntu and was wondering, will my VSTs from FL studio work on rosegarden?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> but
<holstein> with JACK
<holstein> you wont be limited to RG
<kjxl9> ???
<holstein> IF your vst's work
<holstein> they just work
<holstein> with whatever you want to use them with
<holstein> ardour
<holstein> RG
<holstein> qtractor
<holstein> whatever...
<holstein> but, finding out if they work can be challenging
<holstein> since most people on out end really cant do anything about it
<holstein> and the guys that made them dont care
<kjxl9> well thanks for the info, cya
<holstein> you can try..
<holstein> #kxstudio
<kjxl9> ok
<holstein> those guys use a lot of vst
<holstein> windows vst's
<holstein> you can hang out there for a while and ask
<tucemiux> anyone upgraded yet?  the start up animation was changed, it's awesome!  my laptop starts up even faster than ever!  It looks awesome!  Hopefully every other ubuntu based distro looks the same but my laptops rocks!!!
<holstein> my studio machine is still running 10.04
<holstein> i saw that plymouth screenshot though
<holstein> thats looks sweet :)
<tucemiux> ok well first I use my laptop to test -- it's the one I use most and dont have data on it either way
<tucemiux> and as soon as I found out 11.04 was released I went and started the upgrade this morning, 14 hours later my laptop is upgraded!
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> the upgrades take a long time
<tucemiux> everything is up and running just fine, problem is root now is used up 84%, I only have 1.5G left on that partition :-(
<tucemiux> I might have to erase my home directory go give root more space then create a home directory again and put it on my fstab and hope it works o.O
<ScottL> yay, distrowatch finally reported that ubuntu studio was released
<tucemiux> ha ha ha
<ScottL> doh, wrong channel
<holstein> w00t:)
<tucemiux> ScottL, i think youre in the right channel, actually
<tucemiux> if im not mistaken o.O
<tucemiux> ubuntustudio is ranked 50 on distrowatch o.O
<holstein> cool
<tucemiux> holstein, you have got to stop using your mac
<tucemiux> or at least use it less
<holstein> my girlfriend uses it
<holstein> lots of folk use ubuntu
<holstein> with whatever audio packages added
<holstein> i only have one actual ubuntustudio install
<holstein> in the house
<tucemiux> ok well i dont know what ubuntu or anything else looks like but ubuntustudio now looks ***PERFECT*** on my laptop
<holstein> thats great :)
<tucemiux> i used to complain that the icons were a bit too big but now they look perfect, I only have one bar windows style with the default ubuntustudio settings
<tucemiux> and not only the fonts and icons looks the right size but also the brightness looks awesome and firefox seems to work faster but maybe it's just me
<holstein> FF4 is fast
<holstein> ive been running it occasionally
<tucemiux> youre going to upgrade your ubuntustudio?  i cant unity on my laptop but it's all good, im going to keep using this for some time before I upgrade my desktop
<holstein> that particular ubuntustudio install is 10.04
<holstein> and thats where it will stay
<holstein> i have a test machine though
<holstein> that i'll put 11.10 on
<holstein> whenever it comes out
<holstein> to test whatever
<tucemiux> ok well you should try ubuntustudio on a virtual machine, at least, you wont be disappointed -- what do you use nowadays anyway? just cucirous
<tucemiux> **curious**
<holstein> well, i have the ubuntustudio packages installed
<holstein> on my test machine
<holstein> in 10.10
<holstein> and 11.04
<holstein> but, i run 10.04 everywhere
<holstein> i might move my netbook up to xubuntu soon
<holstein> since we are looking at XFCE for ubuntustudio
<holstein> mabye for 11.10?
<holstein> not sure
<tucemiux> holstein, youre running around in circles, what distro do you mostly use?
<holstein> tucemiux: 10.04
<tucemiux> ubuntu vanilla or ubuntustudio?
<holstein> well, both
<holstein> my studio machine is an ubuntustudio install
<tucemiux> you two timing adventerous soul
<holstein> like from the actual ubuntustudio disc
<holstein> but the others, i have added the packages i want to them
<tucemiux> i dont know how you manage but it's an easy choice for me, ubuntustudio all the way
<tucemiux> unless off course I was doing some sort of development, then I would probably have some red hat and centOS boxes somewhere
<holstein> well, ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> so its really all the same*
<tucemiux> holstein, i began with ubuntu and all the sound appz straight sucked plus the settings are different, I waited for ubuntustudio's release - since then I never used ubuntu ever again
<holstein> right
<holstein> it was probably more about the release though
<holstein> like, if you were using ubuntu 9.10
<holstein> and then ubuntustudio 10.04 was great
<holstein> its was probably more about the version
<holstein> theres not a whole lot different these days
<holstein> the network manager is finally in by default
<holstein> the gnome network manager
<holstein> which i think will ease things
<tucemiux> yeah, i forgot when but after some time the real time kernel didnt really matter, i upgraded and ubuntustudio had the generic kernel but all the sound appz worked great
<holstein> and we didnt get the -lowlatency kernel
<holstein> so, the kernel is the same
<tucemiux> im no too worried about the network manager, that one doesnt affect xruns much LoL
<holstein> we have been testing a lot
<tucemiux> 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<holstein> with the -generic -lowlatency and -realtime kernels
<tucemiux> that's what ubuntustudio uses on my laptop and it sounds awesome
<holstein> i dont think it well be a big deal
<holstein> by the time 12.04 comes around
<holstein> the one kernel will hopefully do it all well
<tucemiux> yeah but for historical purposes I still call ubuntustudio the real time kernel distro he he he
<holstein> and hopefully a live CD by then too :)
<tucemiux> you mean DVD
<holstein> sure
<holstein> live disc
<tucemiux> if ubuntustudio had at least a live DVD I would download it for fun
<tucemiux> my laptop is shutting down and starting up in record time, im amazed at what the developers have done
<holstein> eah
<holstein> yeah*
<holstein> the kernel team rocks :)
<tucemiux> and i wonder whatever happened to jussi. , he used to hang around here at least once very now and then
<tucemiux> anyways, im going to reboot my laptop just for kicks, be back in osmp in a few
<jussi> Im here!!!
<jussi> I just dont wake up that early...
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org  | Please be patient, not everyone is watchin'. | Ubuntu Studio 11.04 Now released | This Channel is logged! | Support forum is provided by http://ubuntuforums.org | For general ubuntu help, try #ubuntu  | Ubuntu Studio does not have a live cd. | General music making and studio chatter is allowed, but try not to wande
<relateable> stuck on linux for creative minds screen when trying to boot. any way to see whats going on?
<AutoStatic> relateable: Try ctrl+alt+F1
<AutoStatic> Or reboot in recovery mode
<relateable> should i edit my boot loader without quiet splash?
<AutoStatic> You could try
<holstein> relateable: how did the regular ubuntu cd run live?
<relateable> dist upgraded from maverick to narwhal
<holstein> wow
<holstein> brave
<holstein> that take all day yesterday ?
<relateable> 4 hours
<holstein> not bad
<wrnestor> a
<holstein> b
<wrnestor> Is there an apt-source that I can add to my current UBUNTU to install the rt-kernel distributed with UbuntuStudio?
<holstein> you probably dont need it*
<holstein> but...
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:abogani/ppa
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-realtime
<wrnestor> thanks, the ppa link is what I needed!   I love UBUNTU-multimedia, but would like to add RT to regular UBUNTU and start form there.  I'd need to install ubuntustudio-audio packages to get drivers compiled against the RT kernel, correct?
<holstein> nope
<phed__> holstein: why not, might i ask?
<holstein> wrnestor: you can do that however you want
<holstein> you can just install the stuff you want
<holstein> OR, you can get the meta package
<holstein> phed__: JACK has been in the main repo for a while now
<holstein> SO
<holstein> when you install ardour
<holstein> or something like darkice
<holstein> it comes with JACK support
<holstein> *when thats available
<holstein> theres no ubuntustudio magic that makes that happen
<holstein> used to be
<holstein> even in ubuntustudio
<holstein> you had to compile things like darkice
<holstein> with JACK support
<holstein> wrnestor: i usually suggest opening a package manager
<holstein> and searching ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can see what metapackages are availalbe
<wrnestor> I use APT-GET
<holstein> right
<holstein> so sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<wrnestor> right
<holstein> *however you want to do
<wrnestor> or just browse on the wiki =-)
<wrnestor> Sidenote:  any reason to look forward to OpenKinect being included?
<wrnestor> There is a ppa for it, but it does not (ASFAIK) include the wrappers/source.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> i suppose is you want it
<holstein> you could look forward to it :)
<wrnestor> haha
<wrnestor> If I knew what I was doing, I'd work on it.
<wrnestor> Instead of just looking forward.
<holstein> personally, ive decided not to buy any microsoft products
<holstein> but that project looks awesome
<wrnestor> Well, good for you:  there's a version made by asus!
<holstein> cool
<wrnestor> http://gizmo.do/mgDGbM
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians :)
<wrnestor> The chip-reference that Micro$oft used was openSource(d?)  by PrimeSense, and they contributed to the OpenKinect driver project.
<holstein> some arduino guys over there
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-30
<rich> evening all - currently finding the ubuntu studio page a little contradictory - its looks like 11.04 is out, but the news page has not been updated
<dacoto> upgraded yesterday to 11.04, so far so good...
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-01
<Cptn_Sandwich> hi, does anyone here own an akai sampler? i wrote a python program to extend its functionality
<Cptn_Sandwich> WM
<holstein> Cptn_Sandwich: i wish i had one :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-25
<acmeinc> does anyone konw how blueooth is being handled under 12.04?  the typical applet no longer works?
<acmeinc> that last ? was meant to be a .
<astraljava> acmeinc1: Don't have hardware for that, so please file a bug, and we'll try to get someone triage it.
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-26
<aaas> im trying to remember the name of program which applies soundfonts to a midi piano that you pass on to something like ardour
<aaas> ah..qsampler
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-27
<raven> hi
<raven> who has some experience with adat/spdif soundcards?
<johan_____> I am using idjc but how can i add irc channel which i use for my programm. there is a server option and port option but not an channel option :|
<tjingboem> does ubuntustudio 12.04 support the nvidiadrivers?
<holstein> tjingboem: the more presice question is, "does nvidia support ubuntustudio"
<holstein> you should have no issues using the nvidia drivers with ubuntustudio though
<holstein> try it with the provided lowlatency kernel, and if there are issues, move to the generic kernel and all will be as supported as it is in main ubuntu
<acmeinc1> has anyone been able to get bluetooth working properly under precise?
<holstein> acmeinc1: i dont have BT hardware to test, but i have not seen anyone with issues
<holstein> acmeinc1: try a normal ubuntu live CD if you have issues.. see if the hardware is supported
<tjingboem> thanks holstein, but i want to know for sure
<tjingboem> i want lowlatency and nvidiadrivers
<holstein> could be as simple as learning how to utilize bluetooth in XFCE
<holstein> tjingboem: you likely dont *need* lowlatency, and might need to make a choice
<holstein> but, it should be fine... and i have nvidia driver and the realtime kernel in 10.04
<tjingboem> i always get xruns when not using lowlatency
<holstein> tjingboem: raise the settings
<tjingboem> you mean the settings of the buffer?
<tjingboem> i need quick respond from my music keyboards
<holstein> tjingboem: sure
<holstein> tjingboem: for me, its gotta be under 10ms
<holstein> if its not, it really doesnt matter
<holstein> i use different JACK profiles for different tasks though
<tjingboem> ribht now i use xubuntu 11.10
<tjingboem> and have 1.3 ms
<holstein> right... and you should be able to have that moving on
<tjingboem> i have 2 soundcards: one stereo with 1.3 ms and another 5.1 with 10 ms
<tjingboem> i'm so used to it now
<tjingboem> and don't want to get higher values :)
<tjingboem> (spoiled)
<tjingboem> and nvidia drivers with twinview
<holstein> tjingboem: depends on the kernel
<tjingboem> Linux muziek 3.0.0-13-lowlatency #21~ppa1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 18 06:45:34 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holstein> if things are working well, i go with an "if it aint broke" attitude
<holstein> you can try  12.04 live though
<holstein> tjingboem: im not so much talking about the one you are using
<tjingboem> i'm know i am so curious...
<holstein> im talking about the one in 12.04
<tjingboem> i *need* to try it out
<tjingboem> in a week or so
<holstein> you should... you dont need to do anything
<tjingboem> i will let you know my experiences
<holstein> you *could* just enjoy the the functional system you have :)
<holstein> but, im sure you'll get 12.04 rockin and rollin
<tjingboem> it's not in my character i'm afraid
<tjingboem> knowing something newer is there...
<tjingboem> and a nice clean system again
<holstein> sure... i used to do that
<holstein> now im just enjoying 10.04 on my studio rig
<holstein> getting work done :)
<holstein> i'll try and make some time to upgrade soon though
<tjingboem> i know you are right
<holstein> well... im not right... im just sharing my opinion
<tjingboem> but there is this x-factor
<tjingboem> of course
<acmeinc1> holstein:  bluetooth doesn't seem to be installed, at least how it was under 11.04, installation attempts fail to recognize my previously working adapter, so i assumed it just wasnt built into the system
<holstein> acmeinc1: if its ubuntustudio/xubuntu/XFCE, you might want to take a look at main normal vanilla ubuntu
<holstein> see what is needed from that assuming you fire up a live CD and bluetooth works
<holstein> i assure you, bluetooth support was not dropped from ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> other than that, you can reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<holstein> i just dont have any hardware to test with, or id help you more first-hand
<acmeinc1> yea nothing seems to work, j/w if anyone else has had success.  i've been working on getting usb flas drive booting, but this board is lacking support else i would try the standard system.
<acmeinc1> curious, has anyone tried apt-get install ubuntustudio from vanilla or xubuntu?  does that still work?
<holstein> acmeinc1: in the live CD for normal ubuntu?
<holstein> or nothing from that wiki page?
<acmeinc1> nothing from the wiki page works
<holstein> acmeinc1: is the hardware present?
<acmeinc1> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1131:1004 Integrated System Solution Corp. Bluetooth Device
<holstein> acmeinc1: the metapackages still work as before
<holstein> you'd get XFCE instead of gnome... thats about the only difference
<acmeinc1> [ 3635.536091] Bluetooth: hci0 command tx timeout   weird
<holstein> acmeinc1: i would ask in #xubuntu
<holstein> but, i personally would want to see that with the normal ubuntu live CD
<acmeinc1> well, yea, i'm gonna just bite the bullet and burn a dvd of X here in a min
<pinqvin> Does anyone has time to help me?
<pinqvin> or has anyone tested to export audio in 12.04 ubuntustudio via ardour?
<holstein> pinqvin: should be the same
<holstein> just export as before :)
<pinqvin> not it isn't like it
<pinqvin> ardour freezes when i try to export
<holstein> pinqvin: i would try removing the ardour config
<holstein> i would try as a different user if that makes you nevous
<holstein> vervous*
<holstein> you can ask in #ardour
<holstein> make sure you are up to date with upgrades
<pinqvin> ok
<holstein> start ardour from the terminal, and see if there is any helpful output
<pinqvin> errors :P
<pinqvin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=5f849b09018fb52e74391a74c21098a0&t=1965562
<pinqvin> whatch there
<pinqvin> there is outputs
<holstein> pinqvin: nah.. i'll just be in here
<holstein> pinqvin: you can try taking that hardware out of the equation
<holstein> try exporting using the dummy driver in JACK
<holstein> try a smaller project with *no* plugins
<holstein> try as a differnt user
<pinqvin> dummy?
<holstein> pinqvin: or any other driver
<pinqvin> what you mean whit different user?
<holstein> pinqvin: you create a differnt users account
<holstein> that takes *all* your current configuration out of the equation
<pinqvin> how could that help?
<holstein> pinqvin: if there is something in your /home directory that is mis-configured, this is an easy way to determine that
<holstein> if you make a new user, and all is well, then you can bet the issue is in your users /home
<holstein> pinqvin: feel free to ask in #ardour
<pinqvin> jep i'm in there :P
<holstein> pinqvin: this is pretty common troubleshooting steps
<holstein> pinqvin: you tried with a smaller project?
<holstein> pinqvin: just decide waht of my suggestions (if any) you would like to try, and let me konw the outcome..
<pinqvin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=5f849b09018fb52e74391a74c21098a0&t=1965562
<pinqvin> there is detail
<holstein> pinqvin: yup.. i looked at that
<pinqvin> but isn't 1,5min projekt big?
<holstein> pinqvin: what i would like to  know is 2 things
<holstein> pinqvin: can you export a small simple project with *no* plugins
<holstein> pinqvin: and, by either removing the ardour config from your home dir, or as a new user, can you export...
<holstein> pinqvin: las likely wont open that link
<holstein> las = paul davis.. the guy that maintains ardour ..the creator
<pinqvin> ok
<pinqvin> i'll thos things
<holstein> you'll need to make it easy for him
<holstein> HOWEVER... one suggestion his is likely to make is removing the config file
<holstein> another would be disabling plugins
<holstein> thats what im trying to get at wih you
<holstein> with*
<pinqvin> could you send me the comamnd how to remove it?
<holstein> pinqvin: creating a new user will do this
<holstein> pinqvin: if you are not comfortable removing it on your own.. i suggest doing something easy like making a new user you can delete
<pinqvin> ok i'll try it tommorow in ardour someone said that i have to install theri version of it not ubuntus verion so they could help
<holstein> pinqvin: you dont *have* to
<holstein> las said that
<holstein> hes the main dev
<holstein> he is suggesting you use the version he makes instead of the one ubuntu repackages
<holstein> pinqvin: thats an OK way to go
<holstein> you can literally create a differnt user.. in the GUI
<holstein> its easy
<holstein> login as that user.. test the export
<pinqvin> ok i'll check that way maby :D
<holstein> if it work... you'll know that you need to remove the /config
<holstein> if not.. i have other suggestions
<holstein> pinqvin: you'll need to participate though
<holstein> pinqvin: what las is suggesting is easy.. i would do that first
<len-dt> holstein, I am realizing most of us don't have blue tooth HW. And in looking through some of the new HW out there (laptops etc.), there doesn't seem to be very many that come with blue tooth either. I suspect that is why "nobody is having problems" with it.
<len-dt> holstein, I don't think it gets tested very much.
<acmeinc> len, i'm installing xubuntu tonight to see if the problem is studio specific.  I have my old install, so I could compare some packages there if needbe.
<len-dt> acmeinc, sounds good. I checked all the machines here (4 of them) and none of them have BT. If one did, I have two phones I could use for testing.
<len-dt> acmeinc, are there (cheap) usb BT tx out there?
<holstein> len-dt: it doesn in main ubuntu though
<holstein> AFAIK... thats why i was suggesting seeing how the experience is there
<acmeinc> i got a bt dongle at the local goodwill for like $5
<holstein> the only BT hardware i had was plug and play in ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> i dont think maby xubuntu users have it
<len-dt> holstein, Like I said, it doesn't seem to be something many systems come with. Same with FW. Even usb3 is just starting to show up.
<holstein> for me, on that hardware back then.. i had the main ubuntu, and it "just worked".. with xubuntu, it didnt
<holstein> not that xubuntu doesnt support it, it was more that i didnt know how to get BT support in xfce
<len-dt> holstein, Good to know.
<holstein> but, some of that work had been done in main ubuntu
<holstein> or, thta was my take on it
<len-dt> holstein, most of the BT stuff should be CLI or kernel and auto. the GUI part should only be a small part. So It surprises me it can't be made to work.
<holstein> len-dt: oh, im sure it can
<holstein> i just didnt bother back then
<holstein> not that that research would be relavant now
<holstein> and i dont have the hardware anymore to test further
<holstein> i mean, its all ubuntu... it'll work, its just a matter of following that wiki i think, and making sure the kernel supports the hardware
<acmeinc> under Xubuntu 10.04, i had to write a pseudo daemon script to constantly look for my blue tooth devices.  One of the main reasons I went to 11.04 is because it was natively supported to look for previously pair devices as a real daemon.
<acmeinc> 11.04 studio that is
<len-dt> Even new dongles are cheap $13 (can) to $25
<len-dt> US does have bluez installed. Upstart has a bluetooth.conf to look at... So the daemon should start.
<holstein> should...
<holstein> though, i would argue it shouldnt in US
<len-dt> holstein, no comment ;-)  I would say the same about PA-jack.
<holstein> sure... me too ;)
<len-dt> I added a "record" button to my workflow app. It stops the pa-jack bridge and other things (when I get that far)
<holstein> im hoping its easy to just rip out
<holstein> i *hate* when things get tied to the meta package
<holstein> you want to pull a little something out, and the whole thing want to be removed :/
<len-dt> Go to the PA config and coment out or forbid the modules to load.
<holstein> yeah, that'll do it
<holstein> in going to try it all first
<len-dt> It is easier to leave it in and disable. that way upgrades still work.
<holstein> if it works... ill leave it
<holstein> it'll help me support
<len-dt> PA-jack is fine at -p 1024... as latency goes down the cpu use goes up. By -p 32 jack on its own is 12% and with the bridge it is 33%
<len-dt> Just idling with no audio.
<holstein> interesting
<len-dt> My HW is older...
<len-dt> holstein, I have a one line command to disable PA-jack bridging... includes pactl (twice) and grep and sed...
<holstein> len-dt: we'll have to get that in the forums
<holstein> on a wiki...
<holstein> not sure when i'll take the time to upgrade the studio box
<len-dt> I did my netbook yesterday, Still adding the normal software I like :-) I'm running one of the prereleases on this one, but will reinstall soon
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-28
<radio> I need jack-sink and jack source for using skype in idjc but in 11.10 it was working but now it collapse in ubuntustudio :| the pulse try to establisch the sound server but it fails
<radio> i realy need it for my internetradiostation
<radio> someone knows about howto enable jack-sinc and jack-source the pulse is trying to establish but failed please a litle help would be welcome?
<len-dt> radio, I have not had any problem with the PA-jack bridge... should you actually read this.
<studio-user276> Hello Friends of the Future
<studio-user199> exit
<studio-user199> quit
<Kehvan> installing on an old IntelliStation Z Pro... going smoothly
<zth> is there a way to netinstall ubustudio, or perhaps via a 1gb usb-stick?
<Len-nb> hmm gone... need 2GB usb stick.
<Len-nb> Or, install xubuntu and drop the ubuntustudio metas on top.
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-29
<e64i> Hi, I have a fresh install of ubuntu studio but the fonts are somewhat pretty hard read, how can I change that? I try with other fonts but is still http://imgur.com/DJNVp
<acmeinc> I'm curious, it all seems pretty clear to me.  Where is it?
<e64i> acmeinc: if you see closely, http://i.imgur.com/CEgrW.png , you will see that the w in " Where is it?" is not black but a combination of black, red and green o.0
<e64i> and that happens with many letters and some strange visual effects.
<acmeinc> oh yea, weird...did you install restricted drivers?  there are the anti-aliasing settings under the xfce menu as well which you mess with.
<e64i> acmeinc: I disabled the anti-aliasing and now it's good, thanks :D
<acmeinc> good stuff
<sirriffsalot__> Is there any software for ubuntu users that adequately lowers the pitch of the guitar signals coming in?
<len-dt> sirriffsalot__, I am not sure what you mean. I know there is an effect that lowers the tone by an octave... with one of its effects. I can't remember if it is guitarix or rakarrack
<sirriffsalot__> len-dt: well just lowering the octave won't help... Lately I
<sirriffsalot__> Ups
<sirriffsalot__> Lately I'm practicing three to four different band's songs which all tune their guitars differently...
<sirriffsalot__> Would be real handy to have one of these software functionalities so that I don't wear the strings and guitar out as quick...
<len-dt> sirriffsalot__, So you mean by a semitone or so. like auto tune for voice.
<len-dt> And you wish it to be real time?
<sirriffsalot__> len-dt: anything that adequately tunes a guitar tuned in C to B, D and E
<sirriffsalot__> len-dt: would be nice yea
<sirriffsalot__> Or more appropriately just lowers the pitch by so and so many standard bars/levels
<len-dt> sirriffsalot__, Honestly, I am not sure.  I know there are effects that can play with the pitch in with jackrack, but I have not played with them. It is much easier to transpose on the fly with a bass.
<len-dt> I show about 5 pitch shifters that come with ubuntustudio. They show up in jackrack so they would be LV2 effects
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-22
<SunStar> battery tray notification states battery is @ 27%, charge level indicator LED states battery is fully charged. 20 minutes later tray still states 27% (64bit 13.04 beta 2)
<d3n4riu5> ola
<SunStar> hello
<scarecrow_> how do you adjust swappiness in studio? i checked /etc/sysctl.conf,  but that was just networking stuff
<cfhowlett> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<scarecrow_> but if i wanted to adjust swapiness how would i do that?
<DarkEra> scarecrow_, you want to reduce the swap tendency?
<scarecrow_> yes
<DarkEra> gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<aelfric> hello @ all
<cfhowlett> aelfric, greetings
<aelfric> ubuntu studio 13.04 is amazing
<scarecrow_> yes it is
<DarkEra> scarecrow_, at the very end of the file you add # Reduce the swap tendency
<cfhowlett> :)
<DarkEra> and below that line you add vm.swappiness=10
<DarkEra> or whatever value you want to give it
<aelfric> i have look for many distros but i see Ubuntu studio is the best for me
<DarkEra> save the file and reboot
<DarkEra> aelfric, hi and welcome :)
<aelfric> hi Dark Era
<aelfric> but can me one of you help withe the Nvidia-304 driver ???
<DarkEra> i don't know if i can but what is the problem?
<scarecrow_> nope it was in /etc/sysctl.d/50-ubuntustudio.conf
<aelfric> i aktivate the driver about the option in the software source dialog but when i reboot i have 640x480 resolution
<DarkEra> remove it again, reboot and try it through the terminal aelfric  by doing: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<DarkEra> that worked for me before
<aelfric>  i make it but same problem....my grafik card are a Geforce GT 8600M
<DarkEra> hmmm....
<aelfric> same problemafter nvidia-xconfigure
<aelfric> sorry but my english is a little bit rosty
<DarkEra> kinda stuck on that, maybe it's better to switch back to the Nouveau driver for now aelfric
<aelfric> i have it current
<aelfric> best results vor my
<aelfric> me
<scarecrow_> no sound in 13.04 intel 82801CA/CAM AC'97 installed
<cfhowlett> !raring|scarecrow_,
<ubottu> scarecrow_,: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<SonikkuAmerica> Brasero doesn't do that?
<sirriffsalot> SonikkuAmerica: trying now hehe
<Len-nb> sirriffsalot, cdrdao
<sirriffsalot> Len-nb: command-line only?:/
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-23
<min|dvir|us> Hey. I can't for the life of me figure out what's going on.
<min|dvir|us> I have system/capture_1 and _2 connected to system/playback_1 and _2 respectively and I can hear it.
<min|dvir|us> But plugging capture_1 and _2 into guitarix does nothing. Guitarix recognizes no input.
<zequence> min|dvir|us: Guitarix has two modules. The pre amp, and the amp. Sure you're connecting to the right module?
<min|dvir|us> Yep. I solved my problem BTW.
<min|dvir|us> Crazy problem.
<min|dvir|us> The line in is stereo, but my guitar is mono.
<min|dvir|us> The two signals were canceling out, making silence.
<min|dvir|us> Each signal worked fine in independence.
<holstein> min|dvir|us: thats how it should be
<holstein> you can think of the card as having 2 channels, not necessarily being stereo
<holstein> right and left are just what the 2 channels are typically assigned to
<min|dvir|us> holstein: clearly that's how it should be, because that's how it is. :P
<holstein> you could just as easily have 2 guitars or guitar and voice going through the 2 channels
<holstein> internal cards like that are not intended for creating content anyways
<min|dvir|us> Why do you think I'm on an internal card?
<holstein> i only say this to emphasize that you never had a problem
<zequence> Well, there was a phase cancellation problem
<zequence> But, I wonder how that came about
<zequence> min|dvir|us: You were the one who had a Pod XT, right?
<min|dvir|us> Nah.
<min|dvir|us> I'm wiring directly into my sound card.
<zequence> oh, must have mixed you up with someone else then
<holstein> i see folks who take an mp3 player, and go from a 1/4" balanced jack to a mono input on a guitar amp ...you kind of have the opposite going on
<min|dvir|us> I have my guitar connected to a 1/4" mono cable, which is connected to a stereo 1/4"-3.5mm converter, which is connected to my line in.
<holstein> at least its something easy to deal with
<holstein> min|dvir|us: when i used to use that setup, i had a little cheap-o beringer mixer
<min|dvir|us> Why?
<holstein> i had the stereo outs of the cheap mixer routed to the card properly
<min|dvir|us> Oh, for stereo?
<holstein> then, i could plug into the mixer and pan, and isolate the inputs
<holstein> also, i had preamps onboard that were not awful
<min|dvir|us> I'd rather do that in software.
<holstein> min|dvir|us: you cant
<holstein> min|dvir|us: you have inproper equipment getting into the machine
<min|dvir|us> Doing a proper job. :)
<holstein> improper
<holstein> min|dvir|us: enjoy then
<min|dvir|us> I just wish I could find some djenty guitarix presets.
<holstein> otherwise, id be happy to talk to you about how with $40 or so US, you could drastically inprove your signal path
<min|dvir|us> I don't see what's wrong with it.
<holstein> coll
<holstein> cool*
<holstein> as i said, enjoy!
<min|dvir|us> That's a question. What's wrong with it?
<zequence> min|dvir|us: You're splitting up a mono signal into two, which means you add a lot of noise to it. You'd benefit from using a mixer
<holstein> if you feel there is anything "wrong" with it later, i'll be glad to discuss
<min|dvir|us> zequence: how does that add noise?
<holstein> min|dvir|us: if you get a chance, think about what a studio would do
<holstein> min|dvir|us: they would *never* take a line in like that... nor be using a connection like you are
<zequence> min|dvir|us: Each signal is lowered, and that means you have to raise gain. That also raises noise
<min|dvir|us> I see, that's a great point.
<holstein> adding a cheap mixer is a way to really raise the quality for not a lot of $$
<min|dvir|us> Maybe if my 1/4"-3.5mm converter was mono.
<holstein> in a studio, they might be using a DI box to a preamp.. though, they would ideally be putting a mic on a cabinet
<holstein> im not suggesting you have to have a $4000 mic on a $2000 amp.. but, emulating the signal path to your machine can really improve things
<DarkEra> http://mathiusquest.blogspot.be/2013/04/distro-change-testing-and-more.html
<smartboyhw> DarkEra: What's that?
<DarkEra> my blog
<DarkEra> :)
<smartboyhw> DarkEra: \o/
<smartboyhw> zequence: ^
<DarkEra> oops, i forgot to add a screenshot of 12.04
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> DarkEra: You do realize this is the support channel? ;P
<DarkEra> oh you tease xD
<DarkEra> brb, need to make and upload a screenie of 12.04
<shewardnadse_> hi folks
<MaynardWaters> http://pastebin.com/reMajqcp
<MaynardWaters> anyone interested in helping me out with a video driver issue?
<zequence> MaynardWaters: AFAIK, xorg on 12.10 is not supported by AMD proprietary drivers
<zequence> So, installing them won't work. This was the case before anyway
<zequence> If you want proprietary drivers, I recommend 12.04
<MaynardWaters> im on 12.04
<MaynardWaters> im on vinilla ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<MaynardWaters> snap im wrong, you are right this is 12.10
<MaynardWaters> blash
<zequence> I did forget that kernel 3.5 is backported to 12.10
<MaynardWaters> ?
<MaynardWaters> so are you saying that it wouldnt be useful for me to try 12.04 LTS?
<zequence> That is why I assumed you were on 12.10
<zequence> No, the kernel is not a problem. Just xorg
<MaynardWaters> well you were right.
<DarkEra> well, he is on 12.10 :)
<MaynardWaters> do you know a simple way to roll back to an old xorg release?
<zequence> Might be difficult. I haven't done a lot of wizardry between releases, and I've almost never went backwards. Only added packages from newer releases, which is common to do in Debian, when you want to try stuff from Experimental, etc
<MaynardWaters> k
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-24
<steeve_> Hell
<steeve_> Hi
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-25
<studio_> test
<studio_> too silent
<cfhowlett> studio_, works
<studio_> oh
<studio_> i heard ardour has opened the video timeline feature is it available on ustudio raring?
<cfhowlett> I don't know .. but ARDOUR for video timeline?  news to me ...
<studio_> aw it's ardour 3.1
<studio_> and i have ardour 2.8.14 on raring
<studio_> http://gareus.org/wiki/a3video_manual heres what i am waiting for
<studio-user460> alguien en Español?
<studio-user460> Existe algún manual de las aplicaciones que trae Ubuntu studio para poder trabajar con ellas a nivel medio-avanzado?
<smartboyhw> !es | studio-user460
<ubottu> studio-user460: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user460> ok, muchas gracias!!!!
<scriptwarlock> anyone using ustudio raring?
<smartboyhw_> scriptwarlock: Hello
<scriptwarlock> aw you again
<smartboyhw_> lol
<scriptwarlock> hahhaa
<scriptwarlock> too silent here
<smartboyhw_> scriptwarlock: People may not be awake
<scriptwarlock> ah right
<cfhowlett> I'm awake, I just won't upgrade until the next LTS
<scriptwarlock> or i might be the only who is brave enough to dive in on raring.
<smartboyhw_> scriptwarlock: My Ubuntu Studio is raring
<scriptwarlock> smartboyhw_, likewise here, using avlinux on my home pc for audio editing but you know the crave of bleeding edge
<cfhowlett> so in 9 months you'll ... ?
<smartboyhw_> cfhowlett: We would have upgraded to 13.10
<smartboyhw_> I might be in 14.04 dev by then
<scriptwarlock> i'm fine with beta
<scriptwarlock> or yeah dev release
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw_, you're just doing it up right, aren't you?  :)
<smartboyhw_> cfhowlett: I'm a tester, and testers run bleeding edge
<scriptwarlock> my only interest on ustudio is ardour qjackctl and some graphic apps
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw_, I actually joined the testing team, but with uncertain downloads and no way to torrent the dev releases, I've not beein active
<smartboyhw_> OK
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw_, maybe when i move to HK ...
<smartboyhw_> cfhowlett: You won't, will you?
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw_, hey, Beijing is OK, but I also want to see HK!
<scriptwarlock> cfhowlett, are you using ubuntustudio?
<cfhowlett> scriptwarlock, indeed
<cfhowlett> scriptwarlock, basic podcasting and video editing.  nothing with jack ...
<scriptwarlock> ah
<mirko_> Hello!
<mirko_> Has been a long time since I am using ubuntu 12.04 with a lowlatency kernel to record a midi drumset, now I want to try ubuntu studio because I experienced many jack XRUNS and I am still not able to solve that problem. Any advice to what should I check to keep XRUN to almost 0 with a buffer size of 128 ? thanks!!
<zequence> mirko_: Did you have xruns using Ubuntu Studio?
<zequence> bah
<alejandro_> hi
<alejandro_> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo Yo
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-26
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | Ubuntu Studio 13.04 and 12.04.2 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download | Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | For general xubuntu help, try #xubuntu | General music  making and studio chatter is allowed
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | Ubuntu Studio 13.04 and 12.04.2 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download | Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | For general xubuntu help, try #xubuntu | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<SonikkuAmerica> Wasn't the !studio roadmap finished eons ago? :)
<holstein> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: is that something in the topic?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh no, not at all. I just remember following Ubuntu Studio's progress during the Raring dev cycle and saw the roadmap was complete.
<SonikkuAmerica> Long before all the other !flavors.
<holstein> i bet smartboy or zequence or len-1304 knocked it out
<SonikkuAmerica> I'd place my bet on zequence. Doesn't he kind of head the !studio project?
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: zequence is the ubuntustudio team lead
<SonikkuAmerica> Thought so.
<SonikkuAmerica> Congratulations for winning the "Fastest Ubuntu Development Team in Existence" award.
<SonikkuAmerica> For Raring.
<holstein> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I use the studio pointer packages on Unity... fun stuff really.
<holstein> studio pointer?
<holstein> you mean, you use the studio meta packages on main ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah. I call them pointers. (They "point" to the other packages.)
<SonikkuAmerica> I think it's an old Solaris term. (OpenSolaris 2009.06 was my first taste of UNIX.(
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: cool... should work welll with any of the variants
<SonikkuAmerica> Unity is (almost) seamless. And especially with the Qt programs, as Unity Next will be written in Qt.
<holstein> its probably where we are headed
<SonikkuAmerica> Unity Next?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or just Qt in general?
<holstein> just QT in general
<holstein> not sure what ubuntustudio will do
<SonikkuAmerica> They've still got their bottoms planted in the "archaic, detoriorating chairs" of GTK+
<SonikkuAmerica> *deteriorating
<holstein> well, it wasnt "deteriorating" when we went with XFCE
<SonikkuAmerica> Well... to me it seems like GTK+ design is like playing a pipe organ...
<SonikkuAmerica> Becoming somewhat of a lost art.
<SonikkuAmerica> Not to mention the X.org X server...
<holstein> sure, but back when we switched, it was the thing to do.. for short term longevity.. if there is such a thing
<SonikkuAmerica> More like a sanity measure... although I liked Natty's Unity.
<holstein> unity was new.. gnome3 was new... gnome2 was gone.. LXDE was just too different and sparse... KDE too heavy
<SonikkuAmerica> e17?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or e16 back then?
<holstein> e17 wasnt "out" yet
<holstein> though, i think it was too "different"
<holstein> we went XFCE because it really seemed most like the old gnome2
<SonikkuAmerica> I think it plops on top of X nicely myself, and it's getting ported to Wayland, but... yeah, I have to agree, although you might consider MATE.
<holstein> mate was new too
<SonikkuAmerica> It's the GNOME 2 fork though...
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but, it was new, and buggy.. and bad back then
<holstein> it wasnt available to us either
<holstein> it has to be in the main ubuntu repos for us to use it.. and mate wasnt there, and still isnt AFAIK
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope...
<SonikkuAmerica> Shame it snot
<SonikkuAmerica> *shame it snot
<SonikkuAmerica> **SHAME IT'S NOT (ugh)
<holstein> eh... XFCE fits the bill, mostly
<holstein> its very gnome2 like
<Unit193> Heh, that's what people say, but I hated Gnome2 but Xfce is awesome.
<holstein> Unit193: there were some little things about gnome2 that were annoying for sure
<holstein> i dont think i really "liked" it either.. but i used it, and got used to it
<SunStar> gnome was never that great
<wip> congrats on 13.04!
<wip> will install (fresh) this week-end
<smartboyhw_> wip: :)
<cfhowlett> enjoy.
<wip> until then i am streaming binaural beats (gnaural / pd gem) with u-s 12.04: http://www.justin.tv/11h11
<wip> (and gstreamer)
<cfhowlett> wip, dammit.  made me go look
<wip> cleaner interface is here: http://www.workinprogress.ca/epd/
<wip> will eventually node.js it to control audio / video
<wip> watch out, i will control your brain and you will send me all your money at the end of the session
<wip> it was a joke eh, i don't want your money
<zequence> wip: You can always send the money to me :P
<smartboyhw_> lol
<wip> will do, just need to fine tuned the frequencies
<zequence> muhahahaa :D
<wip> i am sure people are working on it, but the homepage of u-s is still pointing to beta: Try our latest Beta: Ubuntu Studio 13.04 Beta 2
<DarkEra> zequence, ^
<zequence> wip: What do you mean?
<zequence> Ah, right. The front tab
<wip> yes
<zequence> I'll change it right away
<holstein> http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ looks correct though
<wip> yes
<zequence> I changed the download page right after release, but I forgot about the front tab
<zequence> Ok. That should work
<holstein> looks good
<iu5wtrt6y> someone experienced on focusrite? .... this case pro 10 I/O...?....
<zequence> iu5wtrt6y: I have sapphire pro 40. What kind of problem are you having?
<iu5wtrt6y> I can make it work. I have ffado, jack, and ardour (from official with plugins and so...).
<iu5wtrt6y> I can rec with the normal instalation of ardour... without plugins, but not with the "big one"
<zequence> iu5wtrt6y: "big one"?
<iu5wtrt6y> i mean the instalation from the official ardour site, with the pre-instalation of plugins, actualization...
<zequence> iu5wtrt6y: I don't think Ardour from the ardour site contains any plugins. Those should be the same
<zequence> iu5wtrt6y: But, if you're having problems recording with the official version of Ardour (the one from their site), then I recommend asking about it on #ardour
<zequence> iu5wtrt6y: Just to be totally clear. Jack is working all the time, right?
<iu5wtrt6y> yes, but don't show correc tly the names of devices. I tried choosing hw1 (shown in terminal as the focusrite) and ardour don't start up
<holstein> iu5wtrt6y: i wouldnt trust those labels
<holstein> just test, and discover what is what...
<iu5wtrt6y> sorry...fw1, with driver firewire
<iu5wtrt6y> -/dev/fw1
<holstein> iu5wtrt6y: you have to keep in mind what is happening there.. a driver that is *not* made by the manufacturer (or supported in any way) is doing what it can to provide you with support
<holstein> iu5wtrt6y: when i use my firepod, i have only that device plugged in via firewire
<zequence> iu5wtrt6y: Don't you use any jack control application, such as qjackctl?
<holstein> i just select the firewire driver in qjackctl
<zequence> iu5wtrt6y: It is best to start jack with a jack control application, like qjackct first. Then, start Ardour
<zequence> iu5wtrt6y: If you are not able to start jack with ardour directly, that may be something worth mentioning on #ardour
<zequence> iu5wtrt6y: But, if the issue is with a jack control application, and you are using only Ubuntu Studio (not additional PPAs), then we will gladly help
<iu5wtrt6y> i understand, and i'm trying to solve all of this for many time, leave pro-tools, and work only with freesoft. Yes I use Qjackctl (even knowing is jackd who works there), but maybe the issue is on the instalation of ardour... Anyway, i have to leave. Being here just for try. Thanks a lot from Galicia. ;--)
<zequence> iu5wtrt6y: Do come back again :)
<iu5wtrt6y> ok ;-)
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-27
<Guest6760> Can someone help me with Pure Data? Everytime I open a patch, I get logged out (to the login screen). I'm running 13.04, 32-bit.
<bim> Hi, will regular updates get me up to speed with 12.04.2 if my installation was 12.04 ?
<cfhowlett> bim, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bim> cfhowlett: that will get me to 12.04.2 ?
<bim> I'm not very experienced, so I was also wondering would it be best to stick with the lts or upgrade to 13.04 ?...thanks
<holstein> bim: automatically
<holstein> bim: you will be upgraded automatically by those commands to the latest 12.04
<holstein> bim: "best" is a matter of opinion
<bim> ok..thanks
<bim> what about 13.04 , should I pass on it ?
<cfhowlett> bim, yes that would upgrade you to the latest 12.04
<cfhowlett> bim, also, my recommendation is to go with LTS only unless you truly need the the latest/greatest/shiniest stuff.  YMMV
<holstein> my production rig is on 12.04, but more because i just dont want to mess with it
<cfhowlett> bim, 13.04 is not LTS and will be supported for only 9 months ...
<holstein> bim: is 13.04 stable? sure.. do you want it? dont know
<cfhowlett> holstein, 100% agree
<cfhowlett> bim, do you want to make art or muck around with install/config every 9 months.  Choose
<bim> I like the idea of lts ...and I am not a cutting edge kinda guy ...
<holstein> i dont even upgrade my production machine that often
<holstein> i need it to work...
<holstein> bim: you can always load up ubuntustudio 13.04 live and see
<bim> I just wish I could get ubuntustudio to work on my not really that old laptop
<cfhowlett> bim, 12.04 then.
<holstein> try it..
<holstein> bim: whats the issue?
<bim> I did....no luck...the new ubuntu desktop wont either
<bim> It wont boot up
<holstein> bim: what luck?
<holstein> bim: tell be *exactly* what is going on?
<bim> I installed wheezy netinstall and tango studio repos on my laptop....works fats
<holstein> what fails? how? when?
<holstein> bim: so, wheezy works? and tango? but not ubuntu?
<bim> yes
<bim> wheezy with mate even
<holstein> bim: mate has *nothing* to do with it
<holstein> bim: what do i think it is? kernel related..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ^^ i bet you are getting that.. and could get arond it and install a graphics driver you need
<bim> intel gdm850
<holstein> would i ? not if tango is working... but you can pop a live CD in and do a nomodeset and see
<bim> Ok..I'll dwnload the new studio and try
<bim> how do yoy do a nomodeset..at waht point in the boot process ?
<bim> holstein ?
<holstein> bim: i tap shift, after the bios.. then, from that screen, down at the bottom.. F6
<bim> hmm sounds like it will be different on every brand of laptop...I have a dell inspiron 1150....9 years old
<holstein> ?
<holstein> *after* the bios
<bim> shift and F6 ok...
<holstein> the screen you are looking for hides
<holstein> shift makes it show
<bim> ahhh...the old hidden screen trick....
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<bim> you think it may work with the ubuntustudio 12.04 ?
<holstein> bim: i would have to be in front of it, but yes
<bim> btw xubuntu 13.04 boots bout ubuntu 13.04 doesnt
<bim> so the kernels are different ?
<holstein> bim: look and see, but yes
<holstein> bim: xubuntu 13.04 has the same kernel as ubuntu 13.04 though
<holstein> bim: the difference there? i think its 3d graphics related or a bad iso/disc/optical drive
<bim> ok......so why would the one boot and not the other ?....gnome 3 needs the 3d out of the box then ?
<holstein> bim: ubuntu doesnt have gnome3
<bim> there is a new one with gnome
<holstein> bim: you said ubuntu doesnt work.. thats unity.. unity has either 3d or some newish pass through
<holstein> bim: ubuntu nor xubuntu have gnome
<holstein> bim: is it 3d? i dont know, but nomodeset is another test you can try
<bim> Thats great ...I'll try that
<holstein> i'll tell you what its not.. its not "ubuntu wont work on my machine".. it'll just be a matter of sorting out what you need
<holstein> you can always use a custom xorg.conf with a vesa driver or some other hacks
<holstein> unity or gnome3 requiring 3d can be a deal-breaker though
<bim> I just recall fall back being the only option
<bim> on an earlier ubuntu, maybe 12
<holstein> there is no "fallback".. not for unity.. not anymore
<holstein> no unity 2d
<holstein> just the tricky passthrough thing that i dont quite understand, or care about using, since im not interested in unity or gnome3
<bim> I just assumed that since studio was built on xfce that I would have no problem as all xfce distros boot on my laptop
<bim> all that I have tried....
<bim> i have 12.10 installed...looks like I need to upgrade to 12.04 after all
<bim> i thought I had the .04...
<Baker> Hey I've got a question, if anyone could answer
<holstein> ask, and we'll see
<Baker> I accidentally deleted the volume icon in the top toolbar. When I tried to add another, it doesn't function the same. The old volume icon would show me my volume and a shortcut to the default music player. Now when I click it, it displays the mixer.
<holstein> Baker: you can always look in a new user account or in the live CD for what use to be there
<Baker> I tried to do that with a guest account, to view the properties, but it wouldn't let me view the properties.
<holstein> Baker: what would you like to do?
<Baker> I'd like to restore the volume icon to its previous function
<Baker> Of showing my volume and the widget for my music player.
<Baker> Is anyone able to help me?
<holstein> Baker: you can start removing things from your home...
<holstein> Baker: yes.. i can
<holstein> Baker: http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<Baker> I'm currently trying this
<Ken_> Hi
<Baker> holstein: That fixed it. You've been a great help.
<holstein> Baker: cheers
<Baker> Thank you very much
<Guest64193> does anyone here use Ubuntu Studio to do simple multi-track recordings?
<Guest64193> i have a couple of questions
<Baker> I've started doing that
<Baker> Very recently though.
<Guest64193> It's ok....I have questions about setups
<holstein> i do analog tracking.. usually no more than 8 at time
<Baker> I've really only used Ardour and Audacity here.
<Guest64193> for the audio interface....like a Tascam 144 or something.....they don't have Linux drivers....so would Ubuntu Studio recognize the USB interface?
<holstein> i have a 144
<holstein> it was a pain to get it working...
<holstein> needed a custom jackd line.. and so far, i havent had it working since 12.04
<holstein> but, its not worth the hassle really
<holstein> i would just fire up an ubuntustudio live CD on whatever internal card you have and get used to using JACK
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<Guest64193> oh....so is there a list of compatible USB interfaces somewhere that tells me would work well with Linux?
<holstein> then, you can decide what you want to buy
<holstein> Guest64193: sure. the alsa matrix, but i personaly dont like USB hardware
<holstein> and, i dont trust "lists".. i go get the thing, and plug it in and test it.. and save my reciepts
<holstein> a kernel upgrade and literally make or break support
<Guest64193> so how do you get the audio into the computer if you don't use an USB interface?
<holstein> Guest64193: you can generate audio in the box to "test" and "learn" with
<holstein> i use firewire.. but i have a few USB interfaces i use as well
<holstein> a lexixon omega that is "plug and play"
<Guest64193> so for now....it seems audio recording is still easier to setup on a Windows machine?  (Don't flame me!  :) )
<holstein> nah.. i dont care
<holstein> use what you want
<holstein> i was using cubase on XP for years.. and i switched to linux. it wasnt easy, but it was worth it for me
<holstein> should you switch? i literally dont know
<Guest64193> I am still using my BOSS BR-600! haha
<holstein> but, dont expect anyne to be able to hand it to you..
<Baker> I use cubase on windows 7 alongside Ardour on ubuntu studio
<holstein> there is no "linux" making sure you get drivers for you devices
<holstein> i felt like someone dropped a brand new studio in my lap, but it took time
<Baker> The transition is still pretty rough on me
<holstein> i didnt go all linux all at once either.. i used linux on a laptop for daily things... email etc
<holstein> then, i slowly migrated the studio
<Guest64193> yeah that's what i am using Linux for now.....just learning it
<holstein> but, i do actually make $$ with it, so i had to stay production ready through the process
<Baker> Yeah, my laptop is mainly my linux machine. My PC is windows 7, but it's really only for gaming
<Guest64193> yeah, if it's a business then stick with what works and stable....
<holstein> yup... and im over trying to keep up with windows
<holstein> ardour is the tool i choose to use, and it works great for me
<holstein> its really whatever you get used to
<Baker> Ardour is very similar to Cubase in many respects
<holstein> not similar enough
<holstein> also, my plugins wouldnt work
<holstein> but, i found ones i like better
<Baker> I'd really like to fully transition to Ardour for my recording.
<holstein> go for it.. i did.. its great :)
<Baker> I dig the open source attitude, and I don't want to have to shell out another $500 for the best features, every couple of years.
<holstein> eh.. i wouldnt mind.. i pay for ardour
<holstein> the $ is not the reason im here
<Guest64193> well, this is not just for audio recording i guess....the same for Photoshop
<Guest64193> Office
<Guest64193> etc
<holstein> i spend a lot of time here which is the same as $
<Baker> You pay for ardour?
<holstein> yup.. you can if you want
<Baker> Hmm. I might look into that
<holstein> Guest64193: im not missing anything.. but you might be
<Guest64193> i honestly just wanted to learn Linux.....then i started thinking about what else can i do on my linux laptopo besides web and email
<holstein> libreoffice and google docs does all i need
<Baker> ubuntu studio is so far my favourite distro
<holstein> but, i dont need word
<Baker> Yeah, I actually like Libre better than Microsoft Office
<holstein> i dont need cmyk output, though i hear we have that now
<holstein> i dont do much graphics.. we dont really have a lot of users here that do it
<Baker> I do occasionally
<Guest64193> i use Libreoffice on thw Windows machine
<holstein> but, we have openshot going pretty big now, and lightroom coming
<holstein> darktable is nice
<Baker> It's mainly a tiny hobby that I do when bored
<cfhowlett> openshot is sweet and fun
<holstein> Guest64193: sudo apt-get libreoffice and you'll have that in ubuntu
<Guest64193> i can get MS Office Suite for $10 from work
<smartboyhw> Yep
<Guest64193> but i still didn't buy it
<holstein> Guest64193: i dont want the MS site
<holstein> suite
<holstein> i would pay $10 to keep it off my machine
<Guest64193> haha
<Baker> Hahah
<holstein> not that there is anything wrong with it.. i just dont want it
<Baker> Does Libre come with Studio? I haven't checked yet.
<Baker> I literally just got this OS a day or so ago.
<holstein> Baker: its in the repos.. we have the same repos as ubuntu
<Guest64193> the only time i used my Windows machine since I installed Linux on this laptop 3 weeks ago....was Lightroom 4
<Baker> Should I just do the terminal command?
<holstein> Baker: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get libreoffice
<Baker> I only use Windows for Steam. Because most of my steam games aren't on Linux.
<Guest64193> I wonder what they have on Steam Linux
<Guest64193> probably nothing good
<Baker> They have all of the half life games
<holstein> Guest64193: check out darktable
<Baker> And TF2
<Baker> And a few indie games
<Guest64193> would they have Counter Strike?
<holstein> Guest64193: i bought a few steam games to be "supportive"
<Baker> Of course
<Guest64193> if i paid for CS: GO for Windows...do i still have to pay for the Linux version?
<Guest64193> haha
<Baker> Nope!
<cfhowlett> no
<Guest64193> AWESOME!
<Baker> I play it on both my windows desktop, and my ubuntu laptop. It's awesome.
<holstein> if its available, it'll run win lin or OSX.. or the set top box they might release
<holstein> you dont have to re-purchase anything
<Baker> They actually just did a promotion thing a few weeks ago where if you played TF2 on a linux distro, you got an in game penguin thing.
<Baker> I don't remember the details though, haha.
<Baker> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<Baker> For the curious
<holstein> welcome to the channel folks.. i gotta get horizontal.. check #opensourcemusicians as well.. good night!
<Baker> Thanks for the help! See you later
<manoosh> my ubuntu studio crahed
<cfhowlett> manoosh, details?
<manoosh> i can't see minimise,close options on opening windows
<manoosh> i am using studio 12.10
<manoosh> i cannot maximise any opened window
<manoosh> anybody knows hoe to fix it?
<manoosh> cfhowlett, have you got  any idea?
<cfhowlett> manoosh, I know WHERE it is but not how to fix ... xfce4-panel
<manoosh> thanks
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett: Thank you for extending your membership in ~ubuntustudio-testing
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw, *blush*  why thank you!
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw, since you're here: did I miss it?  I didn't do any testing cuz direct downloads were not working for me, but I didn't see daily build torrents ...
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett: Daily builds are not torrented, and the latest "daily" build is the 13.04 release. Why doesn't the downloads work for you, BTW?
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw, cuz I'm in Beijing and slow internet but dirty signal means cfhowlett is a sad ubuntu
 * cfhowlett looks forward to testing Saucy Salamander
<ZacJ> Hey all.
<smartboyhw> Hello ZacJ
<ZacJ> I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to play my guitar through it.
<ZacJ> I don't have an amp right now, due to financial issues.
<ZacJ> How might I go about this with Audacity?
<ZacJ> >rakarrack hasn't worked for me
<zequence> ZacJ: Audacity is a audio wave editor
<zequence> ZacJ: Are you also wanting to record, or just play guitar?
<ZacJ> Just play :D.
<zequence> ZacJ: There are two applications you can use. rakarrack and guitarix. Both require jack
<ZacJ> I keep having issues with jackd so rakarrack didn't go so well.
<zequence> ZacJ: Which release are you on?
<ZacJ> ^^
<ZacJ> 12.04 I THINK :\
 * ZacJ is really new to Ubuntu, lol...
<zequence> ZacJ: Probably you had another application using your audio device, which stopped jack from being able to grab it
<ZacJ> Hm...  well, I've tried restarting and that didn't fix it.
<zequence> ZacJ: Do this in a terminal, and paste the results to http://paste.ubuntu.com : cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> Then give me the link
<ZacJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608301/
<ZacJ> (thx btw)
<zequence> That's weird. Do you have two builtin audio devices? Is the other HDMI?
<ZacJ> One built in, one is my guitar.
<ZacJ> Honestly not sure which is which.
<ZacJ> Just miniphono.
<zequence> ZacJ: Do this in the terminal, and paste it to me: aplay -l
<zequence> ZacJ: This too: arecord -l
<ZacJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608314/
<zequence> Ok, so what we can see from there is that one of the cards only has output
<zequence> And it's HDMO
<zequence> HDMI
<ZacJ> oh
<zequence> card 0
<zequence> The thing is, each time you boot, the order of those cards may change
<zequence> ZacJ: So, try this in the commandline: jackd -d alsa -d hw:1
<ZacJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608320/
<zequence> ZacJ: that means pulseaudio is using the card
<ZacJ> ;_;
<zequence> ZacJ: Close down anything that is using audio, including web pages with flahs content
<zequence> Also, you con't have realtime privilege, but we'll get to that
<zequence> don't*
<ZacJ> Rhythmbox is still kinda running in the background, it's not playing anything
<zequence> ZacJ: You'll need to close it down
<zequence> Everything that has anything to do with audio
<ZacJ> How from terminal?  Thanks again.
<zequence> ZacJ: Just use the menu - quit
<zequence> ZacJ: also, could you do this and paste the results (if any): cat /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<ZacJ> It still lives when I go to my sound options.
<ZacJ> kk sec
<zequence> Don't use the X button. Use the menu to quit it
<ZacJ> I did :O
<ZacJ> Also, it said the directory didn't exist.
<zequence> ZacJ: Try this: cat /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled
<ZacJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608335/
<zequence> ZacJ: Ok, so here's what you need to do
<ZacJ> O.O
<zequence> First, enable that file: sudo mv /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<zequence> Next time, answer yes to realtime when installing jackd, and that will happen
<zequence> But, that is only half of the realtime puzzle
<ZacJ> Err how do I enable it?
<ZacJ> Lol such a noob.
<zequence> ZacJ: Just use the command I wrote
<zequence> You rename the file to exclude .disabled
<ZacJ> Okay, done :D.
<zequence> ZacJ: The other half is to add yourself to audio group (in that file, you might have noticed @audio - that's the audio group)
<zequence> ZacJ: So: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> ZacJ: Finally, install linux-lowlatency: sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<zequence> Reboot. Make sure you boot to linux-lowlatency
<ZacJ> Okay :D.
<ZacJ> Getting it.
<zequence> ZacJ: When you've rebooted, make sure you know which device is which
<ZacJ> How might I make sure I boot to LLL?
<zequence> ZacJ: If you don't see the Grub menu, push Shift during boot
<zequence> Then you just select the latest linux-lowlatency kernel from the list
<ZacJ> kk
<zequence> ZacJ: Once you've rebooted, make sure you know which card is which
<zequence> ZacJ: Easiest is just to do: arecord -l
<zequence> "a" stands for alsa
<zequence> The card that is recordable is your builtin card
<zequence> Or, has inputs
<zequence> ZacJ: Then, when you use whatever tool you use to start jack, like qjackctl, make sure you choose the correct device, before starting jack
<zequence> ZacJ: It was hw:1 this time, but it could be hw:0 next time you reboot
<ZacJ_> Hey
<ZacJ_> My comp's been really screwy with the new OS, IRC froze.
<zequence> 15:17 < zequence> ZacJ: Once you've rebooted, make sure you know which card is which
<zequence> 15:18 < zequence> ZacJ: Easiest is just to do: arecord -l
<zequence> 15:18 < zequence> "a" stands for alsa
<zequence> 15:18 < zequence> The card that is recordable is your builtin card
<zequence> 15:18 < zequence> Or, has inputs
<zequence> 15:18 < zequence> ZacJ: Then, when you use whatever tool you use to start jack, like qjackctl, make sure you choose the correct device, before starting jack
<zequence> 15:19 < zequence> ZacJ: It was hw:1 this time, but it could be hw:0 next time you reboot
<zequence> ZacJ_: To reduce latency, you'll need to lower frames/period
<zequence> ..in qjackctl
<zequence> ZacJ_: Read more here..
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> ZacJ_: Come back if you have problems
<ZacJ_> Thanks man ^_^_^_^_^
<raven> hi
<raven> i am looking for a software mixer using jack to build a full virtual radio-setup. i need dynamics, eqing and aux capability für mix-minus and off air recording - any idea? thanks in advance
<DarkEra> raven, is Mixxx what you're looking for?
<raven> no
<raven> i need a mixing console
<raven> for example 4 skype inputs with 4 mix minus outputs
<holstein> raven: theres jack mixer
<raven> without aux buses
<holstein> raven: what are you asking?
<holstein> you dont want busses?
<raven> i am looking for a software mixer using jack to build a full virtual radio-setup. i need dynamics, eqing and aux capability für mix-minus and off air recording - any idea? thanks in advance
<holstein> just dont add them.. you can add whatever you like in jack mixer and use it as an aux or not
<holstein> raven: i read your post
<holstein> raven: you can use jack mixer
<holstein> you can rout EQ's, volume controls.. whatever you want.. pre or post
<raven> i do not want to plug in the patchbay every time i want to record something  offair for example i want buttons 1-4 for example to assign every channel directly to one aux
<holstein> raven: you can route whatever you like however you want
<raven> yes per patch and not per button
<holstein> raven: ?
<holstein> raven: per jack real or virtual channel/track
<raven> all virtual
<holstein> raven: i dont know what you are refering to as buttons
<holstein> i could take any signal in from my sound card, OR an audio track or effects send, and use jack mixer to control the volume.. i could patch an EQ into that anywhere i want in the signal chain
<raven> sry you ignore my requirements written
<holstein> raven: in what way? specically?
<holstein> i assure you i am no ignoring anything
<holstein> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> raven: i read your post you double posted, and i *have* used jack mixer for that
<raven> bye
<holstein> doing a podcast, it was quite handy.. for the #opensourcemusicians community
<holstein> raven: i *have* done what you are trying to do with the software i suggest
<holstein> raven: there is not "virtual radio mixer".. but you can make one
<holstein> there are session managers to make recalling all of these easier
<Cenbe> How do you install the Nvidia drivers in Studio 13.04?
<smartboyhw> Cenbe, which driver do you want?
<zequence> Cenbe: Check out Software source, there's a tab for drivers there
<zequence> Softare Sources*
<zequence> You can also install from the command line, for instance: sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<Cenbe> OK...
<zequence> There are a few different versions
<zequence> On Ubuntu Studio, the app is called "Software and Updates"
<zequence> In the Settings menu
<Cenbe> OK, do I want 304, 310, or 313? I've got GeForce GT 430.
<Cenbe> Most recent but one, I'd guess.
<zequence> I can't really advice on that
<Cenbe> Installing 310 as we speak.
<Cenbe> And, reboot...
<Cenbe> tee minus three, two, one...
<Baker> Godspeed, Cenbe.
<Cenbe> And, REBOOT! We have reboot of the latest Ubuntu Studio running the Nvidia drivers!
<Cenbe> [the control room erupts in cheers]
<Baker> Yaaay!
<Cenbe> Thank you, gentlemen.
<Baker> We couldn't have done it without you.
<Cenbe> heh
<Cenbe> Nouveau misbehaves on that machine.
<Baker> So I've got a tiny noobish question that relates to Mozilla. I'm new to firefox, so I have absolutely no idea how it works. How do I view the bookmark toolbar?
<Cenbe> View/Toolbars/Bookmarks toolbar (or View/Sidebar/Bookmarks)
<Baker> Wow, that was really simple, haha. Thank you.
<zequence> Baker: You can also just right click on some of the areas in the control area to select/deselect what you want to view
<zequence> Such as the main manu
<zequence> menu*
<zequence> Sorry, the menu bar
<Baker> Yeah, I just found that
<Baker> I've used Chrome for the past year or so, so it's a bit jarring switching to Mozilla
<Baker> But it's been pretty smooth other than that bookmark thing. I dig it.
<zequence> Baker: You can get chromium-browser, if you prefer it
<Baker> Well I made the switch because Chrome and Chromium were prone to crashing a lot on my computer.
<zequence> I'm a hardcore FF guy myself
<Baker> I like FF so far
 * smartboyhw uses FF all day
<smartboyhw> As our class motto says: "IE is the downloader of Firefox or Chrome."
<smartboyhw> zequence, ^ P
<smartboyhw> s/P/;P/
<zequence> smartboyhw: Ah, you mean that funny looking browser you get with WINE?
<Baker> Hahaha, I haven't used IE in years.
<smartboyhw> zequence, what you can run IE in Wine? IE = Internet Explorer
<zequence> I might happen to run IE if I had too much of WINE
<zequence> tedx talk about what tech industry has learned from Torvalds https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XTHdcmjenI
<Cenbe> zequence: thanks, inspiring video
<Baker> Hey, can anyone help me with this? My laptop only has one speaker, but Ubuntu wants to output sound in stereo. So when I listen to music, I only hear half of it. How can I disable stereo sound?
<zequence> Baker: I don't think pulseaudio has a mono config
<zequence> Baker: But, if you use the pulse to jack bridge, you can route both left and right PA outputs to only one of the channels on your card
<Baker> Really? Damn, I was hoping there was a way to change it. I've been screwing around with the sound settings, and I haven't found anything.
<zequence> Baker: Some audio players have mono
<zequence> I think vlc can be run in mono
<Baker> Does Audacious?
<zequence> I don't Audacious very well, but have a look in its settings
<Baker> I does not. Oh well, I'll solve this later. Thanks for the help!
<rgomes> I'm begginner in ubantu studio. I use a M-audio fast track pro but I can't configure it to Jack. How can I do it?
<zequence> rgomes: Have a check here..
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> rgomes: This, specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro#UbuntuStudio.2BAC8-ProAudioIntro.2BAC8-1204.Starting_Jack
<zequence> rgomes: If you have an error, post the error message here, and give us the link http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rgomes> I still having problems with m-audio fast track pro. I can hear sounds on but I can't record. I also can't hear sound on youtube. I really liked Ubunto Studio, but maybe I'll return to previous platform if I could work on it.
<holstein> rgomes: i wouldnt pose it as a threat.. i mean,if you want to bail, bail.. but if you are hearing sounds, then id say its a simple routing issue in JACK
<holstein> rgomes: i usually just route all the inputs to a track in ardour and test that way.. then start manually disconnecting til i see what is what
<holstein> you cant trust any of the labels in alsa or JACK
<rgomes> I really don't want return to my previous platform for any reasons. My time is runnig and I need still working. I hope I can solve these problems.
<rgomes> I opened jack configurantions and clicked fast track there. no results.
<holstein> rgomes: are you using JACK?
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<rgomes> yes
<holstein> rgomes: you are hearing audio through the fast track?
<rgomes> yes. but just in ardour.
<holstein> rgomes: you mean, just ardour playback works?
<rgomes> yes. just ardour playback works.
<holstein> rgomes: playback of what?
<holstein> rgomes: open ardour, and create a track.. click on "connect" in qjackctl and route all the inputs of the sound device on the left to the new track on the right
<rgomes> playback of some audio files I imported.
<holstein> rgomes: tak a screenshot if you need help
<holstein> take*
<holstein> send something you *know* works though an input on the fast track..
<holstein> a guitar into a guitar input
<holstein> a mic in a mic input.. something that you know will send a signal properly
<rgomes> I just did it. no results
<holstein> rgomes: in what way?
<holstein> rgomes: do you hear it in the unit? in the monitoring?
<rgomes> there is signal on fast track. but no signal on ardour.
<holstein> rgomes: take a screenshot of the connect window of jack
<holstein> please
<holstein> imagebin it
<holstein> rgomes: you have the track armed in ardour?
<rgomes> ok. just a minute.
<rgomes> sorry. how can I take screenshot?
<holstein> rgomes: do you have the track armed?
<rgomes> yes
<holstein> rgomes: you need to hit the "record" button on the track for it to show activity.. do you have it armed?
<holstein> i take a screenshot with "printscreen"
<rgomes> I push the record button and nothing happen
<holstein> rgomes: there are *2* record buttons.. you hit the one on the channel to arm the track
<holstein> rgomes: then, you should see the activity monitor moving
<rgomes> I see it moving. but nothing is recorded.
<holstein> rgomes: if its moving, then the signal is getting routed to ardour
<rgomes> sorry I still trying take a screenshot.
<holstein> rgomes: the fast track is working properly at that point, and being routed correctly
<holstein> rgomes: stop with the screenshot please
<rgomes> ok.
<holstein> rgomes: hit the record button at the very top of ardour
<nello> hi, where is hardware drivers?
<holstein> *then* hit the play button to actually begin recording
<holstein> nello: they are mostly in the kernel.. the linux kernel is "modular"
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> ^^ those are common modules that folks need that cannot be included in the ubuntu kernels
<nello> yes broadcom not installed correctly
<nello> thanks a lot
<rgomes> i did it. It starts singn
<holstein> nello: i just do it manually.. check that wiki page and let us know..
<nello> my notebook is an old d531 latitude from dell
<nello> i don't have "System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers"
<nello> in the menu...
<rgomes> one more thing. The Jack on very top of my desktop, near the sounds configurations shows a message: "Jack is stopped".
<holstein> nello: i just do it manually
<holstein> rgomes: then, jack is stopped...
<holstein> rgomes: there is an order.. i open qjackctl, and start JACK.. *then* i open other jack dependant applications
<rgomes> yes and I trayed to unlock it.
<holstein> rgomes: its not "locked".. its stopped
<holstein> rgomes: it can be running in the background, and you can be stuck trying to start it
<holstein> you can use ps aux to find the process and kill it, or kill it manually (or just restart)
<rgomes> this is the message in jackctl
<rgomes> 4:44:58.327 Logging started --- sáb abr 27 14:44:58 2013 ---
<rgomes> 14:44:58.336 Patchbay deactivated.
<rgomes> 14:44:58.337 Statistics reset.
<rgomes> 14:44:58.351 ALSA connection change.
<rgomes> 14:44:58.362 D-BUS: Service is available (org.jackaudio.service aka jackdbus).
<rgomes> 14:44:58.412 JACK connection change.
<rgomes> 14:44:58.427 Client activated.
<rgomes> (qjackctl.real:5194): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<rgomes> (qjackctl.real:5194): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<holstein> !paste | rgomes
<ubottu> rgomes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> rgomes: if JACK is working, then its working
<rgomes> yes. I am sorry. I have to know so much.
<holstein> rgomes: i have to run... try #opensourcemusicians ...i know folks there have that device and ubuntu as well :)
<holstein> rgomes: no worries.. you'll get it sorted
<holstein> i dont think you have any support issues.. just a matter of learning the ropes, so to speak, and getting things configured
<rgomes> thank you so much.
<holstein> anyways, good luck.. i'll check back in later... cheers
<holstein> *any hardware support issues is what i mean.. nothing that cant be "fixed" :)
<sirriffsalot> Is there a way to have several versions of an application installed at the same time? In this case phasex?
<sirriffsalot> My old presets don't work in the new release!
<trgh65765432fdr>  /join ♯ardour
<trgh65765432fdr> ups
<trgh65765432fdr>  /join #ardour
<SonikkuAmerica> You have a sharp key? Jealous!
<zequence> sirriffsalot: You can build one and put it in /usr/local
<zequence> sirriffsalot: /usr/local/bin is looked before /usr/bin, so when you want to run the /usr/bin version, you need to do specify the path
<zequence> /usr/local is quite nice to use for custom builds
<sirriffsalot> zequence: thanks! Would the easiest way be to just tick the "download packages only" and take off from there?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: .deb packages are installers, and include binaries. You can't really use them. You'd have to build from source
<zequence> sirriffsalot: But, you may be able to unpack the debian package, depending on how comlicated the application is, you might be able to run it from wherever
<sirriffsalot> zequence: damn, ok
<zequence> unpack it just like a tar or zip file
<sirriffsalot> zequence: it really is a shame that the phasex presets don't work on later versions, why is this?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I don't know phasex, but I guess the newer version is not backwards compatible
<anb25> Thinking of putting Ubuntu Studio 13.04 on my machine, but trying live CD, I see that it still has Ardour 2.8 - is Ardour 3 in the repositories?
<sirriffsalot> anb25: yep
<sirriffsalot> anb25: the kxstudio one
<zequence> Ardour 3 was just released before the release of 13.04, so it wasn't included
<sirriffsalot> anb25: in case you haven't tried the latest ardour stuff yet, I have still to find myself struggling to open a session.. the worst you can get are crashes, very minor
<zequence> The kxstudio build is based on the package being prepared in Debian experimental
<sirriffsalot> zequence: yeah+
<sirriffsalot> ?*
<anb25> Thanks for the info - I tried a beta of Ardour 3 on AVLinux, but just for a look see.
<sirriffsalot> zequence: debian are working on an ardour 3 build??
<sirriffsalot> zequence: what's taking them so long; kxstudio fellas did it almost immediately
<len-1304> The best way is to download from the ardour site. That way you will have the best support.
<len-1304> We include the latest we have in the repos and try to keep it up to date. But that is foremost for completeness.
<len-1304> anb25, sirriffsalot ^^^
<len-1304> The people at the ardour site and at #ardour tend to only support a version downloaded from their site
<sirriffsalot> I know.. sad
<len-1304> They only have so much time... and really, while I don't like the way they dis anything not their own build, I would prefer they send as much of their available time coding new stuff anyway.
<zequence> sirriffsalot: The package is ready in Debian, but if you haven't heard of release schedules, you probably don't realize why packages aren't released instantly from them being packaged
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Also, there's some effort that goes into packaging, and the reason why kx had it so quickly was because the work was already done in Debian
<zequence> This is true to most kx packages
<sirriffsalot> zequence: Aha
<zequence> They are not original packages done in KX
<zequence> falktx may have tweaked some of them, adding VST support or whatever
<zequence> He stands on someone elses shoulders though
<zequence> Debian first, and then Ubuntu
<sirriffsalot> zequence: But.. if Debian did it first.. where is the debian package? o.O I looked for it a lot
<zequence> sirriffsalot: It's in a git repo
<zequence> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-multimedia/ardour3.git;a=summary
<sirriffsalot> I'll be damned
<zequence> Debian is just moments away from releasing Wheezy, which is Debian 7. Their testing repo is frozen many months back
<zequence> Once Wheezy is released (5th of may, probably), Ardour will soon end up, first in experimental, then sometime in testing
<zequence> The guys who do pretty much all the pro audio packaging in the Debian based world of distributions, Debian, Ubuntu, Mint, KX, etc, are the Debian Multimedia Team
<zequence> So, if you want to thank someone for having lots of audio software on these distros, you should thank them first
<sirriffsalot> I don't want to thank anyone for just that hehe, I thank the whole community
<sirriffsalot> By the way, I tried installing fluxbox as enlightenment was giving me some trouble with a realtime kernel, but when logging in it just stays on a white-ish screen with the mouse moving around.. any ideas?
<sirriffsalot> with the mouse visible and* capable of being moved around
<zequence> I've never really used fluxbox myself
<sirriffsalot> How come?
<zequence> How come you've never been to the moon? I don't know
<sirriffsalot> Cause I can't, hahaha
<sirriffsalot> And furthermore, heights make me uncomfortable
<zequence> Well, I feel quite comfortable with Gnome3, and awesome
<sirriffsalot> And g-forces at that level make me nauseous
<sirriffsalot> Ah yea, I remember you mentioning that.. but really
<sirriffsalot> Gnome has a lot of silly stuff running in the background o.O
<zequence> One of the things that UBuntu Studio will be doing for 13.10 is looking at using multiple DEs. We might be adding support for KDE, Unity and Gnome3
<zequence> Maybe even LXDE
<sirriffsalot> zequence: FANTASTIC :)
<len-1304> sirriffsalot, so does xfce
<sirriffsalot> len-1304: yeah, hence I use neither, hehe
<sirriffsalot> Would trying the 13 beta on a production computer be with it?
<len-1304> sirriffsalot, we are trying to balance desktop usability from what people are used to with trimness.
<len-1304> I might like a really trim DE, but then the terminal gets used more. Some people never use a terminal.
<sirriffsalot> Enlightenment really is great..
<sirriffsalot> I've had little to no problems with it
<sirriffsalot> Highly configurable, for keybinds of all kinds for fast application startups etc
<sirriffsalot> 12 years of work must mean something
<len-1304> We also benefit from having people on both studio and xubuntu teams.
<len-1304> I am sure it does.
<sirriffsalot> Practice-->
<len-1304> Having xubuntu taking care of things that break in the DE frees us from doing that though.
<len-1304> Ok
<aenertia> Hi all, I think I have found a major bug with 13.04, have confirmed it on two seperate platforms. Basically hdmi audio out does not work. I have tried the usual aliasing of the device etc, but no sound. And Pulse refuses to see the card, or even load when manually having the alsa-sink device= option added
<aenertia> aplay shows the devices (nvidia and ati cards repspectively on the two systems I tried) but any output to them results in no sound ( yes I have checked they are unmuted)
<aenertia> can others confirm they have working hdmi out sound?
<aenertia> The receiver is a Yamaha, and works fine when booting from 12.10 or other OS's.
<aenertia> I thought it may have been an issue with the way jack/pa are setup in ubuntu studio but as I said no sound even on the raw alsa device with everything else killed
<zequence> aenertia: Seems like I can confirm that
<aenertia> zequence: damn
<aenertia> zequence: I wonder if it is related to the rt kernel?
<zequence> aenertia: no
<aenertia> are the alsa version the same used in the 13.04 generic kernel or patched?
<zequence> aenertia: And it's not a -rt kernel, it's -lowlatency
<aenertia> sorry
<aenertia> lowlatency
<zequence> The -lowlatency kernel is a copy of generic, with almost no difference to the code
<aenertia> I haven't check to see if bog standard ubuntu13.04 works. I assume it will given that it would be a huge bug if it doesn't
<aenertia> what about alsa?
<zequence> aenertia: It's either alsa or pulseaudio
<zequence> I'm looking at it right now
<aenertia> Yeah I might pull the alsa sources from git and compile see what happens.
<aenertia> I generally don't use pulse myself.
<zequence> pulse sees my card though
<aenertia> Whilst on the topic, have you ever been able to get jack to use an hdmi source?
<zequence> hdmi only has playback, so you need to specify that
<aenertia> I tried adding a bunch of software mixers and pcm device aliases to mine in the hope of using it as a monitor with no luck
<zequence> I don't remember, if I've got it to work before. Not right now anyway
<aenertia> ok will have a look
<aenertia> jack is still very much something i've used only for midi input routing
<rgomes> hi, zequence! its me again. we chat today earlier. I still tryaing to make my m-audio works in ardour.
<zequence> rgomes: If you're able to start jack with it, then it's just a matter of connections and levels
<zequence> Making sure, for instance, that if you have a knob for "monitor/output", that it's not turned the wrong way, etc
<rgomes> I am not sure. fast track is working for playback, but not for record.
<zequence> rgomes: If playback works with jack, then it works
<zequence> rgomes: Could you paste the log from jack, after you started it. Paste it here http://paste.ubuntu.com, and give me the link
<rgomes> one more thing. on sound conficurations, m-audio shows a padlock
<zequence> rgomes: sound configurations? Please make a difference between jack and pulseaudio.
<zequence> rgomes: Did you read through it all?
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> rgomes: Are you using jack with ardour?
<rgomes> yes. with ardour
<zequence> rgomes: Yes, but you are using jack, correct?
<zequence> qjackctl?
<rgomes> well. I don't know about it. probably not. I opened jack audio connection kit and it seems works.
<zequence> aenertia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1170820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1170820 3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [High,Fix committed]
<zequence> rgomes: That's qjackctl
<zequence> rgomes: I asked you for the log after you start jack, but let me give you another one first
<zequence> rgomes: Do this in the commandline: cat ~/.jackdrc
<zequence> paste the results here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rgomes> ok.
<zequence> aenertia: Seems like devs are on it
<rgomes> sorry. I am completely blind on it. where is comand line?
<aenertia> eck
<aenertia> so not just a studio bug
<zequence> aenertia: Ubuntu Studio has nothing custom about either the kernel or the audio system
<zequence> aenertia: There is a very slight chance that you may get problems on -lowlatency that you wouldn't on -generic, but nothing related to audio
<aenertia> ok thanks zequence
<zequence> -lowlatency is just a reconfigured -generic, improved for lower latency
<zequence> rgomes: Oh, sorry. I missed your last comment
<zequence> rgomes: A terminal. Program where you can make console commands
<zequence> rgomes: In Ubuntu Studio, in the menu "Terminal Emulator"
<zequence> I could ask you to do the same thing using file managers, and text editors, etc, but it would just take me much longer to explain
<zequence> Believe it or not, using the terminal is much faster, if you just know the right commands
<zequence> For troubleshooting Linux stuff on IRC, you will use it a lot
<rgomes> ok.
<zequence> So, the command you put in is: cat ~/.jackdrc
<zequence> "cat" is a program that can read a file, and output its contents
<zequence> "~/" is the adress for home of the logged in user
<zequence> ".jackdrc" is the configuration file for jackd
<zequence> You can find it in your home folder, if you enable the file manager to show hidden files, i.e. files beginning with a dot
<zequence> All though, qjackctl is set to start jackdbus by default, when you make settings, and save them, it will save them also in the jackd config file
<zequence> So, I want to see what kind of settings you have done
<zequence> rgomes: Actually, it's just one line, so you can just paste it right here if you want
<rgomes> well, my ubuntu is in portuguese. the message translated is  "bash: jack~/.rdc: fale or directory not found
<zequence> rgomes: You didn't write it correctly
<zequence> rgomes: cat ~/.jackdrc
<rgomes> sorry. i wrote correctly there and rewrote. same message.
<zequence> jack~/.rdc is not a file
<zequence> rgomes: Ok, you know what. I don't think you have started jack with the right device even
<zequence> rgomes: do this in the terminal: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zequence> rgomes: Don't write the command. Copy it, and paste it into the terminal
<zequence> You can paste with Shift+Ctrl+V
<zequence> rgomes: I'm not trying to be rude now, but just asking, do you have dyslexi or something?
<rgomes> ok. done.
<zequence> rgomes: You'll need to give me the link
<rgomes> no. I am just confuse and very very busy
<zequence> rgomes: So, did you paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com? I can't see it if you don't give me the link
<zequence> It's been 40 minutes, and I've still seen zero information about your system
<rgomes> I paste that on ubuntu. but I cant give you the link, couse I trying to creat a count.
<zequence> Ok, I need to go to sleep now. But, maybe someone else can help you
<zequence> rgomes: I do suggest you read about jack though
<zequence> rgomes: Read carefully on how to start jack https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro#UbuntuStudio.2BAC8-ProAudioIntro.2BAC8-1204.Jack_-_The_Pro_Audio_Sound_System
<rgomes> ok. I'm stopping for today. I am tired and I will drive you crazy in few minutes. Sorry.
<rgomes> actually, I read it. I followed all instructions but....
<holstein> rgomes: you dont need an account to paste to ubuntu paste
<zequence> rgomes: It's too bad that using audio on Linux is so technical. It takes a bit of time. I recommend to learn about the details
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> using jack can be.. but you might not need jack
<zequence> The problem is, as soon as you want to produce music, you do need jack
<holstein> i remember just playing around with auacity for a long time in windows before moving on to cubase.. then to linux/JACK
<zequence> You don't buy a fast track pro, and not use jack
<zequence> There's no getting around it. jack is what you use for pro audio
<holstein> i would also just play around with the internal card for a bit with JACK
<zequence> so, you have to learn how to use it
<rgomes> I paste on ubuntu. how can I send you?
<holstein> rgomes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610367/
<rgomes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610372/
<rgomes> thanks, holstein.
<holstein> if it were me, i would unplug the keyrig, and disable the internal sound card.. that should leave you with just the one device
<holstein> rgomes: ^
<rgomes> ok. I will try it.
<holstein> i would try an reduce the variables.. you have lots of unknowns right now.. get rid of as many as possible and take one battle at a time
<rgomes> your are right. my problem is I have many works to do and really dont want to return to previous platform no more. Well, I have to take a time to learn how to work on this platform I choose and want to use forever.
<rgomes> thank you very much holstein. thank you zequence.
<holstein> rgomes: sure... you'll get it :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-28
<vinicius1983rj> hello
<vinicius1983rj> alguem?
<smartboyhw> Hello viniciue1983rj
<smartboyhw> viniciuw1983rj ^
<vinicius1983rj> smartboyhw, good evening
<smartboyhw> vinicius1983rj: Good afternoon
<vinicius1983rj> smartboyhw, I have problems with my soun card
<smartboyhw> !proaudio | vinicius1983rj
<ubottu> vinicius1983rj: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<smartboyhw> vinicius1983rj: Try follow the above guide to setup your sound card first:)
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<connecto> Hi! I have a question. I wanna know if I can upgrade from ubuntu studio 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager
<smartboyhw> !patience | connecto
<ubottu> connecto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<smartboyhw> And please upgrade to 12.10 first
<connecto> Upgrade to 12.10 can be done through the update manager_
<connecto> ?}
<smartboyhw> connecto: Yes
<smartboyhw> …
<Vellda> hello @all
<celesteh> hello, i have a few questions: I installed the beta2 of 13.04. If I am doing regular system updates, does this automatically put me at the release version, or should I re-install?
<smartboyhw_> celesteh: First option is correct:)
<celesteh> thanks! that's a relief
<smartboyhw_> If you keep on updating your systen that's 13.04 release version.
<smartboyhw_> celesteh: :)
<przemek> you`ll be able to update your system
<celesteh> ok, my next question: I have a tablet computer with a touch screen and a stylus.  When I plug it into aprojector and mirror the displays, my screen geometry changes, usually to be less wide, but the geometry for the stylus does not seem to change. Is there a way to get my stylus to recallibrate to match the screen?
<celesteh> Otherwise, the very centre of the screen is perfect, but it gets more and more off as I get to the edges.
<smartboyhw> !stylus
<smartboyhw> Hmm bo
<smartboyhw> no
<celesteh> Hrm. :(  I wish this were just built in. Lenovo should do more ot support linux development for their machines
<smartboyhw> celesteh: You do know Lenovo computers are the worst Linux-compatible ones?
<celesteh> smartboyhw: I didn't know that. :(  I got it because I wanted something a lot more durable than a mac.
<celesteh> ok . . . is there a way to write a script that is called everytime the screen changes geometry?
<len-1304> If you are using ubuntustudio with xfce, there should be more info on #xfce or #xubuntu
<len-1304> I think that is specific to the DE
<len-1304> celesteh, ^^
<celesteh> ah cheers, i'm using gnome
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-21
<Guest77600> hola
<`Fibz> hiya
<delt> hello
<delt> does anyone know if ubuntu studio have the same screen-goes-off-and-cant-turn-back-on-when-closing-the-lid problem as xubuntu?
<delt> s/have/has/
<steve__> How do I get Ubuntu Studio 14.04 to recognize my 1024x768 screen?  It tells me that the display is 640x480.
<steve__> I don't have any opportunity to get the 1024x768 resolution.
<steve__> Btw, I'm using Ubuntu Studio on Virtual Box of Ubuntu 14.04
<tsdcr> hi
<marco> ciao
<Guest49044> Stupid question, I know - but how do I dual boot Ubuntu Studio alongside an already installed Ubuntu?
<delt> Hello
<delt> running 64bit, most of my stuff is working great
<delt> strangely, both jackd and jackdbus are running in this install. In my 32bit install, only "jackdbus auto" was present.
<delt> also, my actual sound card isn't showing up in pavucontrol if it's used by jack :(
<delt> fortunately i kept my 32bit install files, so if any 32bit libs are missing for stuff, i can use them...seems to be working perfectly :D
<delt> does anyone have any idea why my (physical) sound card isn't showing up in pavucontrol?
<delt> it shows up in alsamixer
<delt> (onboard sound card for now)
<OvenWerk1> delt: you should not have both jackd and jackdbus running. What that means is that jackdbus is running but not on and jackd has been turned on by some application wanting to talk to jack and not finding it. Killall -9 jackd and then qjackctl or jack_control can start jackdbus working and pulse will be able to find jack and send sound through it's card.
<OvenWerk1> Or if you don't turn jackdbus on, pulse should at least see the sound device and be able to use it
<delt> OvenWerk1: yeah, i'm trying to figure out where jackd is being started from..
<OvenWerk1> Any app that uses jack as it sound backend will start it if there is no jack running.
<OvenWerk1> but jackd does not play with dbus well and so can't work with pulse
<delt> on my 32bit install it worked with just jackdbus...?
<OvenWerk1> same on 64bit
<delt> yes it did, using the jack sink plugin for pulse
<delt> anyway, it's working fine now, except the actual hardware sound card isn't visible in pavucontrol.
<delt> alsa or pulse programs are outputting to the jack sink which i can see in qjackctl
<delt> and i can see those apps listed in pavucontrol's playback tab, with the meters moving
<delt> in qjackctl i have "enable D-bus interface" ticked on
<OvenWerk1> As soon as jack stops the alsa device will show up in pavucontrol.
<delt> wasn't this way on my other install... i could still adjust the volume on it
<delt> yeah if i kill jack, it appears in pavucontrol
<delt> but even when jack is using it, i can adjust the volume of the hardware in, say, alsamixer
<delt> i'd just like it to also appear in pavucontrol =)
<delt> even when only jackdbus is running and not jackd, i still can't see the sound card in pavucontrol
<delt> jack apps are working fine, and there's no jackd process
<delt> .... missing mixer module perhaps?
<delt> hmm... now there's a 5-10 second delay when i press alt+f2 before the "run program" box appears
<OvenWerk1> I am not the one to ask about that part, qasmixer is my choice
<OvenWerk1> oops I was talking about alsa still
<OvenWerk1> I have all the alsa devices turned off in pulse.
<OvenWerk1> I have not found pulse deals with levels in a way I like anyway.
<OvenWerk1> I have qjackctl set to load on login with jackdbus running and use that for all my sound.
<delt> heh, i uninstalled some unity/ubuntu packages, and the problem solved itself :D
<delt> oh..duh, that's because of the order in which the processes were started :/
<delt> actually when the pavucontrol window pops up i can see my sound card for a split second then it disappears
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-22
<peetbog> hello
<peetbog> any exsperience here setting up ssd drives for studio?
<peetbog> nothing heard, another time then. bye
<coelebs> hello
<coelebs> how i set alsa back on after using jack?
<TerranceWarrior> run pulseaudio?
<TerranceWarrior> <--guessing
<coelebs> let's see if it works
<TerranceWarrior> going to bed
<coelebs> ngite
<TerranceWarrior> nite
<TerranceWarrior> good night my friend
<Caveat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPO81Fz4s2g
<cfhowlett> Caveat state your issue, don't just spam across channels
<holstein> i mean, we try and have a "looser" channel here, but, at least announce what you are linking, Caveat , and why
<Caveat> sorry, amsg displays across multiple networks, i havent adjusted to that
<holstein> Caveat: no worries..
<holstein> Caveat: i figured it was something like that
<Caveat> i was posting a music video to the "gaming" network, not thinking how it would appear to the "linux friends" network
<Caveat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPpDyIJdasg
<Caveat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F8QM3tjkTE
<Caveat> i inted for every person on both networks to see that
<cfhowlett> Caveat please stop posting random vids here
<Caveat> okay
<Caveat> how is it that you are more easily offended than the main ubuntu channel?
<cfhowlett> Caveat do you even read the guidelines for use of this irc?  they apply to all - even you.
<cfhowlett> Caveat however, if you need ubuntu support, please post your questions ...
<Caveat> thanks for your support, i am sorry i wasted space.
<Caveat> this community is small enough, i would say we need to feed every appetitie we find here. but rules are rules.
<cfhowlett> Caveat #ubuntu-offtopic is perfect for off-topic discussions.
<Caveat> good point, thanks.
<tj1> hey all, i am getting frequent lock ups in ubuntustudio when using the nvidia-331 driver, should i file a bug on ubuntustudio's launchpad or the nvidia driver?
<holstein> tj1: ideally, the manufacturer/creator of the code would help
<holstein> tj1: you can look for a bug, and try and get someone to confirm
<holstein> tj1: i would try with the generic kernel and see if the performance isnt "better"
<tj1> holstein: ahh yes, i did not try a different kernel
<rhizotron> Aloha
<holstein> o/
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-23
<Doc__> My monitor died so I hooker up a spare...  Now my resolution is way more than the old LCD can handle.  I am running Ubuntu Studio 13.04.  How can I rest to a lower res or reset back to defaults?
<Doc__> Thanks so much for any help...
<Doc__> btw - I am currently upgrading to 14.04
<OvenWerk1> setting manager -> Display ?
<Doc__> sorry to say I am not sure....  (been a long time since install
<Doc__> upgrade complete
<Doc__> i thought is was lightdm
<stephen_> n00b here, I am trying to record and playback with ardour and jack, I started jack with QjackCtrl but can't seem to start Ardour?
<jws> hey there guys, wondering if someone might have an idea of what my issue could be regarding an audio problem?
<zequence> jws: What kind of problem are you having?
<jws> just did a fresh install of studio 14.04 and have no onboard sound. HDMI audio is showing through both my 270x's, but the sound from my motherboard is not listed anywhere. It's an asrock 990fx extreme3. I've tried installing alsa-oss, arecord -l list no devices, a cat /proc/asound/cards only lists the hdmi (which I tuned off in alsamixer) - and I'm poking around with dmidecode just to see if something is listed there.
<zequence> jws: Sounds like alsa is not recognizing it. I'm pretty sure any configuration or installation is not going to help
<zequence> jws: Report a bug, please. In a terminal: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<jws> I'd just think that the 990fx e3 has been out for quite a while now, seems a fairly distributed board..
<zequence> jws: Most of those boards have standard chips, and you rarely get problems with those
<zequence> jws: Sure you didn't disable it in your computer system settings (BIOS)?
<jws> I turned the setting from auto to enabled - which was someone else's suggestion. but I've tried it both ways
<zequence> jws: Ok. Sounds like it's a bug with ALSA then. Please report a bug, if you haven't.
<jws> I'm wondering if the r9 270's hdmi audio may be conflicting, or if I should just go buy a $20 soundblaster audigy from bestbuy. lol I did report a bug
<jws> hdmi audio works fine, but I really don't feel like having my tv hooked up to my computer just to be able to hear what I'm recording. I do a weekly podcast for vertcoin and it's a bit awkward to switch around. lol
<jws> I'm hesitant to grab a usb sound solution just because I use a lightsnake xlr to usb and I don't want to cause any unknown issues with that.
<zequence> jws: I would install either 13.10 (supported for another 3 months), or 12.04 for production use, if any of those work for you currently.
<zequence> ..and check if the bug got fixed later. 14.04.1 comes out in about 6 months, and could have that bug fixed.
<jws> honestly, I haven't tried the lightsnake cable on this new install of studio 14.04, but it worked excellently on my old install of 14.04. Hmmm.. think an older distribution may have a chance with the onboard audio as well?
<zequence> jws: Ah, so you havent' tried the onboard with any other Linux distro?
<zequence> ..or release?
<zequence> jws: You could try a live image of an older release and give it a shot
<jws> I recently swapped out this motherboard from an asus  m5a78l - that was with my previous install of ubuntu 14.04. Since then no sound. Decided to backup data and do a fresh install then with studio 14.04
<jws> on the asus sound was working flawlessly
<jws> unfortunately the asus only has room for 1 pcie x16 gpu so I upgraded to have the second card
<zequence> Well, different MB all together. Trying an older image is a good way to make sure there isn't a regression in current versions of alsa
<zequence> Find out what chip it is
<zequence> IF it's a known chip, and it doesn't work, then your MB could be faulty
<zequence> Otherwise, perhaps ALSA hasn't started supporting it. And, in that case, you need to turn to them for information and whether you can get it working at all
<jws> true. come to think of it, I don't think I got sound working under windowz either, but I didn't throw much effort at it.
<zequence> I need to get going. Hope you find out what the problem is
<jws> sure.. any recommendations on a pci sound solution? bb has audigy and a few others in stock near me
<jws> thanks for the help
<zequence> jws: I think most cards are ok. I never use that sort of cards for recording though, only listening. For recording I use something that was made for studio recording - sometimes called semi-pro cards, such as m-audio
<zequence> Cheap, but well preforming
<dsockwel1`> I've got a pulseaudio device (a source/sink pair) on a linux machine that I'd like to pipe through jack to a particular port on my 7.1 sound card to interface it via patch cables with a windows machine that is too dumb to do anything but use its onboard sound card, and which will probably stay that way.
<dsockwel1`> Jack/pulseaudio currently know about the sound card on the Linux machine through ALSA
<dsockwel1`> and the one stereo I have set up for system audio through the patch cable works well also.
<dsockwel1`> How can jack/pulseaudio find out about the second audio device on the Linux machine?
<dsockwel1`> If I can manipulate the headset (that's what the second device is) within jack/patchage/qjackctl I can work out the rest, probably, but currently only PulseAudio sees the thing
<dsockwel1`> I seem to understand that JackD needs to have access to the actual hardware, and PulseAudio is only to distribute it to software clients
<dsockwel1`> oh - qjackctl will let me select multiple ALSA (i presume) devices. Is this what I need to be doing?
<dsockwel1`> or else can simple redirection like this be done inside pulse with maybe a loopback module?
<dsockwel1`> i've found http://jackaudio.org/multiple_devices and i suppose i'll just work it out for myself here for anyone who might come back around for the logs
<Jordan_U> How can I properly convert a png to a 16 shades of grey bmp? Alternatively, since this is actually being displayed with a microcontroller (to a 16 shades of yellow OLED display), how can I get the pixel data as a simple array of pixels, 2 pixels per byte, that I can easily loop through in my code?
<zequence> Jordan_U: Not a lot of graphic artist hanging here usually, but you could try somewhere else, like #gimp
<Jordan_U> zequence: Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-24
<Medduu> hello
<Medduu> i need some help pls
<Medduu> can someone explain me how to make a dual boot with win8.1 in uefi?
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Medduu> thx
<roracle> hey guys how long after "copying files" does it actuall start moving on the "installing system" progress bar?
<bongert> heyho
<bongert> Ich habe ein problem mit dem Audiointerface von ESI, die Maya44e. Ich bekomme keinen Ton heraus, trotz inoffiziellen Treiber.
<studio-user370> hi
<tim167> hi, I'm currently using 'regular' ubuntu with 3.11.0-19-generic kernel. can I expect to get better low-latency audio performance with ubuntustudio?
<tim167> right now, I tried all kinds of tweaks, setting limits.conf, running jack with realtime, ...etc, but I get tons of XRUN's and audible sound hickups. the soundcard I use is Echo Indigo IO pcmcia, on a quad core laptop. I would expect this to give decent performance at about 5ms latency, but so far I haven't gotten anything usable below 11miliseconds...
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-25
<undead> h!
<JonaSound> Hello!!! Just joining to say thanks for the distro, just finishing some things here before I turn yhe PC to my nephew... hope he tries Ubuntu Studio and likes it...
<JonaSound> wish I could edit the "indicator plugging"
<JonaSound> it feels to stiff
<JonaSound> can't change anything ...
<Unit193> Indicators causing a problem?  Can you be more precise?  Trusty I presume.
<JonaSound> well... the blue-tooth icon and the envelope are not needed mush, but there is no apparent way to remove them
<JonaSound> besides... I got no blue tooth
<JonaSound> with this tower pc
<Unit193> sudo apt-get purge indicator-messages indicator-bluetooth (and any other bluetooth packages.)
<JonaSound> ... strange
<JonaSound>  need to rip packages out for that... a bit extreme to just hide the icon from the indicator...
<JonaSound> but don't worry...
<JonaSound> am just gona leave it for now...
<Unit193> Because they use upstart for starting up, I'm not sure there's a simple way to disable them.  It's not 'ripping' them out, just removing.
<JonaSound> sure... but it is a bit wrong when almost any of the other window managers or desktop managers allow for trivial things like removing an icon... even more one that has no physical hardware to begin with...
<JonaSound> though... it is the Indicator pluging's detail
<JonaSound> not xfce's
<JonaSound> got to go... thanks for the time anyways!
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-26
<Guest54916> I need help getting my system to function.
<Marlon> Hello everyone. I gave up Windows and got down to work with Ubuntu Studio (I work on audio, mostly). The thing is, when I installed 14.04 I was no longer able to configure Ardour - Jack ir order to record sound. The signal enters Ardour (no specific track, just all of them) and I can't see how it's coming in...
<Marlon> on Ubuntu Studio 13.10, only an armed track would receive the signal...
<Marlon> I figured I could fix it watching Conections in Jack, but I can't...
<Marlon> I'm a begginer, but I want to show my partners that Linux is a professional choice (they're always telling me we should go back to Windows...)
<cfhowlett> Marlon I don't know - ask in #opensourcemusicians
<Marlon> thank you ;)
<antonio_> hi
<chris_> hello
<holstein> o/
<Winko> Hi there, anyone problems, after the upgrade of the 64 bit 13.10 > 14.04, with starting up nekobee? Regards, Winko
<GridCube> !details | Winko
<ubottu> Winko: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Winko> Nekobee won't startup as a single instrument, but it works under Qtractor (macbook 5.1/EFI(refind)/64 bits/upgrade 13.10>14.04).
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-27
<studio> hey guys, have a problem.  Have just installed 14.04.  Was trying to set up flash through synaptic but install froze up.  now when I try to open synaptic I get an error.  says to run "dpkg --configure -a".  I am running that in terminal but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere either.  Any ideas?
<studio> hm
<studio> cut off the first part
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> i use chrome, which has the only recent version of flash provided by adobe
<holstein> you can use the chome pepperflash in chromium
<Unit193> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<studio> I installed flash another way.  But my prob is that I cannot access synaptic
<holstein> studio: ok. install flash the suggested way
<studio> i downloaded flash and followed the readme
<holstein> studio: if you have package issues, you can open a terminal and run..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update and share errors
<holstein> studio: you should insatll flash as i, and the ubuntu community and adobe suggests
<studio> which is how?
<cfhowlett> studio READ the !flash link sent to you earlier
<holstein> studio: please open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and use a pastebin to share the output
<holstein> !paste | studio
<ubottu> studio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<studio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7342106/
<cfhowlett> !aptlock|studio
<ubottu> studio: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<holstein> studio: is another process using it?
<studio> I  don't have any other process using it that I am aware of
<holstein> studio: there is one, however
<studio> how do i find it?
<holstein> studio: could be the crashes synaptic..
<holstein> studio: you can always just reboot, if you cant figure out how to manage processes
<studio> i ran the fuser command and it is asking to kill a process
<studio> do i kill it?
<holstein> studio: you'll need to, to get lock
<holstein> studio: i have no idea what pacakge you tried to install
<holstein> or, how it has broken your system
<studio> downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.350.orig.tar.gz
<holstein> studio: ok.. are you saying you are downloading that?
<holstein> studio: please stop, if you are
<studio> was
<holstein> studio: and run "sudo apt-get update" til you get no error output
<holstein> studio: share errors in pastebin
<studio> running update now
<holstein> studio: run it, and share the errors, so we can fix what you have broken, and get the system stable
<studio> says "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run "sudo dpkg -- configure -a" to correct the problem
<holstein> studio: ok.. have you done that?
<holstein> studio: you can copy paste it in..
<studio> a couple times but that's when the downloading flash from above shows up
<studio> Setting up update-notifier-common (0.154.1) ...
<studio> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.350.orig.tar.g
<holstein> studio: tell me *exactly* how you are installing flash?
<studio> not for certain, now.
<holstein> studio: ?
<holstein> studio: you need to figure it out
<studio> had tried so many ways
<holstein> studio: you have broken your system with one of those ways
<studio> let me see
<holstein> studio: its quite easy following the link above
<holstein> studio: its in the default repos.. or, you just install chrome
<holstein> studio: but, i need to know, if that download is hanging, what you have done
<studio> I have it now installed
<holstein> if you have added a source, or a PPA
<studio> didn't add a source or ppa
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> studio: if you dont know where you got it, you'll have to verify that you trust it or not. and support it
<studio> Downloaded it from adobe
<holstein> studio: did you?
<holstein> studio: you just said you didnt know?
<studio> and placed the files where the readme file said to
<holstein> studio: i would undo that, and do the one that i gave
<holstein> why? because the package manager will update it automatically for security reasons
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ gives what output?
<studio> You have version 11,2,202,350 installed
<holstein> ok. so, if you want the latest, you use chrome or pepperflash in chromium
<holstein> if you want the system to manage the security updates for version 11, you remove what you did and follow..
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<studio> the problem is is that I am locked out of synaptic
<holstein> studio: im not following, friend
<holstein> studio: you click on an icon to launch the synaptic package manager, and you get "locked out" of something?
<studio> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<studio> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<studio> that's what I get when I try to open synaptic
<holstein> studio: correct.. you have broken your system.. we determined that
<studio> so how do I fix?
<holstein> studio: you need to address those issues.. have you tried correcting the problem as instructed?
<studio> I am not following
<studio> how?
<holstein> studio: as instructed from the message you gave
<holstein> dpkg --configure -a
<holstein> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<holstein> if you could tell me *anything* about what you were doing, i could help more..
<studio> It locks with the following: Setting up update-notifier-common (0.154.1) ...
<studio> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.350.orig.tar.gz
<holstein> studio: you need to fix all of that
<holstein> you can try removeing whatever is getting stuck
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove flashplugin-installer
<holstein> studio: you'll need to fix all of those errors before *any* package manager will work properly
<holstein> studio: synaptic is not locking you out.. its saying you have broken your system
<studio> still getting this: : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<studio> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<holstein> studio: correct. thats becuase you tried to open synaptic
<holstein> studio: you can stop doing that
<studio> that was in terminal
<holstein> studio: you fix the errors *first*.. then synaptic will work
<studio> ok.  how?
<holstein> !lock
<cfhowlett> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<holstein> ^
<holstein> thats how you fix the issue you create when you try and start synaptic with a broken package system
<studio> !lock?  what is that?
<holstein> studio: ? that was a mistake, frien
<cfhowlett> !aptlock|studio READ THIS HERE!
<ubottu> studio READ THIS HERE!: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<holstein> studio: i messed up there.. and cfhowlett helped me with the correct link
<studio> ok.  tried that
<holstein> studio: fix the apt-lock, and stop trying to run synaptic.. synaptic is fine
<studio> nothing
<studio> i ran the fuser
<holstein> studio: in the terminal. "sudo apt-get update" and report errors till we fix them
<holstein> studio: you can try "sudo apt-get autoremove flashplugin-installer
<studio> ok.  running sudo apt-get update
<holstein> studio: *dont* run synaptic til you fix this.. you create a lock, and synaptic gets stuck.. synaptic is not broken. you system is
<studio> update finished with the following error
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<studio> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<studio> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<holstein> sudo fuser -vki  /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<holstein> ^
<holstein> in the terminal
<studio> running that
<holstein> studio: at some point, you'll need to consider reinstallation here
<studio> said to kill process.  Killed process
<studio> running  --configure -a
<studio> this is output: Setting up update-notifier-common (0.154.1) ...
<studio> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.350.orig.tar.gz
<studio> still runiing
<holstein> studio: correct.. does that not complete?
<holstein> studio: why are you stopping there?
<studio> done this several times but doesn't seem to finish.  How long should it take?
<holstein> studio: depends
<studio> well, waiting
<holstein> studio: you interrupted something somewhere
<holstein> studio: if you could tell me what, it would help
<studio> i don't know,  Sorry
<studio> too many kids in the house
<holstein> i would try stopping that.. then, doing.. sudo fuser -vki  /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<holstein> i mean..
<holstein> i would try stopping that.. then, doing.. sudo fuser -vki  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<studio> i did that already
<holstein> then.. sudo apt-get autoremove flash-plugin-installer
<studio> did that
<holstein> studio: no, you havent
<studio> yes i did
<holstein> studio: you have used the longer one
<holstein> studio: the command i just gave is differen
<holstein> sudo fuser -vki  /var/lib/dpkg/lock should clear the lock
<studio> yes
<holstein> then, you can try auto-remove cleanly and share errors
<studio> asks if I want to kill process
<holstein> studio: the goal of that command is to kill processes
<holstein> studio: it will *always* ask that
<studio> just "auto-remove"
<holstein> studio: ?
<studio> you said try auto remove
<holstein> studio: i try auto-remove whatever is a problem
<holstein> studio: i specifically said "sudo apt-get autoremove flash-plugin-installer"
<holstein> studio: you should try and burn through these quickly
<studio> okay, on that last one
<holstein> the issue can be challenging. and you really just have to try things
<studio> studio@studio-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove flash-plugin-installer
<studio> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<holstein> you can ask in a larger channel, since its not studio related at all
<studio> running in circles
<holstein> or, just reinstall, and come here before breaking your sytem
<holstein> system*
<holstein> studio: yes. you will need to run in circles to track that down
<holstein> studio: its a pain..
<holstein> studio: it would be ideal if you could say waht you have done to break it
<holstein> that would help in undoing the breakage
<holstein> if its my system? i just reinstall and be more cautious about what i paste in next time
<holstein> otherewise.. just keep running commands and trying apt fixes
<holstein> studio: you can try something like "sudo apt-get clean"
<studio> ok.  lets see
<holstein> then, the dpkg one
<holstein> studio: clearing the lock as needed
<studio> well, nothing helps
<holstein> studio: ?
<holstein> studio: nothing you have tried so far, you mean
<studio> yes
<holstein> studio: i mean, you *can* fix it. but it would help to know how you broke it
<studio> I said all I remembered
<holstein> studio: you can, as i said, go to a larger community for help
<holstein> #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<studio> okay.  Thanks anyway
<studio> going to reinstall
<holstein> this is not studio related, specificially, and there may be more folks there that can offer
<holstein> but, reinstallation is so fast...
<holstein> relatively
<studio> yes
<studio> be back later
<holstein> studio: please, feel free and come *before* installing flash
<holstein> studio: or, before installing anything, if you like
<studio> good idea
<studio> haha
<studio> will do
<holstein> studio: we can help you make sure you dont break the packages
<holstein> studio: its easy to do with a google search and some copy pasting
<studio> ok.  going to reinstall now.
<holstein> studio: i feel for you.. and wish you well...and wish we could have been more helpful.
<studio> Well, back again
<studio> fresh install. should I install the restricted extras package?
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<holstein> !restriced
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> studio: i use chrome for flash, since i want the latest flash
<holstein> !pepperflash
<holstein> !info pepperflash-plugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package pepperflash-plugin-nonfree does not exist in trusty
<holstein> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<holstein> or, you can use that ^
<studio> I need to install the restricted for xubuntu?
<holstein> studio: restricted extras has a lot of stuff in it
<holstein> studio: you never "need" to
<holstein> studio: if you want what the extras provide, you install them
<studio> well, if I want to then the xubuntu?
<holstein> studio: there is more than flash in there
<studio> yes
<studio> all this because my wife watches hulu in firefox
<holstein> you can use chrome
<holstein> it is the only recent version of flash provided to us
<studio> chrome doesn't have a video downloader
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> studio: you can use firefox to download the videos. whatever that means
<holstein> i download content all the time in chrome, or whatever browser
<holstein> im not saying chrome is "good" or "better".. im staing a fact
<holstein> it is the only up to date flash we have
<studio> probably will.  the restricted package should let me watch video yes?
<holstein> and, you can use it in chromium if you prever
<holstein> studio: the restricted package does what it does
<holstein> installs what it installs.. the packages do what they do
<holstein> nothing about those pacakges, or linux, or ubuntu, or ubuntustudio prevents *any* video from plahing
<holstein> playing*
<studio> haha.  very existentialistic that
<holstein> any content provider or creator is more than welcome to look at the completely open code in everything we have, and make content that works for you
<holstein> but, the dont
<holstein> and you watch the content you want to watch by doing what they suggest
<studio> true
<holstein> many times that requires a more recent version of flahs
<holstein> flash*
<holstein> that is available through pepperflash in linux only
<studio> hadn't heard of pepperflash
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> thats not a linux or ubuntu site
<holstein> you can read about it from the creators and maintainers of the actual product there
<holstein> a lot of places (youtube) lets you opt into html5 content
<studio> still haven't seen much of that
<holstein> that?
<studio> html5
<holstein> its coming more and more
<studio> what i've seen looks cool
<cfhowlett> flash is dying.  slowly and painfully, perhaps, but dying.
<holstein> eventually, it wont be an issue.. til then, we dont get flash anymore
<studio> c'est la vie
<studio> well, love linux, love studio
<holstein> cheers!
<studio> hm.  could be a repeat of the problem.
<studio> nope. nevermind
<holstein> just dont interrupt any package managers
<holstein> try and stay connected, and remember what you ran
<studio> restricted extras installed successfully
<studio> so far so good
<studio> are there still some issues
<studio> how do i know if ffmpeg is installed?
<cfhowlett> studio terminal ffmpeg -i
<studio> says command not found
<studio> that mean its not installed
<cfhowlett> studio then not installed
<studio> so, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg?
<cfhowlett> studio note:  ffmpeg has been deprecated.  use avconv instead
<studio> really?
<studio> ok
<cfhowlett> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> !info avconv
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<studio> ?
<cfhowlett> holstein eh?  no avconv in trusty?
 * cfhowlett is still on precise until 14.04.1
<studio> so winff won't work?
<cfhowlett> studio winff is a gui front-end to ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> studio try this: run a terminal:      apt-cache search ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> studio if it shows, sudo apt-get install
<studio> ok.
<studio> hm.  seems winff is frontend for avconv also.  cool
<cfhowlett> studio makes sense!
<studio> converting something now.  let's see how it works, avconv that is
<studio> Well, worked great.
<cfhowlett> studio one problem solved!
<studio> actually several.  groovy
<delt> Hello
<delt> is the "envelope/mail" indicator supposed to probe a mailbox and tell you if there's new mail or something?
<delt> not doing it here for local mailbox, and no (apparent) options to configure it
<coelebs> hello
<coelebs> after i've used jack how i set pulseaudio back on
<coelebs> so i can watch youtube etc
<zequence> coelebs: You can use both at the same time
<zequence> coelebs: On Ubuntu Studio?
<coelebs> huh?
<coelebs> i got a solution already to kill manually jack processes
<zequence> coelebs: Yes, but you can connect pulseaudio to jack, so you can use both simultaniously
<coelebs> that would be cool i admit
<zequence> coelebs: On Ubuntu Studio?
<coelebs> yeah on ubuntu studio ^_^
<zequence> coelebs: So, unless you installed another kind of jack, you should have jackd2 installed. Always make sure to start jackdbus, and not jackd. qjackctl is set to do that by default
<zequence> After starting jack, simply select jack as the output in pulseaudio controls
<zequence> There's a module that automatically creates a jack client with sink and source for pulseaudio, called pulseadio-module-jack, but it will only automatically do so if you start jackdbus
<zequence> jackd2 grabs the audio device from pulseaudio, but with the module, you can make pulseaudio just another software client for jack
<coelebs> thx i will play with this around :)
<zequence> The setting in qjackctl to select between jackd and jackdbus is in Setup -> Misc, something about dbus support
<zequence> make sure it's selected
<coelebs> i'm mostly interested on routing audio from browser to renoise
<zequence> you can route all of pulseaudio to any jack client, so that should be no problem, as long as renoise supports jack
<coelebs> not yet there but tweaking this spot seems to crash firefox
<coelebs> anyways thank you for this
<coelebs> i'll look at it later more now it
<coelebs> 's time to watch some game of thrones
<zzecool> Hello there is anyone here?
<zzecool> not afk
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-20
<rdunn19d> Ok, cool. The other users are unchanged; all icons and menu items are the same as they were. So, I can remove/rename/delete the config and start again? Is that in that link you gave me?
<holstein> the link i gave was for editing the xfce menu items
<rdunn19d> If I can just start her over again from scratch, I will; she hasn't had time to accumulate any stuff. It's been a week since I put Ubuntu Studio on there.
<holstein> you can always just rename all of ~/.config and test
<holstein> you may want to fresh install xubuntu or ubuntu mate.. something more 'desktop' oriented
<rdunn19d> Ok. I will try that.  I thank you for your time, good sir.
<holstein> they are all ubuntu, and may provide a larger community of support with these particular issues
<rdunn19d> This is a temporary installation. I needed the "studio" part because I'm volunteering at my daughter's school for their theater production, and I wanted to see what packages Ubuntu users use to do sound production. I'm very new to that.
<rdunn19d> I have very limited experience with Audacity. I don't have a clue what other people even use to make audio clips for theater production.
<holstein> you can "see" those from the live iso
<holstein> and you dont need the studio disto for any of the packages.. you can install any or all of the parts, such as audacity
<rdunn19d> After the production, I'll install Mint (she likes to watch videos).
<holstein> they are all ubuntu, with access to the same software in the same sources..
<holstein> you can watch "videos" in ubuntustudio
<holstein> there are no videos mint can provide support for that you cant do in any/all of the ubuntu's if you want
<holstein> also, *all* of the same software from studio is available to mint, since mint is built on the ubuntu sources
<rdunn19d> Yes, I know that, and I know I could just look up what packages are included in Ubuntu Studio. I tried the live version, and everything was super slow. This is an old laptop; very slow.
<holstein> its more than that, though.. jack audio server is the backbone of the audio work flow
<holstein> its likely overkill for any of your needs.. but, you wont know til you start using it
<rdunn19d> I know all of the same software is available for Mint as well, but I don't even know what to install. I'm somewhat familiar with Linux, and I'm a noob at audio production.
<rdunn19d> Exactly, lol. I don't know from Jack.
<holstein> sure.. so, why take it all on at once?
<holstein> my only point is, choose a "desktop" oriented desktop, and use it as the desktop.. one with a larger user base
<holstein> ubuntustudio is great, and works well and as advertised, but, the tools are very specialized, and require a lot of setup
<holstein> if you need them, you need them ,but you likely dont
<holstein> ubuntustudio is quite capable, and can be used as a desktop operating system
<rdunn19d> Ok, well, lesson learned. Let me ask another question. If it's beyond the scope, I'll understand...
<holstein> rdunn19d: you dont even have to ask if you can ask.. you just ask, and if a volunteer can assist, they will
<rdunn19d> I tried to record actors' voices and a musician, and I might not have connected things correctly. I got a horrible background noise. I was able to minimize the noise and then use an Audacity effect to get rid of it, but it was annoying. There is a chance that the sound board they use at the school is just old and that was the cause, but there is a greater chance that my incompetentcy is the cause.
<holstein> regardless of hardware or os, you dont want to "fix it in post"
<holstein> the rule is, "gold in, gold out"
<rdunn19d> I'm sorry. It's been a long time since I've IRC'd. I'm not used to everyone being "polite" and "helpful", :P
<rdunn19d> Sure, I can see that.
<holstein> rdunn19d: no need to be sorry.. glad you are here :)
<rdunn19d> Thank you.
<holstein> but, if i may continue, you have a lot of variables there to week through
<holstein> some of which likely have nothing to do with the operating system
<holstein> one thing i will do is set these situations up at hoome
<holstein> i *never* just go to the job/gig and expect magic
<holstein> i drag it all out, and make sure its all working.. i record, and listen back.. see if there are noises.. test the cables.. make sure i have all i need
<holstein> rdunn19d: you can introduce noise into the recording in many places.. what audio recording device are you using?
<holstein> you may be trying to use the internal audio device, which, from the manufacturer, is not intended for audio production
<holstein> its a great way to learn the system, and get audio in and out for skype calls, and music, etc
<rdunn19d> I have zero recording equipment here at the house.
<holstein> but, a simple/cheap usb audio device with a nice mic preamp can really help get clean audio into the computer
<holstein> rdunn19d: you can likely discuss borrowing some of the equipment, since, you are likley volunteering your time
<holstein> or, go in and set up scenarios there
<holstein> its just not the kind of thing you can show up and expect to setup in a few minutes and have no issues
<holstein> there are folks with 10's of thousands of dollars of equipment who charge 100's of dollars an hour who do what you are trying to do
<rdunn19d> Ok, but if I plug a mic into the mic port and record to Audacity, the only background noise I've ever heard is whatever risidual noise is around. This is an awful, loud hum. It sounds like something mechanical magnetic or something.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> rdunn19d: nothing in that scenario is made for audio produciton
<holstein> the creators of that hardware never said "just plug a mic in the side of the laptop and enjoy studio quality recordings"
<holstein> seriously, for under $200 US you can have a *very* decent, clean sound into the machine
<rdunn19d> Ok, sure. I understand that. But, what I have been doing (up until now) is servicable for a high school production.
<holstein> then, enjoy!
<holstein> if you want to clean it up, and get it emulating the work flow of a professional, we can have a discussion
<rdunn19d> Ok, but even with the equipent at the school (professional? I dunno), I have no way to know if it's "set up" in a professional manner. I would like to set it up in a "professional" manner, but most of what you see online already assumes that you have done that.
<holstein> you can easily search around, and ask questions
<holstein> tour studios.. read articles
<holstein> become obsessed, and research, and emulate.. or go to school, or take a lesson..
<holstein> what you are saying now is, you are trying to record audio, pro audio into the machine with the internal audio device
<holstein> thats a no-go
<rdunn19d> Tour studios? I'm not exactly in a progressive, artistic part of the world, lol.
<holstein> you will *never* see a studio using the internal audio device.. and, there is *nothing* wrong with the internal audio devices.. they are just not made for that
<rdunn19d> Ok, I see what you are saying.
<holstein> virtual tour
<holstein> anyways, there are lots of ways to get where you are trying to get
<holstein> most importantly is to stay moving, and emulate the professionals you want to sound like
<rdunn19d> So, if I take a cable from an Aux output from an old Peavy board and plug it into the internal audio, I can expect background noise I haven't experienced with anything else.
<holstein> rdunn19d: correct, as i, and the actual creators of that hardware have stated, its *not* for that task
<holstein> its for skype calls, etc
<holstein> you'll want a proper recording device.. an interface
<holstein> or, you will waste a lot of time trying to clean that signal up..
<holstein> and, its still going to have limitations..
<rdunn19d> Ok. "Limitations" because the rest of the intercafe (USB, et. al.) was not built specifically for audio production?
<holstein> you can take the aux out from "the old peavy board" into something like a http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<holstein> they are usually $30
<holstein> rdunn19d: correct. they never promised you clean audio recording
<holstein> rdunn19d: the device is not for that.. its for skype, friend.. its not an audio recording interface.. it will *always* have limiataions
<holstein> rdunn19d: *no* studio uses those.. they are not for that.. they ship on the device
<holstein> rdunn19d: this is google searchable, and you can, and should research it.. i assure you, im not trying to sell you anything
<holstein> *anyone* will tell you  that getting the audio outside the box is a good idea for removing the sounds you are talking about wanting to remove
<rdunn19d> Not to worry; last thing I was worried about. :)
<holstein> rdunn19d: you will not "fix' that in software
<holstein> you cannot, for example, install something that makes the internal audio device record 'better'
<holstein> its not meant for it
<holstein> the device i linked, http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx is like 30 bucks, and  works with linux and any other OS afaik. you can line into it from your existing board
<Boscop> i want to install ubuntu studio over my existing ubuntu installation without screwing up grub. should i just select NO at the end when it asks "install grub?" will grub find the new OS?
<rdunn19d> Should I be able to find something like that at a "modern" music shop? Say, http://www.guitarcenter.com/ maybe?
<holstein> Boscop: depends on what you have,and what you want to end up with.. but, you can always easily reinstall grub from a live iso with boot repair
<Boscop> holstein: last time it wasn't so easy. windows didn't boot anymore
<Boscop> i have ubuntu and windows on my ssd but the bootloader is on the other hdd
<holstein> Boscop: if you have, say, 3 ubuntu's, or linux's.. and blow one out, and go into one of the others, and and run "sudo update-grub" it'll "see" the other intalls
<Boscop> holstein: i want to overwrite it
<holstein> Boscop: sure, thats the special cases you'll want to research
<holstein> Boscop: what would i do? ask in #ubuntu, since its not related to studio at all, and see if someone else has that scenario..
<Boscop> holstein: will ubuntu studio 15.04 also be released on april 23rd?
<holstein> Boscop: *all* the ubuntu's release relatively at the same time
<Boscop> is it possible to control jack plugin parameters using D-Bus?
<holstein> Boscop: what jack plugin?
<Boscop> any
<Boscop> like calf plugins
<holstein> i would probably ask that in #ardour
<Boscop> do i have to use ardour for that?
<holstein> and/or #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> Boscop: i didnt say, or imply that.. im just suggesting, the folks in #aroudor would likely have that information
<Boscop> ah thanks. i didn't know that channel
<holstein> Boscop: no one here will know that, and upstream wont.. so, you can email the calf plugin team directly, or poke around a bit
<holstein> rdunn19d: you can find many audio recording interfaces as guitar center..
<holstein> at*
<rdunn19d> Ok, so I should go ask them if they have that or something like it. I can do that. I do have to re-record some of what the musician did. It would be nice to do it and not have that aweful noise.
<holstein> rdunn19d: personally, i dont ask them at guitarcenter much
<holstein> rdunn19d: i research, obsessively, on my own, prior to going, and i know what i want
<holstein> i would get a cheap-o usb interface with a mic preamp.. something maudio, etc..
<holstein> depends on what you have, and what you want, and your budget
<rdunn19d> Ah. I should treat what I'm doing with audio the same way I would if I was, say building a new PC.
<holstein> with anything, really
<holstein> buying a car
<holstein> an instrument
<holstein> selecting a school.. a job
<holstein> its the same... 'whats the best car i can get?', for example.. its met with additional questions
<holstein> there is no "best" car..
<rdunn19d> Oh, don't get me started on that. If it has 4 wheels and runs, it's my kind of car.
<holstein> sure.. but, this analogy would carry on, if you were trying to race a car like that
<holstein> its not a race car ;)
<holstein> anyways.. i suggest you decide how many mic preamps you need/want, and if you want to use the peavey mixer, or not.. and how many mics/lines you need at once
<holstein> then, you can make sure it supports linux, and make the purchase
<rdunn19d> Yes, I see that.
<rdunn19d> Ok, I have a lot to think about, and most thinking might have to wait for later; production is this coming weekend. I'll just have to make due the best I can with what I have, and do more research for future productions. I have to do the same with the lighting equipment they have. Nobody there knows how to use any of the equipment "well"; they know just enough to make it work for some stuff.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and, you  dont have to spend a lot of money to get good results
<holstein> i have aquired free hardware that would do what you need
<holstein> usb audio devices..
<holstein> put the word out, and ask for something
<rdunn19d> To whom am I putting out the word?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> friend, i dont know where you are,but, im sure there are other parents involved?
<holstein> groups around that could donate? etc..
<holstein> put the word out to whomever will get you what you need..
<rdunn19d> Oh, sorry. I just realized that you were serious, lol. There are no other parents willing to do anything for the theater program. They all think it's a complete waste of time. And this is the most censervative, "family values" oriented, and unfriendly place I've ever lived.
<rdunn19d> People around here believe in god, and pulling yourself up by your own bootstraps. Asling for "help" is weakness.
<rdunn19d> *Asking
<rdunn19d> I can't count the number of times I've heard the phrase, "If you can't do it yourself, maybe you shouldn't be doing it."  And "art" in school? They consider it a complete waste of time. I'm not even in "The South".
<rdunn19d> But, truly, I am very grateful that you took the time to help me out. I can't thank you enough. :)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you just need to keep moving
<holstein> im *sure* you can get someone to give you an interface, or money for one.. you'll just have to look around
<holstein> or, use what you have, and not worry about it
<holstein> just dont expect magic when using improper tools
<rdunn19d> Understood, and thank you, again.
<holstein> cheers and good luck!
<Boscop> why do you think he wrote this? "Ubuntu Studio:A studio to reach a wide audience but lacks in current packages and doesn't provide much with it. In my opinion it's obsolete. A few years ago it was a blessing, but with the work on AV Linux, KXStudio, and the like I wouldn't waste your time." http://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7776#p24436
<Boscop> that was in 2012
<holstein> Boscop: its an opinion piece.. anyone can say anything
<Boscop> holstein: but did something change since 2012?
<holstein> if they find it obsolete for their needs, then, thats why they would write that
<holstein> Boscop: sure
<Boscop> i mean regarding his criticisms
<holstein> but,, it wasnt "obsolete" in 2012.. so, you'll have to ask the writer
<holstein> "current packages".. *all* of ubuntu doesnt provide current packages
<holstein> its not a rolling release
<holstein> thats by design..
<holstein> falk, the creator of kxstudio, would roll his own versions in ppa's for ubuntu/kxstudio to get more recent versions
<holstein> avlinux is intended as an appliance, and actually has older versions
<holstein> not that that matters..
<holstein> you dont need the latest and greatest packages to do audio production.. if there is something one needs, for example, in ardour, then, one can get that package, no problem
<holstein> nothing about ubuntu is preventing that.. but, its not a rolling release
<Boscop> hm
<Boscop> i have to choose between staying with normal ubuntu, ubuntu studio, kxstudio and avlinux. my use case is, i want to make music in real-time (using jack and carla plugin host and the lowlatency kernel)
<holstein> why?
<Boscop> why what?
<holstein> well, let me break down all of those, quickly
<holstein> ubuntu *is* ubuntustudio.. so that'll help there
<holstein> you dont have to choose between them.. if you want ubuntu, and need the studio packages, they are there.. in the main repos.. its all ubuntu
<holstein> kxstudio provides a ppa..
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> you can add ppa's to ubuntu, and end up with falks kxstudio packages.. and as long as you understand where the burden of support is, you dont have to decide betweent hem
<holstein> them*
<Boscop> holstein: but will it be as fast?
<holstein> you can use them together
<holstein> Boscop: as fast? as fast as what?
<holstein> software wont make your machine any "faster".. it can make better use of resources, and make it run "better".. arguably..
<Boscop> should i compile the kernel by myself?
<holstein> do you need a custom kernel?
<holstein> i know, i dont
<Boscop> dunno
<holstein> i trust the ones that come in better than what i can make
<Boscop> maybe it'll be faster?
<holstein> Boscop: try it and see
<holstein> Boscop: im quite confident, you can waste/spend a lot of time getting a seemingly faster experience.. but at what cost? and does it make your art better?
<holstein> thats what ubuntustudio and kxstudio, and avlinux are about
<holstein> out of the box audio production
<holstein> no configuring.. less hassle..
<holstein> you really shouldnt need  a custom kernel, for anything.. but, you are free and able to try it
<holstein> if one wants, they can install lubuntu..
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Boscop> holstein: will lubuntu be faster?
<holstein> nice and light lxde, and add the studio packages
<holstein> Boscop: again, *nothing* in software makes your hardware "faster"
<holstein> Boscop: lxde can, arguably, make better use of resources, thats all
<holstein> anyways.. that gets back to avlinux..
<holstein> the reason i use avlinux on my production rig is because it fits my needs best
<holstein> its an appliance.. i dont update it.. its not online.. i dont expect it to be patched, or updated
<holstein> i dont want that
<holstein> its an isolated audio production work station
<Boscop> for me i'm using my laptop which is also my main work computer for programming etc
<holstein> when i want a more "cross-over" environment, like on a laptop that i want to do audio production and other normal web browsing, ect, i use ubuntustudio and/or kxstudio
<holstein> if i want the latest and greatest, i try one of the arch derivitives.. since, it *is* a rolling release
<holstein> typyically, simply identifying needs will help with the desicion
<Boscop> but right now on my ubuntu install, jack doesn't start and my headphone jack is not recognized
<holstein> cool
<holstein> ask a question if you'd like
<holstein> "jack doest start" is a statement.. not much to do about that
<holstein> what do i do? i use the live iso, and i seee that my hardware isnt broken
<holstein> i'll test the hardware in, a known good live iso, or officially supported os
<Boscop> Could not connect to JACK server as client.- Overall operation failed.- Unable to connect to server.
<holstein> i'll use qjackctl
<Boscop> i'm using that
<holstein> i'll open it, even as root temporarily
<holstein> if it starts as root, then, i know its permissions
<Boscop> http://pastebin.com/hcN0wNiP
<holstein> if i cant get the headphone jack to work, i'll check other settings in alsamixer
<Boscop> it doesn't show up in alsamixer
<holstein> Boscop: you cant trust any labels
<holstein> Boscop: you are not promise linux/alsa support, so you dont trust any labels
<Boscop> what do you mean?
<Boscop> i tried editing my alsa conf file, it still doesn't work
<holstein> Boscop: i mean, the creators of the hardware didnt say "have a great time with this hardware in linux/alsa with full support of labels for sockets"..
<holstein> Boscop: you'll want to undo that alsa.conf edit
<holstein> that can break things
<Boscop> https://askubuntu.com/questions/132440/headphone-jack-not-working
<holstein> Boscop: what would i do? again, i would use a live iso
<Boscop> holstein: my headphone jack was working fine on this ubuntu install before
<holstein> Boscop: before what?
<Boscop> so it's not the hardware
<holstein> Boscop: all i do is encourage you to test the hardware..
<Boscop> months ago, i don't remember what changed
<holstein> Boscop: i didnt say its the hardware.. im saying, you should isolate and make sure it snot the hardware
<Boscop> it also works on windows. so it's not the hardware
<holstein> Boscop: please, load a live iso, and see that jack starts.. then, you can either work back and undo what you have broken, or fresh install
<Boscop> i tried this fix: https://askubuntu.com/questions/132440/headphone-jack-not-working
<holstein> Boscop: i understand that, friend.. but, unless its the *same* hardware you have, its not likely going to work
<holstein> Boscop: please try starting jack as root
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> see that the device is set to default.. and try starting
<holstein> if it starts as root, then you have a permissions error
<Boscop> right now the lowlatency kernel is installing, so i have to wait until i can install gksu. but after that i will try that
<Boscop> holstein: a lot of people seem to have problems with the hda intel driver for ubuntu, headphone jacks not working etc. If i undo the change, what else should i do?
<holstein> Boscop: you'll seperate this out
<holstein> Boscop: you are dealing with 2 things at once, and thats not contructive
<holstein> get jack working, *then* move on to the headphone issue
<Boscop> ok
<holstein> what do i suggest? get a cheap/small usb interface that is appropriate for audio production
<holstein> dont use the internal audio device for audio production
<Boscop> why not?
<holstein> its not intended for it, for one thing
<holstein> the above mentioned issue you are having with jack and the headphone jack, for 2
<holstein> its is *so* cheap to get one of these usb devices, and it improves the quality of the path into the machine.. so, why not?
<Boscop> i have this one, is it ok? http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x-fi-go-pro
<holstein> like i said earlier, im not selling these.. i literally dont care.. but, it'll do you good to stop using internal audio devices created for listening to music, and doing skype calls for audio production
<holstein> Boscop: did that one say, its intended for audio production? the creative sound blaster i used to have didnt promise that
<Boscop> but what is the difference really?
<holstein> Boscop: its not in the box, for one thing
<Boscop> they just convert it to analog
<holstein> Boscop: sure
<holstein> Boscop: they convert analog to digital, and digital to analog
<holstein> Boscop: its the analog connectors, and the clock.. etc
<holstein> Boscop: again, i literally dont care, friend.. use what you wanht
<holstein> Boscop: this is a google search able fact.. internal audio devices are not intended for audio production
<Boscop> yeah for now i will use the onboard, later maybe buy a better one
<holstein> a simple $60 usb device would make your life so much easier.. and work with jack
<Boscop> holstein: not intended? but doesn't mean they can't be used
<holstein> Boscop: its not a "better" one.. its a more appropriate one
<holstein> Boscop: sure. thats just like saying, you can use a desktop machine for a server
<holstein> Boscop: you can stack them right on a shelf, and power them on.. no problem.. but, its not what they are intended for
<Boscop> yeah, but i want to have a minimal setup for traveling etc
<holstein> Boscop: again, do what you want, friend. im not selling you a sound card.. just inviting you to a place where you have better audio into your machine, and your headphone jack works.. etc
<holstein> Boscop: i travel
<holstein> its always a compromise
<holstein> if the internal was working and meeting your needs, you wouldnt be here..
<holstein> youd be using jack, and making music..
<Boscop> holstein: i think it's just a configuration problem
<holstein> Boscop: sure
<Boscop> pulseaudio getting in the way or something
<holstein> not in the way here..
<Boscop> holstein: do you run jack and pulseaudio in parallel?
<holstein> Boscop: if i want/need them both, i do
<Boscop> with dbus disabled?
<Boscop> holstein: btw, how can i find out the native samplerate of my sound card so that i can set it in jack config?
<holstein> Boscop: i refer to the documentation
<holstein> but, when troubleshooting, i'll run qjackctl as root, and tick boxes and set settings til i get jack working.. then, i'll address permissions issues to get it running as normal user
<Boscop> holstein: if i use the usb soundcard and get the headphone jack working, i will have a total of 3 audio output jacks and 2 input jacks. i can use all of them at the same time with jack, right?
<holstein> Boscop: nothing about jack/linux will limit/prevent the manufacturer from providing that functionality to you
<holstein> since they didnt promise they would, you may have compromises
<holstein> like, all outputs working through one "buss".. and its only a stereo card, so, you'll only have 2 channels in.. one stereo input
<holstein> not sure how it will present its self to alsa or jack.. you'll just have to experiment, and see what happens
<Boscop> holstein: i mean i have two audio output jacks on the laptop already (speaker and headphone) and a mic input, and with the usb sound card i get one more output and input jack. so can i use jack to route audio from/to all of them?
<holstein> you could.. but its not a good idea
<Boscop> why not?
<holstein> you'd want to just get one nice device that has all the capabilities you want
<holstein> all the ins and outs you need, in one stand alone deal
<holstein> http://manual.ardour.org/setting-up-your-system/using_more_than_one_audio_device/
<Boscop> thanks
<Boscop> yes, i will buy an external audio interface later
<Boscop> when i earned some money with my music
<jarnos> How do you make switch user work. I have selected Switch User in Action buttons for panel, but is grayed out anyway. I even installed xfswitch-plugin plugin, and added it to panel, but I get error: Failed to execute child process "gdmflexiserver" (No such file or directory)
<holstein> jarnos: in ubuntustudio 14.10?
<holstein> anyways, this is likely relevant, regardless of version http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218401
<jarnos> holstein, 14.04
<xam090> Hi
<holstein> o/
 * jarnos having 4 guest sessions running and don't know how to log them out.
<holstein> jarnos: you can always just reboot, and dont start them, and leave them logged in
<holstein> jarnos: should be a way to sudo log them out..
<jarnos> holstein, yes, I tried to switch to an already running guest session by `dm-tool switch-to-guest [SESSION]`
<holstein> i wouldnt expect to switch to them
<holstein> they are supposed to be one-time use..
<holstein> if you want to switch to them, you'll want a standard user account
<jarnos> holstein, but the command looks like it should do it.
<holstein> the session isnt intended to be re-joined
<holstein> the command will likely allow you to switch to an already running normal account
<holstein> but, the guest account is not a normal user account
<jarnos> holstein, there is another command for that : dm-tool switch-to-user USERNAME [SESSION]
<holstein> sure.. i just dont exapxct you can switch into the guest session
<holstein> you should just kill them, and dont leave them running
<holstein> if you want to leave the session running, you'll want a normal user account
<jarnos> holstein, well, it depends.
<holstein> not really
<holstein> the guest account is meant for guest use.. you run it, and when its terminated, it doent save anything
<holstein> its not meant to be used as a normal user account
<jarnos> holstein, yes, it does not save anything after you log out of it.
<holstein> correct.. its not meant to be left running as you are trying to do
<holstein> its not meant to be used from the command-line, either.. its more about letting someone borrow your machine, and not leavning a foot print on it
<holstein> what i read makes me think you would be more comfortable with a normal user account setup as you need, with permissions you prefer
<jarnos> holstein, well, I was not trying to leave it running in background.
<holstein> if you switch away from it, for any reason, i say, its not the intended reason to use it
<jarnos> holstein, the `dm-tool switch-to-guest [SESSION]` works, if the session was started, when no light-locker was in use. I wanted to use the command to properly log out the session.
<holstein> jarnos: should be able to use #ubuntu for that
<ubuntu-studio> zequence, It seems my mouse does work, but the pointer is invisible.
<Len-1504> 32bit will not even give me a boot screen so I am on 64bit ISO (live session)
<Len-1504> Good thing this is not an LTS.
<Len-1504> zequence, anyway, I tried changing the mouse theme in settings and that did not help either.
<Len-1504> The default theme shows no preview at all. The rest do but the mouse cursor does not appear.
<Len-1504> I have tried using a stock PS2 mouse, a USB mouse, and the USB mouse through a USB to PS2 adaptor. I can see various things highlight when I move the mouse and clicking works fine.
<Len-1504> bug 1446388
<ubottu> bug 1446388 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Mouse poiner does not display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446388
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-22
<studio-user557> how can i install my tascam us122
<kizmut> Anyone here try OpenBroadcaster?
<Unit193> Vas ist das?
<kizmut> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenBroadcaster
<Unit193> Bah, was, not vas.  Danke.
<Unit193> https://bugs.debian.org/774744
<ubottu> Debian bug 774744 in wnpp "ITP: obs -- Open Broadcast Software" [Wishlist,Open]
<kizmut> Different application.
<kizmut> Open Broadcast Software != Open Broadcaster
<Unit193> Bah, I can read.  Yeah, sorry.  I did look, it looks not too bad but don't have a personal need for it.
<kizmut> :(
<studio-user705> ciao ragazzi!!
<yorwos> hi all , ubuntu normal 15.04 is scheduled for tomorrow if it doesnt delay , do u know when ubuntu studio is going 15.04 ? is it tomorrow or a later date ?
<^MiK^> hi
<^MiK^> I'm confused guys. ubuntuStudio's Kernel its ready on realtime? or i may to config..
<zgorbyo> hi all my daw can't seem to find calf dssi plugins any more, only dssi instruments detected
<zgorbyo> can anybody help please?
<holstein> zgorbyo: seems like, you are likely in a midi channel
<holstein> and at the point where you are looking for instruments, instead of audio plugins
<holstein> i would relax, and ask in #ardour.. i bet its just a matter of adding in a buss, or in the "proper" place for audio plugins
<holstein> i would just create a "normal" audio channel, and see that i can still add the plugins, and go from there
<zgorbyo> no they just disappeared
<zgorbyo> i used to use them
<holstein> if you literally think they disapeared, then, thats it
<holstein> if you "used to use them", then elaborate about what you have done, and when that was.. more details about the conditions
<holstein> you can try as another user, and remove your user config from the equation.. you can use the package manager of your choice to make sure that you have the packages you expect installed
<zgorbyo> maybe they disappeared after a system update
<holstein> zgorbyo: only you know
<zgorbyo> yes they are installed
<holstein> i personally very rarely update my audio production machine
<zgorbyo> i also tried to uninstall and reinstall
<holstein> anyways, again, if you are talking about ardour, and you are not seeing the plugins in ardour, try the #ardour channel
<zgorbyo> i can access the standalone version
<zgorbyo> of calf plugins
<holstein> though, they will suggest you use the version from their site
<holstein> which is fine
<holstein> but, you can also try as another user.. im not clear on if you have tried that suggestion, or not
<holstein> anyways, lots of volunteers about, if you want to work with someone.. let us know
<zgorbyo> maybe the plugins files missing in the location^
<holstein> zgorbyo: sure.. anytime you say "maybe", just look and confirm that
<zgorbyo> i can't do it
<zgorbyo> where can i find the dssi plugins folder in the file system?
<holstein> zgorbyo: i *really* dont think so.. i really think you are using ardour, and you are either dealing with a configuration error, which, can be tested as another user.. or, you have a midi track that you are tring to add audio plugins into
<holstein> zgorbyo: you really shouldnt need to do that, and, i suggest *not* doing a bunch of reinstalling, and sudo mv'ing files about
<holstein> you can actually cause more issues than repairs
<holstein> since, you are not sure why, what is going on
<holstein> zgorbyo: *is* this ardour we are talking about? yes or no?
<zgorbyo> no its renoise
<holstein> zgorbyo: again, i suggest, opening ardour, and add a *normal* audio track.. and try adding your plugins
<zgorbyo> right
<zgorbyo> i proceed
<zgorbyo> ok done
<zgorbyo> where can i find plugins in ardour^
<zgorbyo> ardour crashed
<holstein> zgorbyo: sure.. im not sure what system instability has been introduced to try and "fix" the percieved issue
<holstein> regardless, you are, as i see it, assuming the system has "lost" the plugins you seek
<zgorbyo> ok i just need to locate plugins in ardour to add to a track
<holstein> dont assume that.. you say they are there stand alone, so they are there
<holstein> try adding them literally in anything that ships with ubuntu.. and make certain that this is not a renoise issue, with config, or an update
<holstein> then, you'll know what the issue is
<holstein> zgorbyo: i suggested, adding a normal audio track in ardour.. then, you can go to the mixer in the menu, and right click on the black spaced on the channel, and add plugins
<zgorbyo> ok it cant seem to locate calf plugins
<holstein> you are just wanting to see the plugin in the list
<zgorbyo> but the other are present
<holstein> zgorbyo: sure, but, now, we have an additional variable.. you have been trying to "fix" them..
<zgorbyo> yes done
<zgorbyo> dont understand
<holstein> zgorbyo: you stated you have reinstalled the plugins..
<holstein> anyways.. what i would do is, ask in #ardour, or #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i would work with ardour, and getting the "system" to see the plugins you want
<holstein> then, renoise should "just work"
<holstein> you may want to try as another user, as well, since, that removes your current users config from the equation
<zgorbyo> maybe a fresh installation of 1404
<holstein> you can try a live iso, and that will remove your current install from the equation
<zgorbyo> thanks i will come back
<freireandrade> oi
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-23
<Sakrecoer> hi! i noticed that the lightbox.js files used by darktable when exporting to webgallery are missing in /usr/share/darktable/js/
<Sakrecoer> its populated by symbolic links to /usr/share/javascript/
<Sakrecoer> but there are no lightbox.js to be found in /usr/share/javascript/
<Sakrecoer> only thing in /usr/share/darktable/js/ is a symbolic link "/usr/share/javascript/prototype.js" and "/usr/share//avascript/scriptaculous/scriptaculous.js"
<Sakrecoer> this is on 14.04
<Unit193> Debian 713974
<ubottu> Debian bug 713974 in darktable "darktable: export as web gallery broken" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/713974
<Sakrecoer> thanks :)
<Sakrecoer> i guess i'll try with the darktable ppa :)
<Unit193> Except doesn't really help. :D
<Unit193> !find lightbox.js
<ubottu> File lightbox.js found in cinnamon-common, openerp6.1-core, php-horde-ansel
<Sakrecoer> ubottu :) cute name for a bot <3
<ubottu> Sakrecoer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sakrecoer> oh yes you are! don't be so modest! humans barely grasp the meaning of intelligence anyways :P
 * Sakrecoer flirts with ubottu
<cfhowlett> ewwwwwwww
<Sakrecoer> hehe
<Sakrecoer> yeah.. adding darktable ppa is my sollution
<Sakrecoer> :)
 * Sakrecoer waves o/~ ty guys! cya!
<hans_> Got ubuntustudio 14.04.2 (???) and an M-Audio Audiophile USB
<hans_> Audacity and various mixers see all the analog I/O of that sound card, but I really want to record from S/PDIF.
<hans_> Correction, mixers and audacity see the analog inputs, all the analog outputs, and seems to see an spdif output.
<hans_> But I want the spdif input, to copy stuff from an old DAT player.
<hans_> uname -a
<hans_> says Linux Liter 3.16.0-30-lowlatency #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Thu Jan 15 18:01:23 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zequence> hans_: Try #opensourcemusicians for more help if no one answers you here
<hans_> zequence, I found a doc Guide to using M-Audio Audiophile USB with ALSA and Jack	v1.5
<hans_> by Thibault Le Meur <Thibault.LeMeur@supelec.fr>
<hans_> As a start, is that doc. still correct???
<hans_> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/Audiophile-Usb.txt
<zequence> hans_: No idea. That is documentation done for the Linux kernel.
<zequence> It was last updated 2007
<zequence> Probably it is still valid. Don't think much of that has changed.
<nazareno> Hola, necesito saber cómo grabar con Ardour
<cfhowlett> !es | nazareno
<ubottu> nazareno: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nazareno> Hi, anyone knows recording music in Ardour?
<cfhowlett> nazareno, #opensourcemusicians
<L0chl4nn> can I completely purge dpkg and then reinstall it after? **Ubuntustudio 14.04.2**
<holstein> L0chl4nn: sure
<holstein> L0chl4nn: a better question might be relating to the overall goal you are trying to accomplish..
<L0chl4nn> I just installed ubuntustudio fresh 2 days ago. I am getting countless errors when trying to install packages. Too many errors to list in fact. checksum was preformed on the image used to make a liveusb. After searching for hours on google and forums It has been concluded that apparently dpkg is only "half-installed". I was hoping it could be fixed properly, but all fixes I found have not worked.
<holstein> L0chl4nn: shouldnt be related to dpkg in any way.. and installing the same version of it back won't likely address anything
<L0chl4nn> after talking with some in #ubuntu I've since decided that it would likely be "best" to just do another fresh install since everything is already backed up
<holstein> what i would do is, start over from the top of the chain
<L0chl4nn> everything I have tried and researched points to dpkg not being properly installed itself which is what is causing all these errors.
<holstein> i would test the machine.. the hard drive, and ram, which can change data.. then, i would look at my internet connection, which can affect that as well
<L0chl4nn> pc system is perfect. no issues there.
<holstein> L0chl4nn: when and how did you test the memory? and hard drive?
<holstein> with the live iso?
<holstein> anyways, what i suggest for you is, get in the larger upstream community of either main ubuntu or xubuntu
<holstein> you can use #ubuntu and/or #xubuntu
<L0chl4nn> I will just try the "fresh install" approach and see if the errors are reproduced. The only differences between this and any other time of installing any *nix variant are that I dl'd the image from torrent instead of direct. but I highly doubt that is the issue since the checksum was fine
<holstein> there will be community memebers there that can help you with that, since, its not related to ubuntustudio
<holstein> if you would like to work with me volunteering assistance, id be happy to move forward, but, making no assumptions, and starting again with a quick memory test and hard drive test
<holstein> L0chl4nn: an easy way to download quickly and test..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> you can then test that system,a nd whatever errors you seem to me saying you are having under whatever conditions you have not shared
<holstein> this would be the quickest way to an install that you can also get support for, easily, in #ubuntu, which has more users
<L0chl4nn> install medium is ready to go now. I shall keep you all updated
<holstein> many red flags there..
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 14.04.1 and 15.04 Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ |  Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around |  General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<Unit193> zequence: Done.
<zequence> Unit193: Thanks :)
<Unit193> Any time.
<janier> hola a todos soy nuevo en linux
<janier> como les va
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<janier> ok
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-24
<viki22> hi I am new to ubuntustudio.could anyone help me on multibooting .I have already installed windows 7,Ubunut 14.04 but now I also want to install ubuntustudio 14.04 LTS release(Tahyr trust) .I have read the known issues of installlng ubuntu studio 14.04 which mentions that in some computer it might delete all other OSs.is it true?if not can anybody guide me how to install ubunut studio with multiboot capabilities
<viki22> hello can anybody guide how to install ubuntu studio 14.04 with other two OSs pre-installed(ubuntu 14.04,windows 7)
<br0nson> Hi I just installed 14.04.1 from dvd but I'm unable to connect with my RTL8168
<br0nson> maybe networkmanager isn't configured properly?
<br0nson> I didn't see you were pushing so many updates
<holstein> br0nson: you were pushing so many updates?
<holstein> br0nson: ubuntustudio is an official flavor of ubuntu, so, we get the same updates that mainstream ubuntu gets.. all patches, etc
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> ^ feel free and troubleshoot just like you are using ubuntu or xubuntu, and try those channels if its slow here
<br0nson> 8168 is Ethernet
<holstein> cool.. same deal, then
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411 ,the later posts, will be relevant
<holstein> https://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/ for example
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-25
<elk> hi
<elk> how can control timing of process?
<ash__> exit
<Guest2323> hey guys im trying to get ubuntu studio and im getting a boot error something about cannot mount /dev/sda dev swquashfs
<Guest2323> install*
<Guest2323> along side win8.1
<Guest2323> anyone here?
<Guest2323> live usb wont boot at all
<doohdaah> in ubuntustudio 14.10 getting a new soundcard still doesnt make sound on Audio Production devices. Where to start trouble shooting?
<doohdaah2> ubuntustudio 14.10 ... having problems with Audio Production software sound output. where to start troubleshooting
<OvenWerks> doohdaah2: are you running jackd?
<OvenWerks> doohdaah2: on some audio cards you have to make sure the levels are up. Pulse does this sort of auto on many internal cards but not some of the pro/semipro cards like the ice1712 based cards
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-26
<warhead> yes
<nazareno> ¿Cómo lograr sonido de guitarra acústica con guitarix?
<nazareno> How to achieve acoustic guitar sound with guitarix?
<holstein> nazareno: i would try #opensourcemusicians ..but, AFAIK, thats not the scope of that project
<nazareno> I want to record the sound of an acoustic guitar from my electric guitar
<holstein> nazareno: sure. that may be more problematic than you think.. maybe you can borrow an acoustic guitar? it will always be a compromise, and an "effect" to try and emulate one
<holstein> you can likely, simply record the electric, and with EQing, "fake" the acoustic sound you want, just as a plugin would in realtime
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-25
<studio-user389> hi
<studio-user389> wassa?
<studio-user389> any photographer here?
<studio-user389> Darktable? RawTherapee
<okay> hi!  what is the key(s) to boot with normal kernel?  I'm running Studio inside up to date Virtual Box,  thanks very much!
<okay> how do I request the kernel options on boot?
<okay> what's the best way to make kdenlive not crash????  please and thank you
<zequence> okay: First of all, using Virtualbox is only useful for simple stuff. For video editing or pro audio work, you'd want to install it on a real system
<okay> I have both
<okay> Understood zequence, thanks with respect
<zequence> Ok. As for choosing a generic kernel - you would need to install one first
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is more or less the same as the generic kernel, only better with latency
<zequence> You could perhaps save some battery power with linux-generic, but that's pretty much it
<okay> On my real box, the grub had built in options for low latency or non low latency, and thank you for your help so far too
<zequence> If you have both, you have installed the generic kernel at some point
<okay> okay, cool, that answers my concern, how diffent the low latency kernel was
<zequence> It's 'sudo apt-get install linux-generic'
<okay> ok, I'm just looking to actually use kdenlive, which I have high hopes for
<okay> just reinstalled, lets me see what happens on load...
<okay> kdenlive on todays install from ubuntu store appears for a moment and then nothingness
<zequence> okay: You can use kdenlive with either kernel. No difference in functionality
<okay> also, I am trying to just get sound to come out of Ardour
<zequence> okay: using jack?
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> It's old, but informative
<okay> I have tried with and without jack, I will read that though, thanks
<okay> thanks so far zequence I appreciate your time
<zequence> okay: np!
<okay> I let my mac die, prefer the Ubuntu philosophy and kdenlive and Ardour are in the same boat with Final Cut X and Logic Pro X
<zequence> I do prefer ardour over all the commercial DAWs, but I don't use a lot of flashy virtual instruments
<okay> I have tons of experience with Logic Pro X which is almost identicle to Ardour, so I am psyched, probobobly should get to reading the article you gave me
<okay> yep Ardour is better because of the open source development obviously I'm a developer myself one of these days I will build my own tools for Ardour
<okay> (loading the page you gave me!  ...laggin at the moment)
<okay> say, zequence, what music do you make lately?
<okay> I know obtuse question, lol
<zequence> okay: Metal, mostly, right now. Metal, sort of
<zequence> Using ardour and some plugins
<okay> cool
<okay> funny my update of google chrome is a brick trying to load that page in firefox!
<okay> ok cool
<zequence> okay: Maybe just temporary.
<okay> yeah fyi, my hardware set up is minimal, one usb mic well two but one to start, and I'm not there yet, just want to get a kick drum to come out of the speaker from Ardour
<okay> so no inputs
<okay> just getting the minimal audio out, I've been stuck for a long time
<okay> embarassing
<zequence> okay: Do a fresh boot. Start qjackctl. Make sure to select the correct audio device first. Then start it. And, finally, start ardour
<okay> ok
<zequence> By "Then start it", I mean, use the button "Start" on qjackctl to start jack
<okay> I'm on a fresh boot other than irc and web...
<okay> Ah I think I've gotten that far let me try again
<zequence> okay: I say fresh boot, just to make sure there's no conflicting processes running in the background
<okay> I thought so
<okay> nope fresh boot, just irc and 1 web window
<okay> how do I select correct audio device, maybe thats where I mess up
<okay> I assume the setup, button?
<okay> Jack says it has already started should I stop it?
<okay> zequence? should I stop JACK? it was running when I opened the JACK Audio Connection Kit
<zequence> okay: Then it can't have been a fresh boot :)
<zequence> Or, did you add something to Ubuntu Studio. A PPA, perhaps?
<okay> perhaps, let me see
<zequence> okay: Like, KXStudio PPA?
<okay> no
<okay> I don't think anything, its a very clean install, but I will double check
<zequence> okay: To make things simple, just reboot. Then, do the stuff in the right order
<okay> ok it only takes a minute to reboot, btw the only 'ppa' would be google chrome,
<okay> XChat will save the chat history I hope, see you in about 2 min, brb
<okay> hi, Zequence... this time I got JACK error message log, JACK server could not be started. sorry -quote
<okay> would alsa on mute cause that?
<okay> I'm going to boot and try again
<okay> leaving alsa with volume up
<okay>  zequence, you still here?
<zequence> okay: Yep
<zequence> When you say ALSA, what are you referring to?
<zequence> The desktop audio system is called pulseaudio. It uses the ALSA backend, but is its own audio server
<zequence> Likewise, jack will use the ALSA backend by default
<okay> oops I man pulseaudio
<okay> meant
<zequence> If you start jack selecting the same device pulseaudio is using, jack will grab it
<zequence> Then, you can make pulseaudio connect to jack as if it was another jack client
<zequence> This is, if you have jackd2 and pulseaudio-module-jack installed, which is the default
<okay> looks like it does that automatically for my case
<okay> input device on pulseaudio is "Jack source (PulseAudio JACK Source)
<okay> output is... dual: Built-in Analog Stereo, and Jack sink (PulseAudio JACK Sink)
<zequence> okay: Yes, but you need to select the output as fallback
<zequence> okay: The green button
<zequence> ehrm
<okay> done
<okay> yes, Z I hilited or clicked the green button with a white mark in it FOR Jack sink
<zequence> Right, the green button
<okay> which was previously the built in out
<zequence> Yep, so now the output of all pulseaudio applications will be routed to jack
<okay> including Ardour and I will hear sound from speakers!???
<zequence> Well, ardour will be using jack directly
<zequence> But, yes
<zequence> Everything should be making a sound now
<zequence> If you already have a PA (pulseaudio) application open, you need to restart it in order for it to use the new output
<okay> coool, thanks man, I'll hang with you and share my joy after starting a default Ardour project
<okay> could not reconnect to the audio/midi engine, which midi system should I select or just none?
<zequence> okay: If jack is running, ardour will autoconnect to jack
<zequence> Try to start a new project just in case (if you are opening an existing one)
<okay> JACK Audio Connection Kit reads "Rolling" but I am getting midi errors, note fyi I have no midi hardware though I do sometime use software midi internally
<okay> yep now I'm getting stuck on Ardour not creating a new project because it can not connect midi
<zequence> okay: Try hydrogen and make some sounds with that. That's the first thing I do to test sound
<okay> k
<zequence> It's a drum machine/sequencer
<zequence> Or tracker is perhaps the better word
<Kimryd> God no it is not
<zequence> hehe
 * Kimryd loves Renoisd
<Kimryd> Renoise*
<okay> I see levels visually moving
<okay> I gotta take a smoke break, thanks respectfully possibly catch you online again, zequence!
<studio-user976> exit
<studio-user358> hello everyone!
<studio-user358> I have a bug with audacious-plugins I guess
<studio-user358> in 16.04 two plugins are failing with: undefined symbol: XRRGetMonitors
<studio-user358> does someone have the same problem?
<studio-user358> shall I report it? and where?
<sirriffsalot>  Any mixers out there who would care to give your monitors 4 min of its time and give remarks to any obvious mixing flaws for a demo track? Designed to attract some new members, so only I worked on it so far, hoping to get the real drummer on it later
<studio-user706> hi guys, i have a prob, someone can help me?
<studio-user358> @studio-user706: write you problem and somebody will :)
<studio-user706> i have a problem with the ifconfig wlp3s0 down
<studio-user706> to change my mac
<studio-user706> but results an error
<studio-user706> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not done
<studio-user706> anyone can help?
<ArminiusTux> Evening - can I report UbuntuSTudio bugs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ?
<MetalMusicAddict> @ArminiusTux - Not usually against Ubuntu. Whats the bug?
<ArminiusTux> Several - no LAN connection, no USB controller recognition and EFI GRUB install fail
<ArminiusTux> Tried to install (and live test) with a DVD and usb (EFI and legacy modes)
<MetalMusicAddict> Hmm... Gimmie a sec.
<ArminiusTux> Of course ...
<MetalMusicAddict> ArminiusTux: You havent by chance tried a vanilla Ubuntu install? If you do/have and the bug is there I would say file aginst Ubuntu.
<ArminiusTux> No have been using studio for years just not on an EFI system ...
<MetalMusicAddict> I would still lean that way honestly, however, without digging deeper its hard to tell.
<MetalMusicAddict> Gotcha. Same here. Just started building boxes with EFI.
<MetalMusicAddict> You try the live disk?
<ArminiusTux> Yes DVD (efi and legacy boot) that fails (no usb and LAN support) about two thirds into the install with a efi grub install fail msg
<ArminiusTux> the USB (Efig and legacy) comes up with a boot menu but soon aborts due to the usb issue
<MetalMusicAddict> So works fully in live mode but fails to install?
<MetalMusicAddict> Or you just did a direct install?
<ArminiusTux> Apart from getting a LAN connection and USB device support the live system loads
<MetalMusicAddict> Gotcha
<ArminiusTux> A direct install is totally unusable due to no usb support (my mouse is usb, my kb ps2)
<MetalMusicAddict> I would try vanilla live disk. See how that goes. If you see the same issue I'd file aginst Ubuntu proper.
<MetalMusicAddict> I assume everything works on other OSs?
<ArminiusTux> Win8.1 is fine
<MetalMusicAddict> ie: No HW issues.
<MetalMusicAddict> Gotcha
<ArminiusTux> I think I'll post that bug report right away ...
<ArminiusTux> MetalMusicAddict: Have you by any chance running Ubuntu on a PPC ?
<MetalMusicAddict> Sorry. Never
<ArminiusTux> All right - thx for your time.
<sirriffsalot> Here's the tune for those curious: https://www.dropbox.com/s/g0qbnme21bhigp7/demo%20mix%2002_Selection.wav?dl=0
<sakrecoer> ArminiusTux: i have, but it was in 2010
<ArminiusTux> Hello sakrecoer, was it working back then and how was the performance?
<sakrecoer> ArminiusTux: i was blown away tbh.
<sakrecoer> it was on a powerbook g4
<ArminiusTux> ahh ic, I was trying MATE & lubuntu on a G5, quite impressed with the performance, but I was having installation / boot issues
<sakrecoer> don't think ardour was packaged back then, but i was able to record a few tunes anyways.
<sakrecoer> ArminiusTux: yeah, installing it wasn't the easiest maybe, i can't really remember.
 * UserX_ sends greetings
<Bernd> ist das hier überhaupt deutsch?
<fabio_> Hello
<fabio_> I need help with jack
<fabio_> is anybody there?
<fabio_> distro
<fabio_> hello
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-26
<ossdevel> hi there! is any1 had the problem connecting to X after upgrade to 16.04? systemd-ligind problems?
<ossdevel> sorry, systemd-logind?..
<studio-user304> i am sorry, a just little speak english
<studio-user304> i difficult for partage my experience in english
<jetamkadlec> hello, can I ask g something??
<EDinNY> I want screen to lock after some time...is this done in the screensaver settings?  Where are the screensaver settings?
<zequence> EDinNY: Try the power settings
<EDinNY> Thanks...got it!
<studio-user913> hello
<studio-user913> I need help I think...
<studio-user913> I am very new to Ubuntu....
<zequence> studio-user913: What kind of problem are you having?
<zequence> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<studio-user913> I just upgraded to 16.04. everything seems to be working fine, however the new installer is telling me it has an OS upgrade.
<studio-user913> I hit install....it pauses a moment then refreshes to the orginal message about the OS upgrade.
<zequence> studio-user913: what kind of result do you get from this command: cat /etc/issue
<studio-user913> Im sorry zequence...you my have to baby step me through this...
<studio-user913> do I use the sudo with the command?
<zequence> studio-user913: All right.
<zequence> studio-user913: No problem, let's do it one step at a time
<studio-user913> thank you.....very kind
<zequence> studio-user913: So, why I'm asking you to do this command is make sure that you are in fact in the correct issue of Ubuntu (which Ubuntu Studio is another flavor of)
<studio-user913> sure....do I use the superuser with the command?
<zequence> studio-user913: "cat" is a program that outputs the contents of files. And, what I'm interested in is the contents of the file at /etc7Issue
<zequence> studio-user913: So, therefore, open a terminal, and input the command, exactly like this: cat /etc/issue
<studio-user913> it says..... Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l
<zequence> Right, so there's no newer release. In that case, the upgrader is perhaps bugges in some way
<studio-user913> can it be healed?? HAHA
<zequence> studio-user913: Could help reporting a bug. YOu'd need to setup a launchpad account for that.
<zequence> studio-user913: That way, the fix would get in a later release
<studio-user913> please...how?
<zequence> I mean, from an update
<zequence> studio-user913: Well, start by creating an account at http://launchpad.net
<studio-user046> how can i search my ubuntu-studio computer for files?
<zequence> studio-user913: Usually you can do that from your file manager, which is Thunar in the case of Ubuntu Studio7
<studio-user913> Thank you.... You have been a source of releif.
<zequence> Sorry :)
<zequence> studio-user046: ^
<zequence> studio-user913: np. Hope you are enjoying your installation!
<studio-user913> Do any of you do professional video production? Noob question.
<studio-user046> Thank you, I'll get out of the way so you can continue with your other user, sorry for my interruption.
<studio-user913> In fact...I think I love it.... Want to transition completely away from windows.
<zequence> studio-user913: Not mysef. sakrecoer might do some video editing. He's our new project lead, and mostly into graphics
<zequence> studio-user046: Oh, don't be sorry! Theres's room enough for all of us!
<zequence> hmm, that was strange.
<studio-user913> I hope I didn't bogart all your help.
<zequence> I auto-complete and didn't take care of what I auto-completed
<zequence> Nah, not to be unkind, but the problem was probably at his end, and he should realize it :)
<studio-user913> Is there an open source video editor that will import a file of edits from another editing program?
<zequence> studio-user913: That I do not know. Seems like the best option there is to create suitable files to import for the new editor, if not
<studio-user913> Or am I looking at a full re-edit from zero??
<zequence> studio-user913: Are there any editors that will import another editors project files?
<studio-user913> yes. is there?
<studio-user913> this would make my transition to linux much faster and easier.
<zequence> In pro audio world, different people use different tools
<zequence> So, when you need to get something mixed, you first make files out of each channel, using a good format
<zequence> The mixer gets the files, which were properly named, and imports them into his/hers DAW
<zequence> No matter which OS
<zequence> Since I don't know video, I couldn't say what is the norm there
<studio-user913> I have made all the different project files Lightworks Pro will make for me. I have had no success with kdenlive or pitivi or cinelerra
<studio-user913> Lightworks Pro will work in Linux but I have used up all my license.
<studio-user913> thank you so much...I will remember this as a resource in the future. Thank you all for your patients. Have a great day.
<zequence> studio-user913: Sorry we can't help you further this time.
<zequence> studio-user913: This channel is not very active, so patience is always required :)
<zequence> studio-user913: I would also suggest checking out other channels and forums, especially for the more common applications. They all have their own channels
<zequence> studio-user913: Like #blender
<zequence> To join it, add this command into your IRC client(without the quotes) '/join #blender'
<zequence> And, I'm sure there are plenty more
<studio-user913> Cool. Thank you. I'm glad I didn't leave.
<studio-user913> I just joined launchpad.
<studio-user913> but...How do I use it?
<zequence> studio-user913: to report a bug in the system that is affected, just open a terminal and input the command 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>' (replace <packagename> with the name of the package)
<zequence> So, to the next problem - what is the name of the package?
<studio-user913> that's all?? Very cool.
<studio-user913> but the name of the new software pkg say's
<studio-user913> "software".
<studio-user913> how do I get the name?
<zequence> studio-user913: Which application was telling you to upgrade?
<studio-user913> I mean in the drop down menu
<zequence> studio-user913: Was is "Software"?
<studio-user913> yes...in the dropdown menu under system. it's not the software center.
<zequence> under system?
<studio-user913> yes...just one above software updater
<zequence> Ok, so it's not the application called "Software". A Gnome application introduced to may of the flavors this cycle
<zequence> Let's see what the ubuntu software upgrader is called..
<studio-user913> it's not the "Ubuntu Software Center" That I was just getting use to before the update. haha
<studio-user913> No. It's just call "Software" in my drop down menu just above the "Software Updater".
<zequence> Ok, so it's the package named 'gnome-software'
<studio-user913> I'm afraid not....just literally "Software".
<zequence> ..in which case, you do the bug report just by doing this in a terminal: 'ubuntu-bug gnome-software'
<zequence> The package name is gnome-software, but the pretty name is "Software"
<studio-user913> ohhhhh....okay.
<studio-user913> thank you again.
<zequence> studio-user973: Hi!
<studio-user973> Hi
<zequence> studio-user913: Yeah, the hard part is figuring out the package name. But - if you don't, you can always report a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+filebug
<studio-user913> very good!! It worked of course. Thank you zequence.
<zequence> studio-user973: New Ubuntu Studio user?
<studio-user973> Yes, but considering something else as cannot install any third party apps
<zequence> studio-user973: Which third party apps?
<studio-user973> Any of them, but trying to install Torguard at the moment https://torguard.net/downloads.php
<studio-user973> torguard-latest-amd64.deb
<zequence> studio-user973: Right. There's a problem with the GUI installer atm
<zequence> studio-user973: If you want to install it "manually", download the .deb package, then use the terminal 'dpkg -i <packagename>'
<zequence> studio-user973: Or, rather 'sudo dpkg -i <packagename>'
<studio-user973> Thank's I'll try that ...
<zequence> studio-user973: You need any help with that, just let me know
<zequence> noobity is welcome here. We were all noobs once
<zequence> studio-user973: There's an update coming to the Software application that will ammend this, btw
<studio-user973> russell@russell-MS-7817:~$ sudo dpkg -i /downloads/torguard-latest-amd64.deb dpkg: error processing archive /downloads/torguard-latest-amd64.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  /downloads/torguard-latest-amd64.deb
<zequence> studio-user973: Ok, so, there's no directory like /downloads, right?
<zequence> studio-user973: I would think the folder is actually called Downloads, so this should work no matter your user name 'sudo dpkg -i /home/$USER/Downloads/torguard-latest-amd64.deb
<studio-user973> thisis the full path:  /home/russell/Downloads/torguard-latest-amd64.deb
<zequence> Right, so use that
<zequence> You can exchange 'russel' with $USER. $USER is a environment variable that will always output the user who is currently logged in
<studio-user973> I found the problem - apparently it makes a difference whether you use caps or lowercase in the word "Downloads"?
<zequence> studio-user973: Yes, only Windows does not
<studio-user973> I'll have to get used to that - thanks for the help.
<zequence> studio-user973: Hope you have fun with it!
<studio-user140> Hola! Anyone around?
<zequence> studio-user140: Hello
<studio-user140> Yay! Just installing the Studio. Can't wait to run it. Looks very beautiful already!
<studio-user140> Have been waiting for this moment for years!
<zequence> studio-user140: Nice!
<zequence> studio-user140: If you have any problems, don't hesitate to ask questions here
<studio-user140> Cool man! Cheers!
<zequence> It may be a wait sometimes, but sooner or later someone will answer
<zequence> you are more than welcome
<zequence> studio-user140: May i ask, what in Ubuntu Studio are you most interested in - audio, video, graphics?
<studio-user355> Sorry Zequence, I was cut off before as my installation finished.
<studio-user355> I am originally more of an audio person but got recently more into webstuff.
<zequence> studio-user355: Cool. If you want to help with our web site, just let us know. You can either get in touch with us on the irc channel #ubuntustudio-devel, or our devel mail list
<zequence> We are actually planning an overhaul currently
<zequence> There's a theme, which is mobile friendly,but not all of the details are there yet
<studio-user355> Wow! So easy to get into the club! How could I help?
<zequence> studio-user355: There's no big thing to it. Just be in touch. The mail list is important, but a way to get close and personal is in deed the IRC channel
<zequence> i.e. '/join #ubuntustudio-devel'
<studio-user355> Cool, thanks!
<studio-user427> Hello hello. Have some questions.
<zequence> studio-user427: Shoot
<zequence> Also, nice to see so many new Ubuntu Studio users on IRC!
<cfhowlett> indeed.  seems to be a new influx of sorts
<studio-user427> First, does ubuntu studio have a software center?
<studio-user427> Yeah my friend hooked me up with this OS
<cfhowlett> studio-user427, there is a software center
<studio-user427> Cool were can I find it?
<studio-user427> where*
<zequence> studio-user427: It's called "Software" in the latest release
<cfhowlett> on the dock or through the system menu
<zequence> The release being 16.04
<zequence> YOu should find it in the favorites section of the menu, but also the system part
<studio-user427> Oh! ok got it now thanks. No wonder I couldn't find it, haha
<zequence> studio-user427: Apparently it has a bug, which prevents installing third party deb packages as of yet (meaning stuff you download), but that should be fixed shortly
<zequence> Just make sure to update
<studio-user427> Ok, I want to install the Adobe Creative Suite at some point for my job. Will I be able to do that prior to the updates?
<zequence> studio-user427: You can always install .deb packages using the terminal. Just do 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.dev
<zequence> should say .deb at the end, but anyway
<studio-user427> Ok, still new to the terminal so I'll make a note of that.
<zequence> studio-user427: Usually you wouldn't need to use it, but before the bug is fixed, it's what works
<zequence> Usually the gui tools will use terminal tools to do that kind of stuff
<studio-user427> Cool, sounds good.
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-27
<zequence> Software does some things differently from previous package installers
<zequence> It's new, in short
<studio-user427> Ah, I see. Still a super noob, but I'll get the hang of it soon.
<studio-user427> Second question, firefox is having trouble playing videos on certain sites. How do I install a flash plug in for it?
<studio-user427> Or would it be best to get a different browser?
<zequence> studio-user427: to install most of the codecs and stuff you need, do this in a terminal
<zequence> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zequence> It will add all sorts of non-free stuff that many people can't live without
<zequence> ..such as flash player
<zequence> Main reason that is not already included is because of licenses
<zequence> those being non-free, that is
<zequence> ..and not very re-distributable.
<zequence> Just makes the whole thing a lot more complicated, doesn't it?
<studio-user427> I see, yeah...it's a shame folks are still using flash anyway.
<zequence> Even after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras you may be lacking support for some drm stuff for DVDs
<zequence> If you absolutely must have those, there's a script you can run to install that as well
<zequence> Think most people these days don't use hard mediums as much anymore
<studio-user427> Ah..ok. True. I should be good if my job doesn't ask to use my comp for a presentation.
<studio-user427> Non-profits are super old school.
<zequence> To me, Windows is old school
<zequence> I's like, really 80's frame of mind
<zequence> Even with the nice graphics
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is probably not the freshest experience out there though
<zequence> But, it does come with everything imaginable, already installed
<studio-user427> Yeah I grew up on windows...I'm sure most folks have.
<zequence> We will hopefully add the possibility to choose Destop Environment during install. That should ensure that everyone gets the kind of user experience they want
<zequence> I did too - grow up on Windows. Quit using it at around 2008 completely
<zequence> Almost ten years now
<zequence> I don't get much inspired from seeing Win 10
<developer> Hi, evŕyone!!!!
<zequence> developer: Hello!
<studio-user427> That sounds cool. This way makes you have to learn though. It's best not to let the world get lazy from
<studio-user427> from nice user interfaces.
<zequence> studio-user427: Always takes some effort to learn something new, but the question is if it's good to do in the long run
<studio-user427> Hello developer
<zequence> I wouldn't say Windows has a nice UI. Gnome, maybe, but not Windows
<zequence> It's just flashy looking.
<zequence> But, if you are used to it, it's what works, I guess
<zequence> Win8 I think most people would consider some form of scizophrenia
<studio-user427> If tech is changing everday it's best to know the foundations to help keep up with the times.
<studio-user427> Windows 8 was terrible.
<zequence> Windows is in many ways stuck in the past
<zequence> just take some very core stuff
<zequence> Like, usb things
<zequence> Stick a mouse into a Windows and it will say "installing drivers", and then you might even need to unplug, replug until it works
<zequence> In Linux, it just works, right away
<zequence> Why?
<zequence> Windows is thinking in terms of permanent installations, like before USB
<zequence> The driver already exists
<zequence> But, the way they designed the core is that you need to create an interface for everything, like if it was a permanenet installation
<zequence> And, it's not for security, or they would have have introduced that today - not in the 90s
<zequence> I'm just saying Windows is yesterday, not the future
<studio-user427> Huh...didn't think of it that way. Does sound pretty backwards now that you mention it.
<studio-user427> Glad my friend set me up with this
<zequence> This might not be the ultimate solution for everyone, but it sure is more fun!
<studio-user427> True, glad there's folks around to instantly troubleshoot & learn with.
<studio-user427> So yeah more fun indeed.
<studio-user427> Ah so third question, terminal commands for Ubuntu Studio are essentially the same as older Ubuntu versions?
<studio-user427> Looking up resources on the terminal and trying not to cross wires so to speak
<zequence> Also with all the extremely integrity provocing features of Win10 I'm more towards actively disrecommending anyone from using it at all, for any purpose, much more than I would for Win7
<zequence> studio-user427: One thing that hardly ever changes, that is the terminal commens
<zequence> commands*
<zequence> The UI changes a lot in the Linux world, but not the stuff underneath as much - would cause hell
<studio-user427> Sweet.
<studio-user427> Yeah for sure.
<zequence> Linux itself changes probably more than anything out there - even Windows, but the interface for it can't do that too much, or it will become a nightmare
<zequence> Now I'm talking about the plumbing underneath, the kernel, which is what Linux in fact is
<studio-user427> UI is something I can handle...but once I'm set with the terminal my brain would fry if it changed.
<zequence> It's the part that you'll find everywhere nowadays - 60% of servers, 100% supercomputers, 60% mobile, and soon probably everything else
<zequence> google, facebook, amazon, etc, etc
<zequence> Only user PCs are not dominantly Linux these days pretty much
<zequence> But, what we do is not exactly involved in that either. So, there's a big difference between say Ubuntu and Android
<zequence> The Terminal has long been a tool that you hardly can live without
<zequence> You can, but it helps knowing the terminal sometimes
<studio-user427> Right, had to crack my Android some years ago for a virus. Terrible stuff.
<zequence> Also, if you ever need to fix a bug in a kernel module, and someone has, but it's not out there yet - you can build it from source code!
<studio-user427> Haha, I'm soon gonna learn that. Long live the Terminal.
<studio-user427> Woah, might need some help if that comes up. Still a pretty basic coder.
<zequence> Developers usually use the terminal for most things, and it's not just to be old school - it's faster, but it takes longer to learn
<zequence> Basically what you do there is you run applications, giving them arguments on what they should do
<zequence> like 'ls -a'
<zequence> Which is the program that resides in /bin/ls, and what it does is list files
<zequence> With the argument "-a" you tell it to also list hidden files
<studio-user427> Right
<zequence> You can also tell it where to list files, like 'ls ~/.config/'
<zequence> So, pretty basic really. Just a lot of text instead of mouse clicks
<zequence> Once you learn scripting, you can do things like move all wav files from this folder to that folder, and convert them to flac, in one command
<studio-user427> Oh sweet. A designers dream, haha.
<zequence> That's when it starts to become really handy to know the terminal, but usually it's just stuff like installing some packages or adding a PPA or two
<studio-user427> Ah, ok. Gotcha.
<studio-user427> Does Studio have any short cuts to get me start in the meantime?
<studio-user427> I rember an older version of Ubuntu I used had a few.
<zequence> Well, it's the same for all Linux distros pretty much - except when it comes to installing packages
<zequence> When it comes to installing packages, all Debian based are very much the same
<zequence> Ubuntu is Debian based
<zequence> The other big root apart from Debian is Red Hat
<zequence> Fedora is a Red Hat based distro
<zequence> They have their own packaging system
<studio-user427> Ah, ok. One of the tutorials I was watching is based in Fedora.
<studio-user427> I'll keep that in mind.
<zequence> Most of that will be the same in Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> At least the basic stuff
<studio-user427> Gotcha
<zequence> I did this a long while back https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UsingTheTerminal
<zequence> It's old, but perhaps it has some useful points
<studio-user427> Yeah for sure, I'll check it out.
<zequence> The tutorial thinks you have gedit installed, which you may not have, so it's a fail already :)
<studio-user427> Hahaha
<studio-user427>  Semi but not total so still useful
<zequence> Think I tried to add all the usual tricks that are actually usable in real life
<studio-user427> Cool cool
<zequence> Remember, you can start any application from the terminal, no matter if it has a GUI or not. If you know the name of the binary, or the path to the binary, you type, and it starts
<zequence> That's the number one thing you do in a terminal - run applications
<studio-user427> Ooh, didn't know that...ok.
<studio-user427> Saves a lotta time
<zequence> Yeah, usually the first part of the command is a program of some sort. Then follows arguments and other technical stuff
<zequence> The reason you can just type the name of the application instead of the full path to it is because of some environment variables
<zequence> YOu can see what those are by running the command 'env'
<zequence> Specifically the variable PATH
<zequence> This is the cool thing about Linux. It's an open book, if you want to read it
<studio-user427> Ah, I see what you mean. Just tried that out now.
<studio-user427> Haha, that's a good way to put it.
<zequence> If you want to run firefox, from the termina, for instance, you can either do 'firefox'
<zequence> Or, '/usr/bin/firefox' which is the full path
<zequence> The environment variable takes care of not having to write the full path
<zequence> But, you could have it installed in different places, and the variable has some of those stored in order
<zequence> That's something you would worry about when starting to build your own local variant, for instance
<studio-user427> Cooool dude. Geeking out over here, haha.
<zequence> Just to have a taste of a typical terminal command, even if firefox is very much graphical, type 'firefox --help'
<zequence> One of the options you'll see is probably --safe-mode. So, to start firefox in safe mode, you would do 'firefox --safe-mode'
<zequence> And, that's pretty much the basics of what happens in the terminal 90% of the time
<zequence> If you don't know the first part of the command, don't do it. That's a general tip
<zequence> If
<zequence> if 'sudo' is the first part of the command, that means you should pay extra attention
<zequence> sudo is a program that gives you root privileges - meaning you get to change any part of the system with that
<zequence> Not so hard, right?
<studio-user427> Cool, I see what you mean. Yeah, I'll be sure not to mess with 'sudo' commands for a bit.
<studio-user427> No, it's not bad at all. Pretty neat stuff.
<zequence> studio-user427: always remember to use the TAB key for auto-complete. It works in the most unusual places
<zequence> Helps not having to type full path names and file names especially
<zequence> Even helps auto complete arguments for applications
<zequence> If I update the system, I don't use graphical tools. Why? Cause, it's faster in the terminal, plus I see everything that happens
<zequence> So, I just do two commands. First, update the cache of installable packages with 'sudo apt-get update'
<studio-user427> So when you say auto-complete that's mostly for arguments and root situations. Not for basic installs and running applications.
<zequence> Then, I do the actual update, or rather upgrade, with 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<zequence> studio-user427: I do auto-complete for anything that I don't remember how it is spelled in the terminal.
<zequence> studio-user427: As long as it makes sense, the terminal usually will auto-complete (depends on lots of scripts already installed in the system)
<studio-user427> Ah, I see.
<zequence> Like, if you type this, and then press TAB a couple of times, you'll see what I mean 'ls /'
<zequence> If there's more than one solution, it will show the alternatives
<zequence> Otherwise, it will just complete
<studio-user427> Yeah yeah ok. I see what you mean now.
<zequence> So, if you want to see what is in /home, you do 'ls /ho' and press TAB a couple of times, then ENTER
<zequence> and so on
<zequence> Actually, only once in that case
<zequence> cause there's no alternatives
<studio-user427> Ok, gotcha.
<zequence> the root for the whole system is /
<zequence> but, the root for the logged in user is ~/
<zequence> ~/ is the same as /home/username/
<zequence> ~/ just makes things easier in many, many situations
<zequence> I don't know your username, but I can tell you to see what is in your user config dir, by telling you to do the command 'ls ~/.config
<zequence> Or, to see all of your files i your home dir with 'ls -a ~/'
<zequence> And, anytime you don't know what a command does, or you want to know more about it, either do 'command -h' or 'command --help' or 'man command'
<zequence> man is an application which needs to be shut down with 'q'
<zequence> also, remember CTRL-C and CTRL-D for shutting down processes in a terminal
<studio-user427> Ok, yeah. My friend who set it up gave me all the username stuff.
<studio-user427> Ok, gotcha.
<zequence> That's about it. You're now a certified Ubuntu Studio terminal user!
<zequence> You won't be accidentally causing power shortages
<studio-user427> Hahaha!
<studio-user427> Sweet! Dude thanks a bunch. Was feeling a little anxiet about the switch, but I'm totally down for Linux life now.
<zequence> :)
<studio-user427> No longer a simple anime nerd - I have evolved haha
<zequence> It's like being an Inhuman. You just find yourself here
<zequence> Someting like that
<studio-user427> Haha, true. Inhuman compared to the rest of the world yeah
<studio-user427> Anywho, won't take up much of your time. Sure there some other folks with questions lurking about.
<zequence> If you know Marvels Inhumans, it makes more sense
<zequence> I'm not usually this active for sure. But, it seemed like you had some use of it
<studio-user427> Still making my way through Marvel. Most of my life has been pure anime. So making my way through all the American stuff.
<studio-user427> Yeah I did for sure!
<zequence> Ah, I'm not American myself. But, I did grown up with some of the Marvel stuff
<zequence> Was intending to become a graphics artist originally, but moved towards music later. Living in Sweden
<zequence> Spiderman, Daredevil, that sort of thing. The golden ages for me were around 85-90 or so
<studio-user427> Oh, I see. Always been interested in music, but there's a higher demand for graphics in Chicago non-profits.
<studio-user427> I'm super into Flash these days. But Spiderman and Daredevil are cool.
<zequence> Yeah, I still follow all of the stuff done in Cinema, but I would probably not if I hadn't read those magazines as a kid
<zequence> Think it was Frank Miller era with the Daredevil stuff
<zequence> Pretty brutal, but also a bit more evolved than the common stuff
<zequence> studio-user427: What kind of non-profits?
<studio-user427> Ah cool - I'll check that out. The most I've seen about Daredevil is the live action movie made some years back.
<studio-user427> Mostly non-profits working to help communities that don't have gov support.
<studio-user427> But I'm slowly leaving those places cause the pay isn't great.
<zequence> The movie was very inspired by the Frank Miller era, specifically, sometimes copying some frames directly, but hard to reproduce that. Not really close to the original. Not sure if the original is readable to date though.
<zequence> Getting paid can be important. We who do this Ubuntu Studio stuff, we don't get paid at all
<zequence> It's totally on volunteer basis
<zequence> Some of the flavors will have one or two Canonical employees helping out, but that's still just volunteer work
<zequence> I just quit being project lead after 3 years
<zequence> sakrecoer just took over, and is doing it for two years
<zequence> He's also living in Sweden, coincidentally
<studio-user427> Ah true, just getting started in my career w/ bills to pay. Once I get settled I wouldn't mind little to no pay.
<studio-user427> Ah I see.
<zequence> I suppose money is getting less important to people these days. Maybe it's universal
<zequence> Lots of people feel that way now
<zequence> Better to have something meaningful to do, and some freedom
<zequence> studio-user427: Hope you have a good time with your Studio installation
<studio-user427> Yeah, but in the states money can be a curse for most folks. Personally, I could care less.
<studio-user427> Yeah, thanks again for all your help! Appreciate it.
<zequence> let us know if something is not working right or you otherwise have any opinions!
<studio-user427> Sounds good, will do.
<micheal> its micheal myers
<micheal> can u help me donload jack
<Bernzel> Hey I need some help with exporting a trimmed down video in OpenShot, anyone that can help? Just spent 30mintues exporting the same video I came in with..
<sakrecoer> Bernzel: what do you mean by trimmed down?
<Bernzel> sakrecoer, I've cut the length down
<Bernzel> with the resize tool
<sakrecoer> Bernzel: but is the export region aldo shortened? please note i haven't use openshot in a longvtime
<Bernzel> sakrecoer, no idea :/ I simply dragged the imported video to a track below, resized with the resize tool and tried to export straight after, but all I get is the full length video with no sound nor any visuals
<sakrecoer> is the exported video having a bunch long bit of black at the end? Bernzel
<Bernzel> sakrecoer, the whole vid is black
<sakrecoer> that sounds very bad indeed...
<Bernzel> I don't understand how it can be so difficult to just cut out a piece of a video :s
<sakrecoer> Bernzel: have you put down much efforts on cutting the video, or could you redo it in kdenlive?
<Bernzel> I could redo it.
<sakrecoer> it could be something fishy with your export settings
<sakrecoer> can't really help you with that right now..
<sakrecoer> but kdenlive is a safer shot i think.
<sakrecoer> i understand this isn't exactly a sollution
<sakrecoer> sorry about that Bernzel
<sakrecoer> i'll look into it later today, what version of ubuntustudio are you running?
<sakrecoer> Bernzel:
<Bernzel> sakrecoer, no worries! :) I'm not using UbuntuStudio
<sakrecoer> ok, have you tried reaching out to the openshot guys, Bernzel ?
<Bernzel> yeah they arn't responding. But I found something now
<Bernzel> why it's black
<sakrecoer> \o/
<Bernzel> It's recording the full track which is cut out most of it. So when I forward to the time where I actually had video, it's showing
<sakrecoer> got to go, good luck Bernzel
<sakrecoer> check out for dome settings for whst region you want to export from the timeline Bernzel. ciao noe
<danwe> hallo everyone, someone know why the generic ubuntustudio OpenShot video editor stopped working all of the sudden? it doesnt start and un-instaling and installing again didnt work. someone had this problem?
<sakrecoer> danwe: that sounds odd.
<sakrecoer> danwe: in your home folder, you should find a folder called ".openshot"
<sakrecoer> it is hidden to you in the file manager unless you "display hidden files"
<sakrecoer> danwe: back it up (rename it to .openshot_bckup) and try erstarting it
<sakrecoer> *restarting it
<danwe> sakrecoer: you are genius
<danwe> it worked
<sakrecoer> \o/
<sakrecoer> danwe: those folders often hold configurations for the program they are named after, but sometimes they also have important data. always back them up first, before you delete them
<sakrecoer> danwe: but its the classic trick that can often help
<sakrecoer> danwe: by "those folders" i mean the folders that starts with a dot=> "." and that are hidden unless you show them
<sakrecoer> specificaly the .folders in your home folder
<sakrecoer> danwe: happy video editing! feel free to share your work with us here or by taggin ubuntustudio on your social media if you are into that :)
<jgcampbell300> so any news on working speech recognition for linux ?
<studio-user295> hola
<studio-user295>  español?
<danwe> sakrecoer: thank you for your help and info - I will surely do so
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-28
<tonito> Hello, Please someone can tell about USB 3.0 in Ubunto Studio 14.04?
<tonito> hello ?
<NoobieZA> Hi. I need help with mysql please. I'm trying to set up zoneminder and when I get to this stage I just get "unable to locate package"
<sakrecoer> NoobieZA: you wont find any help here for that. try #mysql or #zoneminder
<NoobieZA> thanks
<sakrecoer> using zoneminder to set up a music video, NoobieZA ?
<kiasdaddy> 'ello
<clearwood> Hi I have just installed ubuntu studio and I am trying to install mathbuntu on top via the script.  It does not work.  Is there someone here who have done this ?
<clearwood> is there any one here ?
<sakrecoer> hi clearwood :) i think everyone is busy today.
<sirriffsalot_> clearwood, fraid I can't help, hence quiet :)
<clearwood> ok thanks for your reply :)
<sakrecoer> i've never used mathbuntu, but ubuntu studio is really just ubuntu..
<sakrecoer> so apt-get should install most things you want
<clearwood> but it uses xfce doesnt it ?
<sakrecoer> clearwood: yes
<sakrecoer> oh but, mathbuntu is a nother flavour of ubuntu
<sakrecoer> clearwood: to run mathbuntu within ubuntustudio, you need to set up a virtual machine
<sakrecoer> clearwood: or you install it on another partition of your HD
<clearwood> mathbuntu has this install script that I have run on another pc and it worked.  But when I try to run it on ubuntu studio I get som strange messages
<sakrecoer> i found this on their website: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm_ygkKNJko
<clearwood> is another ubunt install on another machine
<clearwood> yes I saw it
<clearwood> but its fore some old distro version
<sakrecoer> from the website it looks like mathbunut hasn't been updated since 2014
<sakrecoer> but i had never heard about it before...
<clearwood> maybe its because of this xfce
<sakrecoer> if it was made specifically for another DE, maybe..
<sakrecoer> clearwood: you could make a bootable USB stick, and boot mathbuntu from it
<clearwood> what is DE
<sakrecoer> Desktop Environment
<clearwood> done the stidk thing  before but the stick, does leaves out a few things.  Prefer prober install, via the script
<sakrecoer> the documentation is a bit obscure, but from the list of included software here http://www.mathbuntu.org/index.html?open=howto under "LEArn More"
<sakrecoer> i think could apt-get install all of them, except that "R" you would have find its name in the repository
<sakrecoer> but i'm really affraid it is out of the scope of ubuntu studio, that is to say: you wont find much help about it here
<clearwood> yes.  I would love to have both thing ie. studio and math
<sakrecoer> http://www.mathbuntu.org/index.html?open=information
<clearwood> yes I guess I can do the long walk and install it all one by one
<clearwood> I the 14.4 so that I possibly could use the install script.
<sakrecoer> maybe.
<sakrecoer> if it is important to you to have both, i would try that.
<sakrecoer> or boot mathbuntu in a virtual machine, but that isn't much easier...
<clearwood> The install script is a bit strange I dont understand it
<clearwood> [Desktop Entry] Categories=Education;Math; Comment[en_US]= Comment= Exec=xterm -e "`dirname %k`/.files/setup" GenericName[en_US]=Install Mathematical Software GenericName=Install Mathematical Software Icon=ubiquity MimeType= Name[en_US]=MathUbuntu Set Up Name=MathUbuntu Set Up Path= StartupNotify=false Terminal=true TerminalOptions= Type=Application
<sakrecoer> please don't paste it here
<clearwood> I just thought I could use parts of it
<sakrecoer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sakrecoer> but tbh, that will not empower me to help you :(
<clearwood> ok sorry
<sakrecoer> try to see if they have an email list, or a IRC chanel maybe. I mean the mathbuntu guys
<sakrecoer> good luck clearwood !
<clearwood> yes and thanks for your attention
<clearwood> much appreciated :)
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, yo!
<clearwood> just i little question.   is it possible to define shortcuts like for instance the windows key for the menu (topleft)
<clearwood> in studio that is :)
<sirriffsalot_> clearwood, in ardour you mean? Sure
<olinuxx> hi sakrecoer I've read a discussion on an ubuntustudio ML lastly about screencasters. Within this discussion, someone mentionned that simplescreenrecorder isn't packaged in debian/ubuntu. I've got a package of it in my LibraZiK repos (debian jessie). I'm not sure how it is in regards of DFSG but : it works. Just mentionning it here if you guys want to start from something already done. Be aware that my package is done with a 0.3.3 version o
<olinuxx> f SSR which is quite outdated but, once again, it works and it works with JACK for audio. HTH
<zequence> olinuxx: Best would be to get the package into Debian, and we get it automatically from there
<clearwood> sirriffsalot: no just in the DE
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Hello there
<olinuxx> zequence, I know, I've just proposed that to the debian-multimedia team
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, have you been kicking some serious drum asses? :D
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Not yet, still stuck at home, but tomorrow, for sure!
<olinuxx> zequence, I was just mentionning for whatever it worth
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, cool, just curious :)
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, actually gonna head to the rehearsal room alone tomorrow for the first time, drummer's off to denmark to see Adele and vocalist is busy working so, gonna try rigging for drum recording and shit
<zequence> olinuxx: Yes, unfortunately we would not package anything for Ubuntu unless it was totally impossible to get into Debian, and there were no serious licensing issues (and still, it would be only if someone is interested in doing it)
<sirriffsalot_> zequence, I actually intuitively get drums more so than I thought, with some practice I could maybe pull off the basics
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Cool
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Like most things, simple when you know it
<olinuxx> up to you guys :)
<zequence> Always better to package for Debian so it gets spread out to as many Debian based as possible
<zequence> So, no use in packaging for Ubuntu only, without special reasons
<sakrecoer> cool olinuxx, nice thought! but yeah, i think the debian way is pretty nice on a larger scale :)
<olinuxx> as said : it's been proposed to debian multimedia as well, wait'n'see then :)
<zequence> olinuxx: I'm sure they could use a hand. YOu did the packaging yourself?
<olinuxx> I started from a package of 0.3.1 from TangoStudio, then updated it to build on debian jessie (tangostudio was based on jessie), then updated to a 0.3.3+git version
<olinuxx> oups
<olinuxx> tangostudio was based on wheezy
<zequence> olinuxx: If there are no problems with the packaging, should be no biggie. But, of course, maintaining packages for Debian has its own workflows and problems, so it can get a bit overwhelming - but there are people willing to help
<zequence> olinuxx: First thing to do is create a bug for it
<olinuxx> yep, I might do that
<olinuxx> never did before, so I'll check it
<olinuxx> thanks for the hint zequence
<zequence> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianMentorsFaq#How_do_I_add_a_new_package_to_the_archive.3F
<zequence> olinuxx: ^
<olinuxx> will have a look to it, thanks.
<galatheas> hi... anyone there?
<olinuxx> galatheas, a few people yes, please feel free to ask your question, then wait for an answer :)
<galatheas> thx olinuxx ;)
<sirriffsalot_> *sneers*
<galatheas> so, i got some problems to get jack run with my audio interface... i use the Native Instruments Guitar Rig Kontrol 2 (usb) ... if i try to select the interface as input and ouput device, jackd dont satrts...
<galatheas> i got the follow error messages...
<galatheas> Thu Apr 28 21:07:56 2016: ERROR: cannot register object path "/org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio2": A handler is already registered for /org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio2 Thu Apr 28 21:07:56 2016: ERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio2 error : A handler is already registered for /org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio2 Thu Apr 28 21:07:56 2016: ERROR: Audio device hw:RigKontrol3,0 cannot be acquired... Thu Apr 28 2
<galatheas> Thu Apr 28 21:07:56 2016: ERROR: Cannot initialize driver Thu Apr 28 21:07:56 2016: ERROR: JackServer::Open failed with -1 Thu Apr 28 21:07:56 2016: ERROR: Failed to open server
<olinuxx> you're welcome galatheas , are you new with using IRC ?
<galatheas> not at all.. just used it to chat... not to solve any problems ;)
<olinuxx> galatheas, ok. Just be aware than on a help channel like this one, sometimes it can take a bit before getting an answer, so a "hi", then a question, then patience :)
<olinuxx> I'm sure someone is going to answer you soon (I can't unfortunately)
<galatheas> ok ;) thank you olinuxx
<olinuxx> welcome :)
<sakrecoer> galatheas: for apsting logs, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ when it is quiet like this nobody get hurt, but if serveal people are helping each other you will get in trouble with them :)
<sakrecoer> *pasting
<sakrecoer> galatheas: i'm affraid your logs aren't telling me much, but could you paste a screen shot of your settings in qjackctl here for me: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/
<zequence> sakrecoer: galatheas: My suspicion is that jackd1 is installed
<zequence> Sounds like the audio card is already use and jack can't grab it
<zequence> Already forgotten if jackd1 is able to do that. jackd2 will do it
<galatheas> well zequence i use an ubuntu studio 16.04 installation.... so jackd is installed ;) @ sakrecoer ... screenshot in a few... ^^
<zequence> galatheas: jackd, yes, but that is just a meta
<zequence> Which is why I*m asking jackd1, or jackd2
<zequence> If you for example decided to build something from source which deals with jack libs, then you would have removed jackd2 and installed jackd1 instead
<zequence> Our default is jackd2
<zequence> Under normal circumstances, it will just work - if you select a good device to start jack with
<galatheas> no it is an fresh installation, without install anything else....
<zequence> galatheas: No need to select input and output separately, btw. It's best to not do that
<galatheas> sakrecoer: screen1 http://www.pasteall.org/pic/102513 and screen2 http://www.pasteall.org/pic/102514
<galatheas> well... i think i set up the rig kontroll device correctly as default device....
<zequence> galatheas: It is not the default device
<galatheas> .... ehm... as system default ^
<zequence> hw:0 is the default device
<zequence> galatheas: Try removing settings for input/output and making those default, then in the first page, select your device instead of "default"
<galatheas> hm if i start an mp3 or youtube video, i only listen on the output of the rig kontroll o0
<galatheas> well... jackd starts then, but i dont have any peak on the inputs or outputs...
<zequence> You can see inputs and outputs in "Connect"
<zequence> If you want to monitor volume, you need to use some kind of software for that. Most recording software has monitoring built in
<zequence> IF that is what you meant by peak
<sakrecoer> thanks zequence, sorry galatheas i have some afk things that came up inbetween. good luck!
<galatheas> ... i got an other message... Jack Server is started not by ladish daemon and there is no loaded studio, so a new studio is created and marked as started....
<zequence> ladish is a separate application, so any problem with that is not totally linked to jack
<zequence> Anyway, seems like it is working now
<galatheas> well... jackd is started.. but it looks like that jackd is using the wrong device... (internal soundcard and not the usb interface)
<zequence> galatheas: That is why you need to select it in the first window
<zequence> qjackctl -> Setup -> Interface
<zequence> Not In and Out separately in Advanced
<zequence> "default" always means the first device in order
<zequence> The USB device is hw:0, but your device is hw:3
<zequence> you can see this by doing 'cat /proc/asound/cards'
<zequence> So, "default" is always the first one - "0"
<zequence> Sorry, the default device is hw:0, but your USB device is hw:3
<galatheas> well... i change "default" to hw:rig_kontroll3 and i got the same error message...
<zequence> galatheas: Maybe you have some stuff running in the background from starting ladish or something
<zequence> galatheas: Let's try and kill that
<galatheas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16119277/
<zequence> galatheas: 'killall jackd jackdbus pulseaudio'
<galatheas> all killed...
<zequence> Also, make sure to close all applications that deal with jac
<zequence> jack*
<galatheas> yep... all are closed...
<zequence> Then, open qjackctl, and try starting jack. Always do that first
<galatheas> driver Alsa and device: hw:RigKontrol3,0 ?
<zequence> yes
<zequence> galatheas: I'm assuming it has both stereo input and output?
<zequence> More is ok too
<galatheas> left and right channel... yes... for both...
<zequence> not starting now?
<galatheas> nope.. same error
<zequence> sure all jacks were killed before, maybe something hung?
<zequence> killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<zequence> Do it a couple of times, if it says no processes found they are killed
<galatheas> jackd - no process found ;)
<zequence> Only for that one?
<zequence> also 'killall jackdbus'
<galatheas> yep
<galatheas> now both
<zequence> retry qjackctl
<galatheas> runs... but a lot of xrun errors ;)
<zequence> ok, then it's running now
<zequence> I would use 3 periods for buffer instead of two
<zequence> I hear it is better for USB
<zequence> Also, USB is not the most reliable for low latency, so you may have to settle for fairly high latency
<zequence> For that a realtime kernel could help
<zequence> But, Ubuntu doesn't have one
<zequence> galatheas: Probably you were opening different applications in different order, and because there are like 2-3 different kinds of jack, one can get stuck and stop the others
<galatheas> frames ... 32? ok?
<zequence> galatheas: No, that's very, very low
<olinuxx> :)
<galatheas> 128? ^^ or more?
<zequence> galatheas: Yes, I would say so
<zequence> For some PCI cards on some systems, even 16 may work
<zequence> But, I would not think so for USB
<olinuxx> I was just at the point of mentionning that :)
<galatheas> ok... looks good... no xrun errors...
<zequence> I typically use around 128/256 for live processing, but in the studio where I do all my monitoring through hardware, I keep it up at at least 1024
<zequence> It's a world of difference when you are mixing something and need a lot of plugins
<zequence> I might even have it at 2048 for that reason
<galatheas> ok... just tested a bit... 128 runs pretty good... ^^ now just need some nice guitar amp plugins for ardour xD
<galatheas> thanks zequence for your help.... :)
<zequence> galatheas: Good to hear
<olinuxx> galatheas, you might want to have a look to guitarix then
<zequence> Also rakkarack
<zequence> Or, what was the name now again :)
<olinuxx> ahahah :)
<olinuxx> something around those lines ;)
<zequence> rakarrack, that was it
<galatheas> currently playing arround with it... need more... DRIVE xD
<olinuxx> :)
<jbermudes> Anyone use Ubuntu Studio with a 4k monitor?
<zequence> jbermudes: Nope. You?
<jbermudes> zequence: Yeah, I just got a 4k laptop and everything's so tiny. I've been slowly making adjustments based on random stack overflow recommendations but overall it seems like maybe xfce isn't as easy to scale things for hidpi screens
<studio-user348> ?
<studio-user348> il y a quelqu'un ?
<olinuxx> oui
<olinuxx> studio-user348, c'est un canal anglophone ici, tu peux utiliser l'anglais ?
<studio-user348> pas vraiment ah ah ah !
<olinuxx> (asking studio-user348 if he can use english)
<studio-user348> un canal Français ?
<olinuxx> pour ubuntu-studio spécifiquement, je ne crois pas. Attends, je demande.
<olinuxx> Is there a dedicated ubuntu-studio FR channel zequence / sakrecoer  ?
<olinuxx> I bet no but better asking before answering :)
<olinuxx> studio-user348, "pas vraiment" ou "un peu quand même" ?
<studio-user348> mais toi, tu t'exprimes en français sinon seulement en terme technique pour l'anglais et crois que , c'est une galère
<olinuxx> studio-user348, oui, mais moi, je n'utilise pas vraiment ubuntustudio
<olinuxx> studio-user348, tu as peut être une question précise ?
<studio-user348> peu ou alors avec un traducteur , si tu savais combien en France, cela agace de voit tout en anglais malheuseusement
<olinuxx> studio-user348, je sais, et c'est de pire en pire
<olinuxx> ceci dit, ubuntustudio est une (relativement) petite communauté, donc y'a pas les moyens humains pour avoir des canaux d'entre-aide spécifique à chaque langue
<studio-user348> je réinstalle, j'ai eu un problème avec le serveur pusleaudio, je n'ai pas trouvé après plusieurs tentatives, la bonne démarche !
<olinuxx> studio-user348, je ne peux pas t'aider pour ça, navré
<olinuxx> studio-user348, par contre, ce que je sais, c'est que sakrecoer est francophone
<olinuxx> studio-user348, et sakrecoer est le nouveau "chef de projet" pour ubuntustudio
<olinuxx> studio-user348, donc, si tu patientes, peut être pourra-t'il t'aider
<studio-user348> sinon j'ai trouvé sur ubuntu studio, ce je n'ai pas jamais vraiment réussit à trouver sur windows !
<olinuxx> studio-user348, ceci dit, il est 1h du mat' donc ... :)
<olinuxx> super :)
<studio-user348> ah ah ah ! c'est vrai je n'ai pas vu l'heure
<olinuxx> studio-user348, is saying that he founds in ubuntustudio something he never really findes on windows :)
<studio-user348> yes
<olinuxx> s/findes/finds
<studio-user348> je me régale pour le son
<olinuxx> studio-user348, tu connais linuxmao ? Y'a pas mal d'utilisateur d'ubuntustudio là bas
<olinuxx> et ils sont tous francophones
<olinuxx> sakrecoer, I hope it's ok to send him to linuxmao to get answered by french speakers, if it's not, please tell me (and forgives me)
<studio-user348> c'est un chat ? il y en a un ?
<studio-user348> je trouverai bien ...
<olinuxx> studio-user348, il y a un chat oui, et linuxmao.org qui est un wiki + un forum (principalement), le tout en langue de molière :)
<studio-user348> je dois faire un " redémarrage" , je termine l'installation !merci pour l'info olinux je te souhaite le reste ! )
<olinuxx> de rien, content d'avoir pu aider studio-user348
<olinuxx> bon redémarrage :)
<studio-user348> merci )
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-29
<zequence> olinuxx: No french channel, but if there is interest, it's quite possible to add one
<olinuxx> zequence, I guess that if there is at least one ubuntustudio skilled person which can be one that channel, it can be usefull for some non-english speaking french-speaker people. That said, they can be equally send to #linuxmao where they will find there way (11 years now that linuxmao is helping people around the linux-audio topic)
<olinuxx> s/can be one / can be on
<zequence> olinuxx: If that is a french speaking channel for linux audio users, fine by me
<zequence> olinuxx: We often suggest for people to check out #opensourcemusicians as one alternative
<zequence> Didn't know about #linuxmao (what does mao stand for, btw :)
<rj_> Hi everyone this ubuntu studio is great :)
<rj_> I am new to xfce and ubuntu studio .  Is there any power saver in this desktop enviroment?
<rj_> If so, how do I switch it of
<rj_> off
<rj_> hope someone will answer :)
<rj_> found out
<clearwood> yesterday I asked here and som fine people answered.  Just want to say that I solved it.  Mathbuntu is now on its way onto this ubuntu studio distro.  The trick is to go into the hidden subdirectory .files and start the sudo ./setup file from there.  I recomend mathbuntu :)
<olinuxx> zequence, hi, yes linuxmao can be seen as a "opensourcemusician + lau + lad + wiki linuxaudio" all in one french counterpart
<olinuxx> zequence, we have a wiki + forum + IRC chan
<olinuxx> MAO stands for "Musique Assistée par Ordinateur" which translates into "Computer Aided Music"
<olinuxx> (nothing related to a politics period of China :) )
<zequence> olinuxx: Ok, I will try to remember that if anyone asks for french speaking channels here. Doens't happen very oftens that is already well known :)
<zequence> Missing a few workds there
<zequence> Anyway, bad connection right now
<olinuxx> no worries, I got the meaning :)
<Galatheas> hi ^^
<Galatheas> olinuxx, is there also a german channel?
<olinuxx> Galatheas, not as I know
<olinuxx> Galatheas, but I can remember a wiki audio german community IIRC
<olinuxx> let me check
<Galatheas> irc would be nice :) thank you :)
<olinuxx> http://www.audio4linux.de/forum/
<olinuxx> you can check there if there is a IRC german linux audio community
<olinuxx> if it doesn't exist yet and if you feel it's missing, then start it !
<olinuxx> (it's pretty easy to do so since there are a *lot* of information about IRC on internet)
<Galatheas> i know how to open an irc chan ;) ^^ but thank you for searching ^^
<trijntje> Hi all, I've made an A0 poster in pdf on ubuntu, and I'd like to print it to real size on my normal A4 printer. Is there a program that can take an A0 poster and print it over several A4 pages?
<trijntje> got the solution in #ubuntu: pdfposter -pA0 mposter3.pdf test.pdf
<trijntje> test.pdf is a 16-page version of the A0 poster
<Snopy234> hello, i would like to build homepages on ubuntu studio. which application can you suggest me?
<Snopy234> ?!?
<Snopy234> ?
<Snopy234> hello, i would like to build homepages on ubuntu studio. which application can you suggest me?
<Snopy234> hello, i would like to build homepages on ubuntu studio. which application can you suggest me?
<Snopy234> visit ossoft.jimdo.com for linux help :D
<Snopy234> <b>hi</b>
<Snopy234> no html?
<Snopy234> :/
<Snopy234> bb
<zequence> sirriffsalot is quite the proper name for that fellow
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Was checking out your tune today in the studio, and only then did I realize that it was not just unusual drumming but you are also changing time quite often
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I was not able to diccipher what your prefered times were (and, tbh, I think you have got it wrong in the drums some what), but that is ok. It's kind of unusual.
<zequence> So, I'll do my best to interpret that and record it.
<zequence> So far, I've just been putting together a time track
<sirriffsalot> zequence, :D cool. Of course the drums I put together makes little sense, I was just moving hydrogen regions around
<sirriffsalot> zequence, appreciate the effort. Feel free to move things around a bit if it allows for more sensible drumming that flows
<sirriffsalot> zequence, incidentally why did it take you to sit in front of the drums to realise this?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: It didn't. I just needed to hear the song sober
<zequence> Haven't started doing any drums for it yet. Still figuring out where the accents are so to speak
<sirriffsalot> zequence, hahaha
<sirriffsalot> zequence, kjör på
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Det blir bra, när det blir klart
<sirriffsalot> Häppas det
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-30
<dimka> dimk
<danwe> Good Morning, does someone tried the new Musescore 2.0.3 on UbuntuStudio?
<zequence> danwe: Not yet
<Galatheas> hi, are there some plugins to emulate drums in ardour?? like addictive drums or studio drammer??
<danwe> zequence: I would love to know if you have the same problem that i have in it
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-01
<rj_> I am mowing from one ubuntu box to this one... is there an application on xfce that can transfer files quickly possibly via the ethernet connector ?
<sakrecoer> rj_: my favourite is scp, but you can open the filemanager and type:
<sakrecoer> sftp://user@192.ip.of.remotebox
<sakrecoer> and then drag and drop files
<sakrecoer> of course, the remote machine needs to have ssh installed
<dj1certain> hey guys im new to linux
<dj1certain> i need some help
<dj1certain> if i click software the loading symbol shows up but then there is no software window
<dj1certain> but in task mangare i can see process gnome-software
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Was able to record maybe 1/3 of it today. Hoping to finish by tomorrow.
<sirriffsalot> zequence, cool :D:D
<sirriffsalot> zequence, I guess I should wait to hear the whole thing
<sirriffsalot> Have you rearranged it at all or just drummed on it as it was?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Think I just cut out one or two eigths where it really bugged me
<zequence> But, otherwise, I'm just trying to follow the song
<sirriffsalot> zequence, is it an enjoyable tune to work on? :)
<zequence> Not my cup of tea, really.
<sirriffsalot> zequence, haha, really? Too bad :(
<sirriffsalot> zequence, appreciate you doing drums then :O
<zequence> A promise is a promise
<zequence> I'm doing my best, but have little time to spare, so I will only do one more session
<sirriffsalot> Well yeah, but kind of your to make that promise in the first place when it's a meh tune for you :D
<sirriffsalot> zequence, is In Flames not that much your cup of tea?
<zequence> No, but this is not anywhere near In Flames even
<zequence> Not sure what this style is called, but in my ears it's like the American College Punk version of Metal
<sirriffsalot> zequence, my riffing is mostly from practicing in flames stuff, so it's quite similar to some inflamesey stuff actually ^^
<sirriffsalot> Never heard american college punk haha :)
<zequence> I wouldn't make that claim myself
<zequence> American College Punk is like punk, but made into pop
<sirriffsalot> Not saying it's as good of course. Either way, appreciate the effort. Lemme know if you need anything in return, excited to hear it :)
<zequence> I hope it works for you. As said, I'm doing my best. Pretty sure there are a couple things you would have done differently
<zequence> Wouldn't hurt to learn how to program drums and do it well. The riffing and the song structure would probably benefit from that
<sirriffsalot> Eh, it's an organic process :) I hate programming drums... takes so loong haha
<sirriffsalot> zequence, I guess as it's not your cup of tea vocals are out of the question. My vocals on it sucks balls, my god. Perhaps it'll just remain an instrumental
<sirriffsalot> zequence, as you have little time I could try mixing it? :)
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I'm doing a mix of it, but I can give you links to all the audio files pre-mix too
<sirriffsalot> zequence, great :D
<sirriffsalot> zequence, is it thoroughly a hassle and a bore or is it somewhat interesting to work on someone else's riffs?
<zequence> There's very little I enjoy to listen to, so in most cases I would say it is mostly not very interesting, but there's always something to experience
<zequence> The important thing is what you think about it, since it's your music
<zequence> I'm using this as an opportunity to work out how I record the drums to another project, where I'm doing a lot of cutting
<sirriffsalot> Win-win then
<zequence> I have the keyboard and mouse next to the drums, but the screen is far away, so it's a bit of work to get the details right
<sirriffsalot> zequence, do you have a picture of your setup? Kinda curious to see it
<zequence> Let me see if I can upload a couple of pictures. I will be documenting this later online somehwere
<zequence> ..not this song, but the studio
<zequence> sirriffsalot: What kind of music are you doing with the band, btw?
<zequence> If you really like this kind of music, finding a good drummer may be some work, but it's either that, or learning how to program drums while first making the songs
<sirriffsalot> zequence, cool :D Well if that's not your cup of tea then what I'm doing with the other band won't be either I'm guessing. If you've heard my more calm stuff on urort.no it's that kinda stuff
<sirriffsalot> But we're still trying different stuff, so not just my music
<sirriffsalot> zequence, what's something you've never grown tired of? Wondering what your cup of tea is. Also what are you documenting it for?
<zequence> Here's a picture showing the drums and the guitar amp from the side https://cloud.mousike.me/index.php/s/ED2dcWvttF0qPlO
<sirriffsalot> Neat! Space is tight though, damn
<sirriffsalot> Your drums sound pretty good for such a tight room
<zequence> This one shows a bit of the desk where I have the PC and a keyboard https://cloud.mousike.me/index.php/s/PoQOhg35MSWKrkJ
<zequence> We also have a piano next to the guitar amp now
<zequence> Obviously, it's impossible to rehers with a full band in that small space
<sirriffsalot> Is this a rehearsal room then? Oh... who's we then?
<zequence> The roof is high, and with the isolation I added the sound is not bad
<sirriffsalot> Neat
<zequence> The cloth on the wall is actually thick isolation wool
<zequence> Well, under the cloth
<zequence> The corners are the most important
<sirriffsalot> That works, lot of people save empty egg-cartons and plaster it on the wall
<zequence> Yeah, well, those don't do much for the bottom end
<zequence> Pretty useless actually
<zequence> You need a lot more mass to stop the low frequencies, and they are the worst problem in small spaces
<sirriffsalot> Depends on if you layer them, some layered it and it worked real well from what I heard, not ideal of course
<zequence> Still don't do much for the low end
<sirriffsalot> Have you tried?
<sirriffsalot> Made a huge difference when I heard it, once again not the best solution of course, egg cartons after all haha
<zequence> It only stops the high frequencies. So, the low end is still a problem
<zequence> Yes, you can hear a difference - but it still sounds like shit in the low end
<zequence> So, as said, pretty useless
<zequence> For larger spaces, you may not have the same kind of problem. Very large rooms don't suffer as much from low end.
<zequence> Anyway. Hope to be finished tomorrow. I'll give you the links then :)
<sirriffsalot> MIght be why yeah, it wasn't a small room either
<sirriffsalot> Can't wait!
<UbuntuNoob> hey there
<UbuntuNoob> Having a bit of trouble with my new install of Ubuntu studio and wondering if anyone is available to help?
<UbuntuNoob> Forums and google searches have failed
<zequence> UbuntuNoob: What kind of problem=
<zequence> ?
<UbuntuNoob> hey zequence
<UbuntuNoob> thanks for helping
<UbuntuNoob> My USB RAT 7 mouse doesn't work correctly
<UbuntuNoob> i can always see the pointer but when I try to click it doesn't always register, or stays focused on a field in the window i was previously working in
<UbuntuNoob> Even on the LiveUSB when I was installing, the mouseclicks wouldn't register or would mess up the program and I had to install Ubuntu using the keyboard
<zequence> UbuntuNoob: A USB device that doesn't work right away means it needs some form of custom config or custom drivers in fact
<zequence> I found this by googling https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2012/03/07/using-the-cyborg-r-a-t-7-with-ubuntu/
<UbuntuNoob> so it's just a driver issue?
<UbuntuNoob> I'm testing with no other USB devices attached except another mouse
<zequence> Regular devices all use the same drivers
<zequence> The generic drivers
<zequence> I think this one does too, just that the interface needs a special config
<UbuntuNoob> sure enough i think that's it, i really appreciate the article. I wasn't sure what the issue was
<zequence> UbuntuNoob: Could be it's enough to add the stuff mentioned for the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UbuntuNoob> cool. I'll try it out and update you
<zequence> Once you tried that, log out and log in again
<zequence> X needs to be restarted, and I think that will do it
<zequence> If that doesn't do it, then not sure the compiz config is the right way to go on Ubuntu Studio
<UbuntuNoob> ok good news.. the wireless microsoft mouse i plugged in works perfectly
<zequence> UbuntuNoob: This should work too https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mad_Catz_Mouse
<UbuntuNoob> reading instructions on modifing the config
<UbuntuNoob> thank you! does it matter that it's for arch?
<zequence> The dir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ doesn't usually exist, so you need to create it
<zequence> It's actually preferred to add configs there
<zequence> xorg is the same on Ubuntu, so that bit will work the same way
<zequence> Should work
<UbuntuNoob> zequence: well nothing worked
<UbuntuNoob> the microsoft mouse works perfectly
<UbuntuNoob> I have a file in /etc/x11 called xorg.config and downloaded compiz config and setup the viewport switcher... same results
<zequence> UbuntuNoob: Did you remember to restart X after doing the config?
<zequence> To ensure you really did that, reboot
<UbuntuNoob> oh **** ok
<zequence> Not sure the compiz config is what you need for Ubuntu Studio
<UbuntuNoob> rebooting
<UbuntuNoob> i can disable the viewport plugin
<UbuntuNoob> ubuntu studio runs like a charm on this computer though
<UbuntuNoob> pentium d with 3gb ram and an 80gb drive
<UbuntuNoob> i think that fixed it!
<zequence> Nice
<UbuntuNoob> you're my absolute favorite person today
<zequence> :)
<UbuntuNoob> two days this has been plagueing me
<UbuntuNoob> Heck yeah. this old dell runs like a new mac
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-24
<studio-user671> thanx!
<slightly_lost> Hello
<slightly_lost> I'm silghtly lost here trying to get the wifi setup. Would anyone here be able to help me?
<krytarik> slightly_lost: Try #ubuntu - way more eyes for an issue that's not really Studio-specific.
<slightly_lost> thank you
<spacement_> anyone using studio for photography related endeavours ? What do you love ? what's missing ?
<spacement_> I tried fedora design suite first up and being almost totally new the world of linux, found it hard getting things installed
<spacement_> That's where ubuntustudio made life easier
<OvenWerks> spacement_: the photography section is relatively new.
<spacement_> was ubuntustudio previously aimed at more audio / graphic design workflows? I'm new to these parts :)
<OvenWerks> Studio used to be all audio, but has had more for about 4 years (if I remember right)
<OvenWerks> spacement_: we would love to have more help with the photgraphy applications.
<OvenWerks> Off to bed. back tomorrow
<studio-user357> Hello
<studio-user357> i want to use ubuntu studio to a new company
<studio-user357> I want to know whether it is legal or not
<studio-user357> The new company is from Romania, the European Union
<studio-user357> The company deals with photo processing, event video editing
<studio-user357> thanks
<Eugen> hello
<Eugen> Can i use ubuntu studio for a commercial company? For photo editing and own films?
<studio-user390> Any advice for a wifi solution?  Usb dongle or internal card?
<Sbur3> ppf Can we restart your help session with me and my Wifi problem?
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-26
<wades> what are we all doing in Ubuntu Studio?
<wades> I'm developing a new photography workflow and looking to use Ardour to make ambient / drone music
<wanchan> :3
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-27
<psc> hi everyone, i have my setup almost working (from 12.04 to 16.04) but pulseaudio is choppy when using the jack bridge :( looking at video, it slow down the rendering, and skip audio....
<psc_> Fixed it! (purge, rm -rf .pulse etc...) don't know what exactly what did it!
<psc_> Now facing a new issue: cannot install gladish :(
<psc_>  gladish : Depends: ladish (= 1+dfsg0-5ubuntu3) but 1:1+git20130222-1+pylash2~precise1 is to be installed
<ipatrol> So I managed to get JACK to feed into both a bluetooth speaker and the microphone input on a chatting app
<ipatrol> w00t!
<psc_> should I purge ladish?
<ipatrol> is it a heretic?
<studio-user356> hi, is someone here?
<studio-user356> join
<Sbur3> How can I unmute my system (17.04)?  By the way, sound works in Kodi, but not for the other things like youtube
<Sbur3> My Ubuntu Studio system is partially muted and I can't seem to find how to unmute it.  I see that snd_hctl_open shows an error "Connection refused".  Is that the problem?
<Sbur3> How do I unmute my Ubuntu Studio 17.04?  By the way, Kodi can output music, but the rest can't
<Sbur3> I've tried things with amixer.  How do I find out if it is pulseaudio or alsa or jack?
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-28
<studio-user264> Does Ubuntu Studio offer any tools similiar to Apple's GarageBand or any tools at all for composing/digitizing the Violin?
<studio-user264> Anybody know?
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-29
<Sbur3> Need driver for this ... Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v3 / TL-WN822N v2 802.11n [Atheros AR7010+AR9287]
<Sbur3> Anyone wanna walk me through or direct me to foolproof instructions to install ath9k?
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-30
<Sbur3> I want to use PulseAudio.  I get a message "access denied".  How do I fix that?
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-24
<studio-user546> hi
<studio-user546> hello
<studio-user546> i need some help
<EDinNY> Is it safe to use 18.04 rc?
<SlidingHorn> EDinNY: I don't see why not...obviously it's still beta for a couple more days, and after official releases, there are sometimes still bugs, but all in all, it seems pretty stable (for me, at least)
<EDinNY> Thanks.  That was what I was asking.
<EDinNY> If you have RC installed, does it upgrade to the release with apt-get when it comes out?
<SlidingHorn> !final | EDinNY :)
<ubottu> EDinNY :): If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<EDinNY> thanks
<SlidingHorn> no problem
<chamsys> hi, someone can help me installing linuxsampler on my system?
<SlidingHorn> chamsys: It's not part of the official repos, as far as I know, but I can certainly *try*
<chamsys> thanx I'm actually trying to install the official deb from linuxsampler site
<chamsys> through ubuntu software center
<chamsys> it seems to work
<EDinNY> I just installed 18.04RC.  It saw my network adapter during install, but not when I rebooted...luckily I had a USB network adapter handy which it saw, immediately.
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-26
<zorrodacat> hello
<zorrodacat> when 18 is out ?
<zorrodacat> was it supposed to be today ?
<zorrodacat> someone told me they found a bug this morning\
<zorrodacat> hope they solve it..
<SlidingHorn> zorrodacat: should be relatively soon as far as I can tell
<zorrodacat> good
<zorrodacat> :)
<SlidingHorn> the bug was in the mainline Ubuntu, I believe
<SlidingHorn> (hence, all)
<zorrodacat> im running deb 9 stretch but i cant upload i915 firmware into my intel gpu. kernel 4.15 would solve it all
<zorrodacat> and especially since im into video, i need all that crap :(
<zorrodacat> what are using ubuntu studio for ?
<SlidingHorn> zorrodacat: I'll let you know as soon as I see it
<zorrodacat> thanks
<zorrodacat> i mean i can upload some of the firmware but not the HuC
<zorrodacat> maybe i should go back to arch or manjaro
<zorrodacat> i dunno
<zorrodacat> im all hype about this ubuntu release
<zorrodacat> i guess it will be a solid building block for linux on the desktop
<zorrodacat> is xfce ubuntu studio default ?
<zorrodacat> i like xfce
<SlidingHorn> zorrodacat: yes, but there's talk of changing that in 18.10 - nothing in stone yet
<zorrodacat> i think xfce is good for multimedia because it doesnt eat much of your gpu
<zorrodacat> for me it has been the default wm since im using lightworks on linux
<zorrodacat> those people should think about that
<SlidingHorn> zorrodacat: any of the other considerations are also lightweight
<zorrodacat> no ? who gives a fuck about floating windows anyway.. its all about what you are doing with the computer , for me code (python, C, C++, bash), lightworks, 3d (opengl / webgl for my special fx...)
<SlidingHorn> language, please...
<zorrodacat> as long as it is lightweight man
<zorrodacat> sorry
<zorrodacat> i get very good 3d from my intel hd 620
<zorrodacat> i mean for my needs
<zorrodacat> a gamer would be unhappy i guess
<zorrodacat> intel drivers are the best anyway. im using linux since kernel 1.2.13
<zorrodacat> back in 95 or 96
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-27
<studio-user900> Anyone here having anything to do with the web design of ubuntustudio.org?
<studio-user900> Or know the person of whom I need to speak with?
<studio-user900> Thank you Ubuntu Studio Team for all your hard work. Keep it up.
<studio-user551> hello everyone. I just wonder about Ubuntu Studio's long term support schedule.
<studio-user551> While you claim that 16.04.3 is supported until 2019, what should happen after that?
<studio-user551> I mean, in 2019 there is no LTS version of Ubuntu to come - this is now 18.04, and then the next is to be 20.04 .
<studio-user551> Or do you expect to hop on 18.04.3 or 18.04.4 to appear then?
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 18.04 is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2018/04/ubuntu-studio-18-04-released/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<kalebris> hey guys, sorry is it normal that do-release-upgrade can't find the 18.04 upgrade yet?
<cfhowlett> normal.  it will activate at 18.4.1
<cfhowlett> in 3 months
<kalebris> oh
<cfhowlett> if you just cannot wait, download the .iso, make a usb and clean install
<kalebris> ok, sorry i thought it was a global release date for all versions
<krytarik> Heh..
<kalebris> thanks and sorry if this was the 20th time this question was asked today
<krytarik> (It's the same for all flavors and Ubuntu itself.)
<krytarik> Just like usual on a new LTS.
<krytarik> Or in fact, since 18.04 isn't even an LTS for Studio, not even then.
<cfhowlett> yes that fact is most disappointing.
<cfhowlett> looking forward to the team reboot, though!
<krytarik> However, I think it'll still offer an LTS upgrade regardless then.
<cfhowlett> as the xubuntu foundation IS lts I'd agree
<krytarik> I mean the release meta isn't really flavor-specific.
<krytarik> So that's a bug! :P
<cfhowlett> it's a feature!
<krytarik> Hi cfhowlett btw. :)
<cfhowlett> heyheyhey!
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 18.04 is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2018/04/ubuntu-studio-18-04-released | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-28
<EDinNY> Thunar and Nautalis over SFTP are broken.  Locks up when you try to open a remote file.  I tried Gimp, VLC, and Mplayer
<EDinNY> Thunar and Nautalis over SFTP are broken.  Locks up when you try to open a remote file.  I tried Gimp, VLC, and Mplayer
<EDinNY> Suggestions for a file manager that works over sftp?
<EDinNY> They don't seem to work over Windows networking, either
<OvenWerks> I use thunar with sftp what doesn't work?
<OvenWerks> I do all my web page maintenance using sftp on thunar remotely. Thunar works like the file were local. When I was testing the vanila iso I tried nautilus/files and was able to work with sftp as well.
<OvenWerks> EDinNY: ^^
<crsc> hi
<tgm4883> Is there a way to get Audacity to record from 2 sound sources into separate tracks? Alternatively, is there something else I can use for recording?
<gemcat_> i am trying to load some win software with runonlinux however i cannot even mount this cd must i put content on different media?
<gemcat_> windows sees the content fine
<captain-tux_> Just copy the CD onto your drive and select the folder.
<gemcat_> my window and linux are separate computers but i have an external hd. just wondered at the behavior
<captain-tux_> Oh.. you can not mount. I misread that. That I can't help with, might be some weird copy protection or meta data on the file system to display stuff, but anyway I'd suggest the same thing.
<gemcat_> thank you captain-tux_ this is old XT software
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-29
<studio-user352> hello sorry to bother you guys I am new to Ubuntu Studio and Linux in general. How do I update Ubuntu Studio 17.10 to 18.04?
<krytarik> Wait a few days as the release notes suggest, then try again.
<studio-user352> does the update happen through the software center automatically?
<krytarik> Yes, that's one way.
<studio-user352> ok thanks so much. Can I just ask another question? Is there any way to up date Intel graphics drivers on Ubuntu Studio? I've come over from Windows and using Steam for games but finding the Ubuntu performance a lot slower graphically than Windows
<krytarik> Well, nowadays the Intel drivers provided by the official repos are already as up to date as it gets, according to Intel themselves.
<studio-user886> ugh
<aragunde_> Hi all. Anyone free for some quick troubleshooting question?
<gartral> hey guys, is the 18.04 release not being an LTS for Ubuntu Studio a goof-up or is there some other reason 18.04 is a standard release?
<OvenWerks> gartral: There have not been enough people in volved in the past 6 months for it to have been thought of as LTS.
<gartral> nvm, just read the news post... so my question is WHY is is not an LTS release?
<OvenWerks> gartral: the packages and DE will continue to get updates as an LTS because of the other flavours, but there will be no back ports by the Studio dev team
<gartral> so it's some kind of quasi-LTS o.O
<OvenWerks>  gartral: as happens, the audio applications look to be well updated at this point (Ardour for example is actually the latest release for once)
<OvenWerks> something like that. A number of people have shown interest in the past month or so so that 18.10 should be more interesting... we'll see.
<gartral> I actually pay for the pre-built up-to-date Ardour because I use it in a professional capacity and I like them.. but that's nice to know that others finally have the latest!
<OvenWerks> gartral: it has more to do with Ardour not releasing something for a while I think. The changes from 5.12 to 6.0 although not maybe visible to the user will be extensive
<gartral> yea, 6.0 looks like it fixes a lot of inefficiencies
<OvenWerks> it should fix a lot of corner case bugs
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-22
<newb1000> does anyone know know if there's a reason that sequencer64 (seq64) isn't in the repositories ?
<m_ad[m]> never heard of seq64
<m_ad[m]> seq24 is in the repos though
<Paavi2_0> m_ad[m]: seq64 has got something to do with Nintendo 64's music https://github.com/sauraen/seq64
<m_ad[m]> Paavi2_0: there's also this https://github.com/ahlstromcj/sequencer64
<m_ad[m]> newb100 should have provided us with more info
<m_ad[m]> newb1000 i meant
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-23
<pragomer> thank you for the 19.04 release and the work you put in it
<pragomer> one little issue I just found out: studio is the only flavor of 19.04 that has this issue: when trying it out the live iso under virtualbox no mouse or keyboard works
<pragomer> ah, nope, even installing fails under vbox. so there must be some kind of issue.
<vanderaalle> hi, I've posted this on askubuntu but I think here might be better
<vanderaalle> Linux noob here, I have a fresh new Dell XPS 13 (originally it came with ubuntu 18.04 installed). I've installed ubuntustudio (bionic beaver) and everything audio-related looks fine. But:  I have no sound from headphone jack. I checked everything AFAIK on  askubuntu on related threads. Sound level for headphone shows up  correctly in pavucontrol and alsamixer says nothing is muted. I also  removed some config f
<vanderaalle>  another answer. I also  modified the BIOS and rebooted. This is my alsa diagnose file:  http://alsa-project.org/db/?f=493c1ce3f01136cd76d40456e5e66e183c127c99
<vanderaalle> thanks!
<OvenWerks> vanderaalle: Honestly I am not sure. The HDA audio pin switching is beyond me. So I don't know if changing something with hdajackretask would help or not. The levels (left and right) look to be all the way up. The only value I don't know about is the power state. (D0)
<OvenWerks> I am assuming that the speakers do work?
<vanderaalle> OvenWerks: thanks, yeah, all fine.
<vanderaalle> and they switch on/off correctly when I plug in/out headphones
<OvenWerks> vanderaalle: Yeah Thats what it looks like. I guess I am no help then.
<vanderaalle> OvenWerks: thanks the same
<Beetnix> hello anyone in today?
<Beetnix> help
<Beetnix> sorry was looking for a help menu
<Croran> Is there a good stable standalone jack-compatible EQ with 30 bands or 'movable' bands, ideally one that doesn't require a 'plugin host'?
<Eickmeyer> Croran: You can run Calf Studio Gear natively without a plugin host.
<Eickmeyer> Though, even in that confiuration it acts like a plugin host.
<Croran> eickmeyer: i want to say i tried it and it was unstable
<Eickmeyer> Croran: 18.04, 18.10, or 19.04?
<Croran> eickmeyer: I just recently upgraded to 18.04 from 16.04
<Croran> eickmeyer: haven't tried calf since 16.04, if ever.
<Eickmeyer> Croran: Have you added the backports PPA?
<Croran> eickmeyer: no
<Eickmeyer> Croran: Ubuntu Studio 18.04 is unsupported without the backports PPA. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA for instructions on that.
<Eickmeyer> It includes the latest release of Calf.
<Croran> eickmeyer: thanks. sorry i should have mentioned, i'm on stock Ubuntu
<Eickmeyer> Croran: We still don't support Jack audio work without that PPA on that version.
<Croran> eickmeyer: cool. you use the calf plugins a lot?
<Eickmeyer> Sometimes, but I usually use them through Carla, which is available in that backports PPA.
<Croran> eickmeyer: so carla+calf is stable for you?
<Eickmeyer> Croran: Yes, but only with the versions available in that PPA.
<Croran> eickmeyer: thanks
<Eickmeyer> yw
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-24
<studiobot> Leojfurtado was removed by: Leojfurtado
<Croran> I installed the calf-plugins package but (just looking through the file names) it doesn't seem to include the calf 30 band equalizer. How can I get that?
<Eickmeyer> Croran: Did you add the PPA first?
<Eickmeyer> And, no, it might not appear in the filenames.
<Eickmeyer> You might have to actually run it first, or run carla and add the plugin.
<Croran> eickmeyer: I did
<Eickmeyer> Croran: I have the Calf 30-band EQ, so it's definitely there.
<Croran> eickmeyer: i just installed carla and did a rescan with all the boxes checked. no 30 band.
<Croran> eickmeyer: do i also need to install the calf-ladspa package?
<Eickmeyer> Croran: Avoid the calf-ladspa package like the plague.
<Eickmeyer> Croran: Do a "sudo apt full-upgrade" from the command line.
<Croran> eickmeyer: ok it's fixed. i have kxstudio repos also and it has a 'higher' version of calf-plugins. I had to force the ubuntu backports version.
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio | Croran
<ubottu> Croran: KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer> Croran: What you are doing with the KXStudio repos is NOT supported here.
<Croran> eickmeyer: i didn't realize i had them installed. i think I did that to get a working version of linuxsampler.
<Eickmeyer> Croran: That's probably why. Linux Sampler development has ceased, which is why we don't include it.
<Croran> eickmeyer: linux sampler is still great though. what do you use in place of it?
<Eickmeyer> Croran: That's a question OvenWerks would answer.
<Eickmeyer> I don't use synthesizers. I'm an audio engineer.
<Croran> thanks
<Eickmeyer> Either way, if you have the KXStudio repos, do not seek support here. It messes with the default Ubuntu system and we can't be working with something where we don't know what's going on.
<Eickmeyer> Support is in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer> Croran: That said, I'm glad it's working.
<Croran> Can anyone recommend a free parametric EQ with 'Q' adjustment capability?
<Eickmeyer> Croran: The EQ10Q plugins have that, as do the EQs in Calf. Also the X42 plugins work really well.
<Croran> great. eq10q looks really nice. the 30 band from calf doesn't have the bands I want, and I didn't see a way to adjust 'Q' per band
<Eickmeyer> Croran: I'm also working on getting the lsp-plugins into Ubuntu and our backports PPA.
<Eickmeyer> They include a 16-band parametric EQ.
<Croran> thank you
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<Croran> eq10q seems incredible. It's at 5% CPU usage with all 10 stereo filters active.
<Croran> Far lower usage than Calf 30-band or Jamin with only EQ active.
<Croran> Tangential, but the 'a/b eq comparison switch' in EQ10Q seems bugged. Switching it to 'B' increases CPU usage by 2x-10x.
<Eickmeyer> I never noticed. I'll have to look.
<psychlem> Hi everyone ! I have a Focusrite Clarett 2 Pre and I can't use my interface with sample rate superior than 48kHz, I have too much XRuns. Do you know how can I do ? :)
<vanderaalle> hi, I am getting a bit crazy with compose key in xfce. I have set alt-right. But it does not work for Atom. Atom settings say it's body.native-key-bindings. Any suggestion? Thx
<rosseire> Hi. I installed Ubuntu Studio two days ago. I've been having trouble getting things setup. Using a HP laptop and M-Audio midi keyboard. I tried using the getting started section from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/AudioHandbook. I have no sound on my computer. I tried playing a video on youtube and an mp3 file using the parole media player. I think there might be an issue with my sound card not being detected.
<M_aD> vanderaalle: i guess the question is Xfce specific and not related to Ubuntu Studio things, best ask in their channel or.... xubuntu
<vanderaalle> M_aD: ok. Is there a way to have standard gnome destop in ubuntustudio?
<M_aD> personally i wouldn't mix desktop environments and Gnome is resource heavy, unless you have enough RAM. I would opt for a clean install of ubuntu with gnome and add the ubuntu studio stuff.
<vanderaalle> ok, thanks for the info, noob here
<M_aD> If you want install gnome on top of Ubuntu Studio, there's enough info on the web on how to do it but since you say you're new to linux i woldn't go that route. :)
<vanderaalle> actually I'm happy on xfce but some behaviors are a bit bizarre. All apps ask for ctr+q, but it does not work at all...
<m_ad[m]> vanderaalle: Keyboard --> Application shortcuts
<m_ad[m]> anyhoo, got to go now, might be back later
<rosseire> The only program that I can hear sound from is hydrogen. Is there some configuration I can do to get the sound working properly for all applications?
<m_ad[m]> rosseire: i guess no one is around at the moment, i'd try again in a few hours. Different timezones ect....
<rosseire> m_ad[m]: Ok. Thanks.
<Humpel> Hi!
<Humpel> Quick question about upgrading to 19.04. Just hit the "Upgrade" button ? That's all ??
<Humpel> No changes to the sources.list or anywhere else ?
<silkairways> Hello it's anyone in today
<silkairways> Studio 19.04 is very cool, i know it is trivial but i thought ubuntu 18 wallpapers were supposed to be included
<OvenWerks> I think there is an extra package with older backdrops.
<silkairways> Oh i will have to find it
<silkairways> Do you know what i can do if a program is downloaded through software store but does not show up in the start menu anywhere? But it launches fine consistently from the software store
<OvenWerks> Does it show up in accessories->Application Finder?
<silkairways> No
<OvenWerks> Software stricks again :P
<OvenWerks> I generally install synaptic and use that to install.
<OvenWerks> It will give much more information ab9out the package
<OvenWerks> by highlighting the package name after it has been installed one can look at the files that have been installed
<silkairways> Does synaptic have all the stuff that the software store does? The software store is snap store right?
<OvenWerks> it has both snap and deb packages. I think synaptic does as well
<OvenWerks> any time I have a choice I do not use snap packages.
<OvenWerks> (snap packages are pretty much useless for audio)
<silkairways> Okay i see
<OvenWerks> Video may not be a problem
<silkairways> Perhaps i will try to find another place to download the same app
<silkairways> It's electron player which can connect Netflix and YouTube and stuff it's pretty awesome
<OvenWerks> In any case you are looking for the *.desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<OvenWerks> if it is there it should show up in the menu.
<silkairways> Hmm let me check
<M_aD> Humpel: the internet is your friend: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_18.10
<M_aD> if you didn't add any PPA's yourself, just hit the upgrade button and see how things go
<silkairways> Who is humpel
<OvenWerks> silkairways: no worries, someone hwo asked a question before you came
<M_aD> :)
<M_aD> good afternoon OvenWerks
<OvenWerks> o/
<OvenWerks> ('morning)
<silkairways> Oh sorry
<silkairways> The app actually doesnt show up there at all
<OvenWerks> That is why it does not show up in the menu.
<silkairways> Could i add it somehow?
<OvenWerks> how do you start it from the command line?
<silkairways> I open the Software store and click launch lol
<OvenWerks> (yes you can add it)
<OvenWerks> yes, I got that part. :) but you need to know the command that they use.
<OvenWerks> What is the name of the app?
<silkairways> In was trying to figure out the v command by looking at task manager while it opened
<silkairways> It is electron player
<silkairways> Possibly ElectronPlayer
<OvenWerks> if you open a terminal and type electron and then hit tab a few times, does it complete?
<OvenWerks> or show a list?
<OvenWerks> Sorry I have to go and get breakfast for my son will be back later.
<silkairways> No problem
<silkairways> I will try that
<silkairways> Thank you for help
<silkairways> Ooooo
<silkairways> It worked i put in electron and hit tab and it filled in electronplayer and came up the list
<silkairways> I hit enter and let me see what it's doing
<silkairways> Yea it opened
<silkairways> Awesome
<OvenWerks> silkairways: In that case we can make a electronplayer.desktop file
<OvenWerks> silkairways: if you open the file manager, it should have a location entry box like a browser does.
<OvenWerks> it should show /home/<your_user_name>/ or something like that
<OvenWerks> You can add to the end of that .local/share/applications/
<OvenWerks> and it should go there or it will give an error if the directory doesn't exist yet.... hmm it may be easier to do this from a terminal.
<silkairways> Sorry something came up at work
<silkairways> So i was actually able to right click on desktop and create launcher and when i typed in electron it came up with electron player and the launcher works
<OvenWerks> If that works for you and is all you need that is fine.
<OvenWerks> If you wish it to also be in your menu... we cqan do that
<Humpel> M_aD: OK... tnx! I'll give it a try :D
<silkairways> I have become busy at work at the moment i would like to get it on the start menu at some point i will be back soon hopefully.  Thank you so much btw!
<silkairways> Okay disaster averted
<silkairways> So try the file manager first
<OvenWerks> in the file manager in your "Desktop" directory you should find the launcher you created.
<silkairways> Copy it to the application folder?
<OvenWerks> the actual file name is probably something.desktop
<silkairways> Okay let me find that
<OvenWerks> yes that will work if it is a desktop file.
<OvenWerks> You may want to edit it a bit.
<OvenWerks> if you right click on it and choose to open it with mousepad it should be easy.
<silkairways> What should i edit?
<OvenWerks> there may be a Catagories line
<OvenWerks> if not you should add one as the last line it should look like: Categories=AudioVideo;Player;
<OvenWerks> That will put it in the media playback submenu.
<silkairways> Awesome
<silkairways> Let me try this
<OvenWerks> you may also want to add an Icon=parole line if it doesn't have an icon yet
<OvenWerks> This what I think the file should look like: www.ovenwerks.net/paste/electronplayer.desktop
<silkairways> Okay thank you
<silkairways> Seems the group is wrong
<OvenWerks> group?
<silkairways> The launcher doesn't work it says does not open with group
<OvenWerks> This the the same launcher that worked before editing? or the one I sent?
<silkairways> I edited it to what you sent i guess i should have made that a seperate file under applications?
<OvenWerks> Interesting
<silkairways> It launched from the start menu though
<OvenWerks> The file I sent should just work. Ity may need to be chmod +x though.
<silkairways> Right chmod +x i have heard of that how would i do that to a file?
<OvenWerks> if you right click in an empty space in the file manager you can select open terminal here.
<OvenWerks> then you can chmod +x electronplayer.desktop
<silkairways> Oh okay i see
<silkairways> Let me try
<OvenWerks> If your file has a different name use the file name you have
<silkairways> Does it matter what folder of the file manager im in?
<OvenWerks> you can see the file name with ls
<silkairways2> I lost connection
<silkairways2> Username taken lol
<OvenWerks> ya your connect hasn't gone away yet on irc... give it a few minutes
<OvenWerks> there,
<silkairways2> Oh lol
<silkairways> Cool
<silkairways> Okay so i just created a new launcher the way i did before
<silkairways> So i have it in menu and desktop now thank you
<silkairways> For all the help
<OvenWerks> you are welcome.
<silkway> Shoot
<silkway> I lost my connection and chat history this time
<silkway> I messed up
<silkway> No biggie
<silkairways> I'm on androirc and clicked use full screen
<silkairways> And it reset the whole app
<OvenWerks> Anoying...
<silkairways> Are you an ubuntu studio developer?
<OvenWerks> sometimes :)
<silkairways> Part time? Lol
<OvenWerks> I have other projects I work on
<silkairways> That's cool
<silkairways> I love ubuntu studio
<OvenWerks> the menu in Studio is mostly my work.
<silkairways> Wow really
<OvenWerks> The icons are all someone elses artwork though.
<silkairways> Awesome thank you and all the team for your hard work
<OvenWerks> your welcome.
<silkairways> I used to be a fedora fan honestly but 2 years ago i converted
<silkairways> Ubuntu used to be sluggish when installed to a USB not anymore
<OvenWerks> if you want to see the back scroll for irc you can try: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntustudio.html
<silkairways> Of thanks
<silkairways> Do you know anything about qubes
<OvenWerks> it only gets updated once an hour though.
<silkairways> That has what i need thank you!
<silkairways> I am trying to start a small business so ubuntu studio is exactly what i need
<cfhowlett> good to hear!  what type of biz, pray tell?
<silkairways> Social media marketing
<silkairways> The easiest cheapest business i could think of
<silkairways> I'm a mechanical engineer so it's a side project
<cfhowlett> consider doing a write up of your ubuntustudio experience for the magazine?
<cfhowlett> !fcm
<ubottu> fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<silkairways> Hey i can do that!
<silkairways> That sounds fun
<cfhowlett> excellent!  quite a few business type experiences in those pages, so you'll be in good company!
<silkairways> I can write it up as a business user or a personal user
<silkairways> Which would be better
<silkairways> I use it both ways lol
<cfhowlett> your choice ... so long as it references when/how/why you do the *buntu
<silkairways> Okay I'll check it out
<Eickmeyer> cfhowlett: Do you know if there's a reason why Ubuntu Studio's logo isn't on the front cover of FCM yet all of the other flavors are (not to mention Mint which isn't an official flavor but a derivitive)?
<cfhowlett> Eickmeyer, I do not and that is my most aggravating angsty issue with ubuntu reporting
<cfhowlett> I have told them more than once.  bear in mind that fcm is an UNofficial ubuntu publication.
<Eickmeyer> cfhowlett: Then I'm glad we're on the same page.
<cfhowlett> I even emailed the logos once
<Eickmeyer> Did they ever answer?
<Eickmeyer> I mean, I'd love to know the rationale.
<silkairways> That's annoying
<silkairways> Ubuntu studio is one of the most important projects for the common people and becomes i feel
<silkairways> Newcomers*
<Eickmeyer> silkairways: I agree. That's why I got involved in the project to begin with.
<silkairways> I dont even like linux mint personally
<silkairways> It's way overrated
<silkairways> I'm literally about to buy a nexus 5 to install ubuntu touch
<Eickmeyer> Well, this is a place for Ubuntu Studio discussion, so if we want to talk about other distros or topics, we have #ubuntustudio-offtopic for that. :)
<Eickmeyer> This channel is intended to be support only, but I tend to be a bit lenient about that since it's never super busy.
<silkairways> I came here for support
<silkairways> And got it so thank you guys
<Eickmeyer> You're quite welcome. OvenWerks is the man.
<silkairways> Yes awesome
<silkairways> Not to b off topic but where do. I submit a write up for the zine
<silkairways> Ill figure it out thanks guys
<silkairways> Ttyl
<silkairways> o/
<vanderaalle>  is there anyone using Atom? I have this strange thing, my compose key doesn't work there, while it's ok in all other apps. Just curious if it was happening to someone else
<OvenWerks> vanderaalle: are you talking about the development software? ( https://atom.io/ ?)
<OvenWerks> which compose key? I don't have anything like that.
<vanderaalle> OvenWerks: no, the compose key (also deadkey) to get e.g. ß on a US keyboard. I have set AltGr as a compose key
<vanderaalle> and sorry, yes, Atom.io
<vanderaalle> in Italian we have a lot of ù, à, è, é, so it's crucial to have a keyboard shortcut
<OvenWerks> So it sounds like atom does a key grab
<OvenWerks> Which sort of makes sense, I have seen the oposite problem where the DE grabs the key combo and the application never sees it.
<vanderaalle> well, maybe, but it's the only application that actually does it, preventing me from using it :). On OSX it worked like a breeze, I find it a bit bizarre
<vanderaalle> of course, it's an Atom issue, just asking, thanks!
<OvenWerks> Does atom have its own way of asigning shortcuts that could work?
<OvenWerks> The mac DE eco system is different in a lot of ui ways.
<OvenWerks> macos has standard ways of linking to a number of system tools
<OvenWerks>  Even audio plugins are dealt with using system tools
<OvenWerks> vanderaalle: have you noticed if you have the same trouble with the chromium browser?
<OvenWerks> (says it runs on electron which uses code from chrome)
<vanderaalle> OvenWerks: thanks, I'm also asking Atom community. I haven't chromium installed
<OvenWerks> unless electron has changed, it uses chrome code for gui
<vanderaalle> chromium works fine
<OvenWerks> ok, thats about as far as I know.
<vanderaalle> ok, thanks!
 * OvenWerks uses Geany for a sw editor.
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-25
<silkairways> Hello friends anyone in?
<Eickmeyer> silkairways: I'm here. What's up?
<silkairways> Hi
<silkairways> So i wanted to leave my computer for a while and come back to the same session so i chose suspend and clicked save for future sessions
<silkairways> But when i came back i couldn't get it to resume and then it just kinda started fresh
<Eickmeyer> What kind of GPU do you have?
<silkairways> Hmm I'm not really 100%sure
<silkairways> This is a install of 19.04 on a usb stick tho not a hdd
<silkairways> Should i check my gpu info somehow?
<Eickmeyer> silkairways: That explains it. It's very likely that when your computer went to sleep, it also put the USB ports to sleep, so when it resumed, it couldn't wake the USB ports in time to call the USB drive.
<Eickmeyer> I used to have a computer that did the same thing. Unfortunately, that's hard-coded, and not something easily fixed.
<silkairways> Okay that does seem to be exactly it
<silkairways> Because it w turning on and not doing anything at all
<silkairways> So i wont bother trying to do that anymore
<Eickmeyer> Well, you could do that, but if you simply didn't allow the computer to suspend you'd probably be fine.
<silkairways> So save the session but shut down instead of suspend?
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<silkairways> Okay great
<silkairways> That is the plan then
<silkairways> It starts up amazingly fast anyway
<silkairways> How does it start so fast now? I think it's much faster than 18.04 which i have installed to the hdd
<Eickmeyer> silkairways: I wouldn't be able to tell you. Perhaps kernel and/or systemd optimization.
<silkairways> Would a usb boot faster than a hdd or no out should be slower right?
<Eickmeyer> That depends on a large number of factors from CPU speed to bus speed to hard drive RPM.
<silkairways> Hmm okay i see.  Thanks for the insight
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<silkairways> Do you ever install os to usb?
<Eickmeyer> Yes, plenty of times. Works best with USB 3.0 or better.
<OvenWerks> USB or USB or USB? And I guess the answer is yes yes and yes
<silkairways> I can't get usb 3.0 to boot
<silkairways> No matter what os on all my computers usb 3.0 does not work for me im not smart enough lol
<OvenWerks> I have used usb sticks (Slower than usb ISO) usb rotating drives.
<OvenWerks> I have not tried a usb3 stick yet.
<silkairways> I use a san disk 128gb 3.0
<silkairways> What's a usb iso?
<silkairways> I'm talking usb flash drives
<OvenWerks> booting an iso image from a usb stick
<OvenWerks> They tend to be faster (with usb2) than a normal fs on a usb2 stick because the fs on the iso is compressed
<silkairways> Oh yes but would the iso have persistent memory?
<silkairways> What's the fs?
<OvenWerks> file system
<silkairways> Oh
<OvenWerks> it is possible to put the iso and a second fs for persitant storage
<silkairways> Yea like tails?
<silkairways> But you couldn't really install new programs to that easily right
<silkairways> I saw a solid state usb stick it looks cool
<silkairways> But the reviews were not so good
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cfhowlett> Eickmeyer, ping?
<cfhowlett> OvenWerks, ping?
<qwebirc25995> Hello
<qwebirc25995> Umm, I was wondering if I could maybe get some help here? I mean I was directed here by an ubuntu website
<Eickmeyer> cfhowlett: pong!
<cfhowlett> hey!
<cfhowlett> I wrote a tearful letter to the FCM team.  He responded.
<cfhowlett> They haven't added the US icon because they have had no articles written about US
<cfhowlett> so no interest or so he says
<cfhowlett> At any rate, I submitted my personal journey to Ubuntu Studio article years ago.  Perhaps an official member of the team should submit one???
<Eickmeyer> I could go ahead and submit an entire blog post I did on my personal blog (https://ericheickmeyer.com) about how I came along to the team.
<cfhowlett> that would probably do.  do include the official logo as well with a gentle reminder.
<Eickmeyer> cfhowlett: Will do. :)
<cfhowlett> I notice that Ubuntu Mate is also not represented graphically
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that's strange, and I have seen articles about Ubuntu MATE, so I think they just gave you a "snow job".
<cfhowlett> oh I know he did!
<cfhowlett> My previous article ran a full page so ...
<Eickmeyer> cfhowlett: Let's talk further in #ubuntustudio-offtopic. We're definitely in gray area here for support and creativity. :)
<studiobot> <Chris> Hi. I would be grateful for any helpful clues about this problem in 18.04.2  that seems to be caused by the Jack Sink (pulse audio) bridge failing when Jack randomly stops. The static noise ends when Jack is restarted. Thanks.  … https://askubuntu.com/questions/1136533/high-pitched-continuous-static-noise-at-boot-up-stops-after-login
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [Hi. I would be grateful for any helpful clues about this problem in 18.04.2  tha …], I'm going to go ahead and agree with the answer on there that it sounds like a hardware issue all-around. As for Jack crashing, that definitely seems like a separate issue. Perhaps OvenWerks might have some insight?
<studiobot> <Chris> Thanks Erich.
<Eickmeyer> @Chris OvenWerks is on the IRC end, so watch for his responses.
<studiobot> <Chris> OK.
<studiobot> <Chris> Will Ovenwerks' responses show up here?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [Will Ovenwerks' responses show up here?], Yes, from the "Ubuntu Studio Bridge Bot" with <OvenWerks> as the beginning of the line.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Of course, don't expect an immediate response. We're all volunteers here, and we just discovered a bug in Ubuntu Studio Controls regarding settings persistence.
<studiobot> <Chris> OK. Thanks again.
<Xaviez> hello there
<Xaviez> would it be a lot of work getting a regular Ubuntu installation working more or less like Ubuntu Studio does?
<studiobot> <Chris> Hi Xavier. Welcome.   … The latest version of Ubuntu Studio, 19 04 just released, is designed to do exactly that. So, you would still have the vanilla Ubuntu desktop environment but would have all the software, low latency kernel and other optimisations of Ubuntu Studio.  … I recall transitioning from regular Ubuntu to US some years ago
<studiobot>  myself and I don't recall it being excessively time consuming. In those days it meant losing the look and feel of Gnome for the XFCE desktop of US but that is now no longer the case.
<studiobot> <Chris> Sorry, Xaviez nit Xavier.
<studiobot> <Chris> See  … https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Stormcatcher> hello i have a question
<Stormcatcher> how can i display a wine window across multiple monitors maximized
<Stormcatcher> i use Ubuntu Studio 18.04
<Stormcatcher> i wanna run fl studio on 2 monitors
<OvenWerks> So far as I know a wine window is still wrapped in axwindow
<OvenWerks> a x window
<OvenWerks> so wgatever yoiu can do with any other window you should be able to do with a wine window
<Stormcatcher> but i have problems when i minimizing the window
<Stormcatcher> the resoltion changes
<Stormcatcher> from fl studio
<Stormcatcher> when i disable the windowmanager under wine its don t look confortable
<OvenWerks> Hmm, so you have more experience with wine than I do.
<OvenWerks> In any case, using a standard graphics driver, (intel in my case) the two screens are one logical screen. Vanilla ubuntu with gnome will be different. and possibly nvidia drivers may do thing different too.
<OvenWerks> gnome treats the two screen as two displays.
<Stormcatcher> yes
<OvenWerks> I do not know how plasma does things.
<OvenWerks> All of the systems on site (except one) are xfce so that is what I know. The one plasma de system has one screen and I don't really have much access to it.
<stormcatcher> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=12991
<stormcatcher> maybe it found a solution
<studio-user820> rocky start, ubuntu studio 19.4 just never finishes applying changes when i try to activate the driver for my wifi
<studio-user820> seems i have the same issue when applying the latest nvidia driver too
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-26
<silkairways> Hello friends
<silkairways> I found something interesting with my inquiry from yesterday
<silkairways> I chose save session and shut down when i restarted the session only opened the web browser back up the apps that were open did not own automatically is this normal?
<Eickmeyer> To be honest, I don't know. The folks in #xubuntu might know.
 * Eickmeyer doesn't use that feature
<silkairways> Okay perhaps i will ask there thank you friend
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome. :)
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: FYI, there is a setting to restore last session.
<OvenWerks> settings->session and startup->general
<OvenWerks> There are two check boxes (it has changed since I last looked) Automatically save session and the display session chooser (I think).
<OvenWerks> I don't know if the session chooser needs to be there or if it will default to last session.
<OvenWerks> It is possible to save several sessions and choose between them as well. I thought that was a neat idea but then found that I never use it...
<Eickmeyer[m]> silkairways: ^
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: he had already left :(
<Eickmeyer[m]> Strange. I don't see a part message (those show on Matrix as well).
<OvenWerks> 19:49 -!- silkairways [~hidden@23.108.108.66] has quit [Quit: I am leaving now ! BYE]
<Eickmeyer[m]> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<OvenWerks> :)
<studio-user267> OI
<m8w> And I am trying to find out what ubuntu studio version I am using but IDK where to do that ,,, I looked lots of places and figure it is an easy enough question that makes me wonder why I can't find it using just what is at hand.. anyway help?
<m_ad[m]> to find out which version of ubuntu you're running just open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<m_ad[m]> first hit on google
<m8w> thanks   for the lsb_release -a   that worked :)
<m_ad[m]> you're welcome
<studiobot> b_muhammad was added by: b_muhammad
<studio-user693> Hi, multimedia keys of my Adura Wireless Multimedia Keyboard Trust do not work in my ubuntustudio 19.04 fresa
<studio-user693> ...sorry...fresa
<studio-user693> ....fresh install. They used to work in previous versions out of the box. Any suggestion to make tremenda working? Thansk
<sakrecoer> finally got arround setting up my DAW environement. And i am so lost in the "new way" of things lol
<sakrecoer> i'm using my faithful teratec phase88 with firewire. and oh joy, it is now detected out of the box, without having to blacklist alsa FW drivers
<sakrecoer> however, the Studio controls are puzzling me
<sakrecoer> when i click "start or restart jack" the "autostart jack at session start" is checked.
<sakrecoer> and it stops jack alright, but it doesn't restart it
<sakrecoer> i used to be able to route audio coming from the FW card to the computer speakers, but that doesn't seem to work anymore.
<Eickmeyer[m]> sakrecoer: That was intentionally done by OvenWerks so that it would remember exactly how you left the configuation if you restart. Hitting "Stop Jack" unchecks that. However, yes, you're correct, it's confusing.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Also, he's working on some firewire stuff as well.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Routing can be done with Carla or Patchage.
<sakrecoer> wouldn't "apply audio settings" do that: "save things exactly as i left them?"
<sakrecoer> so, if i stopp jack, it wont remember my settings?
<sakrecoer> carla is another mystery...
<Eickmeyer[m]> I think "apply audio settings" makes changes to an already-running Jack.
<sakrecoer> it sits nice on my desktop. But..... how do i add things to it lol
<sakrecoer> oh wait, there are 2 carlas
<Eickmeyer[m]> If you "Stop Jack" it will change everything back to the default setup, as in no Jack, audio is through Pulse.
<sakrecoer> aha. thats cool! :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> You need "Carla" not "Carla Control". Carla Control is for controlling it via OSC.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Carla is really easy. Click "Add Plugin" and you can select from the vast list of plugins. It, by default, treats each plugin as a spearate instance for Jack.
<sakrecoer> cool!
<sakrecoer> it seems it "failed to start engine on first try"
<sakrecoer> start or restart jack has absolutely no effect in my setup... i'm gonna try reboot
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yikes.
<sakrecoer> oh... hehe "reboot" has no effect either lol
<Eickmeyer[m]> OvenWerks might not be up yet. I'm up unusually early today for no reason whatsoever.
<sakrecoer> :)
<sakrecoer> after reboot, carla got back in the game...
<Eickmeyer[m]> \o/
<sakrecoer> i'm puzzled about the new way of the pusle volume control...
<Eickmeyer[m]> That's odd. We didn't make any changes to the panel/default volume control.
<sakrecoer> it doesn't show anything... only a "dummy output" in the output devices..
<Eickmeyer[m]> Okay, that means the Jack - Pulse bridge isn't running.
<sakrecoer> for instance, when you start firefox, it would show there and you could chose where it would be output under it...
<sakrecoer> now it shows the firefox thing but no way to chose output... (well right now it doen't show anything tbh)
<Eickmeyer[m]> The Jack - Pulse bridge isn't running is what that tells me.
<sakrecoer> weird... that's straight after reboot... it seems like jack was running, but no sign of it in there...
<sakrecoer> i'll just give it another reboot. Maybe the audio card got hung up
<sakrecoer> again, rebooting from the menu is not feasible
<sakrecoer> sudo reboot does it though
<Eickmeyer[m]> The way OvenWerks set it up, after reboot, it should remember however Jack was last set and reapply the settings.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Also, strange that reboot isn't working from the menu.
 * Eickmeyer[m] has had no problem with that at all.
<sakrecoer> it would seem changing the settings in ubuntustudio control has broken my pulse audio...
<sakrecoer> it doesn't recover after reboot.
<sakrecoer> i'll just try different settings
<sakrecoer> :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yeah, something doesn't seem right. If reboot isn't working from the menu, something tells me you've got a lot of broken things.
<sakrecoer> tryed to "connect other internal audio interfaces" but that didn't do it...
<sakrecoer> acral will show me sound in the vue, until i click anything in control
<sakrecoer> carla even
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sadly, I don't know the exact internals. I just know that it works perfectly on my system as intended. It's important to remember that Controls doesn't show what is currently running, it only configures what gets applied with that "start/restart" button.
<Eickmeyer[m]> You haven't, by chance, ever run "Cadence" from KXStudio, have you?
<sakrecoer> no
<Eickmeyer[m]> Reason I'm asking is because a lot of your issues sound like what happens when people run Cadence. It takes-over Pulse's configuration pretty badly.
<sakrecoer> on reboot it would seem like carla thinks jack is running, but qtjackctl says it isn't...
<Eickmeyer[m]> And, yes, if anything is done in ubuntustudio-controls, Carla pretty much has to be restarted.
<sakrecoer> ah good to know
<sakrecoer> didn't help to restart carla...
<Eickmeyer[m]> As would anything running on top of Jack.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Does qjackctl show Jack running?
<sakrecoer> i suppose i would wish us-controls would show me if it is running or not..
<sakrecoer> no qtjackctl shows stopped. but trying to start it from there isn't working either.
<Eickmeyer[m]> That's already work-in-progress.
<sakrecoer> awesome!
<Eickmeyer[m]> You said your system runs firewire?
<sakrecoer> yes
<sakrecoer> i can pick my card in controls
<Eickmeyer[m]> That might explain it. Some stuff got blacklisted in the kernel for whatever reason. That's another thing OvenWerks is working on.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Some genius thought it would be a good idea to blacklist support for firewire audio devices.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Upstream.
<sakrecoer> it used to be the only way to run it lol
<sakrecoer> blacklisting all alsa FW
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yep, but we found out recently that doesn't work.
<Eickmeyer[m]> That Alsa FW has actually come a long way.
<sakrecoer> now if i do that (that which i used to do) it doen't work. But it does detect the card now without those blacklistings which it doesnt
<sakrecoer> wow..
<sakrecoer> weird sentence sorry
<sakrecoer> interesting...
<Eickmeyer[m]> Unfortunately, I only have USB interfaces, so I can't be of much help here. All I know is that we did run into an issue with FW recently.
<sakrecoer> controls will stopp my jack, ican see that in qtjackctl, but not restart it
<sakrecoer> i can start it from qtjackctl
<Eickmeyer[m]> QJackCtl might need a restart if Jack is started from Controls.
<sakrecoer> no worries Eickmeyer[m]
<Eickmeyer[m]> It expects to be one to start Jack, so it doesn't even bother trying to see if something else is starting it.
<sakrecoer> i find it easier to debug if i can be add --verbose to myself :D
<sakrecoer> not expecting anyone to assist me, although, i'd appreciate any help of course :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Right.
<Eickmeyer[m]> This is definitely the kind of thing OvenWerks could use help on in -devel when he's okay to work on it again.
<sakrecoer> that was my thoguht about my wetware --verbose flag: maybe someone will pick something usefull up in my ramblings :D but it felt more suitable in the support channel
<sakrecoer> also, sometimes by "saying" stuff "out loud" i realize things
 * sakrecoer sings "kuckoo kuckoo" on a tree
<Eickmeyer[m]> hahaha
<sakrecoer> hmm... unchecking the "auto start jack on session start" isn't saved... so now it walwys start on session start
<sakrecoer> after a restart, pulse can see my FW card, but not qtjackctl
<sakrecoer> calra starts and its vu shows me audio...
<sakrecoer> i can connect the output to the system output, which is progress :D but i would like to connect it to my FW card
<sakrecoer> hmm... the settings differ in qtjack and controls...
<sakrecoer> maybe that is why... qtjack has 259 Frames/period, control has 512
<sakrecoer> one issue sorted: reboot didn't work because carla is quitely asking me if i want to save before quit
<sakrecoer> which i would've been gratefull for in other circumstances
<Eickmeyer[m]> Remember, Controls is simply configuration. It does not necessarily indicate (with the checkboxes) what that configuration is.
<Eickmeyer[m]> sakrecoer: Have you seen the wiki page I made about Controls?
<sakrecoer> no i haven't :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<sakrecoer> cheers Eickmeyer[m]
<sakrecoer> i'm so lost lol :D if i use the "firewire" driver in the qtjackctl settings, i can connect my firewire input to PulseAudio Jack source...
<sakrecoer> but then.... how do i connect PulseAudio Jack source to the speakers?
<sakrecoer> say the computer speakers... am i being naiv thinking that should be possible somewhere?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Was qjackctl doing it for you before?
<sakrecoer> i'm not sure anymore... But the way i remember is that i would go to the PA Volume Control, and under the Jack Sink somewhere in there, i could pick an output from the system
<Eickmeyer[m]> I see. I've never been able to use that with Jack running. I always had to manually route Pulse to whatever output I wanted, whether that was my audio interface or my computer speakers.
<Eickmeyer[m]> With Jack stopped, sure, I could use that menu no problem.
<sakrecoer> i guess i should just stop being lazy and start wireing things up instead of trying to route FW -> computer speakr lol
<sakrecoer> there was this.... "sink" something that would work fine when jack was started...
<sakrecoer> like, you could plug firefox in there and hear it when jack was running...
<sakrecoer> Pulse Audio Jack sink or something
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yeah. I know what you
<Eickmeyer[m]> 're talking about.
<sakrecoer> oh... i can play firefox alright, but the sound is being intermitently muted
<sakrecoer> like a square waveform LFO on the volume lol
<Eickmeyer[m]> If the bridge is checked in Controls, it should automatically route all system sounds to the sink.
<sakrecoer> bridge is checked...
<sakrecoer> also autostart, dang it
<Eickmeyer[m]> Okay, that's unusual behavior, and sounds like a hardware issue. :open_mouth:
<Eickmeyer[m]> Again, that autostart does not necessarily mean it was set to start at login.
<sakrecoer> well.... itonly happens when jack is running
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yes, because he set it to leave Jack in whatever state it was in if the computer is restarted.
<sakrecoer> interesting everything is deconnected in Jack, but the broken sound from firefox is comming through
<sakrecoer> so where do i control the settings for my system audio?
<sakrecoer> like, where do i route it?
<Eickmeyer[m]> In my experience, if any change is made to the sound configuration (Jack running/not running), anything that makes sound has to be restarted.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Otherwise I've had unexpected behavior.
<sakrecoer> it's freshly rebooted...
 * Eickmeyer switches to actual IRC
<sakrecoer> i didn't do any changes to settings... except disconnecting everything in jack
<sakrecoer> oh! and now i have that button in PA volume control again
<sakrecoer> where i can chose where the sound is going
<sakrecoer> i can even chose my firewire...
<sakrecoer> :O
<sakrecoer> but jack is NOT running...
<Eickmeyer> That's expected. It sound like Pulse is handling everything now. If Jack is running, all routing must be done with Jack, not with the volume control which is a Pulse control only.
<sakrecoer> connnecting it to firewire and sounds come through
<sakrecoer> hmm...
<sakrecoer> but then... how do i route my system audio in jack?
<Eickmeyer> With Carla or Patchage.
<sakrecoer> i don't get any thing from firefox in there
<sakrecoer> aha
<sakrecoer> interesting
<Eickmeyer> Carla has a tab that says "Patchbay" that is just that: a graphical patchbay. It funcitons similarily, but more stable, than patchage.
<Eickmeyer> If you have the Pulse bridge checked, it becomes "PulseIn" and "PulseOut" in the patchbay.
<Eickmeyer> Firefox does not display as its own application because it's not "Jack-aware"..
<Eickmeyer> Anything that would normally run audio without Jack will come out of "PulseOut".
<sakrecoer> but carla patchbay is an exact replica of what i see in qtjackctl connections
<sakrecoer> same in patchages...
<sakrecoer> so many different places...
<sakrecoer> i can't wrap my head arround the cooperation between settings in Controls and in qtjackctl
<sakrecoer> they don't seem to reflect eachother
<Eickmeyer> They won't. QJackCtl's settings and Control's settings are independent of one another. They literally only see thier own configs.
<sakrecoer> but they both control the same thing?
<sakrecoer> isn't that kindof the golden rule for creating conflicts?
<Eickmeyer> QJackCtl is no longer the preferred method for starting/stopping Jack. It can be used to monitor Jack and the logs, but that's about it. It's easier to support Controls.
<Eickmeyer> That's stated in the release notes.
<sakrecoer> ok, but controls don't give me any ptions for chosing a driver
<Eickmeyer> It doesn't?
<sakrecoer> i can chose a usb and a non-usb device.
<Eickmeyer> Oh, you mean FireWire.
<sakrecoer> but the non-usb device being firewire, i should be able to chose either of the three options: freebob, firewire or alsa
<sakrecoer> freebob being ffado these days i think
<sakrecoer> also i can't satart jack from controls.
<sakrecoer> probably because it picks the wrong firewire driver...
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, OvenWerks is the best person to talk to about that. This gets over my head.
<sakrecoer> i see...i wonder why include qtjackctl if it's no longer relevant
<Eickmeyer> Because it's still good for monitoring, and Jack has it as a dependency.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, we couldn't remove it if we tried, sakrecoer.
<sakrecoer> makes sense :)
<sakrecoer> it woudl seems that alsa helps get my firewire to pulse
<sakrecoer> but not to jack
<sakrecoer> i'm gonna try that old blacklisting hack
<sakrecoer> gah! everytime i touch controls, it sets it back to autostart!
<sakrecoer> and it does apply it too
<Eickmeyer> Make sure, before rebooting, to "Stop Jack" in controls. It's a workaround, but that's the best advice I've got.
<sakrecoer> thanks!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> (Photo, 504x350) https://i.imgur.com/OSCaRI5.jpg
<sakrecoer> all good... but still no sound... PuolseAudio Jack source leads nowhere...
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer: Try doing it in Carla.
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> (Photo, 499x405) https://i.imgur.com/XF0uz0d.jpg
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> you can see the vu is active..
<Eickmeyer> Yes. Try doing it in Carla. The patchabay in Qjackctl has never made sense to me.
<sakrecoer> same connections are visibule in carla
<Eickmeyer> What's the sample rate?
<sakrecoer> 512
<sakrecoer> 96000
<sakrecoer> i tried with 44100 too..
<Eickmeyer> That might be why. PulseAudio doesn't like sample rates above 48000.
<sakrecoer> oh!
<sakrecoer> hmm... 44.1 should do it then... but let me see maybe there was other stuff going on when i tried that
<sakrecoer> i have to reboot everytime after i stop jack, once started and stopped once, it just wont restart
<sakrecoer> pulse never fails to detect my FW card. But jack is really random at startup. sometimes it will be fine with starting the firewire driver, sometimes not..
<sakrecoer> with jack stoped i can play audio from the FW card
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer: As I look at it, in qjackctl, it looks like you were routing your FW inputs to the Pulse inputs. If you scrolled down further, you would've seen the pulse outputs on the left, which you could then route to your speakers and/or FW outputs.
<sakrecoer> hmm... i'm going to try that...
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: if you are using qjackctl (which you will have to do to use the ffado driver) then you need to "stop jack" in controls.
<OvenWerks>  this will make sure autojack does not try to start jack at startup (and fail).
<OvenWerks> It will also mean that pulse will be set up stock.
<OvenWerks> pulse will be able to see your alsa devices as before.
<OvenWerks> -controls will be rewritten for 19.10 to include FW as well as be easier to figure out.
<OvenWerks> The apply button will go away and will be applied each time something is changed.
<studiobot> HMollerCl was removed by: HMollerCl
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> cheers Ovenwerks
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> tried blacklisting the alsa drivers but that doens't work either
<OvenWerks> The start and stop jack buttons may be relabeled. Basically, stop jack disables _all_ settings in -controls
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> using freebob simply doesn't work anymore.
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> (freebob in jack, but ffado i suppose=
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> ffado detects my card though
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> i can do the settings and all in there...
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> but then of course, pulse doesn't see it.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: you have to blacklist the alsa drivers and unblacklist the ffado drivers and rebuild initrd
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> the only driver that works in qtjackctl is firewire, but then i have no midi and well... no sound either,....
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> oh wait! yes sound!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> wuhuu!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> not through the computer speakers but that doens't matter..
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> now to figure out the midi part lol
<OvenWerks> You should have midi that should not have changed, but only in jack
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> wait! YES MIDI WORKS!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> wuhu! blacklisting alsa was the cut!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> let's see if i can mix my hardware audio signal with some soft synth :P
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> wuhuuu!!!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> hahahaha
<OvenWerks> you should still be able to bridge pulse to jack
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> ok, alsa got no more love from me!
<OvenWerks> (actually it should just happen)
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> i can !!!! ❤️
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> but not throgh the system speakers
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> only through the fw card outputs
<OvenWerks> zita-j2a
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> i now have youtube, my hardware park and calf monosnyth playing in my PA ❤️
<OvenWerks> I have found that I need to turn all alsa cards off in pulse for jack stability
<OvenWerks> if pulse can see even one alsa card, it will use that as it's sync source for everything and there will be the odd xrun due to that
<OvenWerks> jack freewheeel may not work etc.
<OvenWerks> That is why controls unloads alsa drivers from pulse
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> the midi works so goood
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> hahaha
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> but yeah... it seems it only works when alsa FW is blacklisted
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit#Firewire these ones
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: it has to be one or the other
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: that is fine by me, as long as one of them work :)
<sakrecoer> but it ouwld seem that controls doesn't really work for my use case...
<sakrecoer> or maybe i'm just missing something
<OvenWerks> you are missing nothing
<OvenWerks> controls expects fw to work through alsa
<OvenWerks> (in this release)
<sakrecoer> i suppose it is the same thing as it used to be: alsa FW conflicts with ffado
<OvenWerks> it will always be that way
<sakrecoer> so perhaps alsa FW has become better, but it still isn't a good match with ffado
<OvenWerks> I have already added a backend button that can choose a jack backend
<sakrecoer> well, at least now we know, if someone else is asking :)
<sakrecoer> it is not broken if it works
<sakrecoer> it's just a different setup
<sakrecoer> and that is fine by me... typicall that i got so much issues from being lazy... i mean, had i not tried to route the audio of the FW card to the computer speakrs, i wouldn't have had any issue lol
<OvenWerks> Ya, I think I will try unloading any alsa-fw modules on the fly if someone selects the fw back end
<sakrecoer> wow! <3
<sakrecoer> i'd be happy with something like that...
<OvenWerks> (now that I have a test subject)
<sakrecoer> yesss!!! use me in my device as a guinea pig <3
<sakrecoer> *and my device
<sakrecoer> i guess it's time to go digg behind my patchbay now that i got this side of the DAW-rig working
<sakrecoer> i haven't even connected the audio card to it since i got the patchbay...
<sakrecoer> i had a relapse into using a hardware recorder... but i've been feeling limited in terms of arrangements. It's a lot easier with copy paste and drag and drop lol
<sakrecoer> Thank you very much for your help Eickmeyer and OvenWerks <3
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer: You're welcome. :)
<sakrecoer> i like this carla thing very much!
<sakrecoer> and i think it is the first time i have such consistent and steady midi going through my system while the computer is involved
<sakrecoer> hmmm... pops and clicks when playing firefox audio. :'( lol
<sakrecoer> haha! damn you telegram! closing it removed the pops and clicks
<M_aD> pops and clicks... latency problem iirc
<sakrecoer> i tried to change the buffer size.. but didn't do anything to it
<sakrecoer> killing telegram did. seemingly at least.
<sakrecoer> odd because the system load was at 4%
<sakrecoer> one more time! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKF5LCHZREg
<sakrecoer> nah, restarted telegram and it didn't come back... something is fishy. i'll get to the bottom of this!
<studiobot> <er_lenin> @Eickmeyer [I'm going to go ahead and agree with the answer on there that it sounds like a h …], Dudes, … Since I have activated VSYNC option on Intel graphics and Nvidia Graphics, MY PC IS NOT RESETTING  MORE ANYTIME!!!!!! … One week without suddenly freezes and/or system resets !!!!!!! … At least this works on Acer laptops with
<studiobot>  Intel HD graphic cards … 🙂
<bongfrog> Any see an issue where with Nvidia 105ti and propriary drivers  every other reboot only one of three monitors is reconized.?   reboot and the other two are there...
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @er_lenin [Dudes, … Since I have activated VSYNC option on Intel graphics and Nvidia Graphic …], Nice! Congrats!
<bongfrog> might be related but I also get a blank screen when attempting to run the nvidia settings app
<Eickmeyer> bongfrog: Issues with NVidia graphics has been a recurring theme in all of Ubuntu. I'd suggest joining #ubuntu and asking there.
 * Eickmeyer doesn't have NVidia
<Eickmeyer> !nvidia |  bongfrog
<ubottu> bongfrog: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<bongfrog> Thanks for the hint
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: for bug 1826413 -- perhaps you can add a task for Disco, I cannot. I think this is because the main task was on the up-stream project
<ubottu> bug 1826413 in ubuntustudio-controls "ALSA Jack Midi bridge off selection not surviving a reboot" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1826413
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: also, there should be a task for Eoan as well (it has to be fixed on Eoan before being SRU-ed)
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: I cannot. It was "fix released" before I could've tasked it.
<Eickmeyer> I didn't know he was going to do it so quickly!
<hggdh> hu. Let me see if I can clear it out -- meaning I will take it out of fix-released, an see what happens
<hggdh> amazing. I moved it to fix committed, and... the whole task vanished!
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: try to add the tasks now
<hggdh> (I cannot act on non-Ubuntu projects
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: I just re-added it, but I'm not allowed to task Ubuntu bugs, just triage them. (ironically).
<hggdh> ... and I do not have the "target series" on this bug. I guess we could go to #launchpad and try to find out what gives
<Eickmeyer> Yep, meet you there.
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Looks like we're good not.
<Eickmeyer> *now
<hggdh> yep
 * Eickmeyer goes back to LFNW prep
<studiobot> <fernandocastilho> Confira "Mônica Toy" na Netflix … www.netflix.com/title/81072410?source=android
<studio-user099> eh, is there anyone here?
<M_aD> studio-user099: if you have a support question just ask and see if someone can help you
<studio-user099> I am trying to use Guitarix as a real time effect, but seems my computer is not fast enough.
<studio-user099> Using ubuntu studio on a 32 bit 18.04
<studio-user099> Intel® Core™ i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz × 4
<studio-user099> 3.8 GB of RAM
<Eickmeyer> studio-user099: Have you added the Backports PPA?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | studio-user099
<ubottu> studio-user099: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<M_aD> Why use 32 bit on a 64bit system?
<studio-user099> I did not have  the backports PPA. Now I have, thanks for the help.
<studio-user099> is Intel® Sandybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2 a 64 bit CPU?
<studio-user099> The computer is an Acer 5750g, that I have always thought was a 32 bit machine...
<M_aD> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/53450/intel-core-i5-2430m-processor-3m-cache-up-to-3-00-ghz.html
<studio-user099> Oops.
<studio-user099> Now this became somewhat complicated. How to upgrade from 32 to 64 bit? I guess wipeout and reinstall is the only way, or?
<M_aD> reinstall would be better
<M_aD> you could try and see if the 64bit works from a live usb first
<studio-user099> will do
<M_aD> :)
<studio-user099> How to make a 64 bit bootable USB  on a 32 bit OS?
<M_aD> just install startup disk creator
<M_aD> creating a live usb doesn't depend on having a 32 or 64 bit machine
<studio-user099> OK. Downloading...
<studio-user099> Meanwhile, is there an RT kernel for Ubuntu Studio anymore?
<M_aD> maybe Eickmeyer knows, i'm still re-learning about ubuntu studio since i haven't used it for years so i can't tell
<OvenWerks> lowlatency has almost all of the rt code in it already.
<M_aD> thanks OvenWerks :)
<OvenWerks> It does save a tiny bit of run time for everything else so that an RT process can't lock the copmputer
<OvenWerks> In fact the vanilla kernel has most of the RT code in it to but it is not enabled by default
<studio-user099> My system does not give a reliable Jack at below 10ms, which is not good enough for Guitarix.
<studio-user099> Thats why I am looking for helå
<studio-user099> help
<Eickmeyer> !realtime | studio-user099
<Eickmeyer> !rt | studio-user099
<ubottu> studio-user099: the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowllatency
<Eickmeyer> !lowllatency
<Eickmeyer> !lowlatency | studio-user099
<ubottu> studio-user099: The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some Audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<studio-user099> ok
<Eickmeyer> studio-user099: Furthermore, the only real-world use of the RT kernel is if you have a dedicated, embedded system which does nothing but run audio. A good example of this would be the kernel used in the Behringer X32 or the Allen & Heath iLive series of mixers.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user099: My speculation is that your system might not be capable of 100% real-time audio processing.
<studio-user099> Hmm, that is sad.
<OvenWerks> studio-user099: It may be some tweaking is required too.
<OvenWerks> When you say 4 cores is that the standard i5 with 4 cores or the mobile with 2 cores that looks like 4 cores because on hyperthreading?
<OvenWerks> I have an i5 with 4 cores and have been able to get very low latenecy (3 ms round trip with device latency included)
 * OvenWerks is out for a few hours
 * Eickmeyer is likewise out for the weekend, might be sporadically available
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-27
<studio-user889> ello\
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> What is the URL of this channel
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Somehow I can't find it..
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> The telegram url that is
<studiobot> <Chris> I have had to temporarily stop Jack from running in US Cobtrols because it appears to crash regularly in my system, resulting in loud static noise when the 'dummy output' appears. That may or may not be related to the fact that my audio interface Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 isn't fully working properly in 18.04.2.  … My question is: how can
<studiobot> I create keyboard shortcuts to control volume when Jack is not running? None of the methods described online seem to work. … I have tried adding amixer shortcuts using Settings  > keyboard but it doesn't take effect.
<m_ad[m]> <studiobot "<Sakrecoer> The telegram url tha"> did you check on the ubuntu studio website?
<m_ad[m]> @Sakrecoer there should be a link to Telegram join group chat if that's what you mean
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Thanks! I found it there in the end
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Would have expected it to be available in the telegram app, but couldn't figure it out lol m_ad[m]
<m_ad[m]> i wonder what the codename for 19.10 will be
<studio-user225> Hi there!  How do I get my US 18.10 to see android phone and the files on it?  It can sometimes see the phone, but there are no files in the 'folder'.  Thanks
<studio-user225> This is when the phone is plugged in usb.
<m_ad[m]> is you phone unlocked when connected to usb?
<m_ad[m]> you/your
<studiobot> b_muhammad was removed by: b_muhammad
<studio-user225> Yes, unlocked
<studiobot> <Chris> @studio-user225 [<studio-user225> Hi there!  How do I get my US 18.10 to see android phone and th …], I haven't used USB to connect my android phone to 18.04.2. Just tried it now and the phone appears on the screen but it is forever appearing and disappearing (flashing) so I can't access the files.  … Bluetooth works fine.  … Galaxy S7.
<studiobot>  Android 8.0. Samsung Experience ver. 9.0.
<studio-user225> Bluetooth can't see the phone...:-(
<m_ad[m]> <studio-user225 "Bluetooth can't see the phone..."> what phone do you have? On 19.04 i have my LG K4 working without any issues via USB and Bluetooth
<m_ad[m]> i don't have a 18.04 or 18.10 to test it on though
<studio-user225> Galaxy J4, Android 8.1.0
<m_ad[m]> usb settings on the phone are set to mass storage or mass storage device?
<studiobot> <Chris> I use a Bluetooth USB dongle in the PC.
<m_ad[m]> <studiobot "<Chris> I use a Bluetooth USB do"> i don't understand he has issues with his phone when using usb or even bluetooth in the first place. Android phone generally work ootb on linux.
<m_ad[m]> studio-user225: not sure if this might help, it's on 18.04 though but you could try it on 18.10 https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031007/samsung-usb-not-showing-in-ubuntu-18-04
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> I love youuuuuuu!!!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> (Document) http://studiobot.ericheickmeyer.com:9090/MiX3Ubav/file_44.mp4
<cfhowlett> but but but where' s the sound??
<cfhowlett> It doe look cool though
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Hahaha! In the next episode! Stay tuned
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> <3
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> soooo good to read you cfhowlett!!!!
<cfhowlett> :)
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Still rocking in the far East?
<cfhowlett> hai
<cfhowlett> Rockin Yokohama at the moment
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Cool!!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> I'm hoping to get there in 2020
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> It's the ultimate cyberpunk year, so I have to be there
<cfhowlett> next year?  yeah?  for work or play?
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Both work and play hopefully https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberpunk_2020
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Worst case scenario is looking good though, as it would be only for play
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> I will try to reach out. :)
<cfhowlett> do that!
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Just so you know, in case you'd rather hide :D
<cfhowlett> but I'm awaiting cyberpunk 2077 game
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> <3
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Oooof
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> 2077 is looking AMAZING
<cfhowlett> indeed
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Alright, have to go work on that "next episode" lol! Take good care of ya self cfhowlett!! And everybody else! Happy weekend!
<cfhowlett> later days, amigo
<studio-user225> Tried the android-file-transfer option and it tells me that it can't find any mtp devices.  Phone is mounted and access allowed, shows in lsusb...
<m_ad[m]> is your phone set to MTP?
<m_ad[m]> maybe that's the cause of everything
<studio-user225> Where do I find that info?  On the phone or the pc?  And where on the phone or pc?  Thank you for your help.
<m_ad[m]> your phone should show options on it's screen once you connect it to your pc via usb.
<m_ad[m]> otherwise i would suggest to search a bit on the web, there must be a solution somewhere since more people asked for help with their android phone through the years on the forums and askubuntu
<m_ad[m]> i'm not sure what's happening, maybe it's a samsung specific issue
<OvenWerks> studio-user225: I have found (I have an azus) is that I need to make sure my phone screen is on when I plug in my phone to thge usb. as there is a dialog that comes up and asks if I want to allow file transfer which I have to acknolage. Other wise it doesn't work.
<studio-user225> Options are 1) charge phone, 2) transfer files, 3) transfer images, 4) connect a MIDI device.  Choosing (3) and the phone can't be mounted or opened.  Choosing (2) and the phone can be mounted but not opened, and A-F-T tells me there's no mtp device.  OvenWerks, I have Asus also, but having the phone screen on before plugging in makes no difference.
<studio-user225> By that I mean that I get the option to allow transfer screen, but this also makes no difference...
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> (Audio, 234s)http://studiobot.ericheickmeyer.com:9090/70FHgxaL/file_45.mp3
<sakrecoer> sweeeet! i'm releasing straight to the Eickmeyer server!
<sakrecoer> i need something like this too! :D
<sakrecoer> but the text didn't get through to telegram! :'(
<sakrecoer> it said: Previously on whatevernever: The music was on, the signal was in, the record was up!
<sakrecoer> In this episode:
<sakrecoer> Let's see how the telegram sharing audio thingy plays with IRC
<sakrecoer> well, while it's in early beta stage, this one is dedicated to all of you! :D
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> @sakrecoer [<sakrecoer> but the text didn't get through to telegram! :'(], the caption added to audio didn't get through *from telegram *to IRC
<sakrecoer> but hey!!! producing minute made musik is absolutely possible! <3
<sakrecoer> who cares about captions in such freedom circumstances?
<sakrecoer> where is freesoftware J when one needs a rapper anyways?
<sakrecoer> for the record that beat is public domain. feel free to feel free, and also cut it up mix it up, forget my name and get famous. It's possible if you can do it!
<sakrecoer> not that i can. But if you can then you should!
<sakrecoer> interesting how carla works with calf stuff while ardour doesn't
<sakrecoer> it makes my habitual "mastering prcoess" a bit tedious. But it's ok
<sakrecoer> i just routed stuff into an ardour track that doesn't no playback into the monitoring part of my setup
<sakrecoer> and then recorded. which i like. I was never too fund of "rendering without hearing" anyways.
<sakrecoer> It's the best recepy to wait in silence for computation to be over, just to realize stuff isn't tidy enough :D
<sakrecoer> this way i can actaully render to another output, and listen to it while it happens :D
<sakrecoer> put a midi controler in the equation and now i'm feeling like Lee Scratch Perry dubbing it out to the max!
<sakrecoer> this was possible already with qtjackctl, but i wouldn't use it because "export to audio file" felt like the modern way to do it.
<sakrecoer> and also what kept me falling back to using hardware recorcder :D
<OvenWerks> studio-user225: Have you tried this on a xubuntu iso? (running live rather than install)
<OvenWerks> if this doesn't work on xubuntu then it will not work on Studio for sure. If it does work on xubuntu then it is either our kernel or some setting difference which we should know about.
<studio-user225> OvenWerks: I have not tried xubuntu.  Will give it a bash tomorrow.
<sakrecoer> i see you removed kid3, which ID3 tagger is recomended?
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> (Audio, 380s)http://studiobot.ericheickmeyer.com:9090/5HX6o7AL/file_46.mp3
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> luckyliy, thunar has got some basic ID3 tagger :)
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> that one is CC-BY-SA-NC however 🥳
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Typos.... story of my life...
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Bwoy, do i wish i wast'n dislesckxik
<m_ad[m]> <studiobot "<Sakrecoer> (Audio, 380s)http://"> it's better to post such messages in the #ubuntustudio-offtopic channel since it has nothing to do with support 😉
<sakrecoer> "support and creativity chat" ;) but okay
<sakrecoer> i suppose music is offtopic :D
<m_ad[m]> oops, my bad
<sakrecoer> just teasing you m_ad[m] still, the topic is right there
<sakrecoer> nothing wrong with being causcious
<m_ad[m]> yeah, sorry about that
<m_ad[m]> :)
<sakrecoer> good to know someone looks after the channel!
<sakrecoer> eitherway it's 100% made in ubuntu studio. but remember kids: the wekaest link in my produciton pipeline isn't my system: it is yours truley, little me
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: kid3-qt should still be there
<OvenWerks> where are you looking for it?
<sakrecoer> in the... menu? whisker menu?
<OvenWerks> audio productio->audio utilities?
<sakrecoer> only qjackctkl in there
<OvenWerks> what happens if you put kid3-qt on the command line?
<OvenWerks> the disco seeds do show kid3-qt as being there
<OvenWerks> also try ls /usr/share/applications/*kid3*
<sakrecoer> i tired that. i get the delicious option to install it using apt
<sakrecoer> ls /usr/share/applications/*kid3*
<sakrecoer> ls: cannot access '/usr/share/applications/*kid3*': No such file or directory
<OvenWerks> not installed for some reason.
<sakrecoer> might be because i upgraded?
<OvenWerks> Shouldn't be, but who knows
<sakrecoer> i was warned some stuff would get smoked off
<sakrecoer> like, the system itself warned me :)
<sakrecoer> not about kid3 in particular.
<sakrecoer> but it did warn me and here i am
<OvenWerks> Ya, that happens, how was the original installed? was it a US iso? or something else with Studio on top?
<sakrecoer> iso original
<sakrecoer> 16.04
<sakrecoer> no wait... 18.10 actually
 * OvenWerks does not have much of a clue what and upgrade does.
<OvenWerks> So 18.10 to 19.04 weird.
<sakrecoer> i had to do a fresh install because at some point my SSD failed
<OvenWerks> can't be SSDs last forever...
<sakrecoer> i recently learned that the random delay at start up is actually just the weekly SSD cleanup
<sakrecoer> you can't be serious saying that :D
<OvenWerks> :/
<sakrecoer> SSDs seem to me like super fragile
<sakrecoer> sure they don't mind bumps on the ride, because no spinning disk, but darn are they problematics...
<sakrecoer> i'm sure i could read the bites for ever with the proper forensic tools. But, i don't seem to get those tools uppon buying one
<OvenWerks> I have had the best luck with laptop 5000rpm drives so far.
<OvenWerks> (even in desktops)
<sakrecoer> Maybe that i swhy mac are putting 5Krpm in their latest boxes lol :D
<OvenWerks> I tried a server 24/7 supper duty garantee for 3 year drive in my wife's computer and it was good for less than 6 mo.
<OvenWerks> 5k is best.
<sakrecoer> i'm not sure what is best, but i have to admit my SSD did work again once i just did those typical SSD rituals of flipping bites or whatever it's called.
<sakrecoer> Now i wait when the startup delays, and things end up starting as they should. once a week, i have to wait 5 minutes where normaly i wait 10 seconds
<OvenWerks> huh, I thought they were supposed to do that internally on their own
<sakrecoer> maybe they do, and i'm just spekaing computer voodoo.... i don't know, but it works again after i did that erase everything SSD ritual
<sakrecoer> eitherway, there are more than computer things that diserve their share of patience: what is 5 minutes of waiting at start up when i can have 55 minutes of creative juice
<sakrecoer> i have an asnwer for that question: transition :) It's a good thing to transition from work juice to play juice
<m_ad[m]> trim the SSD manually once a day, maybe that helps
<sakrecoer> good idea, m_ad[m] what's the command again?
<m_ad[m]> sudo fstrim -v /
<sakrecoer> i call it voodo because everytime i think of it, i need to go through the pain of choosing a stackoverlfow answer that suits my particulat case
<sakrecoer> yesss!
<m_ad[m]> sakrecoer: https://easylinuxtipsproject.blogspot.com/p/ssd.html
<sakrecoer> but then the question is: should i add that at shutdown, startup, middle session? middle session is a nono, because i might be recording. Shut down is delicate, because i might be in a hurry, startup is tough becuase, what if my client is sitting next to me...
<sakrecoer> i'm pretty confident ubuntu is doing that for me, and so i let it to the cybergods to decide for me :)
<m_ad[m]> i just do it in a terminal with no apps running just to make sure
<sakrecoer> by that i mean, i'm no longer pressing reset when startup is being a bit slow, regardless if customer is stting there. I can divert with coffee anyways
<sakrecoer> i could somewhat wish the system was telling me: "fixing your super fast HD, so it can remain superfast and not be borked, give me a minute"
<sakrecoer> i figured it out becuase alt+tab will show me lots of useable info when starting up. instead of a pretty dot dot dot thingy
<sakrecoer> so, when i black list all the alsa FW and use the `Firewire` driver in qjackctl, everything is like it used to be for me as a FW user
<sakrecoer> i even get that button in PA volume control where i can chose where firefox should go
<sakrecoer> i haven't figured out how to route the sound from my soundcard to the headphone plug of my copmuter yet, but it's ok
<sakrecoer> fortuneatly i have a mixer so i could sort that step out (my sound card doesn't have headphone plug)
<sakrecoer> i honestly think my case is an edge case (wouldn't know how to find data on how many FW users out there, even less Teratec Phase88 Rack users)
<sakrecoer> But now it's here in the IRC log: Firewire users should probably still sonsider black listing alsa FW stuff as writeen in the Arch-linux wiki
<sakrecoer> like... that works on on ubuntu too...
<sakrecoer> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit#Firewire putting it here for the record. This works like a charm. I was the way to go since 16.04 for me. But i have to say things are more stable and tighter then back then
<sakrecoer> It* was the way to go
<sakrecoer> I* am just meat bag. Not a place to go. Probably made other typos
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-28
<sakrecoer> krytarik \o/
<sakrecoer> meanwhile in a different dimension, way back in time https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yF1gn-gKFY
<studiobot> <Chris> I have Asus motherboard too. Prime A320M-K.
<studiobot> <Chris> @Chris [I have had to temporarily stop Jack from running in US Cobtrols because it appea …], I think I have sorted this now. That Ubuntu Studio Audio book is excellent for troubleshooting.
<karoo2> OvenWerks: further to our convo of yesterday about the Galaxay & UStudio not talking to each other: Not sure exactly where the problem was, but there were several issues.  It seems the Bluetooth connection needs cell signal, which we have not had for the last 36 hours.  Anyway, managed to connect thro Btooth from the phone, but not the other way around.  Still can't connect thro USB, but at least I have file transfer - yay!
<OvenWerks> That (in my opinion) is a bug in the galaxy.
<karoo2> Could well be.  I had errors from Blueman-applet about it crashing.  Hey ho and onwards :-)
<karoo2> I mean the applet crashed, not the phone...
<karoo2> Or maybe it was the phone, but Blueman reported the error?  Who knows.  I am not off to do something that doesn't involve technology and regain the even tenor of my ways
<karoo2> Now (not 'not')
 * M_aD had a blueman crash a while ago when connecting his Sennheiser bluetooth headphone on 19.04
<M_aD> but i never encountered any issues when connecting my LG android phone through usb or bluetooth as stated yesterday
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-20
<zmagii> Sup muzos
<newfoundIdiot> hi, everyone!
<newfoundIdiot> i've been playing w/ the 20.04 beta. I like it well enough to install.  would i be better off to wait 3 days for the GA release or just install this?  Thanks in advance.
<Rosco2> Main risk with a Beta is bugs in the installer bricking other OS's or data on the same system.
<Rosco2> So if you have backups of important stuff - go for it.
<Rosco2> Read the release notes to be sure
<Rosco2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio
<newfoundIdiot> yeah i would rather not risk it.  i'll keep working w/ the live usb for a few more days.  thank you for your reply.
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-21
<tucemiux> Hi guys, I installed ubuntustudio  with the default ubuntustudio desktop, what is the preferred method to try KDE with ubuntu studio?
<OvenWerks> install kubuntu
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<OvenWerks> then install ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> ubuntustudio.org/download describes that method.
<tucemiux> Eickmeyer, I already have ubuntustudio
<tucemiux> I just want to try it with KDE, I'm wondering if trying this will break my ubuntustudio
<Eickmeyer> tucemiux: Read the page, it describes that. \
<tucemiux> Eickmeyer, sounds good, thanks a lot !!!
<Pritam> 8)
<shaban238> is there any way to get rid of screen tearing? this is what imgetting from the terminal:
<shaban238> Graphics:  Device-1: Intel HD Graphics 5500 driver: i915 v: kernel   Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.8 driver: intel resolution: 1600x900~60Hz   OpenGL: renderer: Mesa Intel HD Graphics 5500 (BDW GT2) v: 4.6 Mesa 20.0.4
<zingzingy> Does anyone know if the LTS release is still on track for the 23rd?
<bugsle_cz[m]> Hi, by any chance, doesnt someone have experience with Steinbergs UR44 mkI on ubuntu studio? Ive used it without issues with CC mode, but now only carla sees ins/outs, and nothing is going out.
<OvenWerks> bugsle_cz[m]: I do not, however if you describe what the UR44 is and what you are trying to do with it... I may be able to help
<bugsle_cz[m]> <OvenWerks "bugsle_cz: I do not, however if "> Thx for reply! But like ten minutes ago, after like 12th restart, it started to play out. it seems like utilities see it as without outputs or inputs, but the routing within carla started to work.
<bugsle_cz[m]> <OvenWerks "bugsle_cz: I do not, however if "> ou and it is usb soundcard
<StevenJayCohen> bugsle_cz: "After 12th restart" makes me think that there was something updating and once the updates had finally applied, it behaved normally. Does that sound right?
<PLC> hi'
<PLC> Is someone use Behringer X32 serie under UStudio ?
<OvenWerks> PLC: yes I know of people using the X32 and X18.
<PLC> is it fully compatble with linux Kernel ?
<PLC> thanks for react OvenWerks ;)
<StevenJayCohen> PLC: Best way to test is to boot his USB key and try it out before actually installing. That's what I did with my Audient id4.
<StevenJayCohen> Sorry for the scrambled text. I hate auto correct.
<SocratesII> Hello, everyone.
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-22
<SocratesII> I'm not sure how long i have before the stable release iso is ready to burn.  i just thought id pop in and offer that the beta installed but did not work long after the desktop appeared.  Two separate full installs.  It was on a macbook pri mid 2008 4,1.  I'll be passing an SSD down from my more current laptop soon and am willing to help debug a
<SocratesII> little at that time... or sooner if the stable release does the same.
<SocratesII> The first thing im doing is going into the settings which causes a nearly instant freeze.  One thing worth mentioning is that my battery died and is pulled until I see if it is worth replacing.
<Eickmeyer> SocratesII: Did you, while installing the beta, uncheck any of the applications you didn't need?
<Eickmeyer> Also, a 2008 MacBook Pro (Read: 12-year-old machine) is really too old to run any of the installed applications. Ubuntu Studio is not made to breathe new life into old equipment.
<Eickmeyer> I'm guessing it's a complete hardware incompatibility.
<SocratesII> The RAN is 4GB, with a Penryn chipset Core 2 Duo (t8300), graphics are GeForce 8600M GT.
<SocratesII> ...RAM... not RAN.
<SocratesII> It fits from what I see of hardware requirements... even finds and uses the external monitor... finally garps at desktop.
<SocratesII> the plan, so far is to try the stable release and, failing that, move on to different ubuntu flavors installing the sutdio package afterwards.
<SocratesII> Performance worry wise, I have an old firewire 400 sound card and if it works to revive it, ill add another 2GB of ram and an SSD.
<SocratesII> BTW... not yet... so far ive done full installs.
<sakrecoer[m]> when i have marked a bug as "affects me" in launchpad... how do i find it again? Doens't seem to be listed in any of the entries in https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<sakrecoer[m]> affecting bugs seems to only show the ones i have reported...
<StevenJayCohen> <sakrecoer[m] "when i have marked a bug as "aff"> You can subscribe to the bug separately in the right column of the page. Sorry, I don't know how to find "Affects me" ones, but when I want updates, I subscribe.
<sakrecoer[m]> <StevenJayCohen "You can subscribe to the bug sep"> Thanks! I ended up doing that, after searching for it for way too long lol
<sakrecoer[m]> Thanks a lot @stevenjaycohen:matrix.org :)
<StevenJayCohen> So, laptop wifi is working (out of the box), but Ubuntu offers me a proprietary driver (Intel 8265/8275) for my wifi. I'd like to know what the differences are? Difference in range? Anything? Can't find a link to read up on this. Anyone got any ideas?
<shaban238> i would say stay with the open source driver and see how it works. if you have problems switch to proprietary
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Never ran into that myself with Intel.
<StevenJayCohen> Yeah, I'm staying on the open one. I was ready to RTFM but I can't find the FM :)
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-23
<valerio> buongiorno a tutti
<valerio> volevo fare una domanda a chi mi puo rispondere.
<valerio> ho da qualche giorno installato ubuntu studio 20.04 e nel menu non riesco a trovare il software center per installare nuovi programmi.
<valerio> qualcuno sa per caso dove si trova?
<shaban238> non si chiama piu software center
<shaban238> lo trovi con il nome di snap store
<valerio> grazie ora verifico
<sakrecoer[m]> re: launchpad bug subscription... so weird... the bug is present neither in subscribed nor in commented, despite me doing both...
<StevenJayCohen> <sakrecoer[m] "re: launchpad bug subscription.."> I'd be happy to check, but it seems that everything is running at a crawl right now (naturally). What bug are you trying to track?
<sakrecoer[m]> Steven Jay Cohen: this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-oem-osp1/+bug/1864061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1864061 in linux-oem-osp1 (Ubuntu Eoan) "PCI/internal sound card not detected" [Undecided,Fix released]
<sakrecoer[m]> it's not ubuntustudio related... not expecting answers here, just hoping  :D i'm just to lazy to go on IRC... would need to go through too much config inflating life in my irssi shell again...
<StevenJayCohen> Everything is absolutely crawling right now because of the new release
<romsom> Hi there!
<romsom> I was just looking for an Ubuntustudio iso and noticed they are hosted without SSL (including the checksums).
<romsom> Is there a secure way to verify the validity of the iso or torrent I just downloaded?
<Eickmeyer> romsom: cdimage.ubuntu.com should have the checksums.
<vlt> Eickmeyer: But no SSL :-|
<romsom> vlt: exactly! I found that there are detached PGP signatures for the checksums though
<vlt> shaban238: Is "snap store" the new frontend for apt?
<romsom> Also there are no checksums for the .torrent file. I'm not so sure I want to hand that file to transmission without any validation :/
<shaban238> @vlt yes
<Eickmeyer> vlt: That's canonical's infrastructure. It's not like you're passing private information to the server, so no need to worry.
<romsom> Eickmeyer: I'm more concerned with the validity of the iso.
<Eickmeyer> romsom: Then verify with the checksums posted on that site.
<Eickmeyer> That site is THE authority.
<romsom> Which, again, could have been compromised
<romsom> (The checksum I mean)
<Eickmeyer> romsom: You're getting it for free. There's litereallly NOTHING I can do about it.
<romsom> Eickmeyer: I'm not complaining about your advice. Sorry if it came across like that!
<Eickmeyer> This is how ALL Ubntu flavors, including Ubuntu proper, are presented.
<Eickmeyer> If it doesn't work for you, don't download it.
<romsom> Well that's a bit disappointing. A fix wouldn't be so hard, even without changing Cannonical's official infrastructure: Just add a direct link to the checksums to the ubuntustudio server (behind SSL of course) and put a note about against PGP key the detached signature should be checked on the download page.
<Eickmeyer> What do you mean??? Canonical does all the hosting. I have ZERO control over how the ISO is hosted. Zero.
<Eickmeyer> There is no Ubuntu Studio server. It's all Ubuntu. Not separate
<romsom> Ah, I see
<romsom> I thought Ubuntu Studio was a community project. My mistake, sorry!
<Eickmeyer> It's a community project, but it's not a separate distribution.
<Eickmeyer> No official Ubuntu flavor is a separate distribution from Ubuntu.
<romsom> So you don't have control over the website contents at ubuntustudio.org?
<Eickmeyer> I have control over the contents, but not the hosting.
<romsom> OK, then the fix I proposed would work
<vlt> Eickmeyer: You might to calm down a bit ;-)  Nobody is accusing ou of anything.
<Eickmeyer> I can't, for instance, upload an ISO to the website.
<Eickmeyer> vlt: I"m calm.
<romsom> Eickmeyer: That not necessary. The checksums and the fingerprint of the key with which the checksums on cdimage.ubuntu.com were signed are enough
<Eickmeyer> The thing is, these options being presented are not possible for us. Our website is simply a wordpress instance. I don't even have access to the root.
<romsom> It's all just plain text :)
<Eickmeyer> Canonical owns the server.
<romsom> Could you add the contents of SHA256SUMS to the download page then?
<Eickmeyer> No, because it hasn't released yet. What are you downloading?
<romsom> 19.10
<Eickmeyer> Why when 20.04 comes out in a matter of hours?
<Eickmeyer> Here's your checksum: d46703f4f8be6adc4a38c622611dc3d72307deea5804bd649c46bebb5da7470b *ubuntustudio-19.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<Eickmeyer> Guess where I pulled that?
<Eickmeyer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/19.10/release/SHA256SUMS
<Eickmeyer> I have no other source. I don't even make the ISO myself, it's all automated.
<romsom> Because I need it now and also because I didn't know, 20.04 was coming so soon :)
<Eickmeyer> romsom: You claim you've been to the website. On the front page, it says "Final Version Coming April 23".
<shaban238> i would suggest also to wait for the 20.04
<romsom> Ok, sorry for stealing your time then at such a time :)
<Eickmeyer> If I'm coming across as angry, I apologize. It's release day, and that's always a little stressful. You're literally the only person that has ever complained about the lack of SSL. If you don't like it, take it up with Canonical.
<romsom> Ok, no harm done :) Thanks for taking the time anyway!
<romsom> Have a painless uind successful release day! - And thanks for you work! :)
<Eickmeyer> romsom: Thanks for stopping by. :)
<shaban238> Eickmeyer at which time its planned the release today?
<Eickmeyer> shaban238: It's ready when it's ready.
<shaban238> ok :)
<StevenJayCohen> shaban238: You could just plan to install over the weekend
<shaban238> im already using the beta and i should say my complimets to all developers, really great job :D
<StevenJayCohen> So it will become the release on its own, you don't need to do anything
<shaban238> yep
<zardozo[m]> when are they releasing it today?
<Eickmeyer> zardozo[m]: It's ready when it's ready.
<zardozo[m]> lol kk
<zardozo[m]> thank you. great job you guys diare doin
<zardozo[m]> are
<Eickmeyer> zardozo[m]: Thanks. :)
<wingedrhino> When are the 20.04 links expected to be updated?
<StevenJayCohen> I see the new link on the website now
<wingedrhino> Which timezone is the release team based in BTW?
<wingedrhino> I'm at UTC+05:30, so spent the last 12 hours wondering where the links are lol
<dax> maybe we should just tell people ubuntu releases are on fridays
<dax> would confuse the UTC+foo people a bit less :P
<StevenJayCohen> Why not just load up a local mirror directory and forget about the site links?
<wingedrhino> StevenJayCohen, I didn't find the link on the website, but I edited the link myself lol
<wingedrhino> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/focal/release/ubuntustudio-20.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<wingedrhino> :D
<Eickmeyer> That ISO is subject to change until it's officially released.
<StevenJayCohen> Here's my POV. They said sometime today. So, since it is still today somewhere, it isn't late. Were I planning on installing, I'd wait until it was tomorrow everywhere before looking for the ISO
<Eickmeyer> I will be posting on the website, tweeting, sending an email, and posting on Facebook when it's released.
<Eickmeyer> Until then... DO NOT DOWNLOAD.
<Eickmeyer> wingedrhino:
<dax> or do, but if it changes we'll all laugh at you
<dax> (seriously though, don't)
<Eickmeyer> hahaha
<wingedrhino> Eickmeyer, yeah makes sense lol
<shaban238> haha
<StevenJayCohen> So, everyone but wingedrhino can download now, yes?
 * Eickmeyer glares at StevenJayCohen
<wingedrhino> I'm going to be honest here, I'm more excited about Ardour 6.0 than UbuntuStudio 20.04.
 * StevenJayCohen returns to his corner and mutters to himself
<Eickmeyer> wingedrhino: I plan on backporting that when it's released. Might be its own backport repo since I don't want to mess-up those that still need 5.12.
<wingedrhino> Eickmeyer, yeah that be cool! The websocket server is interesting. A few friends of mine did an online concert where one of them sent their OSC UDP packets to the other, with SuperCollider. I want to see if I can create similar workflows on Ardour.
<Eickmeyer> There are some special things that were done for live mixing too (my forte), so I'm excited for that.
<wingedrhino> I'm not sure if they support sending MIDI via WebSockets yet though. But I'm writing a little MIDI proxy myself! Hoping I can contribute it to UbuntuStudio when it's out lol
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks knows more about that. He contributes to Ardour.
<wingedrhino> I've a friend with an electric drumkit that might or might not speak MIDI. It'd be interesting if I can get him to live jam with me during quarantine. Ideally only the guitarist/vocalist would need to send audio signals, so they can run the server. Keys and Drums can be MIDI.
<wingedrhino> Is there any other program in UbuntuStudio that does MIDI proxy over internet? Like if I want to send signals from my MIDI controller to you, and have it show up as a virtual midi device on your box?
<Eickmeyer> I'm not sure. Hang on, got release management-type stuff going on.
<wingedrhino> Good luck! And remember, it's always cool to be fashionably late :D
<Eickmeyer> Meh, it'll be released within minutes of the official Ubuntu annoucement.
<wingedrhino> Bah! We're musicians! Our timezone is UTC+23:59 :p
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: Studio has qmidinet
<OvenWerks> OSC, midi and webkit are all different
<OvenWerks> the webkit deal was at one time going to interface with the OSC setup... but the creater of that module did it their own way so it is different
<OvenWerks> There is as yet no section in the Ardour manual describing the web interface.
<OvenWerks> it is very much a WIP. It landed as a PR less than two weeks ago (maybe only one?).
<wingedrhino> OvenWerks, aah okay. But still, the possibilities are endless! Just peeped into qMidiNet. Does it come with a documented API? I don't see one right now. If it does, you could have a webapp talk to it, and then you can use generic midi learn on your other machine to control Ardour.
<wingedrhino> That IMO would be a more "generic" solution which can work for multiple applications.
<OvenWerks> it is based on the protocol is the windows ipmidi applet
<OvenWerks> There is someone working on rtpmidi, but it was not complete/released in time (still not beyond beta if I remember correctly) to get packaged and include in Studio.
<OvenWerks> I think there as a MacOS version of ipmidi as well. That is about as generic is they come.
<OvenWerks> I still don't see how midi (of any sort) would be connected to a web app.
<OvenWerks> Ardour's webkit interface is control only, no audio or midi interface (which would need to real time... which the web anything is not)
<wingedrhino> You'd be able to do that, but only use MIDI for control.
<OvenWerks> web audio/video is generally latent from source by at least 500ms
<OvenWerks> why? you can already talk directly to Ardour via midi, why add a slow web midi interface?
<wingedrhino> Realistically I just need a bunch of on/off toggle buttons and sliders on a browser that's in the same WiFi network as the DAW.
<OvenWerks> both OSC and the webkit can do that... OSC is more mature
<wingedrhino> Because I don't own any midi controllers (I have a keyboard though), but I do own a couple of old phones with a slightly bad USB port.
<wingedrhino> Thinking about gluing a phone case to my guitar so I can change patches while jamming without touching the laptop.
<wingedrhino> The latency can't be THAT bad for MIDI in the same LAN though can it? I'd ideas about making these pads that play one bass note when you tap them, and noodling over it on my guitar.
<wingedrhino> I.e, they'd play a note and hold that note, until I hit a different pad, or tap the same pad again
<OvenWerks> https://v0.openstagecontrol.ammd.net/ is an OSC controller for Ardour as an example. It can aslo be controled via a browser
<wingedrhino> Aah yes I've come across that project.
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: install a drum applet on your cell phone and see if you can play drums just locally
<Eickmeyer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-April/000256.html
<wingedrhino> Eickmeyer, :p
<OvenWerks> Yahoo!
<wingedrhino> OvenWerks, about the latency though - I tried KDEConnect's remote control keyboard & touchpad. It is actually pretty usable! I reckon a MIDI server should be similar.
* Eickmeyer changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support | Offtopic in #ubuntustudio-offtopic | Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2020/04/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-released/ | Supported Releases: 20.04 LTS, 19.10, 18.04 (with backports) | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: I found the delay from tapping a drum on my phone screen to hearing that drum sound was so long so as to make it unusable.
<Eickmeyer> https://ubuntustudio.org/2020/04/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-released/
<wingedrhino> OvenWerks, was this over LAN or was this over WAN?
<OvenWerks> on the same phone
<OvenWerks> no network involved
<wingedrhino> Well... I use some synths on the phone and they're a bit laggy too
<OvenWerks> The android audio stack is very slow
<wingedrhino> But networking for sending tiny MIDI packets ought to be fast!
<OvenWerks> yes. I tried a number of aplets for sound but the drums are most noticable because they are percusive
<wingedrhino> I agree. I stopped hunting for drum emulators, bought myself a Cajon and learnt to play it :D
<wingedrhino> It's household furniture when not in use. And makes for a lovely standing desk if I put it on my regular desk and my laptop on it.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: impress is included: nice
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Yep, that was requested by a lot of people.
<wingedrhino> Is sheets included? I vaguely remember a version of UbuntuStudio lacking it.
<OvenWerks> missing due to bitrot (old python) does not include idjc
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ^^
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Correct.
<Eickmeyer> wingedrhino: That's called Calc.
<wingedrhino> Eickmeyer, yieks. Yeah that.
 * wingedrhino doesn't use office software that much anyway
<Eickmeyer> No, it includes Calc.
<Eickmeyer> I had to double-check the seed. XD
<wingedrhino> Eickmeyer, Cadence and Catia not yet available in UbuntuStudio, are they?
<OvenWerks> Cadence never will be
<linuxgecko> I'm trying to use OBS on ubuntu studio 19.10. there appears to be 2 entries for it.   one versions itself as 0.0.1, and the other is 25.0.7.  each has WORKING features i need,  but neither has both of the main features.
<wingedrhino> OvenWerks, what are the reasons behind that?
<OvenWerks> The author is end of lifing it
<OvenWerks> it is very intrusive and can not be uninstalled
<OvenWerks> it interferes with Studio-controls as well
<wingedrhino> Yeah. I messed up the laptop I'm typing this from after setting up KXStudio repos.
<linuxgecko> 0.0.1 seems to have working direct input from jack, but no browser capture.  25.0.7 has browser capture, and SAYS it can add jack input clients, but they don't show up in qjackctl connections like they do when i use 0.0.1.   this feels like a permissions thing.  how can i fix it?
<OvenWerks> falktx is dividing the cadence package so the utilities will be separate packages
<OvenWerks> we will probably package all of them besides cadence
<OvenWerks> if falktx decides to redo cadence so it works for us, we will look at it again in the future
<OvenWerks> however, from what he has said cadence is a log way down the list for him if ever.
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko: I have been using OBS on 18.04 with no problems using both jack inputs and browser. I will have to look at what is in 20.04
<Eickmeyer> linuxgecko: You need to talk to the OBS people about that. We don't ship 25.0.7, so that tells me you're using something from outside the Ubuntu repos.
<Eickmeyer> In other words, it's unsupported.
<Eickmeyer> !obs-studio focal
<OvenWerks> the one in the ubuntu repos grabs browser
<Eickmeyer> !info obs-studio focal
<ubottu> obs-studio (source: obs-studio): recorder and streamer for live video content. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.3+dfsg1-2 (focal), package size 1523 kB, installed size 7674 kB
<Eickmeyer> And if you're on 19.10...
<Eickmeyer> !info obs-studio eoan
<ubottu> obs-studio (source: obs-studio): recorder and streamer for live video content. In component universe, is optional. Version 23.2.1+dfsg1-1 (eoan), package size 1392 kB, installed size 7168 kB (Only available for any-amd64)
<linuxgecko> OvenWerks: that's what i expected also.   focal is live for upgrading? i didn't get the message i expected.  i have it set to tell me, or so i thought
<Eickmeyer> Focal is live, but upgrades might be a few days.
<Eickmeyer> Focal went live less than 1/2 hour ago.
<OvenWerks> I am not sure that audio follows video though. browser audio may have to be routed separately
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko: ^^
<linuxgecko> btw, i've avoided ubuntu for a long time because of a lot of reasons, but the fine job you guys did on 19.10 with the studio-secific stuff, brought me back for media stuff.  thanks :)
<OvenWerks> I am not on my studio machine right now so I can't play with it
<OvenWerks> your welcome
<OvenWerks> I was about ready to give up a few years ago.
<OvenWerks> (and my studio machine is in the middle of an upgrade)
 * OvenWerks wants to spend time with his Yf before she goes to work
<linuxgecko> the biggest thing i've been trying to do on my own, that works EXCELLENTLY in studio, is marry jack and pulse as seemlessly as possible, so you don't have to clunk to get audio between them.
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko: I will be adding output to bluetooth via pulse some time soon.
<linuxgecko> that would be excellent :)
<OvenWerks> I have a few bits to figure out some things for Ardour 6.0 release first
<linuxgecko> the one thing i want to do, and expect it should be working, and doesn't seem to, is routing sound to the 3 monitors on my RX 580.    and that doesn't seem to work....
<OvenWerks> documentation mostly
<linuxgecko> one of them, i know it's a lost cause.  it's Active DP->HDMI->DVI  canverted.   but the other 2 are pure HDMI.
<linuxgecko> !info qjackctl focal
<ubottu> qjackctl (source: qjackctl): User interface for controlling the JACK sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-1ubuntu2 (focal), package size 441 kB, installed size 1811 kB
<StevenJayCohen> Hey linuxgecko OvenWerks I was wondering, in Ardour, can you set a punch in point without needing a punch out point?
<StevenJayCohen> Essentially, write over the mistake and continue
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko:  hdmi sound is problematic for jack it may work for you with the buffer set really high (4096). I don't know if zita-ajbridge will handle that though.
<linuxgecko> OvenWerks large buffer intoduces delay tho, doesn't it?
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko: it may take some commandline messing about to figure it out. I do have an hdmi sound IF (adaptor from hdmi to audio and ntsc video) and will see if zita-ajbridge can be special cased to work
<OvenWerks> hdmi expects dely
<linuxgecko> ok
<OvenWerks> StevenJayCohen: I reall don't knw the answer to that
<OvenWerks> StevenJayCohen: I haven't done enough tracking to know, in that case I normally start a new region and trim the start to where I want it.
<OvenWerks> sometimes I will use a second track even
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko: something to know is that in the mainline computer world "low latency" means 30ms. This is what I found in the intel specs for their HDA chipsets.
<linuxgecko> low enough latency that many will not hear it :)
<OvenWerks> there are a lot HDA chips sets that will not even allow jack to start when set to buffer size of 64/2
<OvenWerks> at about 20 to 30 ms my playing suffers
<OvenWerks> ie, put a long cable on my bass and walk as far as it will go and I am out of time.
<StevenJayCohen> It's a way of working common in spoken word stuff (like audiobooks) not music -- record over a mispronunciation and continue with the chapter. But, since it isn't common in music, sometimes it's hard to get software like Ardour to work as desired.
<OvenWerks> StevenJayCohen: have you asked in #ardour?
<OvenWerks> or on the forum? ( https://discourse.ardour.org/ )
<OvenWerks> Paul is working on the Ardour release notes so I guess 6.0 is out reall soon now.
<wingedrhino> OvenWerks, dang! That calls for even more celebration :D
<OvenWerks> and  more backporting
<wingedrhino> Pity the timelines didn't match with 20.04 though
<wingedrhino> Any big differences in the UI? I haven't yet checked it out.
<OvenWerks> Robin wanted to release 6.0 a week ago, but it still would have been to late for us
<OvenWerks> yes there are differences from ardour 5 to 6
<wingedrhino> I've been using Ardour on and off for an year now. I still haven't figured out how to record in it lol. Only use it as a mixer, and record in Audacity.
<OvenWerks> the session file format has changed as well
<OvenWerks> so ardour 6 can use ardour 5 session  files but ardour 5 can't use ardour 6 sessions
<wingedrhino> I suppose there's an option to convert v5 sessions into v6 sessions?
<OvenWerks> ( ardour 6 does keep a copy version 5 sessions as back up)
<OvenWerks> if you try to open an old session file it will be converted
<OvenWerks> I don't know how far it goes back.
 * OvenWerks needs to scan some homework for his son so he can hand it in
<wingedrhino> Since I never recorded anything, I can simply re-create my mixer/pedalboard on v6 and keep it clean.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: regarding skanlite. it seems to be a step backwards for my use anyway
<linuxgecko> OvenWerks when you get back.  i just cleared out my obs-studio installed from the software app, and installed 23.2.1+dfsg-1 via apt on command-line to be sure. how are you getting browser-capture in that version? it's not showing in the "add source" list.
<OvenWerks> it does not save to pdf, in particular multi page pdf.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: gscan2pdf?
<OvenWerks> linuxgecko: sources->+->Window capture->create new->in dialog there is a window dropdown, select your browser window
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: that is to scan with or takes scans already made and combines them?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: both, I believe.
 * Eickmeyer hasn't used that in ages
<OvenWerks> it looks from the description, to be all cli
<OvenWerks> anyway installing all the scanner guis I can find :)
<Eickmeyer> Hahaha
<Eickmeyer> gscan2pdf is a gui.
<linuxgecko> OvenWerks ok.  that probably works. but it's not quite what i was expecting. when i stream from windows, i can select a URL as a source, and my alerts display in a scene layer.
<linuxgecko> OvenWerks the current implimentation in OBS on linux basically uses a CEF instance to render it. ok. i thought that's what you had working.
<linuxgecko> it's builtin as of 25.x, which focal has. but eoan doesn't.  I guess i just need to wait a few days for update options.
<Eickmeyer> linuxgecko: You can upgrade now if you want. Type "update-manager -d".
<Eickmeyer> That will force the upgrade
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: gscan2pdf works fine
<OvenWerks> and despite it's description, it does have a gui
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: That tells me someone in Debian didn't update debian/control in the packaging.
<StevenJayCohen> <OvenWerks "Steven Jay Cohen: have you asked"> Not recently, which is of course my fault.
<linuxgecko> Eickmeyer it's stable now? or is the wait because of bandwidth planning or something?
<linuxgecko> !info qjackctl eoan
<ubottu> qjackctl (source: qjackctl): User interface for controlling the JACK sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 439 kB, installed size 1811 kB
<linuxgecko> !info qjackctl focal
<ubottu> qjackctl (source: qjackctl): User interface for controlling the JACK sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-1ubuntu2 (focal), package size 441 kB, installed size 1811 kB
<Eickmeyer> linuxgecko: It's stable, just upgrades aren't as well tested.
<linuxgecko> ok.
<Eickmeyer> linuxgecko: Also, we don't support using qjackctl here. We replaced it with Ubuntu Studio Controls
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<linuxgecko> are we going to get qjackctl with the nice graph connections anytime soon? my spiderweb is getting rought to maintain.  it's not static enough for patchbay to always be helpful.
<OvenWerks> Ok, somehow a bunch of my applications have vanished
<Eickmeyer> linuxgecko: You can use Carla for your patchbay.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: xsane also works but it looks like it has a bigger learning curve
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: If it depended on Python 2, it's pretty much gone.
<OvenWerks> no I mean stuf that was installed is gone
<Eickmeyer> Odd.
<OvenWerks> like -installer and -controls
<OvenWerks> probably why my icons are odd
<Eickmeyer> You must've uninstalled something one of those depends on.
<OvenWerks> I am not sure what
<Eickmeyer> I didn't have that issue here, but E:UpSince3AM
<OvenWerks> studio on top of kubuntu?
<Eickmeyer> Yep.
<linuxgecko> Eickmeyer things like that usually set off hazmat-level warnings. or you should know better than to remove them.. :/
<OvenWerks> installer shows everything installed
<Eickmeyer> I'd do a fresh install to test, but again, ERR:UpSince3Am, ERR:MustRest
<OvenWerks> its' ok
<OvenWerks> I'll maybe try again
<OvenWerks> Icon trouble
<OvenWerks> I think icons is my whole problem. Once I solve that things will be fine
<OvenWerks> I don't know how installer vanished though
<linuxgecko> Eickmeyer THANK YOU for recommending carla!  much of this is what i need from the newer qjack :)
<StevenJayCohen> <linuxgecko "Eickmeyer THANK YOU for recommen"> Carla is an amazing piece of software
<wingedrhino> I'm going to try something funny. I'm installing UbuntuStudio in a virtualbox VM, then copy the disk image onto a USB drive and try booting from it on another laptop.
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino: depending on the system, A USB drive with the ISO running live will be faster than an install on the same USB drive.
<OvenWerks> It depends on the ration of cpu speed/ram to USB drive speed
<OvenWerks> The ISO file system is compressed and so is retrieved faster but takes time to uncompress.
<wingedrhino> OvenWerks, yeah but I also want LUKS encryption and all that. I'm trying to test an idea whereby I can give a bunch of pre-setup 64GB USB drives to people that has a full UbuntuStudio experience, including the ability to save files, install updates, etc.
<wingedrhino> And leave the main HDD untouched.
<PLC> hi' there
<PLC> A simple question about Ardour ...
<PLC> is it free, we know it ...
<PLC> You must built yourself if you don't want limitation
<PLC> is it precompiled version on ubuntustudio without stuff to do to use it ?
<OvenWerks> PLC: I am not sure what you mean
<OvenWerks> the version in ubuntu is a full version that has been compiled by ubuntu developers with the system libs
<OvenWerks>  it is not the same as any of the downloadable versions from ardour.org but can exist on the saem system and the user cqan choose which to use
<OvenWerks> however it should work the same and use the same session files
<PLC> ok a full version without restrictions ?
<OvenWerks> there are no restrictions
<PLC> :)
<PLC> I'm waiting today since 15 days this new vesion, and maybe use it for Long time ;)
<OvenWerks> I am doing an install here myself
<PLC> almost all the software i use is in it ...
<PLC> I'm in VBox just tu test an application I need
<PLC> just for testing*
<PLC> seems work in live session
<PLC> I just hesitate with desk environnement
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-24
<Keres> good morning
<gbnnn> hi, trying out the new release from a live usb, i get a lot more xruns than when using my current ubuntu set up (just having jack and hydrogen running)
<gbnnn> is it a common issue when running from the live usb?
<shaban238> Eickmeyer hi there.  i just want to thank you again for the amazing work :)
<Keres> anyone up?
<Keres> nothing, no PCI card detected at all
<Keres> how do i install an EWS 88 MT in Ubustu20.04?
<StevenJayCohen> <gbnnn "is it a common issue when runnin"> Is it USB 2? I did my check from a USB 3 port/device. *Maybe* the difference in throughput *could possibly* show up as overruns?
<gbnnn> i'm using the internal soundcard
<gbnnn> on the current plain ubuntu setup with the current soundcard i almost don't get any xrun
<StevenJayCohen> I meant that the key was inserted via USB3
<gbnnn> oh
<gbnnn> well the key itself is probably usb2
<gbnnn> i mean the pen drive
<StevenJayCohen> I checked before installing too. I made sure that I was in via USB3, can't try a USB2 port at the moment to see if I get different performance
<gbnnn> but i would think everything is in my ram by then
<Keres> good morning
<gbnnn> all my ports are usb-c, but i don't know whether they are usb3, how can i check this? The bottleneck in this case would be the pen drive probably though, it's kind of old
<StevenJayCohen> Right pen drive == key (different words same thing). And, I agree it should all be in ram. Just trying to think this through with you.
<StevenJayCohen> If they're C then this shouldn't be an issue unless there is an adapter on the pen drive
<gbnnn> there is an adapter between the pen drive and the laptop yes
<StevenJayCohen> Can you check if that adapter is USB 1, 2, or 3?
<StevenJayCohen> Another diff for me was that I was using an external audio interface for my sound card
<Keres> can someone help me insall a 20yo sound card?
<StevenJayCohen> SHouldn't an old sound card get recognized automatically (the joy of old gear)?
<Keres> it used to be that way
<Keres> it is an EWS Terratec 88 MT
<Keres> it used to be rock solid
<Keres> i had to move, change jobs, i pulled this box out of storage
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: Interesting article - https://www.howtogeek.com/179803/usb-2.0-vs.-usb-3.0-should-you-upgrade-your-flash-drives/
<gbnnn> StevenJayCohen: i'm not too familiar with lsusb, but this seems to indicate that it's usb3
<StevenJayCohen> Keres: So it used to work in Linux?
<Keres> i think so
<gbnnn> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 056e:6025 Elecom Co., Ltd
<gbnnn> Device Descriptor:
<gbnnn> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<gbnnn>   bcdUSB               3.00
<Keres> but i think in windows
<gbnnn> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<Keres> not sure... the disk from this machine was cannibilized
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: okay, so not that. What else could cause xruns...
<StevenJayCohen> Keres: I'd google for people trying to install it in linux to find precedent. It is possible that it was never supported under linux. Before things standardized that happened quite a bit.
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: And, you are using Ubuntu Studio Controls to run JACK in both cases?
<gbnnn> ah no i just started qjackct
<Keres> they say it is mudita24
<Keres> i have been searching
<Keres> some people have it working
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: on both machines?
<gbnnn> yes, it's the same machine
<gbnnn> usually i start qjackctl, then supercollider, and have very very few xruns
<StevenJayCohen> so both via normal startup and via pen drive you used qjackctl with the same settings?
<gbnnn> yes
<Keres> "I have my old EWS88MT working fine with Ubuntu 8.10. I hope that this helps you. "
<Keres> yes there is a driver
<Keres> but i think my problem is something else
<gbnnn> i'll try again later tonight, maybe i wasn't paying enough attention to the settings
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: Why not use Ubuntu Studio Controls?
<gbnnn> but since this is my only laptop with all my wfh setup already done, i cannot switch to ubuntu studio if i'm not 100% sure things will be better
<gbnnn> ah it's my first try at ubuntu studio, i didn't know about this app, i'll try this
<Keres> yeah, i remember running puppy and seing this card show up as envy24
<Keres> there is a driver for ubuntu
<Keres> its just that my system doesn't see the PCI card
<Keres> lspci= nothing
<StevenJayCohen> And you had it search for proprietary drivers in software update?
<Keres> well i just had the box below detect a delta 44 with the same thing/
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: It runs JAck for you and sets up the pulse/asla brige and everything
<Keres> was ubuntu studio 16.10
<Keres> it workd out of the box
<Keres> this new box, was my main box before i moved
<Keres> since i moved, i had a few setback
<Keres> like,.,. flood
<StevenJayCohen> <StevenJayCohen "And you had it search for propri"> Keres:  ^^^
<Keres> so i lost all my CDs and books
<Keres> search for additional drivers?
<Keres> no none
<StevenJayCohen> Then check back in this channel later when someone better with hardware is on. If the card runs under linux but isn't being seen at all, I'm at a loss.
<Keres> maybee it is too old for 64bit drivers?
<StevenJayCohen> could be a 32 bit card, true
<StevenJayCohen> you could grab a 32 bit distro and check
<Keres> ok, so i was trying to find old versions... can you shoot me some links?
<StevenJayCohen> Load up a 32bit Lubuntu and then, if it is recognized, ass Ubuntu Studio to that
<Keres> Lubuntu is different than Xubuntu?
<StevenJayCohen> Keres: THe x86 link here: https://lubuntu.net/
<Keres> then ass it huh?
<Keres> what is assing in?
<StevenJayCohen> Xubuntu uses XFCE Lubuntu uses LXDE or LXQT and is meant for older or lower powered devices and can even run on a raspberry pie well
<Keres> oh
<StevenJayCohen> They are all Ubuntu under the hood. Each flavor uses their own UI stuff
<Keres> well, i have to get some HQ shit working soon or i will miss deadlines
<Keres> good thing i have this hardware CD recorder next to me
<Keres> but linux is better for audio, WHEN you can get it working
<StevenJayCohen> Try the x86 version of Lubuntu. If it sees the card and you want Studio, drop to the terminal and sudo apt install ubuntu-studio-installer
<Keres> ardour is amazing
<StevenJayCohen> Realize that in 32bit mode, you will have all of the 32bit memory limitations though. So, if it is seen in a 32bit OS, then you may want a newer card instead
<Keres> well, lemmie try Lubuntu
<gbnnn> hi again, running from the live usb now, still getting a lot of xruns, but this time without sound
<StevenJayCohen> that is odd. Did you choose your device in Ubuntu Studio Controls?
<gbnnn> yes
<StevenJayCohen> Can you paste that screen here?
<gbnnn> hmm what's an easy way to do that?
<gbnnn> https://imgur.com/ZXt1Zn0.png
<gbnnn> found it
<StevenJayCohen> screenshot utility then paste :)
<StevenJayCohen> checking
<StevenJayCohen> It says no xruns
<gbnnn> no more xruns after i fixed the samplerate
<gbnnn> but no sound
<gbnnn> just trying to play a youtube video for now
<StevenJayCohen> oh, right... thinking
<StevenJayCohen> and if you restart the browser, no dice? and you did not uninstall pulse?
<gbnnn> i have tried restarting the browser, now trying with hydrogen, still no luck
<StevenJayCohen> pulse audio is installed, yes?
<gbnnn> i haven't uninstalled anything, still running from the live usb
<StevenJayCohen> thinking
<StevenJayCohen> restarting jack?
<gbnnn> well no more xruns, that's already a thing!
<StevenJayCohen> The people who would know this answer immediately are all asleep. Yesterday's release took a lot out of them.
<gbnnn> just closed hydrogen, the browser window with the video and restarted jack, still no sound
<gbnnn> ahahah i'm pretty sure it did yes!
<StevenJayCohen> Can you install a second browser via apt like sudo apt install epiphany-browser?
<gbnnn> i'll try again this week end probably
<StevenJayCohen> I see that you are in a browser session with us via IRC and I want to see if a new browser session is affected as well
<StevenJayCohen> epiphany installs as Web (generic name)
<StevenJayCohen> try a youtube video there
<gbnnn> ok
<StevenJayCohen> I did kind of have this issue at one point and am trying to remember what I did
<gbnnn> no sound in epiphany either
<StevenJayCohen> Okay, so neither browser can find pulse audio
<gbnnn> the video is playing though
<StevenJayCohen> right, it isn't paused, muted?
<gbnnn> on my current ubuntu, if supercollider takes over for instance, the video will stop immediately
<gbnnn> exactly
<StevenJayCohen> for me it was paused when pulse fell over
<gbnnn> not paused not muted
<gbnnn> but no sound
<StevenJayCohen> so, you can hear other sounds?
<gbnnn> none
<gbnnn> hydrogen also not making any sound
<StevenJayCohen> What does it say in the control panel about volume
<StevenJayCohen> and devices
<wingedrhino> Just did my first run with 20.04. Pretty good! Curious - why is the default settings in Ubuntu Studio Controls for Jack at 48000/1024/2 instead of say 48000/256/3, which all onboard soundcards can handle? Also gives you an integer latency number.
<StevenJayCohen> I am in gnome right now, not xfce, so I can't remember names of things
<gbnnn> in open pulse control?
<gbnnn> there seems to be a webkitWebProcess making sound
<gbnnn> aaaaah
<gbnnn> i have sound
<gbnnn> just not going to my headphones
<gbnnn> coming through my laptop speakers
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: Cool!
<gbnnn> when i unplug my phones
<gbnnn> with the heqdphones plugged in, no sound
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: I knew it was something like that.
<StevenJayCohen> In the System Preferences, do you see anything about sound output devices?
<gbnnn> there is only one output device: jack sink pulse out
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: I did have something siilar to ths, but opposite where it thought my headset was still plugged in and kept the speakers muted
<gbnnn> ok found it
<gbnnn> i need to open QASmixer
<StevenJayCohen> Where was it?
<gbnnn> set the level of my headphones there and unmute them
<StevenJayCohen> So, no xruns and you have sound now?
<gbnnn> yes/
<gbnnn> thank you!
<StevenJayCohen> We did it! It was like the blind leading the blind, but we did it!
<gbnnn> not sure i am ready to put this on my workstation though, lots of online meetings these days, i am concerned i will have to fumble a lot for every meeting
<gbnnn> but at least i can explore from the live usb now!
<StevenJayCohen> what software do you use for meetings?
<gbnnn> zoom mostly
<gbnnn> skype also
<StevenJayCohen> zoom from their site via the deb is easier to setup than the zoom snap in the store. The one from the store needs to be manually connected to services to work
<gbnnn> ok
<StevenJayCohen> snaps don't interact well with the underlying sound system. That's why there won't be things like an Ardour snap, for example
<wingedrhino> gbnnn, try what I did. I mounted a USB drive into VirtualBox and installed it there. Now I can use UbuntuStudio without touching my laptop
<StevenJayCohen> So, something to consider gbnnn  would be uninstalling the snap store, installing the regular store via apt and adding in both the snap bridge and the flatpack bridge. That way, you can use the store but check all formats in one place
<wingedrhino> gbnnn, I just got this working like 40 minutes ago https://github.com/wingedrhino/DistroSetup/tree/trunk/Manjaro#setup-virtualbox-in-manjaro
<StevenJayCohen> I just wish there were a preference where I could say the order I'd prefer (deb first, for example)
<gbnnn> i think i'll just install everything from debs
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: That's what I do. But, I leave the snap and flatpack stuff connected in case I need it ever. So far, I haven't
<StevenJayCohen> You'll see that the store is actually a snap. It wasn't working quite right, so I replaced it with a deb
<StevenJayCohen> My hope is that eventually the best of snaps and the best of flatpacks merge and we just have SnapPacks or something at some point down the road. Both projects have their pluses. And the goal of a rock solid undercarriage of an OS is a good one
<gbnnn> ah yes that would be the best indeed! not sure when this might happen though
<wingedrhino> Is Zoom's .deb working for either of you in 20.04? Around half way through this month (in 18.04 LTS), I had this weird problem where it started using way too much CPU. I now attend Zoom meetings via Chromium.
<StevenJayCohen> Yes, works well, ran a meeting 2 days ago in 20.04
<wingedrhino> Aah sweet. I did a test-install of 20.04 on my USB and I'll now install it on my other laptop.
<wingedrhino> Do you guys have any LV2 or LADSPA plugins you recommend for background noise reduction, live?
<gbnnn> i had skype ramp up crazy cpu usage but zoom was ok mostly
<wingedrhino> I take all my calls from my home studio at the moment, so the mic is pretty clear. I route my audio through Ardour anyway. So thinking of doing this thing where I put a noise gate and then some sort of a plugin that cancels certain ambient frequencies from my voice for when I'm using a headset mic.
<gbnnn> if i decide to use install gnome on ubuntustudio, everything will work the same? or if that's what i want i should just use ubuntustudio installer on a plain ubuntu?
<gbnnn> i was told to use ubuntustudio because you guys have the only distro properly setup to not have xruns because of hard to track wifi setup issues
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: Other way around. Install regular Ubuntu then sudo apt install ubuntu-studio-installer
<gbnnn> i hadn't realized until today this was an option
<StevenJayCohen> that will give you an isntaller where you can choose the kernel, the jack setup, and any of the softwre that you need
<gbnnn> i'll try this first! could save me a lot of hassle reconfiguring my whole workstation
<StevenJayCohen> installer*
<wingedrhino> gbnnn, You'd probably find KDE to be even better :D
<gbnnn> i don't want to go through the whole samba setup again for my work
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: Yep, and XFCE is fast and easy
<gbnnn> i guess i just got too used to gnome
<gbnnn> another very minor problem right now is that i cannot use tap to click on my trackpad
<StevenJayCohen> What I would do -- CloneZilla (or some other backup your current setup), then try the Ubuntu + studio setup. If you have issues, revert using CLoneZilla
<wingedrhino> StevenJayCohen, I think the main pros of Gnome and KDE are some of the integrations their file managers have. I couldn't find the equivalent on Xfce for KDE Connect for example.
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: That's in system preferences, it may be off by default
<wingedrhino> But Gnome doesn't feel like a desktop.
<wingedrhino> So I find myself using Xfce or KDE, depending on how old the laptop is.
 * StevenJayCohen is typing this from a Ubuntu + Studio setup in gnome 3
<gbnnn> oh yes so easy
<gbnnn> perfect
<StevenJayCohen> Gnome 3 is meant to be keyboard and search driven, kinda like vim (oddly enough)
<StevenJayCohen> gbnnn: probably the safest way to test it out :)
<wingedrhino> Yeah but KDE is sort of like the best of all worlds. As long as you disable baloo file search that is. That hogs CPU, especially if you have a lot of small files you pulled into your node_modules in multiple projects.
<StevenJayCohen> wingedrhino: then you'll be happy for 20.10 because they are migrating to Plasma
<wingedrhino> StevenJayCohen, who's they? UbuntuStudio?
<wingedrhino> If so, that'd be an early christmas :D
<wingedrhino> KDE AND Ardour 6!
<StevenJayCohen> Yep, it will default to Plasma instead of XFCE in 20.10. We should move this to the non-support channel. Since this is supposed to be for issues only.
<StevenJayCohen> ubuntustudio-offtopic is where we should go
<gbnnn> ok i'll log off, thanks again for your help!
<josefvin> speccy
<fSharp> hello, I cant upgrade ubuntu-studio from 19.04. I tried online posts but didnt work, in which I edit sources.list...updater shows "upgrade" but nothing happens when I select it.
<mrz80> I see in the release announcement that due to kernel issues Firewire is no longer going to be supported. Can someone shed some more light on what the issues were? Has firewire been dropped from the most recent kernel development?
<mrz80> I was kind of counting on being able to scoop up some sweet cheap firewire studio gear off Reverb now that everyone's converting to USB :D
<Eickmeyer> mrz80: With Firewire, it's a crapshoot. Some of it works with the ALSA Firewire driver, some doesn't and requires that driver to be blacklisted to use FFADO. Basically, Ubuntu Studio Controls will not support Firewire via FFADO but will support it via ALSA.
<Eickmeyer> mrz80: Not something we intentionally did, it's just what happened in the Linux kernel.
<Eickmeyer> mrz80: That, and we're not in the business of reviving ancient hardware. That's not the purpose of Ubuntu Studio.
<mrz80> Ah, so it's a "you rolls the dice and takes your chances" kind of thing.
<Eickmeyer> mrz80: Exactly.
<OvenWerks> Keres is gone I guess, but his device should just work. It seems to be a ice1712 based device the same as the delta 44/66/1010. At a guess he forgot that the levels have to be turned up the first use because pulse doesn't know how :)
<OvenWerks> StevenJayCohen: USB3 audio devices still use the USB2 audio protocole (at the same speed even)
<OvenWerks> wingedrhino has gone too, but I was using the zoom deb from the zoom website last night with no problem (maybe less problem than some of the windows users at the same meeting)
<OvenWerks> skype and hangouts have been fine as well
<OvenWerks> though from the past, skype will not work well with jack set to lower latencies. It's internal buffer must be to big.
<DjZU> Hi there, after a successful update from 18.04 to 20.04, I got a crash popup at boot and found 'autojack' report in /var/crash that says : Permission denied: '/var/lib/sendmail/.log'
<zoroman> hello there, how can i upgrade my distro to 20.04 LTS? apt-get dist-upgrade just doesn t work...
<DjZU> zoroman you should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/UbuntuStudio
<zoroman> ok, thanks!
<zoroman> i just can t upgrade to 20.04 lts, i try everthing from here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/UbuntuStudio
<zoroman> any idea?
<Eickmeyer[m]> zoroman: Upgrades aren't supported yet. It takes a few days for regular versions (19.10) and a few months for LTS to LTS (18.04). That's what you missed from the release announcement and release notes that DjZU was trying to show you.
<DjZU> Eickmeyer[m] well, I actually did it.
<zoroman> oh, my fault, sorry. Too anxious...
<Eickmeyer> DjZU: Like everything in the Linux world, just because you *can* doesn't mean it's supported.
<DjZU> @Eickmeyer You are right
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-25
<OvenWerks> DjZU... hmm gone, anyway I can't think of any part of autojack that tries to access /var/lib/sendmail/.log ...
<OvenWerks> unless the user is trying to be "sendmail" which will cause other problems anyway.
<Keres> hello
<Keres> are there any hardware Gurus here
<Keres> ?
<Eickmeyer> !ask | Keres
<ubottu> Keres: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Keres> I have 2 Envy24 cards that dont want to work in Ubuntustudio20.04
<Keres> i had one working in 16.10 on a different motherboard
<Keres> do i have to install some drivers?
<Eickmeyer> Are these firewire devices?
<Keres> PCI
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ^
<Eickmeyer> Your area.
<Eickmeyer> Keres: If nobody responds, try #lau (Linux Audio Users)
<Keres> well, im gonna put the EWS card in since it has more inputs
<Keres> i would rather use it since it has 8 inputs
<Eickmeyer> Keres: The only thing that would make a difference is the kernel. If there's a regression in the kernel, we can't do much about that.
<Keres> but could i install the old drivers?
<Eickmeyer> There's no such thing as drivers in Linux for most things.
<Keres> it is this module: https://www.alsa-project.org/wiki/Matrix:Module-ice1712
<Eickmeyer> Keres: Follow the instructions on that page then.
<Keres> let me shutdown to change cards, but i will be right back to nag you
<Eickmeyer> Keres: I'm not a hardware expert by any means.
<Keres> what if lshw and lspci doesn't see my PCI soundcard?
<OvenWerks> Keres: That should already be there by default
<Keres> maybe this mobo is cracked up?
<OvenWerks> Keres: what do you see from: cat /proc/interupts |pastbinit
<OvenWerks> possible. I have a delta66 that still works in 20.04
<OvenWerks> I is also an ice1712
<Keres> cat: /proc/interupts: No such file or directoryCommand 'pastbinit' not found, did you mean:  command 'pastebinit' from deb pastebinit (1.5.1-1)Try: sudo apt install <deb name>
<Keres> i just set this up
<OvenWerks> I am not at my 20204 machine right now... Eickmeyer did we drop pastebinit?
<OvenWerks> oh I spelled it wrong
<OvenWerks> Keres: cat /proc/interupts |pastebinit
<Eickmeyer> !info pastebinit focal
<OvenWerks> And thats probaly wrong too. Just had a nop not woke up yet
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1 (focal), package size 13 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Keres> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BMbJVFr5gB/
<OvenWerks> Ya, it looks like your card is not being picked up.
<Keres> maybe it is working?
<OvenWerks> to me that is a hw problem with either the card or MB
<Keres> ah
<Keres> ok i think its the modo
<Keres> had problems booting for no reason, then the CPU fan bracket was looose...
<Keres> this board is old.
<Keres> i know this card works
<Keres> thank you so much!
<bugsle_cz[m]> Hello. I have another problem... my mixxx is behaving like icecast creadentials are shoutcast, so it does not connect to the server. Any idea how to make it work?  Thanks!
<DjZU> Hi there, autojack is trying to start at boot for user 'smmsp' and produce a crash popup because it fails to write in '/var/lib/sendmail/.log'. How to prevent autojack to start for this user?
<StevenJayCohen> DjZU: How did you start Jack? QJAckCtl or Ubuntu Studio Controls or some other way?
<StevenJayCohen> I get that you are asking about autojack, I'm wanting to know how you typically start jack when there isn't an issue
<DjZU> StevenJayCohen: I didn't start Jack actually because I use the same system for other usages than audio as well. For some reasons I needed to update to 20.04. It's seems fine for me to use Ubuntu Studio Controls at this point and as far I digged into it, autojack is from ubunstudio-controls. When I check the system logs, I see that autojack is
<DjZU> started for two legititame users with their automatic session opening at boot and it's ok, but I also have some session opening for 'smmsp' for which the Sound Service and autojack are tryng to start but it fails and causes the annoying crash popup.
<StevenJayCohen> Open Ubuntu Studio Controls, turn off Jack, and restart. Does it re-occur?
<DjZU> StevenJayCohen: it doesn't re-occur, it only occurs at boot and causes an annoying popup. I found 'ConditionUser=!root' in '/etc/systemd/user/sockets.target.wants/pulseaudio.socket', maybe I can tweak this to avoid the Sound Service to start for the user 'smmsp' ?
<StevenJayCohen> <StevenJayCohen "Open Ubuntu Studio Controls, tur"> DjZU: HAve you done these ^^^ steps? After restarting does the error happen after having done this?
<StevenJayCohen> DjZU: I am asking you to turn off Jack from Ubuntu Studio Controls and then reboot your machine.
<DjZU> StevenJayCohen: I did these steps and the problem re-occurs at boot
<StevenJayCohen> And JAck was off, as far as Ubuntu Studio Controls was concerned? When you open it, it doesn't show started?
<DjZU> Correct, when I open it, it says it is stopped indeed. My audio interface is not even connected as I don't use it these days.
<StevenJayCohen> If you open qJackCtl, does it see an active session?
<DjZU> When I open qJackCtl, it is stopped as expected and there is nothing listed when I choose Session
<StevenJayCohen> Sorry if my questions seem a bit plodding. Controls only ever sees sessions that it starts, so I was making sure that nothing else was trying to start a session. And, Controls settings persist accross reboots
<StevenJayCohen> That user seems to be trying to send an error log and is failing. See this bug: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=285897
<ubottu> Debian bug 285897 in sendmail "sendmail cannot write into some directories" [Normal,Fixed]
<StevenJayCohen> Once it sends the error report, it will stop poking at sendmail during boot
<StevenJayCohen> Or, if you follow the whole thread, you can just empty the queue and it should go away
<DjZU> Thank you for trying to help. My understand is that the Sound Service is started for every session at boot. I can see ~/.log/autojack.log in my home but the same cannot be written to /var/lib/sendmail/.log/autojack.log. Changing the ownership of /var/lib/sendmail/ from 'ssmta' seems a dirty hack. I sent the crash report and did not remove the
<DjZU> .crash file in /var/crash but the problem is still found in the system logs and the annoying popup does reappears. What do you mean by "empty the queue'?
<DjZU> from 'ssmta' to 'root' *
<StevenJayCohen> clear the crash file
<DjZU> I already tried that before
<StevenJayCohen> It's trying to use sendmail and failing. So, either change permissions so it can send or stop it wanting to send the mail
<StevenJayCohen> you'd stop it wanting to send by doing 2 things, clearing the sendmail queue and also removing the crash file
<DjZU> I cannot write anymore here...
<DjZU> '/var/spool/mqueue' is empty. Sendmail is working anyway. But at every boot there is some session opening for the user 'smmsp' and the sound service is trying to start and autojack fails to write in the 'smmsp' home located at /var/lib/sendmail/
<DjZU> I still don't understand why it is trying to write to /var/lib/sendmail/.log/autojack.log
<Eickmeyer> DjZU: OvenWerks and I had a brief conversation about that, and autojack doesn't even touch sendmail. My guess is something got messed-up in your system somehow. At this point, I'd recommend backing-up your home directory and doing a clean install.
<Eickmeyer> DjZU: Otherwise you could be chasing your tail forever figuring this out.
<OvenWerks> DjZU: this is an interesting problem.
<OvenWerks> it seems it comes from starting autojack via systemd maybe
<OvenWerks> netsplit at the wrong time...
<rogman[m]> Hey, does exits any option to uninstall the propietär Nvidia Driver in UbuntStudio 20.04?
<Eickmeyer> rogman[m]: Yes. Open Software & Updates, go to "Additional Drivers" switch to "Noveau". However, in my experience, the performance of the Noveau driver is horrible compared to the proprietary.
<rogman[m]> <Eickmeyer "rogman: Yes. Open Software & Upd"> I try out this but after the first restart i have a black start screen.
<Eickmeyer> rogman[m]: Then it's very possible you have to have the proprietary driver for your system. Not all Nvidia systems are compatible with Noveau.
<rogman[m]> <Eickmeyer "rogman: Then it's very possible "> ???
<Eickmeyer> I don't know how to make that more clear.
<rogman[m]> This is new for me! UbuntuStudio 19.10 works fine whit out the Nvidia Driver. This the same LapTop?!
<Eickmeyer> rogman[m]: You can try asking on #freenode_#ubuntu:matrix.org since it's not necessarily an Ubuntu Studo-specific issue.
<Eickmeyer> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Eickmeyer> !noveau
<Rukkooon> Hello. I installed UbuntuStudio and every reboot it changes my display settings back to [-] mirror displays. any way to prevent that?
<Rukkooon> I made a profile so i can quickly revert to the proper settings. But would be nice if i would not have to do that every reboot so any tips would be appreciated.
<Eickmeyer> Rukkooon: It should stay between boots. Check in #xubuntu for how to do that (they maintain the DE, we don't).
<Rukkooon> I found something a bout editting Monitors.xml but that file is not there.
<Rukkooon> okay.. what's DE?
<Eickmeyer> Desktop Environment
<oplife> Any known issues upgrading to 20.04 ?
<Eickmeyer> oplife: Check the release notes.
<oplife> apart from on the blog post
<oplife> yeah will do
<oplife> very nice new website!
<Eickmeyer> Thanks.
<oplife> Did you make it? :)
<lungas> Hello!
<oplife> I should probably look that up too hehe.
<oplife> Hello Lungas
<lungas> Hello! Is there any way to contribute to the project? I'm a UI and UX designer, and I would like to contribute if possible.
<oplife> great lungas :) there are many ways: https://ubuntustudio.org/contribute/
<oplife> Welcome by the way :)
<lungas> I went to this link and instructed to join this IRC channel. Is there any email that I can send as artwork that we developed in Ubuntu Studio?
<lungas> Thanks
<oplife> Ah cool, sorry for repeating that link to you. I don't know, I'm currently not a contributor myself although I really like this project
<lungas1> no problem
<lungas1> I am very grateful to Ubuntustudio. I am a professor of interface designer, and I am teaching open source tools to my students.
<oplife> lungas1, maybe project leader Eickmeyer knows where you can help with UI/UX. I just read up on https://ubuntustudio.org/2020/04/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-released/ that next release will have KDE Plasma so maybe there are UI/UX things to help with to make it work smooth with Ubuntu Studio 20.10
<Rukkoon> OKay i fixed the display thing. Only problem i have now is that i want edge resistance as i said above (Can't see it myself coz i relogged to test the other fix)
<oplife> lungas1, wow that's cool! happy to hear you're using it to teach open source to students, may I ask where in the world that is? Very fortunate students
<Rukkoon> ow damn
<Rukkoon> i am in the wrong one again :)
<lungas1> I created a website to promote the possibility of working with Design in a Linux environment. And I built it using only open source tools. Only the WP theme was paid for.
<oplife> cool lungas1, do you have a URL for preview?
<oplife> super cool to read about the new website and the gift of the WP theme https://ubuntustudio.org/2020/01/new-website/
<lungas1> oplife, Good idea, maybe I can contribute in some way, if they have space in the team.
<Eickmeyer> Can we take non-support discussion to #ubuntustudio-offtopic? BTW, I'm out grocery shopping. :)
<lungas1> oplife, I'm brazilian. And I teach at a private university. I created an extension course with the theme: Design with Free Software. I asked the coordinator to create vacancies for needy people. Because some are unable to pay. It is a way to contribute in some way.
<oplife> Eickmeyer, sorry, yes.
<lungas1> oplife - https://designelinux.com.br/
<oplife> lungas1, I'll move over to #ubuntustudio-offtopic please join me there
<Rukkoon> They not very talkative bunch over in xubunu.. all devving hard in their code i bet.
<lungas1> sorry Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer>  Rukkoon: they have a separate dev room. Try #xfce
<Rukkoon> Nah, that seems improper. To just barge in there. i will just wait in xubuntu. I have to stalk it now or i miss the question.,forgot my bouncerpassword. Thanks though. cu all later sometime.
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-26
<jsb83> I can't boot the 20.04 iso from a usb because I'm getting "initramfs unpacking failed: Decoding failed". The checksum for the iso matches, so I wanted to see if anyone else has seen the error.
<andiess> hello guys. hope you are doing well. just want to ask smth if possible. is the ubuntu restricted extras already included in ubuntu studio?
<rogman[m]> hey, is it possible to install kde neon on my laptop and upgrade this with the ubuntustudio backport ppa to a studioversion?
<Eickmeyer> !neon | rogman[m] Why not use Kubuntu?
<ubottu> rogman[m] Why not use Kubuntu?: KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<rogman[m]> <ubottu "rogman Why not use Kubuntu?: KDE"> I think I can also wait for the next version of Studio! I read that this is based directly on Kubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | rogman[m] OR...
<ubottu> rogman[m] OR...: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<rogman[m]> <Eickmeyer "!ubuntustudio-installer | rogman"> ?
<Eickmeyer> rogman[m]: You can install Kubuntu now and use ubuntustudio-installer to get the same experience.
<rogman[m]> <Eickmeyer "rogman: You can install Kubuntu "> OkiDoki! Thanks!
<g1Eki> Hey there
<PLC> hi' :)
<PLC> I'm looking for wher I can setup soundcard by default ex: I want to have HDMI output everytime before integrated sound card, is it possible ?
<OvenWerks> PLC: for which use do you wish to do this?
<OvenWerks> (hdmi has high latency)
<OvenWerks> PLC: there are two sound servers Studio deals with: Pulseaudio for most desktop appliations and Jack for low latency bit perfect use (recording, sw synth, sw effects for guitar)
<OvenWerks> Jack is a one set up and the device remains the same. Pulse (which one hopes is the one you want, HDMI is very high latency) has a applet called pavucontrol where you can turn the PCH audio off and so only used HDMI
